# JANIKvonD's cutting the chub (2)



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hello again amigos, time to cut 

this is a follow on from my 14week bulk iv just finished (600-750mg testE e.w) link to first journo-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/183369-janikvonds-first-proper-go.html

plan is to cut till 10%'ish

here's what a day will look like'ish-

5.30am-on waking...1hr fasted walk/jog/cycle/cross trainer (or whatever i want)

100mg T3/1000mg vitc/100mg zinc/2x multi V

6.30am- meal 1, 2 slice burgen/ 4whole eggs scrambled/ 30g whey in water

9.30am- meal 2, 200g natural yogurt/small handfull mixed nuts/small handfull mixed dried fruit/30g whey

12.30pm- meal 3, 60g whey/ handfull mixed nuts

3.30pm- meal 4, 150g chicken/50g brown rice/30g whey

7.00pm- meal 5, (PWO) 90g whey/40g dextrose/15g glute

8.00pm- meal 6, chicken or steak with a load of veggies

10.00pm- meal 7, 60g whey/handfull mixed nuts

400mg DNP/1000mg vit c/100mg zinc.. before bed

workout- mon/wed/fri (will be the same as normal)

cardio- 1hr am everyday (might take w.e off) & 1/2hr every night (including after workouts)

havent worked out the macros yet so will tweek slightly....will be looking for 2500'ish cals.

*ill also be on, 600mg/200mg/200mg test/tren/mast*

here's where i am atm- (107kg)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

First in!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

subbed!!! Go big man go!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

third!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Your gonna Loooooooove the Tren and mast mate  Iknow im loving mine


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

4th in


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Your gonna Loooooooove the Tren and mast mate  Iknow im loving mine


im bad enough on test & dbol mate, tren's gonna fuk me lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Good luck mate!

Subbed


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

cheers men


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im bad enough on test & dbol mate, tren's gonna fuk me lol


Nah mate im sure you will be fine


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You know I'm subbed to this me old spunkrat! You should be honoured as I've subbed whilst sitting on a plane lmao


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> You know I'm subbed to this me old spunkrat! You should be honoured as I've subbed whilst sitting on a plane lmao


pmsl, u no p!shed yet? egypt for 10 days of food, drink & pumpin....life aint bad eh lol.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

will be abusing along the way !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> will be abused along the way !


fixed


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> fixed


either dont mind


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

SUBBED... I like that dress behind you... try it on for us jank


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> SUBBED... I like that dress behind you... try it on for us jank


the wifes or the kids halloweeen 1? lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mate you dont have to lie to me... I your friend,... I love you no matter what you are into :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> mate you dont have to lie to me... I your friend,... I love you no matter what you are into :thumb:


it was u that got me into it ya cvnt :lol: :thumb: never looked back since


----------



## mc187 (Dec 30, 2007)

quick question - will you be introducing the 1hr cardio from day 1?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mc187 said:


> quick question - will you be introducing the 1hr cardio from day 1?


i was planning too....but im hungover PMSL, so ill be doing 1hr after tonight on the back end of my chest & bicept sesh. it'll prob take me a week or 2 before i manage to run for a whole hour HIIT style but iv an athletic back ground so hopefull it'll all come back to me rather quick!


----------



## mc187 (Dec 30, 2007)

JANIKvonD said:


> i was planning too....but im hungover PMSL, so ill be doing 1hr after tonight on the back end of my chest & bicept sesh. it'll prob take me a week or 2 before i manage to run for a whole hour HIIT style but iv an athletic back ground so hopefull it'll all come back to me rather quick!


just my 2p worth but i would just stick to the diet for the first couple of weeks as im sure this will be enough of a shock to your system to trigger fat loss and as progress stalls keep adding the cardio in.

only saying from personal experience - time is precious and id rather not do cardio unless i have to. also by adding/increasing as you go on you got things you turn to when progress stalls - and you dont want to be increasing cardio from a base of 1hr a day to 1hr 15mins etc...

rather increase from no cardio to 20mins, then to 30mins....40mins...hopefully you wont need to go over an hour at all!

- - - Updated - - -



JANIKvonD said:


> i was planning too....but im hungover PMSL, so ill be doing 1hr after tonight on the back end of my chest & bicept sesh. it'll prob take me a week or 2 before i manage to run for a whole hour HIIT style but iv an athletic back ground so hopefull it'll all come back to me rather quick!


just my 2p worth but i would just stick to the diet for the first couple of weeks as im sure this will be enough of a shock to your system to trigger fat loss and as progress stalls keep adding the cardio in.

only saying from personal experience - time is precious and id rather not do cardio unless i have to. also by adding/increasing as you go on you got things you turn to when progress stalls - and you dont want to be increasing cardio from a base of 1hr a day to 1hr 15mins etc...

rather increase from no cardio to 20mins, then to 30mins....40mins...hopefully you wont need to go over an hour at all!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gay vondee am in


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Meal 4

because i forgot my chicken and thought i had brown rice in work,

so

2 x tins tuna

75g basmati

small spray of light mayo

handfull of baby spinage

couple spoons of sweetcorn


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm in too gayvondee


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm in too gayvondee


If you were the three of us would be having a meet and painting the town.

- - - Updated - - -



Kaywoodham said:


> I'm in too gayvondee


If you were the three of us would be having a meet and painting the town.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

cub said:


> Good luck.


Cheers bro


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm in too gayvondee


Howdy


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Chest and tris-

Slight incline db flys-

20kg each hand x 15

25kg x 10

27.5kg x 8

30kg x 8

20kg x failure

Iso plate loaded press-

130kg x 7

110kg x 8

110kg x failure (start of dropset)

80kg x failure

40kg x failure

Cable crossovers-

25kg each hand x 12

35kg x 8

25kg x failure

Db Skull crushers-

15kg each hand x 15

20kg x 10

20kg x failure (start or dropset)

15kg x failure

10kg x failure

Ouch.

11mins into my 1hr on the bike sipping on my 90g whey shake.

Then home to poke myself with first of the 1rip :-l


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> If you were the three of us would be having a meet and painting the town.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> If you were the three of us would be having a meet and painting the town.


This almost mates sense mate x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol.

i thought she said she was in gayvondee too, if she was in dundee we would deffo have a sesh! random or not!

- - - Updated - - -

Lol.

i thought she said she was in gayvondee too, if she was in dundee we would deffo have a sesh! random or not!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

^am I a insufficient drinking partner alone....or do u fear for your erse pipe


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

1ml 1RIP went in easy as pie, standing by for spastic walk tomoro when pip kicks me in the teeth


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ^am I a insufficient drinking partner alone....or do u fear for your erse pipe


right odd fhking couple... you at 235lbs.. me at 160lbs...!

Kay would even it out a bit.. and aye like you said the erse has a 50% chance of not being shafted.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Good luck with this mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Good luck with this mate.


Cheers bud


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> right odd fhking couple... you at 235lbs.. me at 160lbs...!
> 
> Kay would even it out a bit.. and aye like you said the erse has a 50% chance of not being shafted.


Yours or kays? We must use different scenario calculators because mine isn't close to 50%


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Feel sick  ahwell 400mg DNP down the hatch. Had to take a meal out tonight as I woulda been about 3200cals & 426g protein PMSL so finished on a not to shabby 382g protein


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Feel sick  ahwell 400mg DNP down the hatch. Had to take a meal out tonight as I woulda been about 3200cals & 426g protein PMSL so finished on a not to shabby 382g protein


You would do a great cut without the DNP imo 

- - - Updated - - -



JANIKvonD said:


> Feel sick  ahwell 400mg DNP down the hatch. Had to take a meal out tonight as I woulda been about 3200cals & 426g protein PMSL so finished on a not to shabby 382g protein


You would do a great cut without the DNP imo


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

And hopefully a fantastic one with it


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

morning cvnts 

been out with dogs cleaned up dog sh1t applied for a few jobs and hand my protein shake!

school run in 15 mins and more job hunting its hard work being a jobless bum !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> morning cvnts
> 
> been out with dogs cleaned up dog sh1t applied for a few jobs and hand my protein shake!
> 
> school run in 15 mins and more job hunting its hard work being a jobless bum !


i think ud made a fantastic wee house wife x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im no well today....at all, just cant shake this bug off! on a plus..i got zero pip from the 1 rip!! so its either bunk or im just lucky


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Awww poor baby xxxxxxx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Awww poor baby xxxxxxx


your sympathy means alot


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> your sympathy means alot


Il send u naked pics now too xxx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im no well today....at all, just cant shake this bug off! on a plus..i got zero pip from the 1 rip!! so its either bunk or im just lucky


Vit C and a HUGE 200mg of man up :whistling:

Will you feel sick if I mention the word... 'cardio'


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Il send u naked pics now too xxx


ill add them to the rest uv sent....and try sumin new eh, ankles tucked behind your ears is getting abit repetative now x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Il send u naked pics now too xxx


Oi oi ey ! I feel terrible so so sick omg i need some pics straight away ! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Il send u naked pics now too xxx


 mg: :bounce:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Vit C and a HUGE 200mg of man up :whistling:
> 
> Will you feel sick if I mention the word... 'cardio'


iv had my vit C  shoulda seen me on the bike last night...was soaking and in the middle of 4 babes. because no1 ever see's me doing cardio they were all takin the p!ss saying i was a pervy cvnt pmsl


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> iv had my vit C  shoulda seen me on the bike last night...was soaking and in the middle of 4 babes. because no1 ever see's me doing cardio *they were all takin the p!ss saying i was a pervy cvnt pmsl*


No you arent at all are you.. :whistling:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA


I hope you have a magnifying glass babe cause i will be sending pics back! :lol: :lol: :lol: Also ignore the sugar cube i use to draw it out with and the tweezer i use to catch it with once it comes out of hiding


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Yours or kays? We must use different scenario calculators because mine isn't close to 50%


I stand corrected 0%


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

*todays totals'ish*

cals- 2580ish pro-400 fat-78 carb-30

+ iv to add some bree and panchetta to this that ill be stuffing/wrapping my chicken with tonight

+ i had a huge salad & an apple iv not counted

so prob close to 2800cals, ill be doing an hour on the croos trainer tonight also


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

my pee's bright yellow


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> my pee's bright yellow


Jizz update?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Jizz update?


It'll update when kids are bedded and the mrs is out at her mates


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gonna sit down to about 3lb of chili con carne enjoy your cut fatty xx

You not training today, and I told you that wee Kay is a durty


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I actually am last couple days not gna lie duno what the fuk I'm doing wiv my life like lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> my pee's bright yellow


My wee always is from the vit c drinks lol thought if share this info


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I actually am last couple days not gna lie duno what the fuk I'm doing wiv my life like lol


I forgot I started Supplementing vitC again! That might be it x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

My pee looks like really nice Tren


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Gonna sit down to about 3lb of chili con carne enjoy your cut fatty xx
> 
> You not training today, and I told you that wee Kay is a durty


I made chicken stuffed with bree wrapped in panchetta, green beans on the side.

Rest day today mate!...cardio soon tho x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I actually am last couple days not gna lie duno what the fuk I'm doing wiv my life like lol


It's aww that dirty dancing!...you'll be dishing out extras in no time


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

That chicken looks ace, gonna give that a burl tomorrow for tea, pancetta :lol: posh cvnt it's just bacon with a fancy name

- - - Updated - - -

You been feeling the one rip ?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> It'll update when kids are bedded and the mrs is out at her mates


 h34r:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> It's aww that dirty dancing!...you'll be dishing out extras in no time


Nah having a rebound few days.. Will have to break a guys heart myself end of the week lol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Nah having a rebound few days.. Will have to break a guys heart myself end of the week lol


Shag his dad that will get the message across!

You been letting it all hang out Kay?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Shag his dad that will get the message across!
> 
> You been letting it all hang out Kay?


Yh bad times lol

I got a bit drunk last night and let a boy come over whos been harassing me ages convinced myself would make me feel better which obv it didn't and he's been txtin me all flipping day and wants to come over again tonight and I've said yes just cos I don't wana b on my own night before my bday... Wrong eh!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yh bad times lol
> 
> I got a bit drunk last night and let a boy come over whos been harassing me ages convinced myself would make me feel better which obv it didn't and he's been txtin me all flipping day and wants to come over again tonight and I've said yes just cos I don't wana b on my own night before my bday... Wrong eh!


Your not alone are you? Dont you have your young laddo?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Your not alone are you? Dont you have your young laddo?


He goes bed by 7 and to be honest he's just being an absolute little [email protected] at the moment


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yh bad times lol
> 
> I got a bit drunk last night and let a boy come over whos been harassing me ages convinced myself would make me feel better which obv it didn't and he's been txtin me all flipping day and wants to come over again tonight and I've said yes just cos I don't wana b on my own night before my bday... Wrong eh!


No way is it wrong, get him and fvck his brains out make yourself feel better, and send us all pics! Your only young once it's not as if your doing anything wrong


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> He goes bed by 7 and to be honest he's just being an absolute little [email protected] at the moment


Boooooooooo! Don't say that about your wee kiddy, wait until he is in high school then you can complain


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> No way is it wrong, get him and fvck his brains out make yourself feel better, and send us all pics! Your only young once it's not as if your doing anything wrong


It is a waste of effort mind. Just one of those young boys that try to go at it like a rabbit and don't really know what to do or how to touch a female... Little willy too


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

You would think he would try and make up for the wee boaby by applying himself to the kickin an flickin :whistling:

Wy don't you just show him what to do then tell him to **** off


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Boooooooooo! Don't say that about your wee kiddy, wait until he is in high school then you can complain


I'm sending him away to private school lol nah just kidding. Honestly he just doesn't listen to me at all at the moment and spends his life shouting at me from the naughty step lol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm sending him away to private school lol nah just kidding. Honestly he just doesn't listen to me at all at the moment and spends his life shouting at me from the naughty step lol


Typical wee lad, I have 2 of the buggers and get more sh!t from wee eck who is only 2


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> You would think he would try and make up for the wee boaby by applying himself to the kickin an flickin :whistling:
> 
> Wy don't you just show him what to do then tell him to **** off


If he don't bring alcohol and coke tonight he's out the door within half hr anyway lol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I like your style


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

LMFAO. Every1s got there dirty head on tonight!! Brilliant.

Kay get that cvnt to fuk.

@Craigyboy legs got a slight deadness about it but it's fukall, just way to pop 400mg test in the now too 

As you were [email protected]


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> LMFAO. Every1s got there dirty head on tonight!! Brilliant.
> 
> Kay get that cvnt to fuk.
> 
> ...


How long before the strength and gains come then?

It's the test and deca it's making me horny as fook! I swear this wc stuff is much better than the pc gear the last time, or at least the gains are coming quicker, 3 full weeks and strength defo improving and the pumps are intense in the gym


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Glad it's going fell for ya u big horny beast.

Considering iv no came off cycle yet I don't think I'll see any strength gains mate, cals are low and carbs are near non existent. Keeping the muscle is the main thing so As long as strength doesn't drop I'll be a happy man.....with abs


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ahh another WC bummer. I love it too, seems really strong and potent stuff.

Maybe its not a small willy kay, maybe it just seems small when its in the channel tunnel? :lol:

What brand t400 you end up with jan?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Ahh another WC bummer. I love it too, seems really strong and potent stuff.
> 
> Maybe its not a small willy kay, maybe it just seems small when its in the channel tunnel? :lol:
> 
> What brand t400 you end up with jan?


PMSL.

PC mate....so you boys will be dwarfing me soon with your superior gear


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> If he don't bring alcohol and coke tonight he's out the door within half hr anyway lol


Kay....we'd get on well lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL.
> 
> PC mate....so you boys will be dwarfing me soon with your superior gear


Ahhh PC. I heard creatine was better than that sh1t. :lol:

Honest my WC source told me... :innocent:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ahh another WC bummer. I love it too, seems really strong and potent stuff.
> 
> Maybe its not a small willy kay, maybe it just seems small when its in the channel tunnel? :lol:
> 
> What brand t400 you end up with jan?


Maybe ur right but the channel tunnel or not I still got to feel it lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Maybe ur right but the channel tunnel or not I still got to feel it lol


Hahah im pulling you pisher dont worry!

Go visit jan, he'll show you what a real mans 4 inches can do. :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Hahah im pulling you pisher dont worry!
> 
> Go visit jan, he'll show you what a real mans 4 inches *wide* can do. :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Hahah im pulling you pisher dont worry!
> 
> Go visit jan, he'll show you what a real mans 4 inches can do. :thumb:


See I would but fed up with men that have a misses lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Filth this journal it's like bodybuilding for hookers and junkies lol !


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL.
> 
> PC mate....so you boys will be dwarfing me soon with your superior gear


Dude it's all in my head!

Just seems that things are happening a lot quicker than last time around


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> See I would but fed up with men that have a misses lol


Why? All the benefits, none of the downsides.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> See I would but fed up with men that have a misses lol


My mrs is a proper dirty minx so guess am just lucky


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Who ruined it and brought the mrs's into it?!

OTB...u seem To be Trying to talk Kay into pumpin me?.....I thank you for this and consider u a close mate from this point.

Ten bob Tony...I knew youd be along when u caught a whiff of small boaby

Craig it's prob the deca?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Has this journal been started in the male animal by mistake, right bunch of jimmy saville's :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Has this journal been started in the male animal by mistake, right bunch of jimmy saville's :lol:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Has this journal been started in the male animal by mistake, right bunch of jimmy saville's :lol:


LOL, take it pants off and have a seat son x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Who ruined it and brought the mrs's into it?!
> 
> OTB...u seem To be Trying to talk Kay into pumpin me?.....I thank you for this and consider u a close mate from this point.
> 
> ...


I just think if your any kind of friend you'd give her a freebie for her birthday :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> LOL, take it pants off and have a seat son x


Chair has been pulled up and sitting comfortably......107kg, you beast! I take it the bulk went well, hope the cut works well for ya!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Pmsl this journal needs renaming jimmy saville and his button mushroom cutting jornal


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Chair has been pulled up and sitting comfortably......107kg, you beast! I take it the bulk went well, hope the cut works well for ya!


Cheers bro, day 2 and I'm lagging energy big style! Very low carbs so hopefully by the end of the week I'll be settled in for the ride


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I just think if your any kind of friend you'd give her a freebie for her birthday :lol:


Free?! ....I'm out


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Pmsl this journal needs renaming jimmy saville and his button mushroom cutting jornal


He was from Leeds and had an apprentice I believe who was into bodybuilding......who do we know from Leeds?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

So much for a cutting journal lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Janik what are you trying to say now? (Then, now then, now then) :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

anyway....back to business. another poor nights sleep...DNP is cooking me lol, she's moanin its freezing cos iv got both the bedroom windows open and im sleeping with no covers on lol.

day 3 of the cut and today i feel iv got a bit more energy (thank fuk) altho still got this bug.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> anyway....back to business. another poor nights sleep...DNP is cooking me lol, she's moanin its freezing cos iv got both the bedroom windows open and im sleeping with no covers on lol.
> 
> day 3 of the cut and today i feel iv got a bit more energy (thank fuk) altho still got this bug.


She shouldn't moan unless she still wants to be married to a fatty


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> She shouldn't moan unless she still wants to be *married* to a fatty


dont u swear at me again! and im only fat on the top half lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Janik how do you say your name? Jan or Yan?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Janik how do you say your name? Jan or Yan?


spaz :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> spaz :lol:


Ahhhhh. Ive been pronouncing it coo-nt


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Janik how do you say your name? Jan or Yan?


yan mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> yan mate


spaz


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice one! Just someone added me on facebook who I know from work and we call him 'wan'.

Turns out its spelt 'juan'. Who knew!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Nice one! Just someone added me on facebook who I know from work and we call him 'wan'.
> 
> Turns out its spelt 'juan'. Who knew!


wtf's that got to do with jan pmsl


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> wtf's that got to do with jan pmsl


Everything you cvnt, for all I know you could have been called wan too. :innocent:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Everything you cvnt, for all I know you could have been called wan too. :innocent:


yan with the wan...g

- - - Updated - - -

ill tell ya ur mate wan would p!ss ppl off in glasgow

wan there means one lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

anyone of you cvnts working !?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> yan with the wan...g
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I know some lads who came up to glasgow. After a night out, someone asked them for a light. One lad said 'sorry mate I dont smoke'

He got punched in the face. :lol:

People in glasgow must be p!ssed off all the time :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I know some lads who came up to glasgow. After a night out, someone asked them for a light. One lad said 'sorry mate I dont smoke'
> 
> He got punched in the face. :lol:
> 
> People in glasgow must be p!ssed off all the time :thumb:


was prob that cvnt craig


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> was prob that cvnt craig


Have any of you cvnts sent out a search party for steve-o yet? Im beginning to think he's topped himself rather than face pct.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Have any of you cvnts sent out a search party for steve-o yet? Im beginning to think he's topped himself rather than face pct.


that cvnt broke my heart


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> anyone of you cvnts working !?


just makin the company millions & sorting out my pension


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I am working, but decided to take half day and go surfing.... coz the waves are pumping down this way today :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

food totals for the day will be-

*Totals cals-2,593 carbs-99 fats-93 protein-346*


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jabbed 1ml 1RIP and 1ml tt400.....drew them into the same syringe....hope that's ok lol.

Currently 2mins into my 1hr cardio then back and biceps


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

In the SAME syringe?!? Are you fvcking mad :lol:

Naaa its fine.

Also cardio before weights?? Again, are you mental?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> In the SAME syringe?!? Are you fvcking mad :lol:
> 
> Naaa its fine.
> 
> Also cardio before weights?? Again, are you mental?


Lol u Done this before?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Done same syringe before. Not cardio before weights, that's just madness x


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> was prob that cvnt craig


If they were wee poofy Yorkshire cvnts I'd have fvckin nuttit the cvnts back soon the A66


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Jabbed 1ml 1RIP and 1ml tt400.....drew them into the same syringe....hope that's ok lol.
> 
> Currently 2mins into my 1hr cardio then back and biceps


You might get slight pip at worst mate  Still watching you h34r: :drool:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> You might get slight pip at worst mate  Still watching you h34r: :drool:


Cheers babes x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> If they were wee poofy Yorkshire cvnts I'd have fvckin nuttit the cvnts back soon the A66


I wont be visiting scotland anytime soon then!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Back an biceps-

Hammer grip machine rows-

86kg x 12

86kg x 12

Dropset...

107kg x 8+few partials (stack)

79kg x failure

56kg x failure

24kg x failure

Straight arm lat pulldown-

38kg x 12

38kg x 12

Dropset...

42kg x 8+ few partials

34kg x failure

26kg x failure

Close grip hammer pulldowns-

56kg (lol fuked) x 10

63kg x 10

Dropset...

86kg x 7+ partials

63kg x failure

48kg x failure

24kg x failure

Db curls-

15kg each hand x 8

22.5kg x 8

22.5kg x failure

H bar hammer curls-

3sets of 12ish reps. 40kg

Fuked. Cardio before weights had me about slipping off the machines lol

And look what I just made!!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

hows dnp going i expect you will look massivley different after 2 weeks of this !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> hows dnp going i expect you will look massivley different after 2 weeks of this !


its harsh mate...not gonna lie, last night was the worse so far...sweat totally p!shing off me and every time i got up to p!sh i had to lay back in my cold puddle pmsl. energy is way down. but this may be the drastic change in diet or the addition of tren/mast

iv also got cracking PIP in my erse lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> Back an biceps-
> 
> Hammer grip machine rows-
> 
> ...


whats that you made spaz? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> whats that you made spaz? :lol:


300g chicken breast

50g garlic & herb breadcrumbs (200cals)

30g philidelphia (garlic and herb)

pile of green beans

superb


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> 300g chicken breast
> 
> 50g garlic & herb breadcrumbs (200cals)
> 
> ...


sounds delicous mate...

- - - Updated - - -

I know I spelt that wrong before you start


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> 300g chicken breast
> 
> 50g garlic & herb breadcrumbs (200cals)
> 
> ...


nice, i'm hungry already


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> nice, i'm hungry already


i had another 1 for meal 1 with a blob of light mayo.......then *i had a cream cake* as the lads going on hols and he bought them for the lads, so i had to eat it....and decided it would do less damage if i ate it this morning rather than the normal 3pm tea break


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

slipping already von!

fhk sakes. (p.s. hows the DNP treating you ?)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

How much have you cranked up the DNP doseage so far?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> How much have you cranked up the DNP doseage so far?


i started on 400mg and iv not cranked it up yet...this is enough fr the min lol its [email protected] is


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> slipping already von!
> 
> fhk sakes. (p.s. hows the DNP treating you ?)


its hardly a a trip round every fast food shop in dundee is it ya cvnt 

its treating me like a wee b!tch lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Good effort mate. You weighed yet?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Good effort mate. You weighed yet?


not yet, will prob weigh in on monday and update with pics on a weekly basis


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> not yet, will prob weigh in on monday and update with pics on a weekly basis


Nice one, look forward to it mate. Be interesting when the fellas at work are asking why your sweating buckets in shorts n tshirt when its snowing out and they're wearing 3 coats. :thumb:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> *its hardly a a trip round every fast food shop in dundee is it ya cvnt *
> 
> its treating me like a wee b!tch lol


Can u read pms on ur phone ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Can u read pms on ur phone ?


aye mate.....but im no on my phone lol x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Nice one, look forward to it mate. Be interesting when the fellas at work are asking why your sweating buckets in shorts n tshirt when its snowing out and they're wearing 3 coats. :thumb:


im dog sittin mate and he comes to work with me........iv been walking him round the yard in a tee shirt! even the cvnts next door look at is like im a headcase lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im dog sittin mate and he comes to work with me........iv been walking him round the yard in a tee shirt! even the cvnts next door look at is like im a headcase lol


What the fvck do you do for work? You seem to get away with doing fvck all :lol:

can you get me a job? :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> What the fvck do you do for work? You seem to get away with doing fvck all :lol:
> 
> can you get me a job? :thumb:


*basicly* im a glorified storeman boss for JCB, lol, but more technical


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> *basicly* im a glorified storeman boss for JCB, lol, but more technical


Swanning about doign fhk all whilst the poor lads are working there bollocks off


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> *basicly* im a glorified storeman boss for JCB, lol, but more technical


You lost me at gloryhole


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Swanning about doign fhk all whilst the poor lads are working there bollocks off


na im the poor lad sorting every1s problems


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

burd just stripped the bed and said the matress at my side is yellow..PMSL (haha p!sh jokes are funny some please tell me 1)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> burd just stripped the bed and said the matress at my side is yellow..PMSL (haha p!sh jokes are funny some please tell me 1)


How does moses make his tea?

Hebrews it...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hiiiii I'm steaming and not been to bed yet and got work later and made a complete drunken divk of myself last night, actually still doin it now. Lol. What u all doing?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Hiiiii I'm steaming and not been to bed yet and got work later and made a complete drunken divk of myself last night, actually still doin it now. Lol. What u all doing?


working...ish


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Hiiiii I'm steaming and not been to bed yet and got work later and made a complete drunken divk of myself last night, actually still doin it now. Lol. What u all doing?


sniffing olbas oil and now considering sneaking off to the bog for a ham shank


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hummmm borrrrriiinnng I've literally just got into bed lol can't believe I'm working tonight. I'm gna put a pic of last nights antics in my journal now if anyone's interested


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

that would be me. ta


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

whos in ? fhking hell a bit heavy over there...

anyway Von, a bit fhking giddy over my possible prescriptions... I reckon what you predict in the pm will happen. lol

then I can lift with all the big bois...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> whos in ? fhking hell a bit heavy over there...
> 
> anyway Von, a bit fhking giddy over my possible prescriptions... I reckon what you predict in the pm will happen. lol
> 
> then I can lift with all the big bois...


good lad!....altho not too many big boys in here lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> good lad!....altho *not too many big boys* in here lol


uh hum


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

boaby wise ?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have 6 inches... thats big enough


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> uh hum


obv not including u hunk x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

haha! Jay if i didnt know any better id say u secretly ditched ur cruise & are now baw deep in tren


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha! Jay if i didnt know any better id say u secretly ditched ur cruise & are now baw deep in tren


 :lol: I wish


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> I have 6 inches... thats big enough


Snap buddy... :wub:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lxm said:


> Snap buddy... :wub:


Help..............


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Help..............


this isnt ur journal buddy! lulz.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just stop getting fruity with me lxm.... your not my type......


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

How did you manage to escalate this solo ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

cream cake this mornin has fuked up my food for the day! i guestimated it at about 600cals? (cream apple turnover from baynes)

so cals for the day will be *cals 2,243 & pro 222* not to happy with that as they 600 waisted cals coulda been 2/3 chicken breasts (90-100g protein!)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> cream cake this mornin has fuked up my food for the day! i guestimated it at about 600cals? (cream apple turnover from baynes)
> 
> so cals for the day will be *cals 2,243 & pro 222* not to happy with that as they 600 waisted cals coulda been 2/3 chicken breasts (90-100g protein!)


Remember though, the action of DNP uses around 25% of your cals to burn fat, so technically that cream bun only had 450 cals :thumb:

If i remember my figures correctly.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Remember though, the action of DNP uses around 25% of your cals to burn fat, so technically that cream bun only had 450 cals :thumb:
> 
> If i remember my figures correctly.


not to mention my 45min cross trainer sesh tonight.....it'll be like iv ate fukall today ! hungry as fuk tho


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> not to mention my 45min cross trainer sesh tonight.....it'll be like iv ate fukall today ! hungry as fuk tho


Im like fvcking bambi on ice on one of them x-trainers! cant get my legs/arms to do what i want them to do haha must look like a lunatic!

You better be shredded after this DNP so we can call you jan+zyzz = jyzz :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Im like fvcking bambi on ice on one of them x-trainers! cant get my legs/arms to do what i want them to do haha must look like a lunatic!
> 
> You better be shredded after this DNP so we can call you jan+zyzz = *jyzz* :whistling:


PMSL :lol: brilliant. lucky if iv got any abs mate lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL :lol: brilliant. lucky if iv got any abs mate lol


They're just trying their best to hibernate!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Yan quick question are you talking T3 with ya DNP


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Yan quick question are you talking T3 with ya DNP


yeh mate 2 days on/2off at 100mcg......altho i forgot and done 3 days on lol so im taking 3 off.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh mate 2 days on/2off at 100mcg......altho i forgot and done 3 days on lol so im taking 3 off.


cheers just asking, not sure to go down this route at some point


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

rite lads/ladets....

if theres 1 thing i HATE...its not getting enough sleep, DNP is a motherfuker!!!!!! had 1-2hrs kip last night...the rest i lay in a puddle of sweat and tossed n turned...occassionaly id wander threw the bathroom and lay against the tiles for 10 min pmsl. i might start taking them a.m so atleast i can sleep.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Yan quick question are you talking T3 with ya DNP


you'll find out here if its worth the agro mate in a few weeks lol


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> rite lads/ladets....
> 
> if theres 1 thing i HATE...its not getting enough sleep, DNP is a motherfuker!!!!!! had 1-2hrs kip last night...the rest i lay in a puddle of sweat and tossed n turned...occassionaly id wander threw the bathroom and lay against the tiles for 10 min pmsl. i might start taking them a.m so atleast i can sleep.


Try some ZMA and/or melatonin mate.Think ZMA would be good on DNP anyway as I believe it's lost in sweat(not 100% but sure someone can confirm/shoot me down).And get yourself a cheap fan from the £ shop!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Try some ZMA and/or melatonin mate.Think ZMA would be good on DNP anyway as I believe it's lost in sweat(not 100% but sure someone can confirm/shoot me down).And get yourself a cheap fan from the £ shop!


ill have a look mate cheers, aus told is to get electrolyte sup so ill get some of that too


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> ill have a look mate cheers, aus told is to get electrolyte sup so ill get some of that too


I've got a code for electrolytes here http://www.nuun.co.uk/collections/shop mate,PM me for it think you end up getting the £24 box for £14 free delivery.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> I've got a code for electrolytes here http://www.nuun.co.uk/collections/shop mate,PM me for it think you end up getting the £24 box for £14 free delivery.


perfect mate, pm sent. apreciate it! i am however a spastic....when would i take this to help with dnp sweat if im taking dnp before bed?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> perfect mate, pm sent. apreciate it! i am however a spastic....when would i take this to help with dnp sweat if im taking dnp before bed?


let me answer for you:smartass:

You drink it throughout the day! in your water..adds the essential vits/sodium/mag etc that DNP will be sucking the heck out of you!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

lxm said:


> let me answer for you:smartass:
> 
> You drink it throughout the day! in your water..adds the essential vits/sodium/mag etc that DNP will be sucking the heck out of you!


Spot on.Like a wee Dundee convention in here today!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Such a bunch of junkies!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Such a bunch of junkies!


shut yir puss

- - - Updated - - -

cheers lads, will get involved


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Such a bunch of junkies!


Irony..

ho fhking ho. :beer:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

yeah lxm has a very good point Jan u tw4t get on some electrolytes or at least have some bcaas with a small tsp salt in and dont over do it with the cario..light stuff only i know you want fat loss quick but you will loose weight without even doing cardio on dnp!

erm by the way you do know a factory full of workers died on dnp as it was floating around their work place! probably all ripped to shreds and didnt have to pay for it either lucky fcukers lol !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> yeah lxm has a very good point Jan u tw4t get on some electrolytes or at least have some bcaas with a small tsp salt in and dont over do it with the cario..light stuff only i know you want fat loss quick but you will loose weight without even doing cardio on dnp!
> 
> erm by the way you do know a factory full of workers died on dnp as it was floating around their work place! *probably all ripped to shreds* and didnt have to pay for it either lucky fcukers lol !


id die a happy man then lol. yeh my fluid intake prob hasent been as high as it should be either.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

turning more and more into fhking jyzz each day


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> Irony..
> 
> ho fhking ho. :beer:


What's that suppose to mean lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> What's that suppose to mean lol


means ur a fukin junkie ho!!  xx


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

ho ho


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

@Kaywoodham ....jokes aside...how are ya today son?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

lol !

im off to pick up dog poo in the garden...bit more uplifting than this drivel


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> @Kaywoodham ....jokes aside...how are ya today son?


Still a miserable shaking mess feeling like the biggest asshole alive and want to stay in my bed for the rest of my life.. But other than that all good lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Still a miserable shaking mess feeling like the biggest asshole alive and want to stay in my bed for the rest of my life.. But other than that all good lol


Do you want me to come around again today... to look after you baby kay?? I will bring sweets, crisps and chocolate


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> Do you want me to come around again today... to look after you baby kay?? I will bring sweets, crisps and chocolate


I don't recall u looking after me before, but can do if u are gna smooth my head lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't recall u looking after me before, but can do if *u are gna smooth my head* lol


I cant believe your dont remember last night... you was smoothing my head..


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Still a miserable shaking mess feeling like the biggest asshole alive and want to stay in my bed for the rest of my life.. But other than that all good lol


dont worry its a feeling you quickly learn to forget about...regret is a waste of time!

no matter how low you have gone...someone has already gone lower and that makes it ok wipe the slate clean every day !


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> I cant believe your dont remember last night... you was smoothing my head..


U must of crept in while I was asleep and made my hand do it... Talk about passed out!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> dont worry its a feeling you quickly learn to forget about...regret is a waste of time!
> 
> no matter how low you have gone...someone has already gone lower and that makes it ok wipe the slate clean every day !


pmsl fuk off, ya sound like deardrie x


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> U must of crept in while I was asleep and made my hand do it... Talk about passed out!


I was a gentleman.. I got you all tucked up in bed with a teddy cwtched into you.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> U must of crept in while I was asleep and *made my hand do it*... Talk about passed out!


lol hand...good ane, he turned ur berse (even w33bam wont know what a berse is) into a head buffer

- - - Updated - - -

just so u cvnts know....im cooling 450g chickenbreast in lemon and herbs


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol hand...good ane, he turned ur *berse* (even w33bam wont know what a berse is) into a head buffer
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> just so u cvnts know....im cooling 450g chickenbreast in lemon and herbs


Translate


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol hand...good ane, he turned ur berse (even w33bam wont know what a berse is) into a head buffer
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> just so u cvnts know....im cooling 450g chickenbreast in lemon and herbs


Well whatever it is he couldnt of done a good job cos I don't feel any different or come across any evidence of this!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well whatever it is he couldnt of done a good job cos I don't feel any different or come across any evidence of this!


look at the damppatch under your left pillow and the stains on your curtain

that is all


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Firstly, we have to make this name stick!



lxm said:


> turning more and more into fhking *jyzz *each day


Secondly, just how much dog sh1t is there in your garden?! Your out there every day, what do you have, a St. Bernard???



tonyc74 said:


> lol !
> 
> im off to pick up dog poo in the garden...bit more uplifting than this drivel


Thirdly, Janik, whats your carb intake been like? If your sweating too much on a night, try cutting out carbs after say 5pm, heard that helps.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> U must of crept in while I was asleep and made my hand do it... Talk about passed out!


sounds more like it


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Berse is a widely used slang word though is it no???? Like to describe many many objects, bodily cavities etc....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Firstly, we have to make this name stick!
> 
> Secondly, just how much dog sh1t is there in your garden?! Your out there every day, what do you have, a St. Bernard???
> 
> Thirdly, Janik, whats your carb intake been like? If your sweating too much on a night, try cutting out carbs after say 5pm, heard that helps.


 less than 100g. except i had a cake yesturday so a bit higher, i had it a.m though

- - - Updated - - -



W33BAM said:


> Berse is a widely used slang word though is it no???? Like to describe many many objects, bodily cavities etc....


what is it then ersepipe?


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> what is it then ersepipe?


Haw you ya mad skudbook, dinny be gie'in me any yer sheee'ite or a'll gie ye a kick tae the hawmawz!!

Did ye even read ma post??????? It kin be many many hings, depends oan wit the gadgie sayin it wants it tae mean, ken!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> Haw you ya mad skudbook, dinny be gie'in me any yer sheee'ite or a'll gie ye a kick tae the hawmawz!!
> 
> Did ye even read ma post??????? It kin be many many hings, depends oan wit the gadgie sayin it wants it tae mean, ken!


TRYING TO WORK THIS ONE OUT.... :confused1: Janik is she asking you out on a date??

she been trying it on with most of my Team


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> TRYING TO WORK THIS ONE OUT.... :confused1: Janik is she asking you out on a date??
> 
> she been trying it on with most of my Team


Pahahahahahaaa!!! Most of your team would struggle to keep me in food never mind anything else JayBoy!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> Pahahahahahaaa!!! Most of your team would struggle to keep me in food never mind anything else JayBoy!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: naughty Girl :lol:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: naughty Girl :lol:


I mean vodka Jay, VODKA!!!! :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

See W33bam is spreading through the journals like fhking wildfire (or fill in other descriptive word here) :innocent:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lxm said:


> See W33bam is spreading through the journals like fhking wildfire (or fill in other descriptive word here) :innocent:


she's on heat mate

- - - Updated - - -



W33BAM said:


> I mean vodka Jay, VODKA!!!! :lol:


I forgot you had a drink problem aswell... have you been attending your AA meetings??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

W33BAM said:


> Haw you ya mad skudbook, dinny be gie'in me any yer sheee'ite or a'll gie ye a kick tae the hawmawz!!
> 
> Did ye even read ma post??????? It kin be many many hings, depends oan wit the gadgie sayin it wants it tae mean, ken!


jay...translation.

Haw you ya mad skudbook - *hey you you mad*  ?

dinny be gie'in me any yer sheee'ite or a'll gie ye a kick tae the hawmawz!! -* dont be giving me sh!te or ill give u a kick in the balls*

It kin be many many hings, depends oan wit the gadgie sayin it wants it tae mean, ken!- *i dont have a fukin clue what it is Jan PLEASSSE tell me*


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh no, I'm like a dug wi 2 d!cks when I'm on heat Jay!!! Just ask my poor victim, ahem, I mean boyfriend!!!! hahaha!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

W33BAM said:


> I mean vodka Jay, VODKA!!!! :lol:


we know what ya ment :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> jay...translation.
> 
> Haw you ya mad skudbook - *hey you you mad*  ?
> 
> ...


Thank you Jan..... your doing your translater job well :thumb:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

I see we've spammed yet another journal!!!! Wooops!!!

I'm away for food! Catch you biatches laters


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fyi

berse - bit between balls and yir erse

- - - Updated - - -



W33BAM said:


> I see we've spammed yet another journal!!!! Wooops!!!
> 
> I'm away for food! Catch you biatches laters


it was fuked way before u got here yi wee divet poker x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Omg all this Scottish talk is too much for my brain to handle


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Omg all this Scottish talk is too much for my brain to handle


ur gonna end up like that dwarf anymore of that


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Woodham... its not all that p1sh up here.. some nice places too if you can find them h34r:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> fyi
> 
> berse - bit between balls and yir erse


Awcht naw, that's yer tizny... Tizny yer bawz 'n tizny yer erse!

- - - Updated - - -

@lxm you're up here???


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> Awcht naw, that's yer tizny... Tizny yer bawz 'n tizny yer erse!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> @lxm you're up here???


Imagine trying to listen to you 2 having a conversation when your both p!ssed..... so funny


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

hahaha!!! @Jay.32 when I'm p!ssed my years of living in Aberdeenshire come back out for some odd reason.... Until I'm angry then I'm an instant bam!!! :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

st andrews.. dont think it counts. w33bam :laugh:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Firstly, we have to make this name stick!
> 
> Secondly, just how much dog sh1t is there in your garden?! Your out there every day, what do you have, a St. Bernard???
> 
> Thirdly, Janik, whats your carb intake been like? If your sweating too much on a night, try cutting out carbs after say 5pm, heard that helps.


two bulldogs doing 2-3 sh1ts a day! they take the p1ss guarantee whilst im cleaning it up the girl one has a poo at the same time...typical woman!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

fcuk me its like jeremy kyle on the internet with the scottish heathens !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

W33BAM said:


> hahaha!!! @Jay.32 when I'm p!ssed my years of living in Aberdeenshire come back out for some odd reason.... Until I'm angry then I'm an instant bam!!! :lol:


mines gets worse as i get p!shed.

it aslo depends on the company- if im out with the posh boys/girls & bump into one of my close tinky spoken mates...they dont have a fukin clue what im saying


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

lxm said:


> st andrews.. dont think it counts. w33bam :laugh:


Geezo, that's out in the back of beyond of hell!! But it's on the coast so you're shielded from the rest of Fife!! Nice work!!



JANIKvonD said:


> mines gets worse as i get p!shed.
> 
> it aslo depends on the company- if im out with the posh boys/girls & bump into one of my close tinky spoken mates...they dont have a fukin clue what im saying


Haa!! That's like me!! Acht I'm me, take me as you find me! And if anyone doesn't like it they can get tae buck!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


>


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how the fuk did u quote that from another page?! this could be handy


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

rep me and ill pm what u need to know dafty! x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Rep whore ^^^


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

I see this journal is still full of quality filth.

You been lifting fkn weights or just your coc.k? lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I see this journal is still full of quality filth.
> 
> You been lifting fkn weights or just your coc.k? lol


I'm doing weights so I can 1day lift my c0ck


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Shoulders-

Bb overhead press ( standing/clean and press) -

50kg x 12 (easy)

70kg x 8 (just)

50kg x 15

50kg x failure

Face pulls-

36kg x 10

38kg x 10

44kg x 10

Db Front raises-

1set 12.5kg x failure

Seated hammer grip machine press (dropset)-

86kg (full stack) x 13

66kg x failure

52kg x failure

36kg x failure

Done. Felt really strong tonight? Good focus and a couple PBs there I'm sure. Was surprised how easy the 70kg clean and press went up.

Jabbed 1ml 1RIP earlier with no issues....yet lol. Erse is a bit tender today.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well I'm glad someone is doing some training


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I'm glad someone is doing some training


I'm also mirroring your mistakes tonight


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> I'm also mirroring your mistakes tonight


U getting steaming are ya? I don't think u could beat my mistakes to be fair lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

you staying in yan or* oot *?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> U getting steaming are ya? I don't think u could beat my mistakes to be fair lol


I don't make mistakes babe, if I make a nob of myself I just shrug it off lol ppl know I'm a legend when I'm sober  haha. U working tonight?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

FYI sailor jerrys is the nectar of the gods


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

And did I tell ya I broke my iPhone!!!!!! Shattered the rear glass :'(


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> you staying in yan or* oot *?


Staying in with a mate buddy. Gonna be a late 1


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> And did I tell ya I broke my iPhone!!!!!! Shattered the rear glass :'(


which iphone cvntface?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

marathon sesh I guess ? :whistling:

feel for you with the iphone.. done the same before losing it... dropped it 3 or 4 times without any brackages.. then drop it 20 cm and crack. enjoy ur night mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> which iphone cvntface?


4 mate.

You ****s hang aboot! I'm needing banter!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> 4 mate.
> 
> You ****s hang aboot! I'm needing banter!


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Iphone-4-replacement-rear-glass-back-housing-battery-cover-in-UK-Brand-new-/170923345011?pt=UK_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item27cbd34473

There you go mate. Basically the two screws on the bottom of the phone, take them out (tiny screwdriver) slide the back up and off like any other phone. New one on, screws back in.

5min job and will likely cost about 40quid at a repair shop.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Iphone-4-replacement-rear-glass-back-housing-battery-cover-in-UK-Brand-new-/170923345011?pt=UK_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item27cbd34473
> 
> There you go mate. Basically the two screws on the bottom of the phone, take them out (tiny screwdriver) slide the back up and off like any other phone. New one on, screws back in.
> 
> 5min job and will likely cost about 40quid at a repair shop.


Cheers mucker I'll have a gander later


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> marathon sesh I guess ? :whistling:
> 
> feel for you with the iphone.. done the same before losing it... dropped it 3 or 4 times without any brackages.. then drop it 20 cm and crack. enjoy ur night mate


What u upta tonight son? I drop mine all the time...the best bit was I made it the whole night out without dropping it (done it last week) got in and went to bed about 6am and it fell off my side table and shattered PMSL


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> What u upta tonight son? I drop mine all the time...the best bit was I made it the whole night out without dropping it (done it last week) got in and went to bed about 6am and it fell off my side table and shattered PMSL


Typical!

up at 6am tomorro for work... so away to bed. hit the gym tonight, had a pizza at dominos, cant do any more than that:whistling: Out in town tomorro though, cannot fhking wait.x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Shoulders-
> 
> Bb overhead press ( standing/clean and press) -
> 
> ...


And I did train tonight incase any o u cvnts missed it!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

You should see the tan btw... not missed a single sunbed sesh...... :innocent:

wk1: white/red/pink

wk12: yellow glow

wax next ? then will I be like the big bois ? :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> You should see the tan btw... not missed a single sunbed sesh...... :innocent:
> 
> wk1: white/red/pink
> 
> ...


Pale is in now mate lol I'm just flustered lookin all time


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

night mate!

dont be spouting sh1te at 4am when youve had one to many x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> And I did train tonight incase any o u cvnts missed it!


70kg is impressive mate. Little lifting joke for you now



:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> 70kg is impressive mate. Little lifting joke for you now
> 
> View attachment 97258
> 
> ...


I can't see that on my mob so jokes on u ya cvnt lol.

Re the lift- I was surprised mate, prob woulda done a few at 80-90kg but my mate didn't want to spot is incase I dropped the bar on um lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> night mate!
> 
> dont be spouting sh1te at 4am when youve had one to many x


Too late mate I'm fuked 

Night buddy x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

obviously a sucessful session

sore head I hope x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I was hoping to find some epic drunk posts in here this morning! Disappointed.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Still no been to sleep. There was no cvnt up Kay and I was to busy speaking p!sh to my mates lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

FFS lol

Guess what I was dealing with last night.. A sh1t load of scotsmen wearing kilts that were all steaming. Football was on, Wales vs Scotland. So work was packed full of u dress wearing cvnts! I got into bed finally at 5.45 this morning OMG.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> FFS lol
> 
> Guess what I was dealing with last night.. A sh1t load of scotsmen wearing kilts that were all steaming. Football was on, Wales vs Scotland. So work was packed full of u dress wearing cvnts! I got into bed finally at 5.45 this morning OMG.


Woulda been the best night o yir life! Lol.

I feel brilliant ATM as I'm still out my t!ts


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:



> Woulda been the best night o yir life! Lol.
> 
> I feel brilliant ATM as I'm still out my t!ts


Lol got it all again tonight!

U r on the class A's aren't u..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol got it all again tonight!
> 
> U r on the class A's aren't u..


U know all too well babe lol x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> U know all too well babe lol x


#naughtyboy


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Pot.....kettle


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Pot.....kettle


I know I know... I duno why I do though when I do, I always regret it after... I'm quitting!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> I know I know... I duno why I do though when I do, I always regret it after... I'm quitting!


Because your human that's why lol! We are morally flawed at times, but hey ho, all in the name of fun


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I know I know... I duno why I do though when I do, I always regret it after... I'm quitting!


Keeps me level tbh, if I just drink I'm a rite c0ck sometimes


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fuk me Stanley u are still a member


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

People have referred to me as a member before!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> People have referred to me as a member before!


Lol. Cool


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

you got abs yet fat cvnt?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Nope... Oh u mean the foreign tw4t


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> you got abs yet fat cvnt?


Lol good ane. I have def Lost a bit of gut and looking leaner on upper chest/delts


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Nope... Oh u mean the foreign tw4t


What u doing with yourself ATM ya wee bawbag


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol good ane. I have def Lost a bit of gut and looking leaner on upper chest/delts


get some pics up next week mate should see big changes!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Keeps me level tbh, if I just drink I'm a rite c0ck sometimes


Yh I'm just sick if I drink and can't walk lol

Fatstuff! Where u been hiding?

I'm gna take my boy to see Madagascar 3 this afternoon. He needs a good treat!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Im out tonight hopefuly some good banter nd slightly messy, and not end up anxious regretting hangover state in the mornin... :innocent: at least ill be in bed at a decent time.. no stims ere :smartass:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Im out tonight hopefuly some good banter nd slightly messy, and not end up anxious regretting hangover state in the mornin... :innocent: at least ill be in bed at a decent time.. no *stims* ere :smartass:


We'll soon sort that out bud 

U out in the dee?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I been dieting and stuff lol, all good in here.

I been hiding nowhere lol, been about


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> We'll soon sort that out bud
> 
> U out in the dee?


Perth Rd for starters mate...then probs fatties because of what im after:mellow: x


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Fatties in scumdee?? I love that place! And I love the wee kebab shop roon the corner!! Well anything tastes good at 3am!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

W33BAM said:


> Fatties in scumdee?? I love that place! And I love the wee kebab shop roon the corner!! Well anything tastes good at 3am!


Corfu. lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

W33BAM said:


> Fatties in scumdee?? I love that place! And I love the wee kebab shop roon the corner!! Well anything tastes good at 3am!


Corfu. Worst kebab shop in the uk lol, ahin tastes amazin when ur p!shed tho aye


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

W33BAM said:


> Fatties in scumdee?? I love that place! And I love the wee kebab shop roon the corner!! Well anything tastes good at 3am!


Corfu is the worst kebab place to go after fatties/liquid...yes granted when your ****ed last thing you want to do is trek and its right around the corner...but their kebabs are so salty and taste weird :thumbdown: .. Istanbul on the corner of south tay street /perth road is the best 

Jan what gym do you train at? havent read the whole thread...later when i get a chance mate, good luck on the cut :thumbup1:

Edit: seems like all 3 of us posted about corfu being sh1t at the same time :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Perth Rd for starters mate...then probs fatties because of what im after:mellow: x


What are u after like lol?


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

lxm said:


> Corfu. lol


I thought you were being a sarcastic [email protected] until I see Jan's reply! :lol:



JANIKvonD said:


> Corfu. Worst kebab shop in the uk lol, ahin tastes amazin when ur p!shed tho aye


Couldny tell ye wits it's caw'd, a jist ken it's dynamite at 3am when am peeeeshed!!!!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

OK OK, it seems I has me no taste buds when I'm a lil intoxicated and shattered after throwin some shapes on fatties dance floor!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Corfu is the worst kebab place to go after fatties/liquid...yes granted when your ****ed last thing you want to do is trek and its right around the corner...but their kebabs are so salty and taste weird :thumbdown: .. Istanbul on the corner of south tay street /perth road is the best
> 
> Jan what gym do you train at? havent read the whole thread...later when i get a chance mate, good luck on the cut :thumbup1:


Councils Buddy, usually disc or lochee. Yourself?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

W33BAM said:


> OK OK, it seems I has me no taste buds when I'm a lil intoxicated and shattered after throwin some shapes on fatties dance floor!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lol hame at 3am anyway ya lightweight! There's a casino open 24hr across the road now...brilliant food in there


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

When i used to live in dee, i trained at JJB now called DW Sport, at east marketgait....still visit dee as my brother lives there now but never train as im on lash with buddies when im down


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol hame at 3am anyway ya lightweight! There's a casino open 24hr across the road now...brilliant food in there


Technically naw, I have an hour plus journey hame fae scumdee! When I lived in Schnaberdeen I used to stay with my pal in Carnfoosty after a night at fatties so that wasn't so bad!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

slow down folks.. I cannot keep up.

Yeah istanbul on south tay corner or instanbuli union street (down from trades)... both good qual compared to corfus sh1te and less busy.



JANIKvonD said:


> What are u after like lol?


A pull.. that is all:sneaky2:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> Im out tonight hopefuly some good banter nd slightly messy, and not end up anxious regretting hangover state in the mornin... :innocent: at least ill be in bed at a decent time.. no stims ere :smartass:


Meh boring lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

FFS WILL U LOT WRITE IN ENGLISH!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Location: Cardiff


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> FFS WILL U LOT WRITE IN ENGLISH!!


It's that cvnt w33bam..got me speaking like a mink again


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mate remember the last time I was out and woke up with the ashtray mouth/breath ? saw her in clarkies and she was hot as fhk... reversal beer goggles that night.. wtf! I swore she 'jus't alright... was kicking myself tae fhk!

im on the green tea and starting to twinge... :thumb:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> It's that cvnt w33bam..got me speaking like a mink again


A beg yer egg you ya mad hingoot!!!!

It was not I who started conversing like a stereotypical nasal spoken, baseball cap and tracksaaaa'ute wearing, testicle scratching, illiterate eejit!!!

It was you my dear!!! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> mate remember the last time I was out and woke up with the ashtray mouth/breath ? saw her in clarkies and she was hot as fhk... reversal beer goggles that night.. wtf! I swore she 'jus't alright... was kicking myself tae fhk!
> 
> im on the green tea and starting to twinge... :thumb:


PMSL I'm lost mate...what burd is this and what happened?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

W33BAM said:


> A beg yer egg you ya mad hingoot!!!!
> 
> It was not I who started conversing like a stereotypical nasal spoken, baseball cap and tracksaaaa'ute wearing, *testicle scratching,* illiterate eejit!!!
> 
> It was you my dear!!! :lol:


Was it fuk!

^I was laughing at that bit haha, so true


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> When i used to live in dee, i trained at JJB now called DW Sport, at east marketgait....still visit dee as my brother lives there now but never train as im on lash with buddies when im down


Ahh cool. I was at JJB for years and left when the changed to DW.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

disnae matter (doing it right)


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

fhk sake feeling really nauseous


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> fhk sake feeling really nauseous


Awww


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> fhk sake feeling really nauseous


Lightweight


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I am envious of all u lot sleeping... I could cry I'm that tired


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I am envious of all u lot sleeping... I could cry I'm that tired


Haha good night at work then


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Had a good sleep last night..only up a couple times with badgers erse mouth.

Currently 5min into my 1.5hr cardio sesh


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha good night at work then


Meh alright.. Done ok, could of done better, just wasn't feeling it. Oh well


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Stood on the scales today...103kg but id only had 1meal in near 40hr so I'll put it down to that.

Highish carb day today (not too dirty/no sh!te).

Had 4wheetabix 1banana before 90min on the bike then a high carb hi protein nutrition can PWO.

Currently sitting waiting on my mixed grill starter and 16oz Tbone steak and chips lol.

Making my homemade curry tonight and I'll have 2 60g protein shakes between all this.

Have a good 1.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Stood on the scales today...103kg but id only had 1meal in near 40hr so I'll put it down to that.
> 
> Highish carb day today (not too dirty/no sh!te).
> 
> ...


whos this cnut and whats happend to von! going all proper and serious on us!

- - - Updated - - -



JANIKvonD said:


> Stood on the scales today...103kg but id only had 1meal in near 40hr so I'll put it down to that.
> 
> Highish carb day today (not too dirty/no sh!te).
> 
> ...


whos this cnut and whats happend to von! going all proper and serious on us!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

The reason iv had hardly nowt to eat is I was out my t!ts and drunk...so not that serious lol.

How wiz the p!shup?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

meh... would rather have no bothered lol.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

U didn't get any rubs then Lewis?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I always seem to fhk up the most basic of situations.. even when they are all going my way lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Atleast u remember the situations..unlike myself


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> I always seem to fhk up the most basic of situations.. even when they are all going my way lol.


It's not just u that does it. Look at the last week of my life lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

actually feeling alright, just a bit of a yucky/boozy stomach...! Away out to get something to eat:devil2:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> actually feeling alright, just a bit of a yucky/boozy stomach...! Away out to get something to eat:devil2:


No sh!te


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

better....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lxm said:


> better....


So weve seen your starter, what did you get for main? :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I come in here and all I can see is fast food & lager....

If this is what DNP is all about, I want some!!!!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> I come in here and all I can see is fast food & lager....
> 
> If this is what DNP is all about, I want some!!!!!!!


Lol no fast food here son....plenty lager tho  back to the 4egg omelette and chicken breasts today


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Back to dieting too  I miss McDonald's already lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

fcuk me your duvet must smell like the tandori house wife's knickers !

you sweated out that booze yet!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> fcuk me your duvet must smell like the tandori house wife's knickers !
> 
> you sweated out that booze yet!


Lol covers are changed every day ATM...wifes not amused, so what's the best way to make her understand? Get her on the DNP too  she started last night PMSL.

Booze is out the system...but I'm on holiday...so there may be more to follow


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol covers are changed every day ATM...wifes not amused, so what's the best way to make her understand? Get her on the DNP too  she started last night PMSL.
> 
> Booze is out the system...but I'm on holiday...so there may be more to follow


Starting pics for the missus :whistling:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

awaiting result pics with baited breath.... :stuart:

dont want to sound all p1ssy but you alright with taking dnp with booze and other 'supps' ? be careful mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> awaiting result pics with baited breath.... :stuart:
> 
> dont want to sound all p1ssy but you alright with taking dnp with booze and other 'supps' ? be careful mate


Stopped DNP on thurs night and did take it again until last night at a half dose. Found taking 200mg before bed then 200mg a.m the best way to manage the heat


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

An who the fuks gave is a 'mention'

..can't see it on the mob


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

get some updated pics up Jan..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> get some updated pics up Jan..


Nowt much changed in a week tbh mate lol, but I'll get them up today


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Felt weak in the gym today, also no spotter so took it easy on the reps on bar press.

Chest/tri's-

Flat bb press-

75kg x 15

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

Dips-

Bw x 15

Bw x 15

Bw x 15

Cable flys (decline)-

3 sets to failure

Incline db skull crushers-

5 sets 20kg each hand x 8

Done. Feeling hot hot hot


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Feeling hot hot hot


Cos u r baby


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

cringgeee x

should see what im cooking up for tea tonight! Von what you been eating lately ? this journals slackin! mon with the pics!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Cos u r baby


Boaby ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> cringgeee x
> 
> should see what im cooking up for tea tonight! Von what you been eating lately ? this journals slackin! mon with the pics!


What u cringing at ya wee ****.

Today u had

4boiled eggs on 2 slice burgen

90g whey

Chicken/steak/rice chilli yogurt thing out the pub lol.

Mrs is just cooking some peppered steaks and cabbage mash

I'll have 60g whey before bed and some nuts.

Pics I might hold off on just to p!ss u aff  lol x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Where's jan tonight? He better be watching the valleys!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Where's jan tonight? He better be watching the valleys!


I have a new love for the valleys


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I better be in it il be so disappointed if I don't see me and can't then say I've been on MTV hahaha


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Von u here budd ? if so lemme know. got something for ya.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Von u here budd ? if so lemme know. got something for ya.


I'm here my love


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> I'm here my love


 :lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

lxm said:


> Von u here budd ? if so lemme know. got something for ya.


is it a pink throat lozzenge?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol with the runny stuff if u suck it for long enough?

I give myself the boak sometimes...not often tho


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol with the runny stuff if u suck it for long enough?
> 
> I give myself the boak sometimes...not often tho


ha ha thats the one...jimmy saville had a pocket ful of them just like lxm !


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

good lad.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Back-

Lat pulldown (very wide grip)-

75kg x 8

75kg x 8

75kg x 8

88kg x 6 (start of dropset)

66kg x failure

46kg x failure

Db row-

30kg (heaviest DBS there)

3 sets x 12 each side

Straight arm lat push downs-

36kg x 10

36kg x 10

36kg x failure

Just a quick (but very intense) sesh as iv loads of holiday stuff to do with the kids  enjoy work motherfukers!

Oh and iv decided to be a bit more 'flexible' with diet for the rest of the week as it's hard as **** to do anything without having to worry about it.....so Chinese buffet for lunch


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

:thumb: Dont talk of chinese buffets... im gonna have to go out for a drive now and stuff my puss... thinking beefeater/clarkies/kfc


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> :thumb: Dont talk of chinese buffets... im gonna have to go out for a drive now and stuff my puss... thinking beefeater/clarkies/kfc


Lol beefeater, you'll be an hour atleast waitin


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

keeping quiet mate.. spill some sh1te! :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah insult us or tell me bad things... Actually PM them


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Rite ya bunch o pipe sniffers....I'm on sailor jerrys number 2 come ahead! Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww and look at my drinking partner


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Aww and look at my drinking partner


Fvcking hell mate, that your training partner? You have similar bodytypes :whistling:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

he looks like his dad (dont say its a girl) :laugh:

Von i'll have to decline ur offer in the pm x :innocent:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> he looks like his dad (dont say its a girl) :laugh:
> 
> Von i'll have to decline ur offer in the pm x :innocent:


Ffs who my gonna pump now? X


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Felt weak in the gym today, also no spotter so took it easy on the reps on bar press.
> 
> Chest/tri's-
> 
> ...


Decent bench numbers for feeling weak!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking hell mate, that your training partner? You have similar bodytypes :whistling:


Lol you'll be aspiring to reach that level someday then


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol you'll be aspiring to reach that level someday then


I dunno mate, some sick genetics there.

I can only dream :wub:

Hows the DNP? Jizz yellow yet?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I dunno mate, some sick genetics there.
> 
> I can only dream :wub:
> 
> Hows the DNP? Jizz yellow yet?


Got a yellow tinge mate but I recon it's from the stained pipes lol. Fat loss is very slow ATM as I'm on holiday lol back to the grind on Monday x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Awwww I <3 your wee man let's see more pics!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Awwww I <3 your wee man let's see more pics!!


Yeah jan, show us your 'wee man'


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah jan, show us your 'wee man'


Have u got a sex mask on in ur avi? It honestly looks like one on these tiny pics on tapatalk!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Have u got a sex mask on in ur avi? It honestly looks like one on these tiny pics on tapatalk!


You better believe it.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Awwww I <3 your wee man let's see more pics!!


Legend is he. He's bedded now I'll look see if iv got more.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Check out my jack in the cinema the other day, looks a proper geek with his 3d glasses on lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 97834
> 
> 
> Check out my jack in the cinema the other day, looks a proper geek with his 3d glasses on lol


I can't see pics on my phone! 

I took the divas to see hotel transelvania today...was alrite like.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> You better believe it.


Hot date with pam?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> I can't see pics on my phone!
> 
> I took the divas to see hotel transelvania today...was alrite like.


Ah we see that paranorman the other week. Was sh1t. We saw Madagascar 3 at the weekend that was alright. I want to see the frankenweenie one! Best one I seen lately though is def that brave. Mind even that Xmas one coming out is it nativity? That looks quite funny! Sh1t obsessed with kids films...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Definitely pam handerson?

Kay, you seen 'how to train your dragon'?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Definitely pam handerson?
> 
> Kay, you seen 'how to train your dragon'?


No not seen that one! Need to though. And that dispicable me!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Definitely pam handerson?
> 
> Kay, you seen 'how to train your dragon'?


Brilliant film...but I'll let Kay answer seen as u were speaking to her ya fukin sasij!! X


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah we see that paranorman the other week. Was sh1t. We saw Madagascar 3 at the weekend that was alright. I want to see the frankenweenie one! Best one I seen lately though is def that brave. Mind even that Xmas one coming out is it nativity? That looks quite funny! Sh1t obsessed with kids films...


Kids films are great! The frankenweenie I was gonna see but it's in black and White so didn't think theyd consentrate lol. The Xmas one is rise of the guardians I think!! Looks class! Brave was brilliant but I liked it better than them lol.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hahah Im talking to both of you, you jealous cvnt.

Great film, fvcking love it. Kay get it downloaded right now.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Kids films are great! The frankenweenie I was gonna see but it's in black and White so didn't think theyd consentrate lol. The Xmas one is rise of the guardians I think!! Looks class! Brave was brilliant but I liked it better than them lol.


Is it really in black and white? There's another film Tim burton has done and done the same, shame for the kids. Ahhh yeah rise of the guardians does look Flippin amazing!! There is still another one tho it's got the guy in from doctor who. I really do love watching movies, the only thing I've watched on the telly recently is the valleys once a week lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Is it really in black and white? There's another film Tim burton has done and done the same, shame for the kids. Ahhh yeah rise of the guardians does look Flippin amazing!! There is still another one tho it's got the guy in from doctor who. I really do love watching movies, the only thing I've watched on the telly recently is the valleys once a week lol


That's like Geordie shore aye?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Hahah Im talking to both of you, you jealous cvnt.
> 
> Great film, fvcking love it. Kay get it downloaded right now.


Aye ok my wee boaby cozy (don't tell Kay) x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Canna believe it's on page 27 and iv done about 4 training updates PMSL


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Well....I'm still on the go


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fatty


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Fatty


Heppnin stan my man? Time u on till


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

6 m8. No work to do until then though fingers crossed lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> 6 m8. No work to do until then though fingers crossed lol


Lol fukin hard life aye. I used to do night shift security and had a pillow and duvet sitting for a nap on the floor haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol fukin hard life aye. I used to do night shift security and had a pillow and duvet sitting for a nap on the floor haha


Lol, tbf im either outside working in the cold or on ukm on nights. So I've probably been working 7 out of 12 hours in the cold. Some nights less some nights more. Depends what goes wrong lol!! Ready for bed now though lol, I'm shattered!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Why u up?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Im sitting frittered with a couple mates


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Good man. Reccys?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Good man. Reccys?


Lol fuk that for a wed night in the house. Pablo escobar.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Good night jan?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

awesome progress mate fawking love your journal  Your like a big caveman or a bear !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> awesome progress mate fawking love your journal  Your like a big caveman or a bear !


U takin the p!ss lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Good night jan?


And morning


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> U takin the p!ss lol


nope it has humor it has progress and its got personality what more do you need?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Check the nick o your abs Kay lol, doing great


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> nope it has humor it has progress and its got personality what more do you need?


My bed


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Are u still wasted?

Thank uuuuu  its amazing what just a couple days on a clean diet can do. That was taken two days into the diet this week after a good week at least living off takeaway lollll


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> My bed


WELL now i might be able to catch a plane over this afternoon but no hanky panky!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> WELL now i might be able to catch a plane over this afternoon but *no hanky pank*y!


Fuk dinna bother then lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Are u still wasted?
> 
> Thank uuuuu  its amazing what just a couple days on a clean diet can do. That was taken two days into the diet this week after a good week at least living off takeaway lollll


Auch I'm a wee bit jittery lol..bed soon I think or I keep the party going?

Clean diet my erse!....it was that wed sesh where ur heartrate was at 95% for 12 hours PMSL


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Auch I'm a wee bit jittery lol..bed soon I think or I keep the party going?
> 
> Clean diet my erse!....it was that wed sesh where ur heartrate was at 95% for 12 hours PMSL


Keep going fuk it lol well depends how much more gear u have lol

Hey it wasn't 12 hours! More like 20 lolllll


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk dinna bother then lol


Dont you know when someone says no hanky panky the actually want hanky panky?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ahhh like the opposites game!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahhh like the opposites game!


reverse psychology  Make em think you dont want it then get them som damn frustrated that they get angry  Then you jump on em like a kangaroo


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Keep going fuk it lol well depends how much more gear u have lol
> 
> Hey it wasn't 12 hours! More like 20 lolllll


Enough to stay on it for the rest of my life


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Enough to stay on it for the rest of my life


Can u come live with me? Actually nah I'm off it now!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Couple progress pics!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Can u come live with me? Actually nah I'm off it now!


Bullsheeet


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Bullsheeet


I am! Honest!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

no **** looking gd


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking good. The tash is coming along nicely too. :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

looking leaner mate...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Really do need a shave and a haircut mind...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheers folks. The depp tash is superb.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Cheers folks. The depp tash is superb.


Captain Janik Sparrow



Can you tell I'm fvcking bored?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

loled hard. this could be a fun game on pic update days.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Captain Janik Sparrow
> 
> View attachment 97900
> 
> ...


Can't see it!

Tht was a braw 4hour nap lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Can't see it!
> 
> Tht was a braw 4hour nap lol


Haha your phones sh1te.

Whats the weight difference then, you lost anything noticeable?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Look what I have


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Good to see you had a tidy... big foggy in the valley's then ?

right get on the pole! lets ahev some pics!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

No weighed myself mate, waist is WAY smaller just now...can see sides of abs now. And biceps are starting to turn into ball shapes rather than just big clumps. Traps and top of chest is leaner. Erse is shrinking


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> Good to see you had a tidy... big foggy in the valley's then ?
> 
> right get on the pole! lets ahev some pics!


Lewis I tidy my house about 50 times a day!

Haha nooo no pics of that! Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Stop putting pics up cos I can't fukin see them u [email protected]!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> No weighed myself mate, waist is WAY smaller just now...can see sides of abs now. And biceps are starting to turn into ball shapes rather than just big clumps. Traps and top of chest is leaner. Erse is shrinking


Thats all that matters mate, fvck the scales if the mirrors showing improvement.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> Good to see you had a tidy... big foggy in the valley's then ?
> 
> right get on the pole! lets ahev some pics!


Lewis I tidy my house about 50 times a day!

Haha nooo no pics of that! Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

That 100times then Kay?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> That 100times then Kay?


U know what it's like with kids... Messy lil [email protected] lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Jobless scum just checking in lol !


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> Jobless scum just checking in lol !


For someone that's jobless u aren't on here enough lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> For someone that's jobless u aren't on here enough lol


Apply for 5 or 6 jobs a dy got to gym do two school runs and try to clean up after my filthy pig dogs I'm busier than when I worked lol!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

has my cum dumpster i mean friend woken up yet?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Jobless scum just checking in lol !


Still no luck mate? And your scum....job or no


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> has my cum dumpster i mean friend woken up yet?


PMSL dumpster? U saving it up ya cvnt


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Still no luck mate? And your scum....job or no


I have applied for loads had 2 interviews for same job but didn't get it

Don't even here back from any most of them are recruitment consultants waste o time

And your right I am scum!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL dumpster? U saving it up ya cvnt


vou see im saving it up you have any idea how hard it is for me not to **** of for a week? Im doing that now see how long i last until iv just gotta blow the lid


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> I have applied for loads had 2 interviews for same job but didn't get it
> 
> Don't even here back from any most of them are recruitment consultants waste o time
> 
> And your right I am scum!


Awww jobs really are awful at the mo  I'm lucky I'm a girl and could turn to what I'm doing or I would be in huge money troubles!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Awww jobs really are awful at the mo  I'm lucky I'm a girl and could turn to what I'm doing or I would be in huge money troubles!


I'm even thinking of resorting to door work

Wages are at an all time low it is good u can get extra money in and do it when u want to!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Wakey wakey bootiful


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Wakey wakey bootiful


Come back to bed babe


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hows it going Yan?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Hows it going Yan?


Pretty good and relaxed mate. Got a photoshoot today for the kids and gotta book a holiday so I'll soon be stressed out my box again. How's yourself?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Not the best mate.. my training and diet routine is all over the place... I need to get back on track asap..

Day with the kidsss stressful:cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Not the best mate.. my training and diet routine is all over the place... I need to get back on track asap..
> 
> Day with the kidsss stressful:cursing:


Auch it's easy done eh, just gotta make sure the following weeks are better.

I'll prob take them to pirate island in chill with a coffee and a cake later lol x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

you on it again the night?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> you on it again the night?


No mate what do u take me for


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah he's on it lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah he's on it lol


Do i see a miniature erse?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Do i see a miniature erse?


Yahhhhhhh


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yahhhhhhh


Superb.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Superb.


U didn't see the video in the taffy thread last night did u lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> U didn't see the video in the taffy thread last night did u lol


What video?!?!?!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> What video?!?!?!


Ummm


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> What video?!?!?!


Haha Kay got skills Yan


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> What video?!?!?!


Was not that impressive.. didnt miss much mate!

(kay next time be cute, enthusiastic and throw a couple of 'gay' faces  )



JANIKvonD said:


> No mate what do u take me for


Expecting you to hold up to your known qualities...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Was not that impressive.. didnt miss much mate!
> 
> (kay next time be cute, enthusiastic and throw a couple of 'gay' faces  )
> 
> Expecting you to hold up to your known qualities...


Truth be told I ended up p!shed and had a couple dabs.....but then I had a massive [email protected] sesh and fell asleep so all's good


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Still in the gutter round here!

When full abs shot going up?

I'm planning abs or Xmas sick of spare tyres should look quite gay in 8 weeks !


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

so ur avi was 'past' rather than 'current' ? :thumb:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

lxm said:


> so ur avi was 'past' rather than 'current' ? :thumb:


ha ha no mate there is a difference between blurred abs when tensed and proper rock solid abs when un tensed!

the ones in the pic are the former i want the latter, but you need to build the muscle first and sacrifice some body fat especially at my level!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

after last time im cut - still not enough muscle not going to cut again just eat clean and carb up around wokouts thats it !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Still in the gutter round here!
> 
> When full abs shot going up?
> 
> I'm planning abs or Xmas sick of spare tyres should look quite gay in 8 weeks !


abs for xmas will be my goal aswell then...u got a headstart ya fukin whippit


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> View attachment 98058
> 
> 
> after last time im cut - still not enough muscle not going to cut again just eat clean and carb up around wokouts thats it !


pic whoring in my journal :lol: muthafuker


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning lovers.

back in the game now after my de-rail of a holiday lol, back to the grind and gonna tear some flab off me over the next coming weeks.

food today will be about 350g protein and pretty much fuk all else lol, wee bit fat.

had my dnp/multi v/vit c/iron this morning and will wait till 10am before i inhale some cals (4whole eggs and a 30g whey shake)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im getting very spotty atm & VERY FUKIN HORNY. reallty enjoying this test/tren/mast tbh


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

glad ur back mate.. been a lonely time x

:crying:



JANIKvonD said:


> & VERY FUKIN HORNY. reallty enjoying this test/tren/mast tbh


i'll take some cheers!! :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> glad ur back mate.. been a lonely time x
> 
> :crying:
> 
> i'll take some cheers!! :laugh:


no1 speakin to ya babes?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Sitting the the office... feeling all warm fuzzy, nostalgic and empathetic.. thinking to myself what the fhk is in this cuppa... ???

took 4 day nurse this morning... serious lightweight! :blush:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> abs for xmas will be my goal aswell then...u got a headstart ya fukin whippit


head start ! im not a junki fuk! 

i am jealous though this natty sh1t sucks..just have to be careful with diet im back down to 3 weetabix pre gym and then after it will be jacket potatoe with tuna no more sh1t no more oh oven chips wont hur! no more well its just one biscuit!

yesterday my mrs was waving a cheese and ham pastry in my face whilst i was drinking green tea!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

tonyc74 said:


> head start ! im not a junki fuk!
> 
> i am jealous though this natty sh1t sucks..just have to be careful with diet im back down to 3 weetabix pre gym and then after it will be jacket potatoe with tuna no more sh1t no more oh oven chips wont hur! no more well its just one biscuit!
> 
> yesterday my mrs was waving a cheese and ham pastry in my face whilst i was drinking green tea!


she is cruel.... not very supportive... part ex her mate


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> she is cruel.... not very supportive... part ex her mate


believe me mate she is the most un supportive person you could meet about everything!

im too old for part exchanges lol !


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> im getting very spotty atm & VERY FUKIN HORNY. reallty enjoying this test/tren/mast tbh


Problem is tho if u are mega spotty why would ur misses want to sort out ur horniness for u? I'd be like nah, get outa my face lollll


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Problem is tho if u are mega spotty why would ur misses want to sort out ur horniness for u? I'd be like nah, get outa my face lollll


ha ha yeah jan u spotty cvnt lol!

get a body scrub and a mit that will help and have a few sunbeds, whack in 3 x 1000mg omega 3 ed and some frsh fruit that may help

not sure if its that bad but just thought i would chip in..as you were fat boy !


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> im getting very spotty atm & VERY FUKIN HORNY. reallty enjoying this test/tren/mast tbh


it could be worse you could be a spotty jobless natty piece of scum like me


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Problem is tho if u are mega spotty why would ur misses want to sort out ur horniness for u? I'd be like nah, *get outa my face* lollll


theres no spots on my nob? (do warts count as spots??).


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> it could be worse you could be a spotty jobless natty piece of scum like me


u forgot auld


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> head start ! im not a junki fuk!
> 
> i am jealous though this natty sh1t sucks..just have to be careful with diet im back down to 3 weetabix pre gym and then after it will be jacket potatoe with tuna no more sh1t no more oh oven chips wont hur! no more well its just one biscuit!
> 
> yesterday my mrs was *waving a cheese and ham pastry in my face* whilst i was drinking green tea!


pmsl cheese and ham pastry.....u woulda loved watching me eat a big box of brownies after my chicken curry last night


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> u forgot auld


fuk you !


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl cheese and ham pastry.....u woulda loved watching me eat a big box of brownies after my chicken curry last night


i had chicken with cous cous then 2 hours later poached eggs and black pudding! (i wil drop the black pudding from now on!)

then i had whey in water pre bed!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> i had chicken with cous cous then 2 hours later poached eggs and black pudding! (i wil drop the black pudding from now on!)
> 
> then i had whey in water pre bed!


i just squeezed 4 large boiled eggs onto 1 seeded roll for breaky, did not fit well


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> i just squeezed 4 large boiled eggs onto 1 seeded roll for breaky, did not fit well


i am used to squeezing large objects into small holes lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> i am used to squeezing large objects into small holes lol!


aye ur thumb in ur erse.

@lxm kinda strange you'd like this....what did he do to ya?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> aye ur thumb in ur erse.
> 
> @lxm kinda strange you'd like this....what did he do to ya?


cvnt :cool2:

mate ur games off the scale.. I seriously need to learn some of this quick thinking sh1t! :devil2:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> cvnt :cool2:
> 
> mate ur games off the scale.. I seriously need to learn some of this quick thinking sh1t! :devil2:


u takin the p!ss? ...i thought u keyboard warriors were quick on ur tips?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

im sitting here like a numpty... not a fhking clue... woooshhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> im sitting here like a numpty... not a fhking clue... woooshhhhhhhhhhh!


u hungover?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Unfortunetly not mate, just explaining ive got no slagging skills.. hence the lack of throw-back!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

lxm said:


> Unfortunetly not mate, just explaining ive got no slagging skills.. hence the lack of throw-back!


you could add sh'gging skills to that list too...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lol, ur depressing me mate....go have a [email protected]


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I could show u a few moves Lewis, I have some interesting videos, it will cost u tho


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I could show u a few moves Lewis, I have some interesting videos, it will cost u tho


post.here.now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> post.here.now


Please


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I could show u a few moves Lewis, I have some interesting videos, *it will cost u tho *


Cheeky sod! :nono:

Yan mate dont feel depressed... I'll have one later


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Cheeky sod! :nono:
> 
> Yan mate dont feel depressed... I'll have one later


video it please babe x


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

ha ha check out the roided up fvkers begging for smut lol 

us natty's have the sex drives of slugs !


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm natty and I don't thank u lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm natty and I don't thank u lol


what? you don't want smut or you don't have the sex drive of a slug


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> what? you don't want smut or you don't have the sex drive of a slug


she dont like to smut with her slug


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> she dont like to smut with her slug


fvk me this has reached new lows lol !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> fvk me this has reached new lows lol !


just u crack on with ur snail trail..


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

he can go lower... dont you worry!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ew wee durtys ew


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ew wee durtys ew


shes learning the lingo!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

lxm said:


> shes learning the lingo!


she will be a crack whore like the rest of us before you know it !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Chest n tri's-

Db press- 40's heaviest they had.

40kg (each hand) x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x failure

Dips-

Bw x 15

Bw x 15

Bw x failure

Highest pulley cable flys-

3sets x 10ish reps

Cable rope pushdowns-

4sets Stack x 12ish reps.

Incline flys- (light/high reps)

3sets 17.5kg (each hand) x failure

Done. Not done db press in ages and felt heavy as fuk lol, kept form slow and controlled with a big squeeze at the top and bringing the db rite down to side of chest (which Is elbows way below 90o for me) chest felt tight as fuk after these. Overall a light but intense sesh, happy with that.

Food today LOL-

10am - 4boiled eggs 1seeded brown roll.

1pm- handful mixed nuts, handful mixed dried fruit, 80g whey in water.

5.45pm- cnp flapjack

8.30pm- 400g chicken breast, 3wraps, cheese, Mayo.

That's it..... Terrible diet today but been busy as fuk.

Also 400mg DNP/100mg t3/ 1ml 1RIP

And iv had my hole twice today SO FAR. get it up ya


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Jan u sexy mofo I <3 u xxxxx


----------



## Bulking2k10 (Sep 15, 2010)

you have great mass mate, just do a good cutt, thats what i think and you'll be good:thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Bulking2k10 said:


> you have great mass mate, just do a good cutt, thats what i think and you'll be good:thumb:


Well....u are the man to ask  welcome in bro, stick around x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Jan u sexy mofo I <3 u xxxxx


I love u too boy xxx


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> I love u too boy xxx


I didn't tuck it in well enough in the pics did I, now everyone knows


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I didn't tuck it in well enough in the pics did I, now everyone knows


Stop tucking it in! I like to see what I'm working with


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Jan u sexy mofo I <3 u xxxxx


Oi how come I don't get this type of lovin in my journal, Morning Yan


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

2k10's made its way in here too I see 

I fhked off to bed at 7pm for being a miserable cnut.. some good dreams :laugh: plenty of deep sleep always seems to have that effect. Nothing abou you yan... try harder x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> 2k10's made its way in here too I see
> 
> I fhked off to bed at 7pm for being a miserable cnut.. some good dreams :laugh: plenty of deep sleep always seems to have that effect. Nothing abou you yan... try harder x


Did u happen to dream u where trying to swallow a jumbo hotdog whole?......it was more real than u think


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Oi how come I don't get this type of lovin in my journal, Morning Yan


Morning buddy. I have to pay Kay in sexual favours for the comments tho....can be a pain sometimes


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning buddy. I have to pay Kay in sexual favours for the comments tho....can be a pain sometimes


A real pain in the ass yeah  hahaha


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2011)

**** this steriod ****


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

It just gets better and better............ ?

:w00t:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Scooter said:


> **** this steriod ****


 :confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Scooter said:


> **** this steriod ****


im guessing ur said

fvck this steroid sh!t


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> im guessing ur said
> 
> fvck this steroid sh!t


and we have a winner!!!! well done Yan


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hes well and truley earnt his translator tag...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Von u gyming it today budd ? I duno If I can be fhked..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Von u gyming it today budd ? I duno If I can be fhked..


i went yesterday for a cracking chest n tri sesh...so im recovering/growing tonight, whats ur excuse?


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

Genuinely though this said KatVon D for some reason.... Haha good luck with the cut!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i went yesterday for a cracking chest n tri sesh...so im recovering/growing tonight, whats ur excuse?


Havent been in here for a while, it still smells like highland toffee, irn bru and spunk in here though you sexy fvckers.

Jan hows it going? Has the mast permanantly 'raised your mast' so to speak yet? Forget the potnoodle horn, its all about the masteron-horn


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Adarob08 said:


> Genuinely though this said KatVon D for some reason.... Haha good luck with the cut!


im hotter mate, cheers lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

im doing active rest day sat min aswell so i just do hit cardio and abs

need to stop training my calves a bit aswell had 3 people ask me how i train them as they are so big...who gives a fvk about calves!

gonna stick to t shirt workouts in future chest and bis!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Havent been in here for a while, it still smells like highland toffee, irn bru and spunk in here though you sexy fvckers.
> 
> Jan hows it going? Has the mast permanantly 'raised your mast' so to speak yet? Forget the potnoodle horn, its all about the masteron-horn


u neglecting me ya bawbag?

is it the mast doing this to me then lol?....im honestly a horny [email protected] atm & the mrs is loving the extra attention. last week went to fuk cos i was on holiday with the kids so back to it now...dnp is heating me up nicely


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> im doing active rest day sat min aswell so i just do hit cardio and abs
> 
> need to stop training my calves a bit aswell had 3 people ask me how i train them as they are so big...who gives a fvk about calves!
> 
> gonna stick to t shirt workouts in future chest and bis!


active rest day?....no rest then lol. this natty p!sh is going to ur head mucker


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> im doing active rest day sat min aswell so i just do hit cardio and abs
> 
> need to stop training my calves a bit aswell had 3 people ask me how i train them as they are so big...who gives a fvk about calves!
> 
> gonna stick to t shirt workouts in future chest and bis!


:laugh:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Mast is known to give people the major horn. Bet your missus wont be loving it in a few weeks when she's walking like a penguin. :lol:

Aye had a few problems, right elbows been a bit fvcked lately, so had a few days (3 i think) off, so havent been on here much!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> active rest day?....no rest then lol. this natty p!sh is going to ur head mucker


im deaf in one ear at the minute aswell think i flattened it on monday night in my sleep still not working properly


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Mast is known to give people the major horn. Bet your missus wont be loving it in a few weeks when she's walking like a penguin. :lol:
> 
> Aye had a few problems, right elbows been a bit fvcked lately, so had a few days (3 i think) off, so havent been on here much!


ur left arm must look like this now


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ur left arm must look like this now


Already did pal, already did :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> im deaf in one ear at the minute aswell think i flattened it on monday night in my sleep still not working properly


pmsl no be long till ur queing for a new hearing aid battery up the hospital & shouting down the phone like there standing 10m away from it


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl no be long till ur queing for a new hearing aid battery up the hospital & shouting down the phone like there standing 10m away from it


i a fvcking has been!

moving back to london its sh1t in the midlands!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> i a fvcking has been!
> 
> moving back to london its sh1t in the midlands!


didnt know ya lived in the midlands, why the fuk u got london as ur location ya t!t. im down midlands half dozen times a year for work....england sh!thole


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2011)

yes thats what i said nothin personal. just feel here i am busting my balls to get lean an fit an other ppl just take a miracle enhancement.(not directed to anyone on here) to me is obvious who is on juice. there back and shoulders have all these little dots an they look like little scars.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Scooter said:


> yes thats what i said nothin personal. just feel here i am busting my balls to get lean an fit an other ppl just take a miracle enhancement.(not directed to anyone on here) to me is obvious who is on juice. there back and shoulders have all these little dots an they look like little scars.


Your not wrong mate.

u should start a thread  it would be interesting to see members views on the subject...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Would u believe I'm cutting lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Would u believe I'm cutting lol


I'm not sure u are tbh lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> didnt know ya lived in the midlands, why the fuk u got london as ur location ya t!t. im down midlands half dozen times a year for work....england sh!thole


i moved last year - to be fair im in stratford upon avon its fairly nice but want to be back in london really


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Would u believe I'm cutting lol


we will be the judge of that you fat cvnt when we see pics!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> we will be the judge of that you fat cvnt when we see pics!


Pics went up last thurs lol.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Scooter said:


> yes thats what i said nothin personal. just feel here i am busting my balls to get lean an fit an other ppl just take a miracle enhancement.(not directed to anyone on here) to me is obvious who is on juice. there back and shoulders have all these little dots an they look like little scars.


LOL :thumb:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Pics went up last thurs lol.


im taking about pics with six rock hard abs!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Yanny get some w4nk pics up for the lads ya fat poofter


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

watch ur gravy dont spill bro x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Yanny get some w4nk pics up for the lads ya fat poofter


Went up on thurs mate, next ones will be up in few days x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> im taking about pics with six rock hard abs!


PMSL good ane


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Seen them

Traps front delts and bum all looking good your still a fugly cvnt

And sorry for pointing this out but when did you first notice outbreak of spots on your back buddy? I seem to be one of the lucky ones so far with spots, one of the things I have noticed though is I have psoriasis and when I was taking test the first time it got better, this time round it seems to be going away !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Seen them
> 
> Traps front delts and bum all looking good your still a fugly cvnt
> 
> And sorry for pointing this out but when did you first notice outbreak of spots on your back buddy? I seem to be one of the lucky ones so far with spots, one of the things I have noticed though is I have psoriasis and when I was taking test the first time it got better, this time round it seems to be going away !


spots are quite bad on my back now mate and iv got dotty arms around the inner elbow area, starting to spread onto my chest now....it started about 8ish week point into test cycle, it comes and goes mate...a couple sunbeds and its away, just dont give a fuk about it atm lol. DNP aint helping it ether lol...doing the gadgie roll all night last night.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

another sh!tty sleep last night...doing the gadgie roll all night (ask if translation is required). DNP builds up in the system and kicks me in the teeth tbh lol..didnt stop me taking another 200mg & 100mg t3 this morning. gonna nip past the shop and buy a beast of a fan tonight 

food today (not allot)

7am- 100mg t3/ 200mg dnp/ 1000mg vit c/100mg iron/ 2x multi v / an apple lol

10am- jacket spud/ 2x tins tuna

1pm- 200g chicken breast/75g rice/ half bag of baby spinage/ 30g whey

5.30pm- 30g whey / an apple (pre workout)

6.30pm- 90g whey (PWO)

8pm - 400g steak & veggies


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Add Title


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

loled at the bed of leafs.............................!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> Add Title


how can you eat all those leaves of a tree.... my misses eats that sh!t...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> how can you eat all those leaves of a tree.... my misses eats that sh!t...


Baby spinage....not the best straight out the bag, but fukin lovely fried with some tomatoes and chicken then stuck in a wrap


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mate im now in the zone and on the new routine... I duno I feel psyched and motivated because ive actually started the diet routine.. instead of going to tesco and picking up random bits of sh1te!

you know that feel..............................


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> mate im now in the zone and on the new routine... I duno I feel psyched and motivated because ive actually started the diet routine.. instead of going to tesco and picking up random bits of sh1te!
> 
> you know that feel..............................


no mate.....i hate tesco, lidl is the place to be for munchies


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Back and biceps-

Straight arm lat pushdowns-

3sets x 10 @ 42kg

Wide grip hammer pullups-

4sets x 5

1set x 7

Db rows-

30kg (heaviest there) x 12

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

Bb curls-

35kg x 12

Then 2 x dropsets

Cardio today was a 45min walk home from work lol

Not a lot of volume there but it a good sesh, pullups woulda been higher reps if I hadn't wrecked lats before hand lol. Veins are bulging a fair bit more than usual. I can feel abs under my flab now too 

Oh and *100kg* today! That's 7 down in 2.5 weeks (one of these weeks I ate WTF I wanted as I was on holiday lol) so all's well


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Another sleepless night, iv resorted to sleeping on towels PMSL.

This mornings cocktail


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Another sleepless night, iv resorted to sleeping on towels PMSL.
> 
> This mornings cocktail


nice diet what are the macros lol !?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> nice diet what are the macros lol !?


prob better than my diet tbh


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Yumm


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Is ya quark set yet


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Is ya quark set yet


has it fuk lol.

i just got the flavdrops so gonna have a shake ond handfull mixed nut/mixed fruit for dinner


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

still feeling chub ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> still feeling chub ?


na mate way to have my dinner, will play with it after


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

d1ck!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

hows this hunk doing today ?  Lost any chub so far you feel?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> hows this hunk doing today ?  Lost any chub so far you feel?


hello kitten. im down to 100kg....fuk knows where its went from lol. ill be doing measurments tomoro.

i feel hot & pip riddled lol, other than that im spot on dude :thumb:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

sorry darling went up the west end for a perv and something to eat :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> sorry darling went up the west end for a perv and something to eat :whistling:


ferry? what did ya eat n how wiz the tallent?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

*west end* numpty! perth road/blackness library.

tallent spot on.. makes me want to go back to uni... :crying: You know lifes hard when you have to force yourself up there for a perv :lol:

Had bake potato with tuna


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> *west end* numpty! perth road/blackness library.
> 
> tallent spot on.. makes me want to go back to uni... :crying: You know lifes hard when you have to force yourself up there for a perv :lol:
> 
> Had bake potato with tuna


only place refered to in dundee as "west end" is west ferry cos its the 'posh bit'.

uni burds will be rife this w.e for halloween party


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I beg to differ! the west end is the very WEST end of the perth rd along harris acad etc right along where all the old villas are etc! thats the posh bit of dundee, not the ferry im tlakin about :tongue:

But yeah H'ween is usually banging at the union/underground/liquid if its uni burds thats on the menu :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

west perth road pmsl only a fifer mate. here its " tap o the perth road"....and theres fek all fancy about it lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

the ferry is east dundee though... :thumb:

Anyway.... im no a fifer... born nd bred stobbie..


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Only just got round to reading your journal mate. Subbed


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> the ferry is east dundee though... :thumb:
> 
> Anyway.... im no a fifer... born nd bred stobbie..


really? iv prob filled ya in, in the past then pmsl x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Only just got round to reading your journal mate. Subbed


cheers buddy! welcome to the nut house :beer:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> really? iv prob filled ya in, in the past then pmsl x


nah mate managed to get otu before it turned...

Never had a fight anyway!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers buddy! welcome to the nut house :beer:


So what are your goals at the minute pal?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> So what are your goals at the minute pal?


atm im cutting the chub i built up during my 15week test cycle

im now cutting on-

1800-2500cals a day

high protein/low everything else

-600mg test/200mg tren/ 200mg mast a week

-400mg DNP every day

-100mg t3 2days on / 2off

+other bit n bobs (multiV etc etc)

training wise its a 3day split (mon chest n tri's/wed back bi's/fri shoulders legs)

cardio most days anywhere between 30min-1.5hr (very tough to do on DNP though

ill continue this for as long as it takes to see my abs lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> atm im cutting the chub i built up during my 15week test cycle
> 
> im now cutting on-
> 
> ...


Sounds good mate. Wish i had the balls to jump to the dark side as i think they would help me quicker with my goals but the thought of getting gyno freaks me out lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Sounds good mate. Wish i had the balls to jump to the dark side as i think they would help me quicker with my goals but the thought of getting gyno freaks me out lol!


auch.....go onnnn lol.

tbh if ur that worried about gyno, it would just constantly be on ur mind & ud end up convincing yourself u had it lol, sumin like that would fuk ur whole cycle. dont commit to steroids unless ur 100% confident in them.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ah, so this is the new play ground?? Subbed to this bro :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Ah, so this is the new play ground?? Subbed to this bro :thumb:


welcome in sexy pants x


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> auch.....go onnnn lol.
> 
> tbh if ur that worried about gyno, it would just constantly be on ur mind & ud end up convincing yourself u had it lol, sumin like that would fuk ur whole cycle. dont commit to steroids unless ur 100% confident in them.


Yeah thats my thoughts. Done shed loads of research on everything and no doubt gyno wouldnt be an issue but it would always be on my mind.

Anyway, crack on mate, you are making good progress so its clearly working for you!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Ah, so this is the new play ground?? Subbed to this bro :thumb:


Where have u been!!?

Jan... Hiiii babbyyyyy


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

von can u explain the pics of you dressing like a girl in ur album ? my fragile little minds confused x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Where have u been!!?
> 
> Jan... Hiiii babbyyyyy


F*ck knows man, got lost for a while there, found my way home with the help of Janik's wonderful vagina...he should wash that more often :rolleye: x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Evening lovers. I'm having a shelly


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

translation ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Having a *sh*!t while eating j*elly*. = shelly


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Having a *sh*!t while eating j*elly*. = shelly


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

fhking slow tonight.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning babes, got a pip from hell, from the WORST injection to date!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning babes, got a pip from hell, from the WORST injection to date!


have ya changed pin site?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> have ya changed pin site?


na mate i tried to jab left quad....hit a nerve but just kept pushing threw it lol, by the time i was deep enough, i aspirated and blood came into the syringe! so i pulled it out...changed tips and tried a bit further up quad, hit another nerve and had to pull it out AGAIN! so i changed the tip again and jabbed right glute...no probs....but its been aching since lol. might be the blood that i injected? but i can barely sit atm....and its only been 12hours since i done it!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> na mate i tried to jab left quad....hit a nerve but just kept pushing threw it lol, by the time i was deep enough, i aspirated and blood came into the syringe! so i pulled it out...changed tips and tried a bit further up quad, hit another nerve and had to pull it out AGAIN! so i changed the tip again and jabbed right glute...no probs....but its been aching since lol. might be the blood that i injected? but i can barely sit atm....and its only been 12hours since i done it!


and theres me thinking quads were better


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> and theres me thinking quads were better


here usually spot on mate, i had the same bother with right quad on monday


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

sure you will cope! whats on the cards tonight/weekend mate ? on it or sticking to the cut ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> na mate i tried to jab left quad....hit a nerve but just kept pushing threw it lol, by the time i was deep enough, i aspirated and blood came into the syringe! so i pulled it out...changed tips and tried a bit further up quad, hit another nerve and had to pull it out AGAIN! so i changed the tip again and jabbed right glute...no probs....but its been aching since lol. might be the blood that i injected? but i can barely sit atm....and its only been 12hours since i done it!


mmmmm got this myself feels like youv gotten a infection almost but i just ride it out as its just bad swelling. Almost takes 3-5 days or so for it to go away for me anyway.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> mmmmm got this myself feels like youv gotten a infection almost but i just ride it out as its just bad swelling. Almost takes 3-5 days or so for it to go away for me anyway.


exactly this mate....iv had this before but never came on so quick, also where the needle went in is hard now. but pains going down now all's well


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

a bit late here i see..oh well, subbed


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> exactly this mate....iv had this before but never came on so quick, also where the needle went in is hard now. but pains going down now all's well


fastest iv gotten it was a few hours post injection had myself to blame as i didnt swab the top of the vial or swab the injection site.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> sure you will cope! whats on the cards tonight/weekend mate ? *on it or sticking to the cut* ?


'on it' & cutting go hand in hand mate lol.

im behaving this w.e mate, gonna have a couple dirty meals on sunday to make up the cals iv been short threw the week so sumin to look forward to i supose. im having a halloween party at mine for the kids (family) & ill head down the gym a couple times..

what u gettin upta?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> a bit late here i see..oh well, subbed


good to see ya back mate. have a power rep


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> fastest iv gotten it was a few hours post injection had myself to blame as i didnt swab the top of the vial or swab the injection site.


ahh so was an infection then? mine are just with stirring the cvnts & mixin gear :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahh so was an infection then? mine are just with stirring the cvnts & mixin gear :lol:


Yeah but the kinda infection that goes away by its self and even faster with 400mg Ibuprofen and 1gram Paracetamol, i learned that from my hospital stay when my shoulder was infected if you remember?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah but the kinda infection that goes away by its self and even faster with 400mg Ibuprofen and 1gram Paracetamol, i learned that from my hospital stay when my shoulder was infected if you remember?


yeh i remember mate, nasty bussiness. iv swallowed 600mg ibuprofen and 1g para (in the form of a lemsip) this morning


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh i remember mate, nasty bussiness. iv swallowed 600mg ibuprofen and 1g para (in the form of a lemsip) this morning


Do it like 3 times ED for a week thats what they did with me when i was at the hospital take your last dosage before bed as thats when your body recovers best


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

off work till tues mate.. so not alot... night out tomorro. Away out to see skyfall.... going to pop into asda get a whole chicken, a pack of brown rolls and a tub of butter and have lunch before I go in to the movie


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Do it like 3 times ED for a week thats what they did with me when i was at the hospital take your last dosage *before bed as thats when your body recovers best*


mines is too busy being raped by DNP :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> off work till tues mate.. so not alot... night out tomorro. Away out to see skyfall.... going to pop into asda get a *whole chicken, a pack of brown rolls and a tub of butter* and have lunch before I go in to the movie


hahaha u been reading my journals i see


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> mines is too busy being raped by DNP :lol:


Mate all you need is the diet im on to strip alot of fat really you dont need DNP mate , i will tweak my diet up abit and eventually send it to you and you will soon see


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Aye! used to have that every friday after school with my dad when a kid.. we saw it as a treat lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Mate all you need is the diet im on to strip alot of fat really you dont need DNP mate , i will tweak my diet up abit and eventually send it to you and you will soon see


my diet is fine mate lol. as is training & cardio. DNP is just the cherry


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Aye! used to have that every friday after school with my dad when a kid.. we saw it as a treat lol.


fat cvnts x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

its official....i have greatness beyond words


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Was tempted to use dnp but like anything like that i bottled it! Even got as far as the final payment screen, just needed to click confirm and still bottled it lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Was tempted to use dnp but like anything like that i bottled it! Even got as far as the final payment screen, just needed to click confirm and still bottled it lol!


lol its not bad mate, sweats p!ss u off at times but it gets easier after a few days imo. as far as fatloss effect......stay tuned lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Once again did shed loads of research so knew all side effects and what supps to take but my balls disappeared on me lol! Guess im destined to be a natty all my life!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Once again did shed loads of research so knew all side effects and what supps to take but my balls disappeared on me lol! Guess im destined to *be a natty all my life*!


not a thing wrong with that buddy


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> not a thing wrong with that buddy


Natty scum nah just joking staying natural is nothing wrong with, means you will probably live longer then most of us seasoned users on this forum anyway lol :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Natty scum nah just joking staying natural is nothing wrong with, means you will probably live longer then most of us seasoned users on this forum anyway lol :thumb:


we're all fuk'd in december anyway


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> we're all fuk'd in december anyway


Oh you mean the end of the world stuff? Well bring it on! Im on enough gear to walk on lava lol :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh you mean the end of the world stuff? Well bring it on! Im on enough gear to walk on lava lol :lol:


lmao! the quakes will set off ur dodgy ticker though


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lmao! the quakes will set off ur dodgy ticker though


Nah it will be like a better version of my Flesh light but with better vibration  So will probably walk on molten lava with a hardon searching for a fellow roided up hunk or woman to destroy


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

DNP is hardly 'not natty' its not an anabolic steriod...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> DNP is hardly 'not natty' its not an anabolic steriod...


We realise that mate, cheers lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

it was to tyramhall, he mentioned he dont wanna touch dnp.. he wants to stay natty.. I meant if he touched dnp it wouldnt make him a steriod user and it wouldnt go against his 'natty ethics' im sure he has used other supps in the past!:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> it was to tyramhall, he mentioned he dont wanna touch dnp.. he wants to stay natty..


ahhh..got ya lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

off to do legs.. fhk it here comes the squat!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> off to do legs.. fhk it here comes the squat!!


Smash it buddy x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

DNP is still not 'natural' though, so I wouldnt call a DNP user natty. Just my opinion like.

Jan, hows it going? You p1ssed up yet?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> DNP is still not 'natural' though, so I wouldnt call a DNP user natty. Just my opinion like.
> 
> Jan, hows it going? You p1ssed up yet?


Why does every 1 think I'm ether p!shed or 'on it' PMSL.

Things are going well mate, food was a bit pathetic today but a made up for that with my 650g fresh haddock tea lol (125g protein) so upto about 220g overall & got a 100g whey shake for bed, been better....been worse.

What u upta this w.e? X


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> *Why does every 1 think I'm ether p!shed or 'on it' PMSL*.
> 
> Things are going well mate, food was a bit pathetic today but a made up for that with my 650g fresh haddock tea lol (125g protein) so upto about 220g overall & got a 100g whey shake for bed, been better....been worse.
> 
> What u upta this w.e? X


Your from Scootland, dont they stick buckfast in your baby bottles up there :lol:

Ahh not too bad mate, get some cottage cheese down you or something high protein.

Gym lately? I might have missed a few updates.

Nothing much tbh mate, got work tomorrow, then got a presentation to do for uni, ballache. So just an excuse to go gym more, eat more, and watch 'The Amazing Spiderman' when it finishes downloading :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Your from Scootland, dont they stick buckfast in your baby bottles up there :lol:
> 
> Ahh not too bad mate, *get some cottage cheese down you or something high protein.*
> 
> ...


**** 310g protein ain't that bad lol + anything more would push cals up higher than I'd like them.

Chest/tri's Monday

Back/bi's wed

Shoulders legs tomoro (&traps)

Uni eh?....u doing a nursing course?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> **** 310g protein ain't that bad lol + anything more would push cals up higher than I'd like them.
> 
> Chest/tri's Monday
> 
> ...


Haha I wish! They said I wasnt manly enough to do nursing :lol:

Ahh 310 is good mate, aye I forgot you were cutting!

Shoulders and legs?! Odd combination that!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

just got addicted to bass winter 2012... ministry of sound so thought it would be p1sh as there other stuff usually is... its actually not bad at all.. would give you a copy mate but dont know how.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Haha I wish! They said I wasnt manly enough to do nursing :lol:
> 
> Ahh 310 is good mate, aye I forgot you were cutting!
> 
> *Shoulders and legs*?! Odd combination that!


It's prob just be shoulders and traps....legs get swerved fairly often lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Morning muckers! P!sh sleep again an im a watery spotty mess today  still a handsome cvnt tho.

So far all iv had is a 100g whey shake and an apple. The toffee flavdrops are fukin amazing btw!!

Erse is still fuked lol, and my boaby ain't been wet yet today ?!?! Wtfs that all about lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning muckers! P!sh sleep again an im a watery spotty mess today  still a handsome cvnt tho.
> 
> So far all iv had is a 100g whey shake and an apple. The toffee flavdrops are fukin amazing btw!!
> 
> Erse is still fuked lol, and my boaby ain't been wet yet today ?!?! Wtfs that all about lol


Lmao! You training today?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Lmao! You training today?


Sitting on a bench rite now doing some shoulders


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

98.5kg today peeps


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Terrible sesh today!! :'(

Was p!shin of sweat before I even started! No energy and stamina was a fukin joke!

Seated db shoulder press-

(30kg heaviest in this gym)

30kg (eachhand) x 12

30kg x 10

30kg x 9?

Pathetic lifts.

Front db raises- (dropsets)

15kg each hand x 8

Drop to 7kg x failure

^done this 3 times

Face pulls-

3sets of 12

*Superset with* cable side raises-

3sets of 8

P!sh!! Off into the sauna


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Pic update?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Pic update?


I'll get the wife involved tonight


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

good man.

at least you made the effort to go for ur sesh.. whens the perty for the kids ? quiet one tonight ?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Good lad, 30kg DB press is good going when your fvcked from DNP mate.

Seeing them abs yet? or they still hiding?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> good man.
> 
> at least you made the effort to go for ur sesh.. whens the perty for the kids ? quiet one tonight ?


Pertys rite now lol, every1s way home now so just us lot way to start watching some Halloween films we bought.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Good lad, 30kg DB press is good going when your fvcked from DNP mate.
> 
> Seeing them abs yet? or they still hiding?


Abs are not even close make...plenty still to lose, got a good 6-8 weeks of this p!sh I recon


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol mate you'll get there, I'm starting my cutting cycle once my source actually proves he is still alive! Itching to start here!!

How hard have you found tweaking the diet? Upping the cardio buddy?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Lol mate you'll get there, I'm starting my cutting cycle once my source actually proves he is still alive! Itching to start here!!
> 
> How hard have you found tweaking the diet? Upping the cardio buddy?


Down 8.5 kg in 3 weeks so happy so far. Diet and cardio are a price of p!ss mate , keep protein high and everything else low (with plenty gear to top it off lol) DNP kicks me in the balls tho mate, will be when water drops off and glysogen stores fill back up (couple weeks) I'll look/feel much better.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Abs are not even close make...plenty still to lose, got a good 6-8 weeks of this p!sh I recon


Keep it up big man x


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Down 8.5 kg in 3 weeks so happy so far. Diet and cardio are a price of p!ss mate , keep protein high and everything else low (with plenty gear to top it off lol) DNP kicks me in the balls tho mate, will be when water drops off and glysogen stores fill back up (couple weeks) I'll look/feel much better.


pictures! or it didnt happen


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> pictures! or it didnt happen


A pic of the scales lol? There's plenty pics of me in here and previous journo for comparison. Bearing in mind if gone from stuffing my puss on a bulk to eating next to fuk all on this cut so allot will be water. With the addition of DNP glysogen stores will be WAY down.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> A pic of the scales lol? There's plenty pics of me in here and previous journo for comparison. Bearing in mind if gone from stuffing my puss on a bulk to eating next to fuk all on this cut so allot will be water. With the addition of DNP glysogen stores will be WAY down.


dont expect me to read

show us a before and after


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

End of bulk pic(107kg) & the last pic I posted (102kg) 1.5 weeks into cut (currently 3 weeks in)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

It's no really that hard to believe is it PMSL ?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> End of bulk pic(107kg) & the last pic I posted (102kg) 1.5 weeks into cut (currently 3 weeks in)


the one on the left is you now janik?

looking good you can see you much leaner and less puffy


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> the one on the left is you now janik?
> 
> looking good you can see you much leaner and less puffy


I can't see the pics in my mob but the darker one is the more recent. I'll do pics today to u can see where the other 3.5kg has gone lol, look small & usually it would play with my head thinking iv list allot of muscle but I know I'm at the point now where I look my worse and it's where all the little bits start comin threw.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

fat cvnt...that is all


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> fat cvnt...that is all


You'll get there eventually son....just gotta train harder & eat more  lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Waiting for these pictures is taking the p1ss :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Waiting for these pictures is taking the p1ss :whistling:


Patience shinobi  another sleepless night last night and anothe 3 soaked tees I had to change today and 4 showers


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Patience shinobi  another sleepless night last night and anothe 3 soaked tees I had to change today and 4 showers


Fvcking hell! you sweating yellow?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking hell! you sweating yellow?


Dont wear White clothes but my mattress has a yellow tinge at my end now PMSL, wifes no happy


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Dont wear White clothes but my mattress has a yellow tinge at my end now PMSL, wifes no happy


Pahaha remind her who pays for the sheets and mattress :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Pahaha remind her who pays for the sheets and mattress :whistling:


A swift boab in the erse usually shuts her up lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh and as soon as I Say 'my money' I'm swiftly corrected "so is it not our money?!" haha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Where does boab/ boaby come from? Never heard it except from you scotish fvckers?

She sounds like a bundle of joy :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

It means c0ck/nob/penis & it's a Scottish saying. She my sane half lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning amigos, got a wee target to fit into my hugo boss suit by 10th november for an engagement iv got


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Breakfast


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

yum yum


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

You alright mate ? weekend okay ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> You alright mate ? weekend okay ?


im well.....and it was well :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

see some descent changes in the mirror today (maybe in my head) but its not lol.

waist is coming in nicely.....no abs but tbh a never train them so might not actually own a 6pack lol....but i can feel them!

heat i omit is unreal....will jump in the car with the mrs and all the windows round me steam up.

foods been p!sh today tbh

8am- 50g granolla, 30g whey

10am- 4whole eggs 2 burgen

12.45pm- 200g chicken breast, 60g basmati, wee bit sweet n sour

3.30pm- chicken leg & thigh 30g whey

6.30pm 90g whey (PWO)

8.30pm- 400g steak & veggies

dunno macro breakdown of this.

chest/tris tonight


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> see some descent changes in the mirror today (maybe in my head) but its not lol.
> 
> waist is coming in nicely.....no abs but tbh a never train them so might not actually own a 6pack lol....but i can feel them!
> 
> ...


me either budd  :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> me either budd  :whistling:


figure it out for is please babe


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

np babezzz x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> np babezzz x


what is it then?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> what is it then?


I assumed it was some sort of code between you both


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Earlier on today in my thread....



JANIKvonD said:


> how much pro/carb/fat & cals is this mate


 :thumb:



JANIKvonD said:


> what is it then?


work out mine and i'll do yours :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I assumed it was some sort of code between you both


na im not as secretive as that....id just drop my keks and pump him in the street tbh.

i was asking him to count how much protein/carb/fat iv ate today because i cant be ersed doing it myself....and iv got a feeling he was takin the p!ss when he said he'd do it pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Earlier on today in my thread....
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> work out mine and i'll do yours :laugh:


tut ffs


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dfg said:


> how old r u
> 
> what is ur number
> 
> ...


25

Aye sure here ya go...

Figure out my macros for today's food


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> 25
> 
> Aye sure here ya go...
> 
> Figure out my macros for today's food


Your getting em all today arent you, you STUD


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Your getting em all today arent you, you STUD


Lol tell is bout it mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Chest and tri's-

Flat db press- (heaviest they had)

40kg (each hand) x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x failure (12ish)

Incline bb press-

70kg x 10

90kg x 6

100kg x 4 lol was fuked my now

70kg x failure (15ish)

Dips-

BW x 20

BW x failure

BW x failure

Superset with tricep overhead pushdowns-

3sets x failure

Seated machine press-

a big dropset!

107kg (full stack) x 12ish

Then drop 3 plates at a time until 35kg hitting failure + partials on all sets

Done! Superb sesh tonight considering. I had the intention of Doing 1rm on flat bb press but it was busy  was gonna be aiming for 140kg.

Also very happy with progress on fatloss! Veins are gettin ridiculous tbh and I really see the changes happening quickly, recon 2 weeks at this rate and I'll be well on my way.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Pics motherfvcker


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah pics !


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah pics !


pics for infernal! :beer:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

h34r:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Promise pics very soon


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Found it! subbed, will add lots of negs when I get back from Tesco ;-D


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Found it! subbed, will add lots of negs when I get back from Tesco ;-D


haha, welcome in mate :beer:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Pics motherfvcker


pics pics pics no **** or **** not sure


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

@George-Bean ya likable cvnt! lol. have a power rep for the 122likes pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> pics pics pics no **** or **** not sure


there a comin


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Where is everyone today! Jan you're here for me aren't u!?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> @George-Bean ya likable cvnt! lol. have a power rep for the 122likes pmsl


Haha yeah George puts in an amazing effort with the likes!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Where is everyone today! Jan you're here for me aren't u!?


as always babes, whits up?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> as always babes, whits up?


I am lonely  and jack says he is 'closing his eyes for a minute' can I have a hug?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I read quite a lot of journals, I reckon its nice to let people know people appreciate the posts.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I am lonely  and jack says he is 'closing his eyes for a minute' can I have a hug?


lonely?!  of course u can pal.....i give THE best hugs btw


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I read quite a lot of journals, I reckon its nice to let people know people appreciate the posts.


u are a good guy GB, glad to have u aboard ya sexy motha :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> lonely?!  of course u can pal.....i give THE best hugs btw


Awww thanks babes xxxx <3 xxxx


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

George-Bean










UK-M's 'Good guy'



JANIKvonD said:


> u are a good guy GB, :thumb:


:laugh:

****ty day, drinking green tea.. feeling content  life couldnt be better.. von what u dressing up as tonight bud ? Woodham, you working or guising ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> ****ty day, drinking green tea.. feeling content  life couldnt be better.. von what u dressing up as tonight bud ? Woodham, you working or guising ?


fukall mate lol, what u dressing up as like?....ill be naked most of the night so thats scary enough in itself


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

duno, maybe some sort of sex crazed freak ? if you got any ideas share em! preferably with some pics lol! hows ur eating been today anyway ? still on DNP mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> duno, maybe some sort of sex crazed freak ? if you got any ideas share em! preferably with some pics lol! hows ur eating been today anyway ? still on DNP mate?


dress like me.

eatings been average.

still on that p!sh....sweating my t!ts off


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> dress like me.
> 
> eatings been average.
> 
> still on that p!sh....sweating my t!ts off


nekked ? hmmm... hows ur tan comming on anyway son ? ive moved up to 8 mins now on the beds... pretty hardcore ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> nekked ? hmmm... hows ur tan comming on anyway son ? ive moved up to 8 mins now on the beds... pretty hardcore ?


my tan? iv not stepped on a sunbed in month's mate so not so good lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> my tan? iv not stepped on a sunbed in month's mate so not so good lol


ah fhk.. Im pretty sure you got me into going... ive kept it up and youve dropped off! The bird at the shop is trying to persuade me to go in for 15 mins at a time.. but I told her only if she joins me in the booth! Nae luck yet

:confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> ah fhk.. Im pretty sure you got me into going... ive kept it up and youve dropped off! The bird at the shop is trying to persuade me to go in for 15 mins at a time.. but *I told her only if she joins me in the booth*! Nae luck yet
> 
> :confused1:


u didnt say this.

i really could do with a couple sesh's to clear up my skin mate.....but id burst into flames from this DNP i think


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u didnt say this.
> 
> i really could do with a couple sesh's to clear up my skin mate.....but id burst into flames from this DNP i think


Time to MTFU!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u didnt say this.
> 
> i really could do with a couple sesh's to clear up my skin mate.....but id burst into flames from this DNP i think


you know me all to well... or do you ? anyway she asked me to go on a night out with her and her mates.. im really hoping shes not thinking im gonna be a BFF/gay friend... (true story) lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

lxm said:


> you know me all to well... or do you ? anyway she asked me to go on a night out with her and her mates.. im really hoping shes not thinking im gonna be a BFF/gay friend... (true story) lol


If they do think your gay then use it to your advantage mate. Girls love gay friends and often dance up close with them! They wont be offended when you grab there bums lol!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought i would pop in too,if that's ok mate,subbed.. :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Time to MTFU!


pmsl cheers mate



lxm said:


> you know me all to well... or do you ? anyway she asked me to go on a night out with her and her mates.. im really hoping shes not thinking *im gonna be a BFF/gay friend*... (true story) lol


i can see why she'd think this 



tyramhall said:


> If they do think your gay then use it to your advantage mate. Girls love gay friends and often dance up close with them! They wont be offended when you grab there bums lol!


but ur fuked when u try to dip ur wick, brilliant [email protected] material to be gained atleast



biglbs said:


> I thought i would pop in too,if that's ok mate,subbed.. :thumb:


of course it is big guy! welcome in :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

in other news

MY MRS JUST WROTE OFF MY 4WEEK OLD MOTOR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :crying:  :crying:  :crying:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> in other news
> 
> MY MRS JUST WROTE OFF MY 4WEEK OLD MOTOR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :crying:  :crying:  :crying:


I sense DNP rage on its way. Is she ok mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

O sh!t mate, everyone ok? what happened?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I sense DNP rage on its way. Is she ok mate?





Dai Jones said:


> O sh!t mate, everyone ok? what happened?


yeh she's fine & so are the kids THANK FUK. but the cars had it.

she was waiting to get out this sh!tty wee street onto a main road with a woman waiting to get into the street she was coming out......so the woman flashed her 'meaning she'll wait till she's out', my mrs took it as 'all's clear just go' lol, so she pulled out and got pinged from the RH side.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh she's fine & so are the kids THANK FUK. but the cars had it.
> 
> she was waiting to get out this sh!tty wee street onto a main road with a woman waiting to get into the street she was coming out......so the woman flashed her 'meaning she'll wait till she's out', my mrs took it as 'all's clear just go' lol, so she pulled out and got pinged from the RH side.


$hite. Atleast the family are well mate. Bet shes really shaken up. Glad everythings ok!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

any pics mate ?

(glad misses and the wee ones are alright)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> in other news
> 
> MY MRS JUST WROTE OFF MY 4WEEK OLD MOTOR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :crying:  :crying:  :crying:


A good, hard, forced dry bumming is in order. Its the only way they learn.

P.S. How did she crash a car from in the kitchen? :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh she's fine & so are the kids THANK FUK. but the cars had it.
> 
> she was waiting to get out this sh!tty wee street onto a main road with a woman waiting to get into the street she was coming out......so the woman flashed her 'meaning she'll wait till she's out', my mrs took it as 'all's clear just go' lol, so she pulled out and got pinged from the RH side.


FFs the woman who flashed is at fault then,i mean in law she is, so has she been held responsible?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What car was it?

Is it now a 

The mrs.....?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> FFs the woman who flashed is at fault then,i mean in law she is, so has she been held responsible?


no shes not mate.. because someone flashes dosent mean you go.... ultimatley you are the driver, you are responsible for your vehicle, because someone told you to go dosent stand!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

looks like you are going car shopping again once insurance comes through !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lxm said:


> no shes not mate.. because someone flashes dosent mean you go.... ultimatley you are the driver, you are responsible for your vehicle, because someone told you to go dosent stand!


I stand corrected.....


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

No work for me tonight. Thank fuk I'm shattered. Was invited out for once in my life which was nice but can't go. Knowing my luck it will be busy in work tonight. Always flipping happens when I'm not in. I need to sort out the childcare situation big time.

Sh1t. Just realised I been sat here watching barbie and the nutcracker. I'm hoping there is a scary film on box office tonight! Fuk my life is exciting lol.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Vons out nicking all the kids sweets! and showing them all his boaby... in shock horror & awe......!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lxm said:


> Vons out nicking all the kids sweets! and showing them all his boaby... in shock horror & awe......!


Jan doesnt do trick or treat. He does treat or treat. 50% of them get boaby, 50% get lollipops.

Either way they're gonna be swallowing something sweet and sticky before the end of the evening.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Vons out nicking all the kids sweets! and showing them all his boaby... in shock horror & awe......!





onthebuild said:


> Jan doesnt do trick or treat. He does treat or treat. 50% of them get boaby, 50% get lollipops.
> 
> Either way they're gonna be swallowing something sweet and sticky before the end of the evening.


keep ur peado talk out of here ya couple o [email protected]


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

well just had a 35min high intensity tab (walk) with weighted backpack to work! actually really enjoyed it, hanging out my hooper


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning mate.

You training today?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate.
> 
> You training today?


aye mate

had my a.m cardio

will be the same when i walk home lol

& training back & bi's tonight


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Now i feel a lazy cvnt!Jusst up,but hi all,,,,


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> well just had a 35min high intensity tab (walk) with weighted backpack to work! actually really enjoyed it, hanging out my hooper


Lunch a?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Now i feel a lazy cvnt!Jusst up,but hi all,,,,


ha, fuk you :tongue:



biglbs said:


> Lunch a?


all my work gear (including my big erse boots). and i stuck 15liter of water in it. its an army bag so very comfy


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I find I'm humping a large bag around all the time when I'm at work, used to just be a towel and a water bottle lol.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> well just had a 35min high intensity tab (walk) with weighted backpack to work! actually really enjoyed it, hanging out my hooper


impressed... ive been advised to do this to get fitness up... you use actual weights or was it just other bits and bobs ?]

edit: ur big fhking boots dont matter


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ha, fuk you :tongue:
> 
> all my work gear (including my big erse boots). and i stuck 15liter of water in it. its an army bag so very comfy


Good work and bollox:laugh:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Did ur littluns dress up?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> impressed... ive been advised to do this to get fitness up... you use actual weights or was it just other bits and bobs ?]
> 
> edit: ur big fhking boots dont matter


They do when the weigh about 2kg each lol. Steel toe/sole/heels


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> impressed... ive been advised to do this to get fitness up... you use actual weights or was it just other bits and bobs ?]
> 
> edit: ur big fhking boots dont matter





biglbs said:


> Good work and *bollox*:laugh:


funny enough mate i was full of bollox pmsl, just counted the water there and it was only 11kg! (4x2lt bottles 2xfull shakers 1x1lt bottle)

+ everything else so 15kg total aint far off tbf lol.

not quite the 10mile 30kg i used to do


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Did ur littluns dress up?


not last night mate, felt bad about it but was out late taking sh!t out the car while it was gettin towed. time all that was done it was too late for it


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Aww well dress them up today, they don't notice anyway really I had to force jack into it lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Aww well dress them up today, they don't notice anyway really I had to force jack into it lol


yeh jacks was a cracker!

its no like they missed halloween!

they had a halloween day at school on friday where they dressed up, then at night they had a halloween party in the comunity center, then on sat i decorated the house and we had a halloween party for the family, then at night we stayed up watchin scary films, then on sunday i spent most of the day with them carving pumkins! so they can away and fuk now PMSL


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hahahaa yh that's more than enough!! Jacks school is catholic so they didn't do anything for Halloween!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> funny enough mate i was full of bollox pmsl, just counted the water there and it was only 11kg! (4x2lt bottles 2xfull shakers 1x1lt bottle)
> 
> + everything else so 15kg total aint far off tbf lol.
> 
> not quite the 10mile 30kg i used to do


pmsl,brilliant stuff


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im totally starving today and cant keep it at bay lol, just pressed 50g carbs & 60g protein into me and its made no difference 

ahwell rollon my next *solid* meal.........at 8pm :crying:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> im totally starving today and cant keep it at bay lol, just pressed 50g carbs & 60g protein into me and its made no difference
> 
> ahwell rollon my next *solid* meal.........at 8pm :crying:


when im cutting mate i tend to eat more solid meals as it makes me feel fuller for instance instead of having an evening shake i have 3 poached ages and some salmon now feels loads better - physiologically!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> when im cutting mate i tend to eat more solid meals as it makes me feel fuller for instance instead of having an evening shake i have 3 poached ages and some salmon now feels loads better - physiologically!


x2


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> when im cutting mate i tend to eat more solid meals as it makes me feel fuller for instance instead of having an evening shake i have 3 poached ages and some salmon now feels loads better - physiologically!


i know mate....just under prepaired today. my unflavourd whey gives me the fukin boak so i tend to avoid shakes usually :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I try to go for the food, got to be honest, food for me is one of lifes great pleasures.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I try to go for the food, got to be honest, food for me is one of lifes great pleasures.


U ever thought about making a living out it bud?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Nah, I just mess about with it.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Had to goto the p!sh gym along the road as no motor  but to my surprise they got new gear  still no freeweights tho 

Anyhoo

BACK-

Wide grip hammer pullups-

Bw 5x5

Superset with

Straight arm lat pushdowns-

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x failure

Low pulley row (Vgrip)-

Stack x 8

Stack x 8

Dropset...

Stack x failure

80kg x failure

60kg x failure

40kg x failure

Lat pulldown

3sets of 12

Superset with

Rope cable curls-

3sets of 12

Done. Quick & intense as it was like an oven in there and im a DNP junkie.

Time for some fanjitas


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I love pull ups (and dips).


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Night everyone have a good night if u don't hear from me again it's cos I'm rich and bought myself a few ripped butlers


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> U ever thought about making a living out it bud?


I do/

He could/

Nice workout that!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I do/
> 
> He could/
> 
> Nice workout that!


Ur a chef?! Yeeehaaa!!.....your my new cook adviser 

Cheers dude


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I love pull ups (and dips).


Me too mate....although I'm far better at dips lol, pullups I'm ok at once my weight drops to sub 95kg


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Night everyone have a good night if u don't hear from me again it's cos I'm rich and bought myself a few ripped butlers


Obv u don't mean me as once your rich you'll fly up here and swoop me off to the caribbean for some pumpin?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Ur a chef?! Yeeehaaa!!.....your my new cook adviser
> 
> Cheers dude


We run a small cafe,but cover a wide range of food,my wife is there more than me.I have Rental properties and a motorhome company i am building up.....

If i can help mate,just ask,but Bean is a very good cook,i think cook is the term for me too,i don't like Chef.It brings some cvnts to mind off the box:lol:I am more of the Hairy biker sort.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning bro. Nice workout you had yesterday!

Hows the dnp treating you this fine morning??


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning, I just like messing with food, nothing fancy.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

morning fat cvnt!

stop talking about food please!

i made sushi yesterday was awesome!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> We run a small cafe,but cover a wide range of food,my wife is there more than me.I have Rental properties and a motorhome company i am building up.....
> 
> If i can help mate,just ask,but Bean is a very good cook,i think cook is the term for me too,i don't like Chef.It brings some cvnts to mind off the box:lol:I am more of the Hairy biker sort.


that sounds fantastic mate! open 1 up here and ill run it for ya 



tyramhall said:


> Morning bro. Nice workout you had yesterday!
> 
> Hows the dnp treating you this fine morning??


hello chum  cheers for reminding me to take my DNP lol....boss is off so im busy as fuk doing his jobs too!

had another 30min weighted power walk to work today! hanging out my hooper, its actually worked out perfect as i could never be ersed with fasted cardio before lol. also pinned 1ml 1RIP & 1ml TT400 into quad last night so leg was a bit wobbly today lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Morning, I just like messing with food, nothing fancy.


morning mate. looks fancier than my baked spuds & tuna lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> morning fat cvnt!
> 
> stop talking about food please!
> 
> i made sushi yesterday was awesome!


morning shegger. not so fat now tbh lol....looking p!sh and flat AND watery 

pics of sushi..


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning shegger. not so fat now tbh lol....looking p!sh and flat AND watery
> 
> pics of sushi..


how is strength holding up ?

are you still having a cheat day ? youll look loads better once you get past this point mate its a mental challenge when you look smaller but arent ripped yet!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> how is strength holding up ?
> 
> are you still having a cheat day ? youll look loads better once you get past this point mate its a mental challenge when you look smaller but arent ripped yet!


strength is still up there mate....not lost any but i get tired allot quicker and find by the time im at my second exercise, im hanging out my hooper.

cant wait to stop this DNP tbh lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> strength is still up there mate....not lost any but i get tired allot quicker and find by the time im at my second exercise, im hanging out my hooper.
> 
> cant wait to stop this DNP tbh lol


make sure you are getting all the minerals etc back in your body the dnp is sucking out mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> strength is still up there mate....not lost any but i get tired allot quicker and find by the time im at my second exercise, im hanging out my hooper.
> 
> cant wait to stop this DNP tbh lol


how long you been on the dnp now?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> how long you been on the dnp now?


3days the 1st week (at 200mg)

3days the 2nd week (i was on holiday so ate wtf i wanted lol) (at 200mg)

iv now been on 400mg for 12days straight and am gonna continue at this until next thurs (might up the dose to 600mg for last 4-5days)

so basically iv been had 2 full weeks and got another 1 to go. ill prob start again after a week off if im not where i want to be


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> 3days the 1st week (at 200mg)
> 
> 3days the 2nd week (i was on holiday so ate wtf i wanted lol) (at 200mg)
> 
> ...


hardcore!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> hardcore!


tbh mate i think my bodys adapting to it? not as hot as usual, 600mg is gonna [email protected] me lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> tbh mate i think my bodys adapting to it? not as hot as usual, 600mg is gonna [email protected] me lol


Lol. You'll be sweating your t!ts off!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Lol. You'll be sweating your t!ts off!


that and the heavy breathing are the worse, even talking tires me out lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

diets going well today lads....

7.30am 2 weetabix & 90g whey in water (PWO)

10.00am - 2 leftover chicken fanjitas (200g'ish chicken)

1pm- 5 chicken selects meal with coke & 20 chicken nuggets PMSL:lol:

so thats me till my p.m 30min cardio & shoulder sesh.

7pm- 90g whey (PWO)

9pm steak & veg.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

scratch the 20 chicken nuggets, the fukin apprentice forgot them!!!!! was close to murder :cursing:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> scratch the 20 chicken nuggets, the fukin apprentice forgot them!!!!! was close to murder :cursing:


He's only thinking of your belly mate, you should be thanking him :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> He's only thinking of your belly mate, you should be thanking him :beer:


aye its prob for the better lol, worked out at about 1200cals cos i only had a wee bit of coke. so prob about 2500 total atm, + 300 for my PWO shake, then another 500'ish for steak & veg so not the worse tbf


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> diets going well today lads....
> 
> 7.30am 2 weetabix & 90g whey in water (PWO)
> 
> ...


 :drool:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> aye its prob for the better lol, worked out at about 1200cals cos i only had a wee bit of coke. so prob about 2500 total atm, + 300 for my PWO shake, then another 500'ish for steak & veg so not the worse tbf


and top that off with 400mg DNP 1hr cardio and a gym sesh...NOT TO BAD AT ALL


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Quick sesh tonight

Shoulders-

DB seated press

5sets of 8-10

Bent over rear db flys-

3 dropsets to failure

Then I done a 3point shoulder raise that hits all 3 heads-

2sets of 10

Done. Hit the sauna.

*To explain the last exercise a bit more...you do a side raise then at the top bring your hands in together to meet in the middle, then raise them above ur head (arms straight Obv) then do a negative shoulder press. Return & repeat


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

tickle tickle


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Chicken nuggets, you gotta be sh1ttin me, those things are nasty lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Chicken nuggets, you gotta be sh1ttin me, those things are nasty lol.


just as well the cvnt forgot them then lol. nasty food can be of benefit at times mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> tickle tickle


stop tickling my ribs and go straight to my anus ffs


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

rite folkers!

6.50am- fasted cardio AGAIN today, 40min powerwalk (took a de-tour) to work, then had a coffe and 100mcg T3

just about to have 2 med jacket spuds & 2 tins tuna now.

finish at 12 then ill have a light strole home and take the kids out on a hike! then gonna fix up my bicycle.

got a science expo to goto tomorrow with the kids so looking forward to that! i'm also gonna hit my abs hard over the w.e as i NEVER train them!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

good effort mate!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Does the T3 stuff make you grow? (I dont know anything about these things, figure I'd ask).


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Does the T3 stuff make you grow? (I dont know anything about these things, figure I'd ask).


its a thyroid stimulant mate for folk with underactive ones...so its usually used as part of a fat loss stack. it also speeds up 'protein turnover' so paired with gear & a high protein diet you can slap some muscle on quicker.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> its a thyroid stimulant mate for folk with underactive ones...so its usually used as part of a fat loss stack. it also speeds up 'protein turnover' so paired with gear & a high protein diet you can slap some muscle on quicker.


it will also eat into muscle unless you are assisted so i would avoid it if natty !


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Think Ill stay as I am ;-D everythings going splendid for me ;-D


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Afternoon mate. So you noticing any good weightloss with dnp??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Afternoon mate. So you noticing any good weightloss with dnp??


Aye just a touch bud  lol I'll update with pics later x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Now that's an omelette


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, I'd eat that. How did you flip it?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Yeah, I'd eat that. How did you flip it?


I'll ask the mrs and get back to you lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I'll ask the mrs and get back to you lol


Tell her it looks spot on!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Tell her it looks spot on!


The

- 12" chicken & mushroom pizza

- portion of chips

-Kung pow chicken with fried rice

-chefs special spicey chicken with fried rice

-king praw spring rolls with sweet chilli sauce

Looks better tho


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> The
> 
> - 12" chicken & mushroom pizza
> 
> ...


I wish i had that mate. Been decorating all afternoon and would kill for a cheat meal!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I wish i had that mate. Been decorating all afternoon and would kill for a cheat meal!


I have a dirty day once a week to keep my energy up for the weeks workouts...by Friday I'm totally fukin drained.

Also down another 1.5kg yesterday putting me at 97kg, although I look sh!t and flat lol.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> The
> 
> - 12" chicken & mushroom pizza
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> I have a dirty day once a week to keep my energy up for the weeks workouts...by Friday I'm totally fukin drained.
> 
> Also down another 1.5kg yesterday putting me at 97kg, although I look sh!t and flat lol.


how tall are you JVD>


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> how tall are you JVD>


Awrite tommy! 6'2 mate (189cm to be exact lol)

Crispy shredded beef is Class

Edit: typed 7 instead of 9


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Awrite tommy! 6'2 mate (187cm to be exact lol)
> 
> Crispy shredded beef is Class


I'm 6'1 and 94kg ... Prob 12ish %


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol I tried to change edit my 1st post to 189cm & fukin phone no lettin is lol.

I'm 97kg now and prob between 12-14% so your prob bout the same size as me mate @Tommy10


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol I tried to change edit my 1st post to 189cm & fukin phone no lettin is lol.
> 
> I'm 97kg now and prob between 12-14% so your prob bout the same size as me mate @Tommy10


I'm 184 loll


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> I'm 184 loll


Shoart erse


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Shoart erse


  desperate Dan


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cvnts


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Cvnts


Lol u not like 6'5?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol u not like 6'5?


I am indeed,making me one massive ****


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I am indeed,making me one massive ****
> View attachment 99731


Holy cow ! Wouldn't like to be below you


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Eventful day so far lol...

Got a hair cut and trimmed the beard, then in the shower I decided to shave my chest...then my belly PMSL it DOES NOT look nice lol, wife doesna like it ether. It's not itchy as fuk!

Anyway kids playing up in town & the science centre! Wee sh!ts lol. Now sitting with a corona waiting on my fish n chips


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Eventful day so far lol...
> 
> Got a hair cut and trimmed the beard, then in the shower I decided to shave my chest...then my belly PMSL it DOES NOT look nice lol, wife doesna like it ether. It's not itchy as fuk!
> 
> Anyway kids playing up in town & the science centre! Wee sh!ts lol. Now sitting with a corona waiting on my fish n chips


Lol I did that 2 week ago , started with the chest and couldn't stop !! Loll


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Alright ya big fvcker. How longs left on the DNP?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Alright ya big fvcker. How longs left on the DNP?


Got about a full tub still....so as long as it takes to finish it lol. Very bloated ATM so might come off for a week and pump myself full of vitC & keto and see what the damage is


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mate what was the update on the cnut who was slagging you nd the training ? just fob the cnut off ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> mate what was the update on the cnut who was slagging you nd the training ? just fob the cnut off ?


What cvnt lol?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> mate what was the update on the cnut who was slagging you nd the training ? just fob the cnut off ?


I take it this wasn't meant for me and u meant to post it in someone elses journal mate lol?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> some thread you were giving advice and someone slagging your AVI for the length/gear you had been using/trainin for..
> 
> anyway...
> 
> Tidy! clicky click...


Can't click the link mate? Who was doing the slagging?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

you were in the thread.. cant remember which one, will have a search.

click the link when you can.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> you were in the thread.. cant remember which one, will have a search.
> 
> click the link when you can.


Why is it a link to a birds profile?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

fhuk this em aff!!:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> fhuk this em aff!!:laugh:


Aye, think that's a good idea son


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> Holy cow ! Wouldn't like to blow you


Edited,but why?You would love it... :cool2:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Edited,but why?You would love it... :cool2:


Either way mate ur nobs getting wet. U think u can just swoop in here and take all the talent PMSL?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone mention blowjobs ???


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Anyone mention blowjobs ???




Watch this whilst i rrrruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnn!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Anyone mention blowjobs ???


PMSL 6th sense kicking In again


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL 6th sense kicking In again


What can i said im good  And i have no gag reflex


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> What can i said im good  And i have no gag reflex


Once my ol fella was unrolled,you would need anisol mate,would skewer you like a beeatch! :blowme:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Once my ol fella was unrolled,you would need anisol mate,would skewer you like a beeatch! :blowme:


Nah im more afraid you would freak out as your entire cawk went gone down my throats you would scsream and say aaaahhhhh where is it!??? Has he eaten the whole thing???


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Nah im more afraid you would freak out as your entire cawk went gone down my throats you would scsream and say aaaahhhhh where is it!??? Has he eaten the whole thing???


Well that is enough talley waker talk,did anyone lift a weight today?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Either way mate ur nobs getting wet. U think u can just swoop in here and take all the talent PMSL?


It's just how I roll


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning lads, filled up on too much sh!t yesterday and feel p!sh today lol. gonna hit this week hard with the cardio/training


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning lads, filled up on too much sh!t yesterday and feel p!sh today lol. gonna hit this week hard with the cardio/training


keep it up fat boy!

i would prob switch to hit if i were you for cardio?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> keep it up fat boy!
> 
> i would prob switch to hit if i were you for cardio?


on dnp i class walking up a set of stairs hit lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

does it make your heart beat faster/? (the dnp)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I never noticed it increasing heart rate. Same cant be said for clen though, it went up a fair bit just resting, when exercising it was quite high!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

These things scare me, funny really, when I was younger I tried just about everything (non bodybuilding) lol.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> on dnp i class walking up a set of stairs hit lol


Like jerking off without Cleenex ... Gets all sticky and not easy to move without spilling ...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Like jerking off without Cleenex ... Gets all sticky and not easy to move without spilling ...


Man size come!!! :whistling:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

whos journal am i in now .. :confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> whos journal am i in now .. :confused1:


Welcome in mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Morning! Been sleeping much better ATM......prib because I forgot fri & yesterday's jabs lol, so double dose tonight along with chest n tris.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning! Been sleeping much better ATM......prib because I forgot fri & yesterday's jabs lol, so double dose tonight along with chest n tris.


Morning mate ! Just sitting here abot to eat my protein porridge ! Hows about you whats your first meal today?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Morning mate ! Just sitting here abot to eat my protein porridge ! Hows about you whats your first meal today?


oatabix and a shake mate


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning mate.

Have you decided if you are going to go down the intermittent fasting route?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate.
> 
> Have you decided if you are going to go down the intermittent fasting route?


not sure mate.....my oatabix went down all too well after cardio this morning lol. what ya recon?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

in other news i repaired my bike (bicycle) last night but cant for the life of me get the chain tensioner on rite lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oi,Oi geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeza,have a gooden


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> in other news i repaired my bike (bicycle) last night but cant for the life of me get the chain tensioner on rite lol


It is supposed to cause 'tension'!!!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Oi,Oi geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeza,have a gooden


awrite big yin.



biglbs said:


> It is supposed to cause 'tension'!!!!!!


i realise this lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

As a weightloss tool it worked well for me doing it mon-wed. Its actually far easier than what you think! Incorporated with DNP it could be amazing!

@Katy has had great results doing it!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> As a weightloss tool it worked well for me doing it mon-wed. Its actually far easier than what you think! Incorporated with DNP it could be amazing!
> 
> @Katy has had great results doing it!


I hear my name being called  ...we talking about IF?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> I hear my name being called  ...we talking about IF?


i was thinking bout not eating between 9pm-1pm (16hrs).....i realised today i like my grub just a little too much so an gonna swerve it lol. tbh retaining muscle is my no1 priority so im gonna base my diet round this goal rather than a slight speed up in fatloss


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Jan, it takes a couple of days to get used to, also i drink coffee with sweetener during my fast.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i was thinking bout not eating between 9pm-1pm (16hrs).....i realised today i like my grub just a little too much so an gonna swerve it lol. tbh retaining muscle is my no1 priority so im gonna base my diet round this goal rather than a slight speed up in fatloss


Your worried about losing muscle when running test, tren and mast? Is that even possible :whistling:

I think My eating is completely the opposite, I eat for 16 hours and fast for 8 haha!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i was thinking bout not eating between 9pm-1pm (16hrs).....i realised today i like my grub just a little too much so an gonna swerve it lol. tbh retaining muscle is my no1 priority so im gonna base my diet round this goal rather than a slight speed up in fatloss


It does get easier each time round but I didn't do that sort of IF anyway. Mine is 600kcals for 2 days a week.

For me, the motivation is longevity as opposed to fat loss. I suppose the main risk for muscle loss isn't the reduced calories but more the reduction in IGF-1 but if you're not natty then that might not be an issue?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i was thinking bout not eating between 9pm-1pm (16hrs).....i realised today i like my grub just a little too much so an gonna swerve it lol. tbh retaining muscle is my no1 priority so im gonna base my diet round this goal rather than a slight speed up in fatloss


I do this from saturday evening before bed until sunday night when i have a small meal before bed and eat like a horse when the week starts on mondays.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Your worried about losing muscle when running test, tren and mast? Is that even possible :whistling:
> 
> I think My eating is completely the opposite, I eat for 16 hours and fast for 8 haha!





Katy said:


> It does get easier each time round but I didn't do that sort of IF anyway. Mine is 600kcals for 2 days a week.
> 
> For me, the motivation is longevity as opposed to fat loss. I suppose the main risk for muscle loss isn't the reduced calories but more the reduction in IGF-1 but if you're not natty then that might not be an issue?


yup, like i said im a greedy juiced up fuker so gonna stick with what i know lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I do this from saturday evening before bed until sunday night when i have a small meal before bed and eat like a horse when the week starts on mondays.


thought u ate sh!t all w.e lol?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> thought u ate sh!t all w.e lol?


I alternate i was told to carb up in the weekends and eat more junk in the weekends , but sometimes i feel like fasting then on monday i may up my cals and feed.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Chest & biceps-

Flat bb press-

40kg x 12

100kg x 4

120kg x 3

130kg x 3

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

100kg x 7

70kg x 12

Drop to 40kg with no rest x failure.

Dips-

3sets x 12-20 bw reps.

Superset with...

Db curls-

20kg (each hand) x 12

25kg x 8

20kg x failure

Machine chest press-

(dropset)

107kg (stack) x 11

88kg x failure

69kg x failure

52kg x failure

39kg x failure

23kg x failure

Machine hammer curls-

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

Dropset

59kg x failure

45kg x failure

36kg x failure

25kg x failure

Done. Very happy with tonights sesh tbh, strength is holding up well & had plenty energy.

Way to have

Steak,veggies & 2ml 1RIP for tea


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Edit* only did 2 reps @ 130 lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

You could try four days on the tuna and water diet?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> You could try four days on the tuna and water diet?


What ya trying to say like? PMSL


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Forgot to say! 96kg yesterday


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You do a lot of sets for chest!Have you ever tried less?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You do a lot of sets for chest!Have you ever tried less?


Yeh mate if u read the usual Chest day there is MUCH less volume, just felt like I was due a slight ott sesh last night. I do this once in a blue moon on various muscle groups.

Also don't usually do near as much for biceps


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Yeh mate if u read the usual Chest day there is MUCH less volume, just felt like I was due a slight ott sesh last night. I do this once in a blue moon on various muscle groups.
> 
> Also don't usually do near as much for biceps


Well i did'nt read did i ,i only subbed 10 mins ago:lol:

Have to say i like to do that too,occasionaly shock with reps or heavy,works great


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Well i did'nt read did i ,i only subbed 10 mins ago:lol:
> 
> Have to say i like to do that too,occasionaly shock with reps or heavy,works great


get involved then ya big fukr lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

A.M cardio today. 30min HIIT on my bicycle i fixed last night 

and had 2 slice burgen & a 90g whey in water


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Reps for the 130 mate, you strong fvcker, especially since your battering the DNP at the minute. :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Reps for the 130 mate, you strong fvcker, especially since your battering the DNP at the minute. :thumb:


i was surprised it went up once mate nevermind again lol. 140 is my best 1rm


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i was surprised it went up once mate nevermind again lol. 140 is my best 1rm


Welcome to the world of tren buddy.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Welcome to the world of tren buddy.


wasnt on tren when i done 140 pmsl


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Next time you do chest start with 145. I bet you can 1 rep max it. If you cant, take more tren, and repeat :lol:

We gonna get some pics soon you old cvnt, my balls are starting to return to normal size they're that full. Had no decent material to whack off to in ages :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Next time you do chest start with 145. I bet you can 1 rep max it. If you cant, take more tren, and repeat :lol:
> 
> We gonna get some pics soon you old cvnt, my balls are starting to return to normal size they're that full. Had no decent material to whack off to in ages :whistling:


PMSL class. pics will come soon mate just been too busy at nights! & tbh theres not a great deal of difference visually imo. scales are still going down at least


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Jan, it takes a couple of days to get used to, also i drink coffee with sweetener during my fast.


lol just noticed this mate, i honestly dont think id manage it without ECA or something similar.....first thing i think about when i wake up atm is FOOD


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL class. pics will come soon mate *just been too busy at nights*! & tbh theres not a great deal of difference visually imo. scales are still going down at least


Take them in the morning then.. :whistling:

Hahaha! Just kidding, I bet there is a difference, you just dont see it as much as you see yourself every day.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Take them in the morning then.. :whistling:
> 
> Hahaha! Just kidding, I bet there is a difference, you just dont see it as much as you see yourself every day.


u try getting up, getting the kids ready (showered/fed/dressed) sorting ur food for the day & walking or cycling to work for a 7.30 start lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Take them in the morning then.. :whistling:
> 
> Hahaha! Just kidding, I bet there is a difference, you just dont see it as much as you see yourself every day.


u try getting up, getting the kids ready (showered/fed/dressed) sorting ur food for the day & walking or cycling to work for a 7.30 start lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u try getting up, getting the kids ready (showered/fed/dressed) sorting ur food for the day & walking or cycling to work for a 7.30 start lol


You had me at 'you try getting up for 7.30'


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> You had me at 'you try getting up for 7.30'


try 5.45 mate lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> try 5.45 mate lol


Thats horrendous!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Thats horrendous!


fuk its about the same at the w.e, kids are used to being up early and tbh i feel iv wasted half the day if im up any later then 8 lol


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> try 5.45 mate lol


Stunned people get up this early. I'm out of bed 1 hour before the start of work.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Stunned people get up this early. I'm out of bed 1 hour before the start of work.


i start at 7.30. on a saturday (before the wife wrote my motor off last week) id get up 10 min before i start...throw on my work gear brush my teeth make it there on the dot


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Lesson one.

DNP stands for what? Does it make you weak whilst on it?

Tren is for dieting?

I don't know a lot ;-(


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Lesson one.
> 
> DNP stands for what? Does it make you weak whilst on it?
> 
> ...


Do Not Puke


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Phew I best get some of that then for when I change the cat litter ;-D


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Lesson one.
> 
> DNP stands for what? Does it make you weak whilst on it?
> 
> ...


stands for Dinitrophenol (DNP) is the generic name.

tren is a VERY potent steroid and can be used very well for gaining lean muscle tissue or retaining it while cutting fat.....it should not be run without a test (testosterone) base imo


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

not happy with myself today AT ALL. under prepped again today so only out of 4 meals 3 of them had whey as the protein source 

7.30am - 2 slice burgen 90g whey in water

10.00am- 1 large baked spud & 2 tins tuna

12.30pm- few spoon full's of PB & 90g whey in water

4.30pm- 2 slice burgen 30g whey in water

6pm- chicken & veg

9pm- few eggs


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I am on steaks, bugger the expense for the moment.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I am on steaks, bugger the expense for the moment.


Damn you and your juicy steaks!! Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ummmm....I just at a 14" donner calzone with no veg & a portion of chips.......then 2 packs of chocolate fingers and a pack of salt & vinegar.

And I'm still starving

Oops


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Can u bring me in a bag of sweets (chocolate) lol totally starving


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Can u bring me in a bag of sweets (chocolate) lol totally starving


PMSL I meant to send this in a text to the mrs haha


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Can u bring me in a bag of sweets (chocolate) lol totally starving


 :lol: Thought you were cutting :drool:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> :lol: Thought you were cutting :drool:


I ^am mate  but a dirty meal here and there never hurts lol.

Long story short, there was fek all defrosted in the house and the mrs went to the hosp so I was stranded with no food and the kids so couldn't get to the shop. So phoned a takeaway and ^am making the most of the dirty binge before I starve on chicken breast & Evo for the next 3 days PMSL.

How u anyway mate? In that other thread, just fukin ignore the rest bud. If ur passionate enough about doing something then go for it bud.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Im not gonna come here if your gonna use words like "kebab" lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I ^am mate  but a dirty meal here and there never hurts lol.
> 
> Long story short, there was fek all defrosted in the house and the mrs went to the hosp so I was stranded with no food and the kids so couldn't get to the shop. So phoned a takeaway and ^am making the most of the dirty binge before I starve on chicken breast & Evo for the next 3 days PMSL.
> 
> How u anyway mate? In that other thread, just fukin ignore the rest bud. If ur passionate enough about doing something then go for it bud.


Thanks mate good to know i have your support your a good man you 2 George-Bean


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Im not gonna come here if your gonna use words like "kebab" lol


But it was a calzone....not a kebab haha 

And to top it off folks the ice-cream van came round and a had 1 double chock chip cone with flake, pack of peanut m&ms & half a bag of giant buttons PMSL! A good 3-4000cal binge overall.

....now wheres that DNP lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> But it was a calzone....not a kebab haha
> 
> And to top it off folks the ice-cream van came round and a had 1 double chock chip cone with flake, pack of peanut m&ms & half a bag of giant buttons PMSL! A good 3-4000cal binge overall.
> 
> ....now wheres that DNP lol


Sweats are going to be mental tonight after all them carbs!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> I ^am mate  but a dirty meal here and there never hurts lol.
> 
> Long story short, there was fek all defrosted in the house and the mrs went to the hosp so I was stranded with no food and the kids so couldn't get to the shop. So phoned a takeaway and ^am making the most of the dirty binge before I starve on chicken breast & Evo for the next 3 days PMSL.
> 
> How u anyway mate? In that other thread, just fukin ignore the rest bud. If ur passionate enough about doing something then go for it bud.


I feel your pain alonglong with the KFC!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Sweats are going to be mental tonight after all them carbs!


Especially since I'm considering 600mg :-l U recon I should swerve the DNP tonight?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I feel your pain alonglong with the KFC!


I'm currently sat on my bog & my ersehole has seen better days haha


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL no let it burn :devil2:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

reza85 said:


> LOL no let it burn :devil2:


my ersehole or me on DNP ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> my ersehole or me on DNP ?


I get the ring of fire when i eat spicy food burns like nothing els!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Especially since I'm considering 600mg :-l U recon I should swerve the DNP tonight?


No mate! I reckon you should take it, its meant to work better with more carbs, just more sides come with it.

So if you can handle the sides, might as well get the benefits!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

how long you been on dnp mate and how much weight have u lost


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> No mate! I reckon you should take it, its meant to work better with more carbs, just more sides come with it.
> 
> So if you can handle the sides, might as well get the benefits!


Fancy some carbed out my t!ts progress pics?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I get the ring of fire when i eat spicy food burns like nothing els!


Lol it's not nice


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

reza85 said:


> how long you been on dnp mate and how much weight have u lost


4weeks 11kg.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

reza85 said:


> how long you been on dnp mate and how much weight have u lost


Cvnts put 2 stone on today


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

ye go on then lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Cvnts put 2 stone on today


LOL


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> 4weeks 11kg.


Good work mate,cannot rep ye again!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Get em up buddy! Also why arent I getting a notification from your 'post quotes'?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

wow going mate wats daily macros are like ? :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Not the best time to put pics up after a massive carb binge lol so bear in mind my top 4 abs were showingish before hand lol

4weeks in...11kg down. 4more weeks and I recon it'll not be far off bulking time again lol, fukin hate cutting


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

And here's end of bulk vs 4weeks later for comparison.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

looking good buddy. so u gone stay on dnp for totall 8 weeks


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

reza85 said:


> wow going mate wats daily macros are like ? :thumb:


Not a fukin clue lol. High protein low everything else (usually lol) & don't have fat and carbs in the same meal


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking good big man... theres no changing that fvcking face though :lol:

Another few weeks and youll be like a racehorse.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

reza85 said:


> looking good buddy. so u gone stay on dnp for totall 8 weeks


Yeh prob mate, maybe longer....see how things go. Also considering upping my 1rip to 6ml a week and dropping my tt400


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Looking good big man... theres no changing that fvcking face though :lol:
> 
> Another few weeks and youll be like a racehorse.


My face was carved by angels ya cvnt lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good work mate,cannot rep ye again!


Cheers bro


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

You been hitting the shoulders mate ;-D


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> You been hitting the shoulders mate ;-D


No more than usual bud...just losing the fat hiding them lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> And here's end of bulk vs 4weeks later for comparison.


Well done mate. Just missing the handcuffs!

Good Morning by the way!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

chest is deeper delts are more defined arms have much more details, and waist is really coming along


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Well done mate. Just missing the handcuffs!
> 
> Good Morning by the way!


lol its a daft pose i know but my first pose's were like this so im just keeping them the same for comparison sake, cheers 



infernal0988 said:


> chest is deeper delts are more defined arms have much more details, and waist is really coming along


cheers mate, had slight more definition but a days eating topped off with a giant binge never done me much justice lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Actually your pulling off a well known most muscular pose so nothing wrong with that pose mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Actually your pulling off a well known most muscular pose so nothing wrong with that pose mate


ahhh cool, i wouldnt know fuk all about that lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahhh cool, i wouldnt know fuk all about that lol


Boll0cks. You dont pull that pose by accident without doing research lol!

Seriously though mate, well done on transformation. Repped!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> And here's end of bulk vs 4weeks later for comparison.





tyramhall said:


> Boll0cks. You dont pull that pose by accident without doing research lol!
> 
> Seriously though mate, well done on *transformation*. Repped!


jesus mate thats a strong word lol, wait till another 4 weeks


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Is that how long your planning on running the DNP for? Another 4 weeks?

Also, are you running the 1rip for a lot longer than the dnp? Or finishing both?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Is that how long your planning on running the DNP for? Another 4 weeks?
> 
> Also, are you running the 1rip for a lot longer than the dnp? Or finishing both?


no sure yet mate? just running 1rip & tt400 till it runs out (about 6ish weeks) if im where i want to be then ill cruise on 800mg tri-test then start a bulk rip (test/tren/mast or deca) after new year for 12 weeks then cut for summer


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

RITE todays plans.

6.50am 600mg DNP then a 30min fast paced walk for cardio

7.45am- 2 slice burgen 40g whey in water

11.30am 200g chicken breast 75g chopped tomatoes 50g brown rice

2pm 200g chicken breast 75g chopped tomatoes 50g brown rice

4.30pm- 200g chicken breast 75g chopped tomatoes 50g brown rice

7pm (PWO) 90g whey in water

8.30pm steak & 2 fried eggs

also gonna throw down a couple extra gram of vit C

no idea macros or protein.....but its enough lol

BACK/BICEPS & another 30min cardio


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> RITE todays plans.
> 
> 6.50am 600mg DNP then a 30min fast paced walk for cardio
> 
> ...


2898cals, 279g protien, 230g carbs, 75g fat


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

600g chicken = 132g pro

130g whey = 115g pro

350g fillet steak = 75g pro

2 large eggs = 14gpro

burgen/rice= 20gish pro

= 356g pro 

150g brown rice = 110g carbs

2slice burgen = 30g carbs

=140g

fat from 2 eggs and burgen and steak= 50g at most?

pro-356

carb-140

fat-50

cals...1424+560+450 = *2434 cals total*


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> 2898cals, 279g protien, 230g carbs, 75g fat





JANIKvonD said:


> 600g chicken = 132g pro
> 
> 130g whey = 115g pro
> 
> ...


what calculator do u use mate?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Protein is in pasta/rice/burgan too,your getting more mate,also chicken varies,if jabbed up with water or not,mine good @ 32%,from booker,no added water

How Much Protein in ChickenChicken, it does your body good especially when building muscles. The average serving of chicken breast has between 21g and 40g of protein. That difference can be attributed to free range, organic, corn fed, battery or broiler chickens. Therefore, we suggest going with a lower number like 21g pf protein per serving of chicken breast and to check the label on the packaging; it could be much higher.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Protein is in pasta/rice/burgan too,your getting more mate,also chicken varies,if jabbed up with water or not,mine good @ 32%,from booker,no added water
> 
> How Much Protein in ChickenChicken, it does your body good especially when building muscles. The average serving of chicken breast has between 21g and 40g of protein. That difference can be attributed to free range, organic, corn fed, battery or broiler chickens. Therefore, we suggest going with a lower number like 21g pf protein per serving of chicken breast and to check the label on the packaging; it could be much higher.


yeh dude i counted my rice/burgen protein in there at the bottom  & i counted my chicken protein from the bottom of the scale to be safe...i buy it in 5kg from the local butcher (high quality), so im prob closer to low 400g'ish protein today? rite where i want to be, cals are spot on too so a good days eating for a change lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh dude i counted my rice/burgen protein in there at the bottom  & i counted my chicken protein from the bottom of the scale to be safe...i buy it in 5kg from the local butcher (high quality), so im prob closer to low 400g'ish protein today? rite where i want to be, cals are spot on too so a good days eating for a change lol


I will quietly :wacko: ......... :thumb :go now...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> My face was carved by angels ya cvnt lol


I ....the hells Angels :lol:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Diet looks spot on. whats your stats ?

I cutting on 1500/1800 at the mo but struggling :drool:

Must sau weight is falling off Stats 90kg 5.8 14% b fat


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> And here's end of bulk vs 4weeks later for comparison.


youve got to stop gettting lifted m8 ...staying too long in cuffs makes you pose like that !!!! mg:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Actually your pulling off a well known most muscular pose so nothing wrong with that pose mate


keep your fluffy knickers on m8 ...its banter.....a bit of fun ......


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol its a daft pose i know but my first pose's were like this so im just keeping them the same for comparison sake, cheers
> 
> exactly .....some put up photos at different angles and different distances etc etc etc ....To prove / show any change at all, they must be near on identical :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahhh cool, i wouldnt know fuk all about that lol


bwahahaahahah :lol: :lol: brilliant ...split ma sides wi that yin


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> RITE todays plans.
> 
> 6.50am 600mg DNP then a 30min fast paced walk for cardio
> 
> ...


If ye get diarrhea Jan ..thats what will be the cause


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Right ..thats me done in here the now ,,..have a good evening JAnik and visitors


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Right ..thats me done in here the now ,,..have a good evening JAnik and visitors


Fuk sorry iv been AWOL for the banter mate lol just in from the gym  catch up tomoro buddy x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Diet looks spot on. whats your stats ?
> 
> I cutting on 1500/1800 at the mo but struggling :drool:
> 
> Must sau weight is falling off Stats 90kg 5.8 14% b fat


6'2 96kg (dropped from 107kg) no idea of bf mate...prob 14% also.

Glad it's going well for ya


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Back & biceps-

Very Wide grip over hand pullups-

Bw x 5

Bw x 5

Bw x 5

Bw x 5

Bw x 7

Cable rows (v grip)-

Stack x 8

Stack x 8

Dropset..

Stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

Slight incline db skulls-

20kg (each hand) x 8

22.5kg x 8

20kg x failure

Underhand pulldowns-

3/4 stack x 12

3/4 x 12

3/4 x failure

Superset with..

Rope push downs-

3 sets x 12-15 reps

Straight arm lat pushdowns (cable)-

28kg lol fuked x 10

28kg x 12

26kg x failure

Pinochios-

15kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

Done. Very very very happy with progress ATM still 96kg so no harm done last night & I'm leaner today  I noticed as I was possing in the mirror after the sesh that I'm getting strains across my delts & upper chest......so I pulled a side triceps pose (hands clasped behind my back and rolling my shoulder back) & all of a sudden a pile of massive veins just popped out my delts and traps running onto upper chest!!!! Iv never had this before with no abs and I was chuffed as fuk   wife says it's horrible which is always a good sign PMSL


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Add Title


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Edit* was triceps not biceps


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well pleased for ya buddy,good job!Veins!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> If ye get diarrhea Jan ..thats what will be the cause


Or Poison.....Dnp


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Or Poison.....Dnp


Can't remember last time I had a solid tbh PMSL or not seen red on the paper


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Can't remember last time I had a solid tbh PMSL or not seen red on the paper


Bet it looks like a hairy japanese flag :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:w00t:


JANIKvonD said:


> Can't remember last time I had a solid tbh PMSL or not seen red on the paper


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Workout looks good mukkah, I'm surprised your not more attentive with your grub?............


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Can't remember last time I had a solid tbh PMSL or not seen red on the paper


Gemoline :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Add Title


this is 400g fillet steak btw (instead of my planned 250 + 2 eggs) left out the eggs and added a dollop of coleslaw and some fried mushrooms/onions


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Workout looks good mukkah, I'm surprised your not more attentive with your grub?............


what do u mean buddy?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> what do u mean buddy?


oh........morning mate x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning! hope every1s well this fine morning..

todays plan-

6.50am coffee then 30min fast paced walk (fasted)

7.30 - 2 slice burgen 40g whey in water

10am - 200g chicken breast 75g chopped tomatoes 50g brown rice

12.30 - 2 tins tuna 1 large baked spud

3.30pm - 200g chicken breast 75g chopped tomatoes 50g brown rice

5.30- 45min-1hr fast paced walk

6pm - whatever she makes but its my largest protein meal of the day

9pm- few eggs


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

also no DNP today and not until monday as im on the p!sh tomorrow night


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice mate, its about time you were giving yourself a decent break from it.

What you on the pish for anything special?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Be lucky mates!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

enjoy ur niight out mate.... usual all nighter planned?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Nice mate, its about time you were giving yourself a decent break from it.
> 
> What you on the pish for anything special?


her cuzins engagement & the other half is my good mate so should be a good 1....altho best behaviour as all her family there lol.



biglbs said:


> Be lucky mates!


prob hit casino after so cheers 



lxm said:


> enjoy ur niight out mate.... usual all nighter planned?


cheers brother, not planned anyway mate....need to be good


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> her cuzins engagement & the other half is my good mate so should be a good 1....altho best behaviour as all her family there lol.
> 
> prob hit casino after so cheers
> 
> cheers brother, not planned anyway mate....need to be good


Enjoy it mate!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> her cuzins engagement & the other half is my good mate so should be a good 1....altho best behaviour as all her family there lol.
> 
> prob hit casino after so cheers
> 
> cheers brother, not planned anyway mate....need to be good


devils advocate in you will creep out! :innocent:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> devils advocate in you will creep out! :innocent:


he's actually the constant state im in.....its the angel im trying to drag out :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

legs wont stop cramping these past couple days!...its the rise in cardio thats doing it (without a doupt in my mind as iv been threw it all many many times lol) even doing pullups last night id get gramp in a hammy and have 1 bent and 1 straight spasuming as i was still pulling. pumping doggy style this morning id be on 1 knee & have to keep changing knees pmsl. salt & water intake is all good.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

RE: the cramps, are you using clen at all? that gave me hellish cramps last time i ran it...get some more bananas in ya :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Cramps are probably just lactic acid buildup in the muscles due to the extra cardio mate. Just have to battle through by the sounds of things!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Cheers for the reps earlier mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> RE: the cramps, are you using clen at all? that gave me hellish cramps last time i ran it...get some more bananas in ya :thumb:


No clen dan but I feel ur pain!!! I had terrible cramps on clen....it was 200mcg a day tho lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Cheers for the reps earlier mate


Lol no bother bud


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Cramps are probably just lactic acid buildup in the muscles due to the extra cardio mate. Just have to battle through by the sounds of things!


I'm a battling


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> No clen dan but I feel ur pain!!! I had terrible cramps on clen....it was 200mcg a day tho lol


taurine 5g a day or when ye get cramp


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> also no DNP today and not until monday as im on the p!sh tomorrow night


 mg:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

taurine for cramps bell end used to get horrendous ones on clen!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Tbf I last longer when I need to stop every 30secs cos cramp so all good


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Tbf I last longer when I need to stop every 30secs cos cramp so all good


We still talking about cardio, or we on about pumping your mrs now? :whistling:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> We still talking about cardio, or we on about pumping your mrs now? :whistling:



View attachment 100365


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> We still talking about cardio, or we on about pumping your mrs now? :whistling:


Obv I was talking bout pumping.....thought u knew me slightly by now lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

morning yan you sweaty fcker :thumb:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

whats for breaky ? tonight the night ?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I get horrendous cramp in my left calf when running, always at two minutes 30, would taurine help ya think?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> I get horrendous cramp in my left calf when running, always at two minutes 30, would taurine help ya think?


getting a car would help more :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> morning yan you sweaty fcker :thumb:


Morning sexy pants, no sweats today thank fuk! Even had to put on heating


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> whats for breaky ? tonight the night ?


2 bacon black pud & egg rolls

2cans of red bull


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

spot on mate just polished off a bacon roll & an egg roll with green tea, plenty tomato sauce


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Any more mention of bacon and I'm not coming back!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Morning Jani boy how ya doin this morning ?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

infnernal... AVI pose changing daily as ever I see... how many positions you got snapped in that folder ? lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I like seeing his poses Ive had a go at a few but I look like a pile of whale guts lol.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

infernals one of a special kind,....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I get horrendous cramp in my left calf when running, always at two minutes 30, would taurine help ya think?


Yeh mate or a good old pinch of salt on the tongue


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Morning Jani boy how ya doin this morning ?


I'm super duper today mate!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I'm super duper today mate!!!


Me 2 mate iv got some lovely lean pepper steaks im gonna make :drool:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lxm said:


> infernals one of a special kind,....


AAAaaaawww you got me blushin now :wub: Well i really want to show people that posing can be a very beautiful art form so i post alot


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Rite!

Just in from gym,saunas,town,shops...feeling great and relaxed (also bought some clothes for myself).

I'm upto 97kg today (up 1kg from thurs) & I'm leaner today and looking fuller? Veins across delts/traps onto Chest are rite out during different poses now.

Shoulders-

Seated db press

30kg (each hand/heaviest there) x 12

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

Uprite cable rows-

Stack (56kg'ish I think) x 12

Stack x 12

Stack x 12

3point delt raises-

4 sets 7kg (each hand) x 8-10

^not nearly as light as u think lol.

Done.

Also a bit of flattering feeling when u walk to the changing rooms with a size Large and tell u you'll need a bigger size.....she was hot as fuk too  and then I took my large top to the counter and the guy asked if im sure I only need a large, must look a rite fat cvnt PMSL

So my suits all ready with my shirt/tie shoes etc so all is well 

Middle shade of grey suit with black shoes, black shirt & a black tie (Obv black belt too) For u fashion gurus x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Rite!
> 
> Just in from gym,saunas,town,shops...feeling great and relaxed (also bought some clothes for myself).
> 
> ...


Nice one loving it mate


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

suit ? what the fhk have I missed


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> suit ? what the fhk have I missed


Engagement party tonight, a fancy 1 lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Engagement party tonight, a fancy 1 lol


So your gonna get all dressed up like 007 and pack your PPK are you?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> So your gonna get all dressed up like 007 and pack your PPK are you?


what does PPK stand for in this instance infernal ? ....................................:whistling:VON


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lxm said:


> what does PPK stand for in this instance infernal ? ....................................:whistling:VON


Well im assuming that their will be women and good looking men their ? So by he`s PPK i ment he`s penis yes


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL so im taking it your giving DNP a miss today


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

reza85 said:


> LOL so im taking it your giving DNP a miss today


Yeh bud last dose was thurs morning in preparation of this p!ssup  wont be taking any until Monday (could do wi a break anyway lol)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> So your gonna get all dressed up like 007 and pack your PPK are you?


Yeh mate but it's more like an ak47 lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Yeh mate but it's more like an ak47 lol


Oh my shoot me please ...  :laugh:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

picture in suit please.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> picture in suit please.


Will have to wait a couple days before all the pics start to surface on Facebook & I'll get some up


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mon the von!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Will have to wait a couple days before all the pics start to surface on Facebook & I'll get some up


aha yer up then ..ye p!ss heed


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> aha yer up then ..ye p!ss heed


Haha...been up since 8am! Starting to feel a bit fragile now


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha...been up since 8am! Starting to feel a bit fragile now


you mean no training the day then :huh: :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yo sexy mofos. Xxxxx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yo sexy mofos. Xxxxx


kay youve turned into a small young boy..?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> kay youve turned into a small young boy..?


Haha nooo that's my gorgeous son!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha nooo that's my gorgeous son!
> 
> View attachment 100544


Ahhh right! he got them abs of steel like you do?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

@Kaywoodham I kid you not im looking at baby pics in the office here next to the pc and he looks like me when I was wee! haha.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ahhh right! he got them abs of steel like you do?


Not yet give him a few years! Lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good morning Yan... how was your weekend fella? what naughty things did you get upto?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning folks, sorry not been too active on here over the w.e. ill catch up with everything threw today


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

come on what did you get up to when you as off your t!ts on recreational substances????

im only jealous :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

update time!

fri-chilled with mrs & kids watchin films/chassing them about the house. phoned in a sh!t load of food

sat pre p!ssup- gym/health spa/shopping/eating/played with kids until they left.

kids were gone from sat 4pm and got them back at 8pm last night all bath'd in there PJ'S & already sleeping so straight into bed  bra break,

started drinking (+extras) about 6pm the engagement finished at 12am then every1 split up to different partys & few of us went to the casino for couple hours. 2am back to my mates where every1 had gathered and thats when things get fun  what a fukin giggle of a night it was! also coments coming from all directions about "the size of me" even with a long sleaved black shirt on so felt good about myself. not gonna lie lads....there were plenty substances involved that some of u may frown upon......but i dont give a fuk PMSL. anyway got in with the mrs about 6am'ish (woulda been later but she was moanin to leave) went upto bed and done the 'gadgie roll'....not a fukin chance i was gonna be able to sleep, so i made the descision to stay on it and clean the house (and i mean fukin gutted it) from top to tail, this took me from 10am until 7.30pm last night PMSL, and the only thing i had to eat during this time was 3 chips out my large wicked zinger tower meal....kept the rest for until i was less frittered and managed to eat half the burger at about 8.30 just before i went to bed 

so overall a fukin fantastic w.e......but ill not be doing anything like this again until the 21st dec (xmas all dayer in glasgow).

my usual 'carb up binge' on sunday obv turned into a foodless day with my heartrate considerably higher than it should be lol....the end result last night was a pile of popping veins round my waist (inline with hips) spreading up onto my belly then dissapearing under the very rapidly decreasing fat. abs were looking cracking and lower chest is really tightening up! i did drink a sh!t load of water yest too (stopped drinking alcohol about 1am sat night/sun morning and didnt drink much at all tbh.

anyway back to it today-

opted out of 600mg DNP as fatloss is more than quick enough atm.

6.45am- 2 slice burgen/40g whey/400mg DNP/100mg T3/2x multiV/1g vitC

10am- half roast chicken/dollop coleslaw

12.30pm- half roast chicken/dollop coleslaw

4pm- 2tins tuna/1large jacket spud

7pm- chicken/spinage/tomatoe/wholegrain wraps

9pm- few eggs

jab tt400/1rip (1ml each) at some point too


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

sounds like fun to me mate.... I just hate the come downs... As im getting older the come downs last longer


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> sounds like fun to me mate.... I just hate the come downs... As im getting older the come downs last longer


theres not really a comedown if u tapper off it threw the day mate...work down to a line an hour then 2hr then you'll not be able to keep ur eyes open before long and still feel great!.....its the next day that kicks me in the teeth.....like now for example lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

How you doing today mr sexy pants?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> theres not really a comedown if u tapper off it threw the day mate...work down to a line an hour then 2hr then you'll not be able to keep ur eyes open before long and still feel great!.....*its the next day that kicks me in the teeth.....like now for example lol*


thats exactly what I meant about coming down...

I normally close all the curtains unplug the phones... I get paranoid if I havent put the bin out lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> How you doing today mr sexy pants?


started out superbly....30min cardio etc. that feeling is slowley dwindeling away and im feeling a bit on the rough side now lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> thats exactly what I meant about coming down...
> 
> I normally close all the curtains unplug the phones... I get paranoid if I havent put the bin out lol


pmsl! yeh i can get a bit twitchy as well mate, can just handle it a bit better now after plenty years of practice lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> @Kaywoodham I kid you not im looking at baby pics in the office here next to the pc and he looks like me when I was wee! haha.


Get a pic up then Lewis! I may of had an accident with your dad u never know... He is half Scottish!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Get a pic up then Lewis! I may of had an accident with your dad u never know... He is half Scottish!


whats the other half?......god fukin help um if he ends up like lewis


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow someone had a messy weekend! Didn't realise you old timers knew how to party :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Wow someone had a messy weekend! Didn't realise you old timers knew how to party :whistling:


old timers :nono:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> old timers :nono:


Jay, its alright mate, you dont look a day over.. 40?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

You cant just say eventful and not explain further. What guy did you meet up with??


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> You cant just say eventful and not explain further. What guy did you meet up with??


I reckon it was weeman... come on jan, where did he touch you?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Jay, its alright mate, you dont look a day over.. 40?


 :cursing: :gun_bandana:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> You cant just say eventful and not explain further. What guy did you meet up with??


read my update post from this morning mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Wow someone had a messy weekend! Didn't realise you old timers knew how to party :whistling:


im 25 u cheeky cvnt lol



onthebuild said:


> I reckon it was weeman... come on jan, where did he touch you?


weeman i can handle... @Ser on the other hand  :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im 25 u cheeky cvnt lol
> 
> weeman i can handle... @Ser on the other hand  :lol:


25?? You must have a bad camera then mate!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds like a mental weekend mate. I miss them when i lived in manchester.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yo sexy mofos. Xxxxx


Thanks Kay ...very nice of you to notice


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Thanks Kay ...very nice of you to notice


Oh I always notice u baby


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> 25?? You must have a bad camera then mate!!


no mate......just a bad face


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh I always notice u baby


shucks :blush:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Very bad cough ATM no other symptoms, hope it's nowt to do with the tren


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Fhucking mental weekend indeed... Kudos for putting all that extra energy into something productive though 

Eating looks similar to mine


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Very bad cough ATM no other symptoms, hope it's nowt to do with the tren


Hope so too mate, by all accounts tren cough is fvcking terrible.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Very bad cough ATM no other symptoms, hope it's nowt to do with the tren


probaly wi smokin awe that crack ye cnut :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Theres no money for crack in Dundee, they all smoke old toxic foam from old chairs ;-D


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Evening cvnt chops


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

The dole bums back ^^^


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> The dole bums back ^^^


Lurking dole scum thank you

Got to drive to Newport tomorrow for an interview!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Newport? What job?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Newport? What job?


It's a big recycling company at the docks bet I get fcuking lost!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fuk u all.

Just jabbed tt400 & 1rip (1ml each) wee bit nippy going in but that's just the t400.

Cardio last night was an 11min run home from work (just over 2 miles) all downhill, threw a few sprints in. While p!shin of sweat the wife took a few pics cos my abs n veins were out.....looked good and strains across chest. But u cvnts arna gettin to see thum  update pics in a week


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk u all.
> 
> Just jabbed tt400 & 1rip (1ml each) wee bit nippy going in but that's just the t400.
> 
> Cardio last night was an 11min run home from work (just over 2 miles) all downhill, threw a few sprints in. While p!shin of sweat the wife took a few pics cos my abs n veins were out.....looked good and strains across chest. But u cvnts arna gettin to see thum  update pics in a week


Dont believe you :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> It's a big recycling company at the docks bet I get fcuking lost!


Well good luck chick!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk u all.
> 
> Just jabbed tt400 & 1rip (1ml each) wee bit nippy going in but that's just the t400.
> 
> Cardio last night was an 11min run home from work (just over 2 miles) all downhill, threw a few sprints in. While p!shin of sweat the wife took a few pics cos my abs n veins were out.....looked good and strains across chest. But u cvnts arna gettin to see thum  update pics in a week


Yh whatever Trevor


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Theres no money for crack in Dundee, they all smoke old toxic foam from old chairs ;-D



View attachment 100630


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk u all.
> 
> Just jabbed tt400 & 1rip (1ml each) wee bit nippy going in but that's just the t400.
> 
> week


Fvckin woose !! :whistling:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning Jan. you training today?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

morning ............time i wiz aff t wurk


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Lurking dole scum thank you
> 
> Got to drive to Newport tomorrow for an interview!


Good luck today mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cough turned into spewing my guts up a few times then I was up all night with the sh!ts. Got up at 5.45 for work but dizzy so wife told is to get back in (no hole  ) So I'm off today and feelin better already? Just limped down stairs cos my calfs are fuked from that run last night lol, ate a giant bowl of cheerios & left over chicken curry from last night


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Morning Jan. you training today?


Was planning on chest an biceps but I'll prob miss it until recovered


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> morning ............time i wiz aff t wurk


Morning repster....enjoy son


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Was planning on chest an biceps but I'll prob miss it until recovered


doesnt sound too good mate. sounds like you need some haggis to sort it out????


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> doesnt sound too good mate. sounds like you need some haggis to sort it out????


Wife no long brought is in black ops 2 to cheer us up


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Cough turned into spewing my guts up a few times then I was up all night with the sh!ts. Got up at 5.45 for work but dizzy so wife told is to get back in (no hole  ) So I'm off today and feelin better already? Just limped down stairs cos my calfs are fuked from that run last night lol, ate a giant bowl of cheerios & left over chicken curry from last night


Throw up then again ,it trains abs!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Was planning on chest an biceps but I'll prob miss it until recovered


No sypathy from this quarter ....its your own fawlt
View attachment 100685


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Good luck today mate


cheers mate was a waste of time the guy said oh you havent sold it services before..erm no my cv says 10 years selling IT finance then he said i dont have the time or the budget to train someone like you so ill pass your cv around the company to see if there is anything else!

wasted half a day £6 on severn bridge and petrol money !

got another interview tomorrow and another next week, im just about ready to kill someone with my fcuking bare hands!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Cough turned into spewing my guts up a few times then I was up all night with the sh!ts. Got up at 5.45 for work but dizzy so wife told is to get back in (no hole  ) So I'm off today and feelin better already? Just limped down stairs cos my calfs are fuked from that run last night lol, ate a giant bowl of cheerios & left over chicken curry from last night


you off dnp yet mate?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

hey rec ed, have you recovered properly yet? :laugh:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Hope you get well son mate. oh yeah, you eat some sh1t lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

View attachment 100824
JANIK .............are ye okay m8


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning men!...been off for 2 days no well, back at work today and feeling good'ish. every cvnt here thinks i was off playing the new call of duty lol.

anyway back to it today cheers for the sympathy x


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning men!...been off for 2 days no well, back at work today and feeling good'ish. every cvnt here thinks i was off playing the new call of duty lol.
> 
> anyway back to it today cheers for the sympathy x


im going to sing you a bit of a song.... see if you can guess what song it is..

The drugs dont work, they just make you hurt.......................................................................


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> im going to sing you a bit of a song.... see if you can guess what song it is..
> 
> The drugs dont work, they just make you hurt.......................................................................


fuk u jay!.....altho they no doubt didnt help lol, hence why im gonna be knockin them on the head.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk u jay!.....altho they no doubt didnt help lol, *hence why im gonna be knockin them on the head*.


 :lol: I use to knock them on the head every couple of weeks after a bad come down.... :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning men!...been off for 2 days no well, back at work today and feeling good'ish. every cvnt here thinks i was off playing the new call of duty lol. anyway back to it today cheers for the sympathy x


you were weren't ya


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> you were weren't ya


i may have been 

but i honestly wasnt well, not like me at all


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning men!...been off for 2 days no well, back at work today and feeling good'ish. every cvnt here thinks i was off playing the new call of duty lol.
> 
> anyway back to it today cheers for the sympathy x


Morning mate. You must have completed the game now mate??!!!!

Glad to see you feeling better.

I pulled a 2 day sicky when GTA4 came out.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate. You must have completed the game now mate??!!!!
> 
> Glad to see you feeling better.
> 
> I pulled a 2 day sicky when GTA4 came out.


yup done and dusted (only took like 4hr i think) online aint bad so far


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

geeks :laugh: (VON dont mention it......)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> geeks :laugh: (*VON dont mention it*......)


not even if i knew wtf u meant :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning men!...been off for 2 days no well, back at work today and feeling good'ish. every cvnt here thinks i was off playing the new call of duty lol.
> 
> anyway back to it today cheers for the sympathy x


Were you playing COD? lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> not even if i knew wtf u meant :lol:


WOW.. really ? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Were you playing COD? lol


yes. but i also wasnt well lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Awerigth then .thanks for reps brethren


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

We are watching despicable me, you're right it's really good!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> We are watching despicable me, you're right it's really good!


dispicable me is brilliant. trying to think what else iv seen recently, brave is class! so is hotel transylvania.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> *dispicable me is brilliant*. trying to think what else iv seen recently, brave is class! so is hotel transylvania.


the wee dudes who work for um are hillarious lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

We've talked about brave lol it's amazing. Not seen hotel Transylvania yet. Love the little dudes on this I want some! Can u get me some!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: I use to knock them on the head every couple of weeks after a bad come down.... :laugh:


Honest it is just a cold,grrrrrr


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> We've talked about brave lol it's amazing. Not seen hotel Transylvania yet. Love the* little dudes* on this *I want some! Can u get me some*!


just sent a shiver up my spine.....to much like more kids talk lol. i would love they wee guys tho.....babysittin n ****

this is the guys we r talking about folks-


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

game plan today-

6.45am- 45min fasted cardio (fast walk)

9am- half roast chicken (large) & 1 med jacket spud

12.30pm - 2jacket spud/ 2tin tuna

4pm- half roast chicken (large)

7pm (PWO) - 90g whey in water

8pm - 350g chicken/200g egg noodles stir fri (veg etc)

not been to gym sinse saturday and had planned chest/shoulders tonight but sh!t happened & im doing back/biceps now.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im suspecting gyno......who's the expert? not on an AI and not got nolva to hand lol, just ordered some nolva so will start 20mg a day and see if it takes care of it. over the past few days iv noticed a tiny lump in my right nipple....been playin on my head a bit but presumed just lower bf and im feeling new things threw it.....nipples dont look puffy (infact much less than usuall sinse dropping bf, but it is getting sensitive....prob because ill no leave the cvnt alone lol.

thoughts?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> im suspecting gyno......who's the expert? not on an AI and not got nolva to hand lol, just ordered some nolva so will start 20mg a day and see if it takes care of it. over the past few days iv noticed a tiny lump in my right nipple....been playin on my head a bit but presumed just lower bf and im feeling new things threw it.....nipples dont look puffy (infact much less than usuall sinse dropping bf, but it is getting sensitive....prob because ill no leave the cvnt alone lol.
> 
> thoughts?


Not my best field,but suspect your correct,arimidex may be best,any lactation issues at all?Any discharge if squeezed nips?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Not my best field,but suspect your correct,arimidex may be best,any lactation issues at all?Any discharge if squeezed nips?


nope mate nothing like that....just a little lump if i push my finger in deep enough lol, i shaved my chest no long ago and now the hairs coming in its irritating it a bit and recon im just paranoid about it. but we're agreed in this situation that nolva would be first port of call?

because im not running AI or nolva......how will nolva affect my water retention?...reduce it or increase it (i know an AI would decrease it)

cheers big guy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> nope mate nothing like that....just a little lump if i push my finger in deep enough lol, i shaved my chest no long ago and now the hairs coming in its irritating it a bit and recon im just paranoid about it. but we're agreed in this situation that nolva would be first port of call?
> 
> because im not running AI or nolva......how will nolva affect my water retention?...reduce it or increase it (i know an AI would decrease it)
> 
> cheers big guy


yeh only adex stops water


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh only adex stops water


Pretty sure this true,but i have limited brains on this as i have never needed more than Proviron,i think nolvadex is weaker,but used to treat gyno when treated too late(like you now),arimadex has i believe,some differences in operation ,it lowers estrogen levels,you need better advice realy.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hope its fixed asap mate.. You didnt plan to run an AI on your cycle ?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Pic from side and front of nip, should be able to tell. Any lumps?

WC nolva is good if you can get your hands on some, think its called 'Tamoxodex'.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lxm said:


> Hope its fixed asap mate.. You didnt plan to run an AI on your cycle ?


I never have either in all my years,just prov.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I never have either in all my years,just prov.


Only used an ai once, noticed no difference to nolva, so now I use nolva on cycle, because its cheaper!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Only used an ai once, noticed no difference to nolva, so now I use nolva on cycle, because its cheaper!


I think it is so dependent on individuals i need none realy,lucky i suppose. [MENTION=40781]@hacksii is online,perhaps input for Janice on this one?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Hope its fixed asap mate.. You didnt plan to run an AI on your cycle ?


i dont really plan on using unless i need it mate, AI woulda been smart yeh but i usually just treat a problem as it starts to develope rather than pour daft amounts of cash into something i MAY not need


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I think it is so dependent on individuals i need none realy,lucky i suppose. [MENTION=40781]@hacksii is online,perhaps input for Janice on this one?


yeh ill find hacks for a quicky


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Back-

Wide grip pullups (overhand)-

Bw x 10 full. Then few partials

Bw x 9 + partials

Bw x 7 + partials

Straight arm lat pushdowns-

30kg x 10

40kg x 7 lol fuked

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Close grip cable rows-

Stack x 10

Dropset...

Stack x failure (11+partials)

70kg x failure

45kg x failure

28kg x failure

Min rest then

Stack x failure

Done

Very basic equipment here...no freeweights at all so had to make do.

Short and sweet sesh ..was in a whopping 30minutes PMSL. Still it was enough, and I'm pumped to fuk with plenty energy considering iv not ate much the past week!

No idea on weight ATM but I look like sh!t


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That is a great workout mate,balanced and intense,love brevity too,i rarely go past half an hour to 40 mins!You cannot be as intense going much longer.imo


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> That is a great workout mate,balanced and intense,love brevity too,i rarely go past half an hour to 40 mins!You cannot be as intense going much longer.imo


Def mate, 45min tops if I'm working the p00fy muscles too (biceps/triceps etc) also leaves plenty time for saunas  wife still thinks it takes 2.5hr for me to train PMSL


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Bugger !!! that is all mg:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Bugger !!! that is all mg:


Cheers mate? Lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

pics soon mate just get past this pain barrier of looking smaller ive knocked over a stone off but mainly fat and water amazing how much you carry around and dont realise!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Cheers mate? Lol


 

I should really get off this forum the night J..am in a right sh1tty mood :sad:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> I should really get off this forum the night J..am in a right sh1tty mood :sad:


What's up wi ya? Usually the jolly lumberjack of my dreams lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> pics soon mate just get past this pain barrier of looking smaller ive knocked over a stone off but mainly fat and water amazing how much you carry around and dont realise!


Done pics end of last week mate

<----- there but little thinner now. Been a terrible week


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> What's up wi ya? Usually the jolly lumberjack of my dreams lol


you certainly cheer me up wi a lot o the crap ye spout mind :thumb:

time to dip the hobnob in teh fish tank i reckon


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> you certainly cheer me up wi a lot o the crap ye spout mind :thumb:
> 
> *time to dip the hobnob in teh fish tank i reckon*


U sayin u wan2 pump me?

Here funny u should mention hobnobs! We were speaking in the teamtaffy thread earlier about what our anus looks like, I said mine was Ginger and lookes like it's been chewing a hobnob! .... Must be a scot thing.

Anyway enjoy ur hobnobs mate PMSL


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Add Title


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Add Title


Cutting the Chub my **** lol.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Jany have you put on weight bro?

And wtf is that your eating?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Cutting the Chub my **** lol.


350g chicken

200g egg noodles (400cal)

Veg & 90cal sauce

It's all good  remember I'm cutting from 17stone....not 7 lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Jany have you put on weight bro?
> 
> And wtf is that your eating?


Na Craig my love cutting....and it's melting off


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Add Title


Presentation...nil point.. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Presentation...nil point.. :lol:


haha tasted p!sh as well tbh lol, i usually fry everything in toasted sesame oil...add noodles neered the end with a heap of light soya mmmmmm


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning folkers 

lower cal day today as not sure if ill have time for the gym 

so

6.45am- 40min fasted cardio

m1 - 200g chicked 50g brown rice 75g chopped tomatoes.

m2- ^ same

m3- ^ same

5.30pm- 30min cardio

m4- steak & veg

m5- few eggs & whey


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Morning you quivering rec!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Morning you quivering rec!!!


lol, must be over it as the wifey in the office is wondering why im so happy today!?

boss is off so im holding the fort too!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, must be over it as the wifey in the office is wondering why im so happy today!?
> 
> *boss is off so im holding the fort too!*


thats fcked everything then... carnage on its way


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> thats fcked everything then... carnage on its way


aye we'll be down the tubes soon.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

still watching from the shadows ... h34r: Great work so far mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> still watching from the shadows ... h34r: Great work so far mate


cheers dude, been a terrible week of unwellness & stupidity lol. back in full swing


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

You scots and your weird games: http://local.stv.tv/glasgow/200797-man-stands-trial-for-trying-to-feed-sausage-rolls-to-police-horses/

Wtf goes on up there!

Anyway, back to business, DNP, whats the verdict so far jan? has the mrs tried it yet?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You scots and your weird games: http://local.stv.tv/glasgow/200797-man-stands-trial-for-trying-to-feed-sausage-rolls-to-police-horses/
> 
> Wtf goes on up there!
> 
> Anyway, back to business, DNP, whats the verdict so far jan? has the mrs tried it yet?


reminds me of this scene from a movie i watched years ago


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Afternoon mate. What you upto this weekend?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> You scots and your weird games: http://local.stv.tv/glasgow/200797-man-stands-trial-for-trying-to-feed-sausage-rolls-to-police-horses/
> 
> Wtf goes on up there!
> 
> Anyway, back to business, DNP, whats the verdict so far jan? has the mrs tried it yet?


haha heard this on the radio the other day, would i fuk be wasting sausage rolls on horses!

been off dnp for over a week now mate, back on it tonight  wife cant handle the sides. i can just hold myself together and it is IMO the best fat loss sup i have ever used....stuff is magical if used correctly


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Afternoon mate. What you upto this weekend?


He's bathing in a white powdery substance!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Afternoon mate. What you upto this weekend?


chillin mate, just found out i need to fork out 4k to settle the finance on the motor PMSL! so a quiet cheep w.e is called for i recon

a bit gutting but hey ho. what u getting upto?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> He's bathing in a white powdery substance!


saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!! post pic in here so i can blow it up ffs!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> He's bathing in a white powdery substance!


Probably right. No doubt he'll be off work 'ill' again next week!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Probably right. No doubt he'll be off work 'ill' again next week!


fuk u paul!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> chillin mate, just found out i need to fork out 4k to settle the finance on the motor PMSL! so a quiet cheep w.e is called for i recon
> 
> a bit gutting but hey ho. what u getting upto?


Ouch. Something similar happened to one of my mates a few years back.

No major plans, just work really. Got to get a barn conversion drawn up for a meeting with a planning officer on monday morning so should be fun!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Ouch. Something similar happened to one of my mates a few years back.
> 
> No major plans, just work really. Got to get a barn conversion drawn up for a meeting with a planning officer on monday morning so should be fun!


hard life eh lol. i was gonna drown my sorrows in a bottle of sailor jerrys but id rather a giant meat feast pizza tbh


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> hard life eh lol. i was gonna drown my sorrows in a bottle of sailor jerrys but id rather a giant meat feast pizza tbh


People think drawing pretty pictures all day is easy but there is sooooo much more to it. I have to makesure colours match etc...!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

terrible pic i just took for another thread, so might aswell post it here as u can see veins on delts & traps.

will get wife to do propper 1s tonight


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> terrible pic i just took for another thread, so might aswell post it here as u can see veins on delts & traps.
> 
> will get wife to do propper 1s tonight


nice photo bud but sorry , Icant see any veins
View attachment 100998


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> You scots and your weird games: http://local.stv.tv/glasgow/200797-man-stands-trial-for-trying-to-feed-sausage-rolls-to-police-horses/
> 
> Wtf goes on up there!
> 
> Anyway, back to business, DNP, whats the verdict so far jan? has the mrs tried it yet?


Thats fvck all m8 ...its worse when ye try and feed thier dogs .....you just go straight to prison , you dont even pass go !!! mg:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> nice photo bud but sorry , Icant see any veins
> View attachment 100998


u may need to blow it up on a 36" screen....but i can assure u there standing proud....altho not as many as usual


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I can see them on my phone x


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> u may need to blow it up on a 36" screen....but i can assure u there standing proud....altho not as many as usual


 :lol: i BELIEVE YE


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I can see them on my phone x


auch uv plenty o me already ffs


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I can see them on my phone x


 Kay .thats scratches on yer screen :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking good mate, big improvement from last one. Also in regards to the gyno, I can see what you mean, dont worry though it looks like bodyfat to me, thats exactly what mine look like when im bulking (ie now). Not gyno though because it disappears when I get lower in BF, I can take a photo if you like.

I reckon another week-2weeks, hammer the cardio and dnp and you'll be in cracking shape. :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Looking good mate, big improvement from last one. Also in regards to the gyno, I can see what you mean, dont worry though it looks like bodyfat to me, thats exactly what mine look like when im bulking (ie now). Not gyno though because it disappears when I get lower in BF, I can take a photo if you like.
> 
> I reckon another week-2weeks, hammer the cardio and dnp and you'll be in cracking shape. :thumb:


Cheers mate. Fukin left my phone in the motor so couldn't take pumped picks!! Chest is gettin strains across it now! Just the belly fat an slight lower chest and I'm there.

My mate can't believe the difference but tbh it's a head fuk going from 17odd stone to 15odd lol...feel like a big dreep


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Cheers mate. Fukin left my phone in the motor so couldn't take pumped picks!! Chest is gettin strains across it now! Just the belly fat an slight lower chest and I'm there.
> 
> My mate can't believe the difference but tbh it's a head fuk going from 17odd stone to 15odd lol...feel like a big dreep


Im of the opinion that 12% at 15 stone looks alot better than 20% at 17 stone though mate.

I bet you look bigger mate as the waist will be coming in, but the shoulders/lats staying just as wide.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Chest-

Db press (bb busy)-

40kg (each hand/heaviest there) x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

30kg x failure

Decline flys-light high rep (dropset)

15kg (each hand) x failure

12.5kg x failure

7kg x failure

Dips-

Bw x 22

Bw x 15

Bw x 15

Cable press- light high rep

Dropset..

20kg (each hand) x failure

15kg x failure

10kg x failure

Done. Pumped to death then into the sauna


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Depleted and looking like **** lol only few more weeks of this p!sh! & forgot to do back pics


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Depleted and looking like **** lol only few more weeks of this p!sh! & forgot to do back pics


Mad eyes but cut well,,,


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Mad eyes but cut well,,,


Lol just noticed my eyes, I'm an angry looking cvnt by geographical nature


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I've fvcking seen them eyes in the news recently...



:lol:

Well done though mate looking great (slightHOMO).

Couple more weeks and it'll be lean bulking time!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Good job mate loving the pics  How much % o fat have you lost do you know?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

looking good iron brethren


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> u may need to blow it up on a 36" screen....but i can assure u there standing proud....altho not as many as usual


here's some viens LOL

View attachment 101119


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

cheers lads!



infernal0988 said:


> Good job mate loving the pics  How much % o fat have you lost do you know?


not a fuking clue mate. 96kg still tho....less bf than i had in may and im 9kg heavier now.....so extremely happy with that gail in such a small space of time. ROLL ON NEXT YEAR


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Morning


morning bud


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> here's some viens LOL
> 
> View attachment 101119


nice!...u [email protected] till 12.26am to get them out? lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

started dnp last night (400mg) will be running it until im out now (2weeks ish)

its amazing the effect it has on cardio!....fuks u rite up

no set diet today as its the w.e, bet will try limit the damage 

6.50am - 35min fasted cardio

9.30am - 2g vitC 2x multiV 50mg t3

12.00pm - 30min cardio

7pm- 30min cardio

sunday-

7am - 1hr fasted cardio

1pm- shoulders (no presses as doin chest monday again to get back into routine) followed by 30min on the bike.

9pm- 30min cardio

all cardio is mod intensity.

lets blast these 2 weeks to bits!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Might as well make the best of these last 2 weeks mate!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> nice!...u [email protected] till 12.26am to get them out? lol


 :lol: im right handed ...................tried swapping hands once and did it without missing a stroke


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> started dnp last night (400mg) will be running it until im out now (2weeks ish)
> 
> its amazing the effect it has on cardio!....fuks u rite up
> 
> ...


fvcks up the breathing I take it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> :lol: in right handed ...................tried swapping hands once and did it without missing a stroke


 :lol: an all that for a misfire 



Replicator said:


> fvcks up the breathing I take it


yeh mate totally takes it out ya, my breathing is heavy as fuk on it at the best of times.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

im down to 12 stone 3 now! reckon at least another 6lbs to come off to look decent!

wil be cheating/carb loading all after noon today just got an apple pie out of the freezer !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> im down to 12 stone 3 now! reckon at least another 6lbs to come off to look decent!
> 
> wil be cheating/carb loading all after noon today just got an apple pie out of the freezer !


hot apple pie and ice cream sounds class! recon ill be at 14.8ish before im in single digits....officially lowest ill have ever been!! then its bulking time babayyy. yuptae the day?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

actually maybe slighty lower than 14.8


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> :yeh mate totally takes it out ya, my breathing is heavy as fuk on it at the best of times.


Just be careful with it , thats all i can say


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> im down to 12 stone 3 now! reckon at least another 6lbs to come off to look decent!
> 
> wil be cheating/carb loading all after noon today just got an apple pie out of the freezer !


if thats you in Avi Mr 74 ...you look awesome , well done


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> hot apple pie and ice cream sounds class! recon ill be at 14.8ish before im in single digits....officially lowest ill have ever been!! then its bulking time babayyy. yuptae the day?


trying to avoid taking abuse of my mrs at the minute fcuking ****hole

prob got to gym and do second chest session in an hour then get some food and prob do some work or job hunting!

what u up to mate!?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Replicator said:


> if thats you in Avi Mr 74 ...you look awesome , well done


yes matey but sadly that was on test tren etc now im probably 1.5 stone down but just about holding on to the muscle may have lost a little ill look better once i can get anothwer 6 lbs off!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> trying to avoid taking abuse of my mrs at the minute fcuking ****hole
> 
> prob got to gym and do second chest session in an hour then get some food and prob do some work or job hunting!
> 
> what u up to mate!?


Lol my mrs is the same ATM...asking for my hole usually shuts her up and she'll keep her distance for a while hopping I forget I asked 

Daddy daughter day for me today! Was working till 12 and the others are out a bday partys etc so just the 2 of us. Had a wander round the shops there and bought some sh!te & DVDs, we'r currently watching barbie princess Christmas cuddled up with a cover and surrounded by munchies  feel eyes rolling a bit but she'll wake me soon enough to play a game no doubt !

Perfect saturday tbh


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

All going swimmingly in here i see


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> All going swimmingly in here i see


As always mate


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

script tonight mate ?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just been stuffing my face

2jammy dodgers

Bagel with jam

Large bowl golden Graham's

Burrito and wedges

Nachos with chilli and cheese

Caramel shortbread

Apple pie in a minute with ice cream bar of choc beer and wine not a bad post work out meal!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

its sat night... wheres the take-away ? (serious!!!)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> Just been stuffing my face
> 
> 2jammy dodgers
> 
> ...


Good job mate


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

lxm said:


> its sat night... wheres the take-away ? (serious!!!)


Not had a decent take away for years....us job seeker scum have to resort to cheaper options these days!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> script tonight mate ?


Cod. Takeaway. Films 

Your fine self?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Just been stuffing my face
> 
> 2jammy dodgers
> 
> ...


I'll update soon


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

2 smarties double choc cakes

A bucket of brownies (20)

Half bucket of iced mini DNuts (10)

4 large tripple choc cookies (bakers fresh ones)

Large bag of salt and vinegar kettle crisps

Half large bag of sensation southern baked crisps (with dips)

14" donner calzone

Half portion of chips

Some korma n rice

Slice of chicken pizza

King pot noodle

2 1lt bottles of orange lucosade

That's all I remember....may be more :/

Oh and 400mg DNP

And 2x diazepam


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

This morning I had a large lorne egg roll & a link n cheese roll.

& 180 g whey


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Some serious eating being done today! Proper jealous!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Some serious eating being done today! Proper jealous!


That's me done mate, tomorrow will be very clean with a few cardio seshs and shoulders.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

What you on the vallies for mate?

Impressive pigout x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Amazing what a wee bit of a carb binge brings with it. Arms and waist are riddled with them too


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Amazing what a wee bit of a carb binge brings with it. Arms and waist are riddled with them too


Sh!t mate nice one


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Sh!t mate nice one


Cheers dai

I love it when uv depleted over a week or 2 then have a big carb up! Will look even better tomorrow after shoulders and carbs have soaked rite in


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Amazing what a wee bit of a carb binge brings with it. Arms and waist are riddled with them too


Your so vein


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Impressive! U on the bog llf?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Impressive! U on the bog llf?


Yes.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Some cracking vascularity coming out mate, cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Amazing what a wee bit of a carb binge brings with it. Arms and waist are riddled with them too


You finding the DNP seems to work better after having carbs? I'm sure I've read in @stone14 DNP thread he said something similar.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Amazing what a wee bit of a carb binge brings with it. Arms and waist are riddled with them too


its good init :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> You finding the DNP seems to work better after having carbs? I'm sure I've read in @stone14 DNP thread he said something similar.


It is the body tyring to lose some heat in a rush,pushes blood to surface and dilates veins.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Not bad on a diet of takeaways and smartie cakes lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning folks! sorry not been to active on here over the w.e....busy sleeping & eating 

6.45- 400mg dnp , coffee , 35min cardio

8.30 - 40g whey 1 slice burgen

10am- chicken* spot of coleslaw

12.30pm - chicken* spot of coleslaw

4pm chicken* spot of coleslaw

5.30-30min cardio

7pm(pwo) - 90g whey

8pm- steak and veg

*chicken = 1 large roast chicken split into 4 meals. (wife bought 4 of these pre cooked yest allong with a sh!tload of steak so food for the week is sorted)

2x multiV & 4g vit C threw the day.

gym tonight (back or chest....depends what goes down as still fuking about without a permenant motor. fingers crossed its ready this week)


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning folks! sorry not been to active on here over the w.e....busy sleeping & eating
> 
> 6.45- 400mg dnp , coffee , 35min cardio
> 
> ...


Mate be careful how long you keep cooked chicken... it will make you bad..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

w.e consisted of eating sh!t, sleeping & minimal training


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Mate be careful how long you keep cooked chicken... it will make you bad..


expire 25th so should be ok till thurs i recon?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> expire 25th so should be ok till thurs i recon?


Just saying mate... coz it made me really bad once I was puking for an hour solid with nothing left to come up.. didnt want you going through the same..

Hang on, yes I do actually.. dont eat anymore of it until after thursday :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Just saying mate... coz it made me really bad once I was puking for an hour solid with nothing left to come up.. didnt want you going through the same..
> 
> Hang on, yes I do actually.. dont eat anymore of it until after thursday :lol:


haha very good mate, now away and fuk yirself 

how was the w.e?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha very good mate, now away and fuk yirself
> 
> how was the w.e?


Not bad mate, had to take my 3 year old girl to a party with millions of screaming kids... could of wiped them all out with a machine gun..

Funny thing though was all the other dads were either fat or skinny.. I was there in tight top flexing lol.. even my misses pointed out all the mothers checking me out, and there husbands telling them off for it pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Not bad mate, had to take my 3 year old girl to a party with millions of screaming kids... could of wiped them all out with a machine gun..
> 
> Funny thing though was all the other dads were either fat or skinny.. I was there in tight top flexing lol.. even my misses pointed out all the mothers checking me out, and there husbands telling them off for it pmsl


lol its like that when i goto the kids school or nursery parents nights etc, tbh the mum's are all munters tho  .....few of the teachers are absolute sweethearts tho!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

The worst thing they could of done.. was offering me some of the food when the kids finished... I fcking hoovered it up :laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> 2 smarties double choc cakes
> 
> A bucket of brownies (20)
> 
> ...


You food junkie,junkie,dirty roider!

I love dropping my daughter off to nursery,all the young Mum's mmm!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> The worst thing they could of done.. was offering me some of the food when the kids finished... I fcking hoovered it up :laugh:


i woulda been in there from the start pushing them out the way!



biglbs said:


> You food junkie,junkie,dirty roider!
> 
> I love dropping my daughter off to nursery,all the young Mum's mmm!


feel/look leaner today believe it or not  2 weeks depletion then im done with this sh!t


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I totaly beleive it you Junky!lol

Every time i weekend binge in a big way it happens too,metabolism rockets,on poison i recon i would actualy boil,you need to keep a bag of ice ready imo,in case with that ****,you could then ice bath if probs occured you nutter!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

biglbs said:


> It is the body tyring to lose some heat in a rush,pushes blood to surface and dilates veins.


But does it up the fat it burns within that time?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

check tht AVI!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i woulda been in there from the start pushing them out the way!
> 
> feel/look leaner today believe it or not  2 weeks depletion then im done with this sh!t


Your gonna be ripped to fck. First in for licking pec veins. Ha.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I totaly beleive it you Junky!lol
> 
> Every time i weekend binge in a big way it happens too,metabolism rockets,on poison i recon i would actualy boil,you need to keep a bag of ice ready imo,in case with that ****,you could then ice bath if probs occured you nutter!


only took 400mg on sat morning in the end. decided to just start my dnp blast this morning


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> But does it up the fat it burns within that time?


Yes but ye gotta be careful or ye cook!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Your gonna be ripped to fck. First in for licking pec veins. Ha.


lol, heres hoping mate  cheers


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mg:



JANIKvonD said:


> only took 400mg on sat morning in the end. decided to just start my dnp blast this morning




Scares the life out of me,,,tbh


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> check tht AVI!


not quite the fat cvnt ur used to getting pumped from


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> mg:
> View attachment 101330
> 
> 
> Scares the life out of me,,,tbh


in all honesty mate, its not for the faint of hearted ime....not nice at all


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

just decided im having NO carbs for 2 weeks other than greens


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> in all honesty mate, its not for the faint of hearted ime....not nice at all


Mate i have done some big ****,most drugs and wheelied superbikes at 150mph and slowly40-50mph for a mile two up without putting down through the box,even got this from plod,drifted super cars around sheer drop ledges,been close to being shot and the other way around,loads more that would not be prudent to write,but this stuff just scares me,,,,


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Mate i have done some big ****,most drugs and wheelied superbikes at 150mph and slowly40-50mph for a mile two up without putting down through the box,even got this from plod
> View attachment 101331
> ,drifted super cars around sheer drop ledges,been close to being shot and the other way around,loads more that would not be prudent to write,but this stuff just scares me,,,,


puts it into perspective really mate....hence why idiots should not be allowed near it! now i may come across as a bit of a muppet & ask question i may already know the answer too just for the hell of it lol, but i dont jump on a product before gaining enough info on it to keep myself rite..goes for any other substance's i pour into myself. not saying i dont take risks.....but i do plan before hand to keep them minimal......ish


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Mate i have done some big ****,most drugs and wheelied superbikes at 150mph and slowly40-50mph for a mile two up without putting down through the box,even got this from plod
> View attachment 101331
> ,drifted super cars around sheer drop ledges,been close to being shot and the other way around,loads more that would not be prudent to write,but this stuff just scares me,,,,


Ever been on the back when someone does a wheelie? I have, thats fvcking scary stuff!

It was my uncles bike, and didnt have a sissy bar, just a sh1tty leather strap across the seat. Not nice.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> puts it into perspective really mate....hence why idiots should not be allowed near it! now i may come across as a bit of a muppet & ask question i may already know the answer too just for the hell of it lol, but i dont jump on a product before gaining enough info on it to keep myself rite..goes for any other substance's i pour into myself. not saying i dont take risks.....but i do plan before hand to keep them minimal......ish


Good man


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ever been on the back when someone does a wheelie? I have, thats fvcking scary stuff!
> 
> It was my uncles bike, and didnt have a sissy bar, just a sh1tty leather strap across the :thumb:
> 
> That was my Mrs Lbs on the back(alleged)she was worse than me lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Food for the day-

1 whole large chicken

350g fillet steak

90g whey

2eggs fried

Half tub of coleslaw

some mushrooms&onions

400mg DNP

Night night x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

1 whole chicken lol, love it!

nn mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That is what i am talkin about ,night!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Food for the day-
> 
> 1 whole large chicken
> 
> ...


you trying to get as big as b.L :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

VON! You sexy cnut.... missing you like fhk....

woodham can confirm.... .pmed babe z x


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

morning Janik


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> morning Janik


moarnin mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> VON! You sexy cnut.... missing you like fhk....
> 
> woodham can confirm.... .pmed babe z x


were u p!shed last night pmsl? brilliant mate


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

He was. Had a nice PM.. again.. Lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I didn't get no fvcking pm. cvnts :crying:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> He was. Had a nice PM.. again.. Lol


i fukin didnt?! has he got his n0b out?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I didn't get no fvcking pm. cvnts :crying:


me either mate  only kay and her boaring erse insersion pics


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> me either mate  only kay and her boaring erse insersion pics


Ahhh now we know who the favourite is dont we!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Ahhh now we know who the favourite is dont we!


im every cvnts favorite mate  thought that was a given


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im every cvnts favorite mate  thought that was a given


I didnt mean you though, I meant kay getting special pms when we dont, you soft headed cvnt. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I didnt mean you though, I meant kay getting special pms when we dont, you soft headed cvnt. :lol:


ahhhh....ill no bother forwarding them then


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Why would u guys get special PMs? It took a lot of work to grow my boobs and develop a lady flower in the womb and takes even more work having a period once a month. Us women deserve the attention we get for being a female. And it just basically told me to reply or he would never talk to me again and that he was p1ssed. Therefore no reply lol sorry @lxm


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Why would u guys get special PMs? It took a lot of work to grow my boobs and *develop a lady flower* in the womb and takes even more work having a period once a month. Us women deserve the attention we get for being a female. And it just basically told me to reply or he would never talk to me again and that he was p1ssed. Therefore no reply lol sorry @lxm


dont deserve THAT much attention tbf


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> dont deserve THAT much attention tbf


Bad thing is ive seen worse looking!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Why would u guys get special PMs? It took a lot of work to grow my boobs and develop a lady flower in the womb and takes even more work having a period once a month. Us women deserve the attention we get for being a female. And it just basically told me to reply or he would never talk to me again and that he was p1ssed. Therefore no reply lol sorry @lxm


Photos please


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> dont deserve THAT much attention tbf


looks a bit like a gaping wide festering fanny eh mg:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> looks a bit like a gaping wide festering fanny eh mg:


exactly mate 

@Kaywoodham


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

food today-

1 whole large chicken

3pork steaks with cheese melted on them

90g whey

half tub of coleslaw

greens

200mg DNP

just way to get picked up for a chest sesh. also just took a douple scoop of J3D, this made me feel sick 1st time 1 had it so havent had it sinse! we'll see how goes


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> love you rep


Hi Kay ..just seen your tight little torso in your profile pic ....koodos bud , well done :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Hi Kay ..just seen your tight little torso in your profile pic ....koodos bud , well done :thumb:


That's well old rep it's way better these days lolollll


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry i havent been in for a couple of days. Hope its all good still!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Chest an triceps-

Flat bb press-

Bar x 20

100kg x 1

120kg x 1

130kg x 2

110kg x 8

100kg x 10

100kg x 8

70kg x 15-20

Dips-

Bw + 25kg x 10

Bw + 25kg x 10

Bw + 25kg x 10

Cable flys (decline)-

20kg each hand x 12

Dropset

25kg x 6

18kg x failure

12kg x failure

H bar tricep behind head standing press-

35kg x 12

Dropset

45kg x 10

30kg x failure

25kg x failure

Machine press- dropset

stack x failure (10ish)

3/4 stack x failure

1/2 stack x failure

1/4 stack x failure

Done


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking good mate, whole chicken a day sounds something worth looking at.

I was gonna do back n tri's tonight, needed another rest day. Diet and workouts looking good mate.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> That's well old rep it's way better these days lolollll


Really ..is there photos somewhere ??


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Sorry i havent been in for a couple of days. Hope its all good still!


 :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Goodo janik ...workout


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Chest an triceps-
> 
> Flat bb press-
> 
> ...


Loving your workouts sexypants  :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Loving your workouts sexypants  :thumb:


am i wrong ,or is there any shirtlifting going on in here  :scared:

im sure i can smell amal nitrate in here LOL


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Replicator said:


> am i wrong ,or is there any shirtlifting going on in here  :scared:
> 
> im sure i can smell amal nitrate in here LOL


Oh no its just me flirting as usual


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh no its just me flirting as usual


you you flirtasaurus you !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Day 2 of depletion ( poor quality)-


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Replicator said:


> you you flirtasaurus you !


Oh stop it your making me blush  :wub:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Day 2 of depletion ( poor quality)-


Looking pretty good!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking good pal! Get one of the abs too x


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Day 2 of depletion ( poor quality)-


Depletion awrigth where the hell has your body gone ..........arms/shoulders good tho ...mustbe the photo

koodos m8


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

How many pics came up there? I tried to do like 5 lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> How many pics came up there? I tried to do like 5 lol


1 lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> Day 2 of depletion ( poor quality)-


looking good mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> 1 lol


What 1 is it? What do I have on my bottom half?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> What 1 is it? What do I have on my bottom half?


a pink g string


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> What 1 is it? What do I have on my bottom half?


Something red lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

The rest


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

And cheers guys lol x


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

looking good mate...

Now that youve got your bf% right down... it would be a idea to start a clean buk now fella.. whats your plans?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Vvvvvv


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking well on your way mate, be interesting to see what your like in 2 weeks.

I reckon your at between 13-14% ish (in my uneducated opinion haha)

But hard to tell because DNP is known to bloat the stomach and hide the abs behind water, so after another few weeks when you come off you'll get a better picture!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking pretty damn excellent marra, picture reps.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> looking good mate...
> 
> Now that youve got your bf% right down... it would be a idea to start a clean buk now fella.. whats your plans?


Gonna keep cutting mate, get down to single digits hopefully then monster bulk  not gonna p!ss about too long with the cut...9 weeks total is plenty.

97kg btw folks so up a kilo and down bf lol. Happy days


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Gonna keep cutting mate, get down to single digits hopefully then monster bulk  not gonna p!ss about too long with the cut...9 weeks total is plenty.
> 
> 97kg btw folks so up a kilo and down bf lol. Happy days


The magic of tren!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Gonna keep cutting mate, get down to single digits hopefully then monster bulk  not gonna p!ss about too long with the cut...9 weeks total is plenty.
> 
> 97kg btw folks so up a kilo and down bf lol. Happy days


scaryfeet size ??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> scaryfeet size ??


6'2 mate. (size 10 feet lol)


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

morning


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> morning


morning mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

whats for breakfast chunky?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

realised last night i have enough 1 rip to last 4 weeks and enough tt400 to last till about march lol, so was thinkin bout upping 1 rip to 1.5ml EOD for 3 weeks while keeping tt400 at 1ml a week (1.3g gear in all for 3 weeks) then test only at 1g for a month or 2 at 3500-4500cals. then blast/bulk for 6weeks test/tren/deca/sd matrix for 6 weeks. then cut for summer....

i need looked at i think :huh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> whats for breakfast chunky?


2 multiV

400mg DNP

50mg T3

2g vit C

3cups of coffee lol

at 10am ill eat 1/3 of my large roast chicken


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

morning fcuk face

keep up the good work still more to come off 

ive got a cold not really bothered about training this week or dieting!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> morning fcuk face
> 
> keep up the good work still more to come off
> 
> ive got a cold not really bothered about training this week or dieting!


cheers sh!t breath 

aye fair wee wack still to come off, altho i think it'll shift very quickly now im down there.

if not then iv plenty drugs on hand to kick it in the erse  lol

hows ya today anyway, job hunting still not working out?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I think keep going til your 6 pack arrives. I like 6 packs


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Tony what happened with interview in Newport? U could of been a member of team taffy then!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I think keep going til your 6 pack arrives. I like 6 packs


i plan to pal.....but i prefer my power gut


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

sausage egg & chips....

that is all


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> sausage egg & chips....
> 
> that is all


ahhhhhh!!!!!! no beans? sounds dry


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahhhhhh!!!!!! no beans? sounds dry


you wouldnt say no!!!!!

bit of ketch up...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> you wouldnt say no!!!!!
> 
> bit of ketch up...


yes i would :rolleye:

tam sauce is a good substitute :drool:

2 weeks jan!....just 2 fukin weeks.....U CAN DO IT :gun_bandana:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers sh!t breath
> 
> aye fair wee wack still to come off, altho i think it'll shift very quickly now im down there.
> 
> ...


Just had a telephone interview for a sh1tty job i dont even want was a weird conversation but beggars cant be chooser at the minute!

interview next monday as well just very slow going mate! i need something to happen quickly and there is no temp work round here cant believe it!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

drink plenty water mate and vit c will help!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Tony what happened with interview in Newport? U could of been a member of team taffy then!


wasted my time, didnt read my CV properly and thought I had sold IT Services when i had sold IT Finance!

Im half sheep shagger now anyway my son is in LLaneli so i have to go to wales every other week..thank god i dont have to live there:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> drink plenty water mate and vit c will help!


i try mate, just about to up vitC to 4g a day


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Day 2 of depletion ( poor quality)-


whats the weight and estimated bf mate?

@Kaywoodham your not the only one love...but who can blame me for trying to get t1t pics.... :innocent: glad the pm i thought i sent to von went to the wrong account/mis-spelt name haha.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> whats the weight and estimated bf mate?
> 
> @Kaywoodham your not the only one love...but who can blame me for trying to get t1t pics.... :innocent: glad the pm i thought i sent to von went to the wrong account/mis-spelt name haha.


theres more pics mate, 97kg....no idea bf, still too much tho


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I emptied the stock of alcohol in the garage/booze cupboard monday night.... thought fhk it off work why not.....:laugh: was up till 6am... never again!as usual.

Von keep at it mate, serious fhking difference, its like a gym fairy has popped out with her wand and everythings falling into place, whats your end game aim ? x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> I emptied the stock of alcohol in the garage/booze cupboard monday night.... thought fhk it off work why not.....:laugh: was up till 6am... never again!as usual.
> 
> Von keep at it mate, serious fhking difference, its like a gym fairy has popped out with her wand and everythings falling into place, whats your end game aim ? x


2022 - be as big as fukin possible, then calm the ham with the steds and progress at my leasure/sensibly for the rest of my days i suppose. so 10 years to go mad and dabble in everything.

i guess what im trying to say.........is i have no fukin clue pmsl


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

sounds like a plan to me mate....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> 2022 - be as big as fukin possible, then calm the ham with the steds and progress at my leasure/sensibly for the rest of my days i suppose. so 10 years to go mad and dabble in everything.
> 
> i guess what im trying to say.........is i have no fukin clue pmsl


No aims to compete in any way?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> No aims to compete in any way?


na mate, too many flaws skelital flaws in chest/ribs & barely enough time to wipe my erse (thats why i dont half the time  )


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

suffering today peeps, energy is mega low and im fukin hank marvin :crying: heats kicked me in the teeth today too 

.....no likey this no carb capers! way to down 2g vitC see if that peps me up a bit.

food today-

1 whole roast chicken

couple small blobs of light mayo

90g whey

350-450g fillet steak

green beans

2 eggs

some fried onions & mushrooms

400mg DNP

50mg T3

4g vit c

about 7 coffees with milk lol (none of that horrible sugar)

split into 3 meals, 10am, 12.30pm, 3.30pm

6pm after 30-45min cardio

8pm meal

also did 30min am cardio fasted


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good work,but i still hate poison!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good work,but i still hate poison!


ok coke heed


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ok coke heed


I whish


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Put comparison pics of my last 6 weeks progress up in another thread so might as well do it in here eh!

107kg


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

102kg


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

97kg


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

and this was me 5 month ago to the day!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Put comparison pics of my last 6 weeks progress up in another thread so might as well do it in here eh!
> 
> 107kg


You're defo filling out there,shame about the pose,it does you no justice,i know you said you wanted to keep it for comparison,but change it now mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You're defo filling out there,shame about the pose,it does you no justice,i know you said you wanted to keep it for comparison,but change it now mate?


ill keep to this pose/poses as a staple point. BUT i am open to sugestions and ill fill ur [email protected] bank needs


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ill keep to this pose/poses as a staple point. BUT i am open to sugestions and ill fill ur [email protected] bank needs


Lat spread rear,arny side chest/bi/forearm/,front double bi!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Lat spread rear,arny side chest/bi/forearm/,front double bi!


i will sort u out mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

back i mighty spotty atm hence no recent back pics but ill do them regardless


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> back i mighty spotty atm hence no recent back pics but ill do them regardless


No don;t,it no matter mate,another time


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's some self done ones, I'll get the digital camera out when she comes home tonight


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Day 3 of depletion. I'll update pics rite threw the 2 weeks too see the changes and also during the 2-3 week test only.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Here's some self done ones, *I'll get the digital camera out when she comes home *tonight


Awesome mate, make sure she wears matching bra and pants, p1sses me off when they're different. :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Awesome mate, make sure she wears matching bra and pants, p1sses me off when they're different. :whistling:


I'm more a gstring and string vest man with no bra


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I'm more a gstring and string vest man with no bra


 :drool:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Theres a monster in this thread ;-D


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> Here's some self done ones, I'll get the digital camera out when she comes home tonight


are you flirting with me again


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Theres a monster in this thread ;-D


I left him out the pics mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> are you flirting with me again


I'm more a straight to the point rapist tbh lol x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

No vids??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> No vids??


Of the wife? Plenty


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Having a weak moment lads! The 2/3 of a strawberry cheesecake is stuck in my head an the mrs keeps tellin is to eat it!!!!! Help!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Having a weak moment lads! The 2/3 of a strawberry cheesecake is stuck in my head an the mrs keeps tellin is to eat it!!!!! Help!!!!


Bend her over and film it,,,, :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Here's some self done ones, I'll get the digital camera out when she comes home tonight


far better photos ....and no your not getting any MORE reps ..youve had enough for yer posing for this week LOL


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Having a weak moment lads! The 2/3 of a strawberry cheesecake is stuck in my head an the mrs keeps tellin is to eat it!!!!! Help!!!!


Think of the cheese cake as a cystic case of acne when you look at it and imagine someone has farted on it. Morning btw


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

full english brecky

that is all


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

MORNING cvnts & good guys (u decide whos who)

big boss's are in today so its shirt and tie job for me lol. i did not cave last night! 1 cheesestring and 90g banoffee whey sorted me out


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Bend her over and film it,,,, :lol:


i would.....but bad pip atm 



Replicator said:


> far better photos ....and no your not getting any MORE reps ..youve had enough for yer posing for this week LOL


cmon to fuk reps! how am i supposed to take the top spot off ya without ur reps lol



infernal0988 said:


> Think of the cheese cake as a cystic case of acne when you look at it and imagine someone has farted on it. Morning btw


it was hard mate but i got threw it  also decorating all w.e so tamptations will be minimal.....i hope


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

am i the only one here who has an eye on jan's cheeky right nip in his new avi shot !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> am i the only one here who has an eye on jan's cheeky right nip in his new avi shot !


hahaha, he is a cheeky fuker is he! ill need to play with him a bit next time to harden um up


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> hahaha, he is a cheeky fuker is he! ill need to play with him a bit next time to harden um up


ive got burger nips to start with lol !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> ive got burger nips to start with lol !


pmsl, burger nips. iv got 1 inverted 1 too :lol: comes out when he's excitied


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

todays antics-

6.45- 40min fasted cardio

7.30- 2g vit C 2minti V

10.00- 3 egg omellet (cheese/onion/shroom/tom) 30g whey in water

12.30- 3egg omellet (cheese/onion/shroom/tom) 30g whey in water

3.30- 2 chicken legs

5pm - 2tins tuna (blob of light mayo) 2g vit C

6.30PWO- 90g whey in water

8.00- 350g fillet steak & greens

10pm- 200mg DNP 2 diazepam

back & biceps tonight (some weighted abs too)


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> am i the only one here who has an eye on jan's cheeky right nip in his new avi shot !


yup :blink:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Replicator said:


> yup :blink:


woodham will be in here soon flicking her bean to those nips!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl, burger nips. iv got 1 inverted 1 too :lol: comes out when he's excitied


I got a perverted one,comes out and takes pictures.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Back and biceps-

Wide grip overhand pullups-

Bw x 12 full (oh yeh!)

Bw x 10

Bw x 9+ assists to completely fuk them up 

Very happy with these tonight, strength is up.

Very Wide grip cable rows (lat bar)-

90kg x 8

Dropset..

115kg x 6+partials (fuked)

90kg x failure

70kg x failure

50kg x failure

30kg x failure

Straight arm lat pushdown-

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

30kg x failure

Db curls-

20kg (each hand) x 8

20kg x 10

25kg x 6

15kg x failure

7kg x failure

Pinochios-

30kg bb x 12

30kg x 12

30kg x failure

Was gonna do a Vgrip cable row dropset but was fuked lol. Happy with the sesh tonight.

STILL 96kg!!! Even with no carbs lol, bf is down and strength is up. It may be the extra 3ml a week of 1rip iv started pumping in  gotta love tren


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

simple silly question, I take my vit c in three hits throughout the day (non after 730 at night as it makes ya get up for a pee in the nite). Also do the same with my multi and fish oils.......


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> simple silly question, I take my vit c in three hits throughout the day (non after 730 at night as it makes ya get up for a pee in the nite). Also do the same with my multi and fish oils.......


What's the question buddy lol? I don't really think about when I take it mate, take 2 first thing in 250ml water then again before I leave work at half 5. As long as u get it down ya mate I don't think timings make and great difference


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I take 3000mg at the moment of vit c, gonna up it too 5000mg on 1st Dec (things change then). I just think perhaps if its taken in a glut rather than in stages much more could be peed out?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I take 3000mg at the moment of vit c, gonna up it too 5000mg on 1st Dec (things change then). I just think perhaps if its taken in a glut rather than in stages much more could be peed out?


Honestly Never thought too far into it mate lol, at 5g I'd take 2g on waking. 2g at 1ish and 1g with my tea at 6 on paper........in reality I'd forget to take the 1pm dose and have 3g at some point together lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> simple silly question, I take my vit c in three hits throughout the day (non after 730 at night as it makes ya get up for a pee in the nite). Also do the same with my multi and fish oils.......


I understood vit c lasts 6 hours in body,multi better twice/day and cod oil daily,but i may be out of date,any new studies?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Well I know for sure if I take vitc in the early/late evening I am up all nite peeing lol.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning jan

Hope you are well mate. Still on dnp? If so, how you feeling today??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Morning jan
> 
> Hope you are well mate. Still on dnp? If so, how you feeling today??


morning paul, all's well here mate....on last 2 weeks of DNP (5days in) with no carbs & no cheats! 14solid days to finish me off.

also upped my gear for a last hoora 

how u feeling?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah im good mate. Just froze my ar$e off doing a level survey in a field lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah im good mate. Just froze my ar$e off doing a level survey in a field lol!


i walk the streets in Tshirts atm....damn DNP


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

just got my nolva in so pumping in 20mg a day (will frontload for a week loabs)


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i walk the streets in Tshirts atm....damn DNP


Haha. Maybe dnp could be the answer for people saving on heating costs!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Haha. Maybe dnp could be the answer for people saving on heating costs!


death is quite a high cost tbf :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> death is quite a high cost tbf :lol:


Haha. I suspect more die due to the cold tho lol!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i walk the streets in Tshirts atm....damn DNP


So do i ,no dnp,just food turnover rising core coupled to aas!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I understood vit c lasts 6 hours in body,multi better twice/day and cod oil daily,but i may be out of date,any new studies?


i use the 1000mg (1 a day) timed release one from H&B so takes care of this issue i would imagine


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Finally she's gone!  house to myself for the w.e! Pity it's to decorate but I'm gonna fly threw it


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

:crying:



George-Bean said:


> Well I know for sure if I take vitc in the early/late evening I am up all nite peeing lol.


I do that anyway .................its an age thing :crying:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Finally she's gone!  house to myself for the w.e! Pity it's to decorate but I'm gonna fly threw it


why ?? you on the marching powders again :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> death is quite a high cost tbf :lol:


Nnnnnaaahhhh just take more test and come back from the dead


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> why ?? you on the marching powders again :lol:


Hehe no mate, I'm decorating the living room so she took the kids to her parents for the w.e to give me peace to do it...which is what I need if she wants it finished by Sunday lol.

Nothing was prepped so had to clear out the room today & Got the huge wall stripped/ sanded and cleaned up the skirting etc, just away to start with the masking tape and I'm ready to lift a paint brush lol, it's White ATM and just getting a freshen up so the painting will only take 1 coat so happy days, then to paper the monster wall 

What u upta this w.e mate?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Hehe no mate, I'm decorating the living room so she took the kids to her parents for the w.e to give me peace to do it...which is what I need if she wants it finished by Sunday lol.
> 
> Nothing was prepped so had to clear out the room today & Got the huge wall stripped/ sanded and cleaned up the skirting etc, just away to start with the masking tape and I'm ready to lift a paint brush lol, it's White ATM and just getting a freshen up so the painting will only take 1 coat so happy days, then to paper the monster wall
> 
> ...


Same as last weekend :blink:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Nnnnnaaahhhh just take more test and come back from the dead


Destined to walk the earth with on roided up men....you'll be in ur fukin element lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Nnnnnaaahhhh just take more test and come back from the dead



JANIKvonD said:


> Destined to walk the earth with on roided up men....you'll be in ur fukin element lol


they are on the night at 10 ...................Walking Dead


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Nnnnnaaahhhh just take more test and come back from the dead
> 
> they are on the night at 10 ...................Walking Dead


Fuk yeh mate so it if  !!!

Oh can't wait now lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk yeh mate so it if  !!!
> 
> Oh can't wait now lol


6th one of 8


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Something to work to mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Something to work to mate


That us TERRIBLE


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> 6th one of 8


Is there only 8 episodes ?! I thought they made this a long 1. Gutted


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

yea I suppose Boney M are like the walking dead :confused1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Is there only 8 episodes ?! I thought they made this a long 1. Gutted


sure is

press the information button when it comes on and it will tell ye


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> yea I suppose Boney M are like the walking dead :confused1:


What's "boney M" lol?

Fuk knows how there can only be 3 episodes left! There's sh!tloads going on!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Whats front loading mean?

Rep 1000mg of vitamin c isnt enough to keep my gout away, not had a problem with it for months and months now since I hit the vit c @ 1500mg, up on 3000/5000mg per day now, (it neutralizes the uric acid), trust me you never want gout, I never forget my vit c lol I also find vit c stops my belly bloating out.

When you go for your last pee at night, lean back and squeeze the last drop out, then lean forward and the last of your bladder will empty. (dr told me that and I no longer generally wake up in the night for a pee pee.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> What's "boney M" lol?
> 
> The group thats singing the song and thier name is plastered across the top of teh vidoe FFS :whistling:
> 
> Fuk knows how there can only be 3 episodes left! There's sh!tloads going on!


Dont blame me ..not my fault ...jsut shows there will be another series :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Whats front loading mean?
> 
> Rep 1000mg of vitamin c isnt enough to keep my gout away, not had a problem with it for months and months now since I hit the vit c @ 1500mg, up on 3000/5000mg per day now, (it neutralizes the uric acid), trust me you never want gout, I never forget my vit c lol I also find vit c stops my belly bloating out.
> 
> When you go for your last pee at night, lean back and squeeze the last drop out, then lean forward and the last of your bladder will empty. (dr told me that and I no longer generally wake up in the night for a pee pee.


Front loading is taking a humugous dose of roids right at the start to get the levels up quickly ...works well too.

NO NO George you got me wrong there ,.. I was mearly stating thats all I take. ..but only need to take the one a day due to the timed release :thumbup1:

Wait till you get to my age as far as going all night without a pee is concerned


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Whats front loading mean?
> 
> Rep 1000mg of vitamin c isnt enough to keep my gout away, not had a problem with it for months and months now since I hit the vit c @ 1500mg, up on 3000/5000mg per day now, (it neutralizes the uric acid), trust me you never want gout, I never forget my vit c lol I also find vit c stops my belly bloating out.
> 
> When you go for your last pee at night, lean back and squeeze the last drop out, then lean forward and the last of your bladder will empty. (dr told me that and I no longer generally wake up in the night for a pee pee.


U strike me as the kinda guy that drops his trousers/pants to his ankles to pee at a urinal  lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Dont blame me ..not my fault ...jsut shows there will be another series :thumbup1:


Your gttin the blame rep  u watching it, iv just put it on now


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> U strike me as the kinda guy that drops his trousers/pants to his ankles to pee at a urinal  lol


gone past that, sitting down to p1ss now lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> gone past that, sitting down to p1ss now lol


Never sat on a urinal before!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Whats front loading mean?
> 
> Rep 1000mg of vitamin c isnt enough to keep my gout away, not had a problem with it for months and months now since I hit the vit c @ 1500mg, up on 3000/5000mg per day now, (it neutralizes the uric acid), trust me you never want gout, I never forget my vit c lol I also find vit c stops my belly bloating out.
> 
> When you go for your last pee at night, lean back and squeeze the last drop out, then lean forward and the last of your bladder will empty. (dr told me that and I no longer generally wake up in the night for a pee pee.


Also my wife front loads twice a day,something to do with a washing machine or dryer:confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> gone past that, sitting down to p1ss now lol


No I mean standing lol, not calling u a girl


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Also my wife front loads twice a day,something to do with a washing machine or dryer:confused1:


Mine just takes loads twice a day


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Those were the days


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Your gttin the blame rep  u watching it, iv just put it on now


was quite good .I knew hed bonk the blonde ...was just a matter o time ..loads are gonna happen in the next two episodes tho


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> gone past that, sitting down to p1ss now lol


I do when i get up at night ...im b0llock naked anyway so why not when yer still half a sleep..can have 40 winks while waiting ..............I said winks !!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Also my wife front loads twice a day,something to do with a washing machine or dryer:confused1:



View attachment 101937


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> was quite good .I knew hed bonk the blonde ...was just a matter o time ..loads are gonna happen in the next two episodes tho


Yeh it was a good 1, murrel is a hard cvnt like lol...he'll take some killing I recon. I like derryl too much to see um end up a cvnt cos his bro is back!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Gday men. Been up and hammering this living room from early! Done the roof, the corness and half the Walls. Then just the skirting door and a wall to paper 

I will admit tho that 30min into it I felt I was gonna pass out lol, just no energy ad no carbs and been a cracking weeks training & cardio...so I headed round the shop for a sh!t load of munchies lol (including a foot long hotdog mmmmm) so full of energy now and belly has gone bloated as fuk to the point it's painful! Veins are insane in my hands now too ??

Also feel my nip lump has shrunk??? Is tht even possible after 1 day lol? In my head no doupt


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Yeh it was a good 1, murrel is a hard cvnt like lol...he'll take some killing I recon. I like derryl too much to see um end up a cvnt cos his bro is back!


exactly my thinking hes been brillinat in teh group but when he find out adn meetys his brother hmmmmmmmmmmmm well who knows ....and teh phone calls WTF is taht about ..hes lost it ...you are aware that that is just his imagination eh


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> exactly my thinking hes been brillinat in teh group but when he find out adn meetys his brother hmmmmmmmmmmmm well who knows ....and teh phone calls WTF is taht about ..hes lost it ...you are aware that that is just his imagination eh


I gathered that when his dead wife was talking to him with the rest of the dead folk PMSL


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mmmm beeeer


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Mmmm beeeer


I have smashed some food today down to 12 stone depressing!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> I have smashed some food today down to 12 stone depressing!


12stone ffs how tall are u tenbob? Iv had some sh!te today but nothing ott. Feel like sh!te tho


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> I have smashed some food today down to 12 stone depressing!





JANIKvonD said:


> 12stone ffs how tall are u tenbob? Iv had some sh!te today but nothing ott. Feel like sh!te tho


Stop moaning the pair o ye .........bad as a couple o fish wifes :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Stop moaning the pair o ye .........bad as a couple o fish wifes :lol:


Lol it's hard work getting skinny! My body doesn't like it  . What u upta?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol it's hard work getting skinny! My body doesn't like it  . What u upta?


sciaticas nipping so up for a coupel o dozen pain killers (joking , i only took 4 ) .so when i feel sleepy again ill go back to bed :yawn:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Stop moaning the pair o ye .........bad as a couple o fish wifes :lol:


Ba hahahahaha hahahahaha Fish wifes lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> sciaticas nipping so up for a coupel o dozen pain killers (joking , i only took 4 ) .so when i feel sleepy again ill go back to bed :yawn:


U had tramadol before?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Ba hahahahaha hahahahaha Fish wifes lol!


Lol being from Aberdeen I'd have though I'd heard that saying loads o times


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol being from Aberdeen I'd have though I'd heard that saying loads o times


Ooooohhhhh a fellow aberdonian ? Well now we learn something new ED here dont we ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Ooooohhhhh a fellow aberdonian ? Well now we learn something new ED here dont we ?


It's a Scottish saying I think mate....I'm from Dundee PMSL


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> U had tramadol before?


no... where does she live ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> It's a Scottish saying I think mate....I'm from Dundee PMSL


AAh right lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol being from Aberdeen I'd have though I'd heard that saying loads o times


though you wuz in dundee with the pi's


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> though you wuz in dundee with the pi's


I was supposed to type "I'd have thought YOU'D head of it before" not me I hear it all the time lol.

U mean peh's lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> no... where does she live ?


Never got as far as her house mate, shot my load in an ally then lost interest lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> I was supposed to type "I'd have thought YOU'D head of it before" not me I hear it all the time lol.
> 
> U mean peh's lol


brilliant ..thats the one ...i couldnt think how to spell it LOL


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Never got as far as her house mate, shot my load in an ally then lost interest lol


LOL

anyway on a serious note, no ...what i have had is two co-dydramol and two cocodiene ..feeling tired now so think id better hit the hay


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> LOL
> 
> anyway on a serious note, no ...what i have had is two co-dydramol and two cocodiene ..feeling tired now so think id better hit the hay


Sounds like a cocktail for a good night! How ya get a good sleep bud


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> 12stone ffs how tall are u tenbob? Iv had some sh!te today but nothing ott. Feel like sh!te tho


5 8 at a push! Depressing how much water and fat u hold!

Am still lifting same weights reckon at least another 6lbs to come off!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> no... where does she live ?


cheeky cnut!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

well jan how you cutting today?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> well jan how you cutting today?


He's probably under a mountain of porn and tissues right now since his mrs isnt there :lol:

Thats his cardio sorted at least :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> He's probably under a mountain of porn and tissues right now since his mrs isnt there :lol:
> 
> Thats his cardio sorted at least :thumb:


Mate....ur honestly spot on there PMSL it's been brill


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Mate....ur honestly spot on there PMSL it's been brill


lol you men is funny dudes


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Mate....ur honestly spot on there PMSL it's been brill


Wait until she rings you saying "Right I'm on my way home with the kids. Ill be back in 15 mins."

A danger [email protected] will never feel as tempting as right then.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> well jan how you cutting today?


Today I ^am decorating & haven't had a bite to eat yet cos I had a dodgy tummy from the donner calzone an chips I ate last night 

And as OTB said there has been a MASSIVE amount of extra cardio done


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Today I ^am decorating & haven't had a bite to eat yet cos I had a dodgy tummy from the donner calzone an chips I ate last night
> 
> And as OTB said there has been a MASSIVE amount of extra cardio done


well u better get that decoratin done before your woman gets home or she'll be givin u some tellin off


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Wait until she rings you saying "Right I'm on my way home with the kids. Ill be back in 15 mins."
> 
> A danger [email protected] will never feel as tempting as right then.


Aaahahahaha! Danger [email protected] are about as exciting as it gets tbh


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fukin purple lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> well u better get that decoratin done before your woman gets home or she'll be givin u some tellin off


She's no back till about 9 tonight & just about finished the decorating......what ever ^am I gonna do with 8.5 hours


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fukin purple lol


Is that the next room needing doing mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Is that the next room needing doing mate?


Haha very good. Master of all trades I'll have u know


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha as ghey as it sounds I quite like that mate. Quite gothic looking, and I dont mean as in those fvckers who are miserable all the time and dye their hair black, I mean gothic as in olde worlde castles and sh1t.

On a side note, your living room is about as big as my entire flat, you cvnt.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Subbing into this. Good luck with the cut.

What page are most recent progress pics as not reading 100 pages to find em!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Haha as ghey as it sounds I quite like that mate. Quite gothic looking, and I dont mean as in those fvckers who are miserable all the time and dye their hair black, I mean gothic as in olde worlde castles and sh1t.
> 
> On a side note, your living room is about as big as my entire flat, you cvnt.


I don't really pay attention to it tbh lol, she picks it and I stick it up. I know what u mean tho.

Rite time to clean up and build some furniture & hang new curtain poles etc etc.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Subbing into this. Good luck with the cut.
> 
> What page are most recent progress pics as not reading 100 pages to find em!


Iv been sticking some in my album on my profile mate, most recents at the top (if I put them in) here


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Subbing into this. Good luck with the cut.
> 
> What page are most recent progress pics as not reading 100 pages to find em!


Oh and welcome in buddy


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Iv been sticking some in my album on my profile mate, most recents at the top (if I put them in) here


Seem to be making some good progress buddy, keep at it!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Iv been sticking some in my album on my profile mate, most recents at the top (if I put them in) here


Seem to be making some good progress buddy, keep at it!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fukin purple lol


so is our bedroom  background of profile pic


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Subbing into this. Good luck with the cut.
> 
> What page are most recent progress pics as not reading 100 pages to find em!


Be prepared ..it gonna be awesome :thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Replicator said:


> so is our bedroom  background of profile pic


That also means you have your lat pull down machine in your bedroom, awesome and sure you could use it as some kind of sex toy/swing!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Seem to be making some good progress buddy, keep at it!!


Cheers mate, 6weeks 11kg


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Getting a few followers here now mate

Though i aint sure you want a sweaty fooker in here,ya get nothing but abuse,i hear he is rep whore too:lol: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Getting a few followers here now mate
> 
> Though i aint sure you want a sweaty fooker in here,ya get nothing but abuse,i hear he is rep whore too:lol: :lol:
> View attachment 102071
> View attachment 102072


One more whore can't hurt mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> One more whore can't hurt mate


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Getting a few followers here now mate
> 
> Though i aint sure you want a sweaty fooker in here,ya get nothing but abuse,i hear he is rep whore too:lol: :lol:
> View attachment 102071
> View attachment 102072


LMAO, right no reps for you and de-subbing from your journals...

Dummy is spat out!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweat said:


> LMAO, right no reps for you and de-subbing from your journals...
> 
> Dummy is spat out!!!




NEGGED


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 102079
> 
> 
> NEGGED


Where is the option for negging by the way if there even is one? And no, I am not asking for it to be demonstrated on my reps! lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Where is the option for negging by the way if there even is one? And no, I am not asking for it to be demonstrated on my reps! lol


select rep box, then do not approve of post bang!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> LMAO, right no reps for you and de-subbing from your journals...
> 
> Dummy is spat out!!!


Oh yeh iv to read the 'serious one'. Reps has him well trained now lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Sweat said:


> That also means you have your lat pull down machine in your bedroom, awesome and sure you could use it as some kind of sex toy/swing!!


correct its at the other end

tried that and it just doesnt work ..ye cant get comfortable enoughto enjoy it properly ,
View attachment 102088


the bench is good for a change tho :lol:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Replicator said:


> correct its at the other end
> 
> tryid that and it just doesnt work ..ye cant get comfortable enoughto enjoy it
> View attachment 102088


Surely rather than hooking your legs under the pad thing while using the machine, you wife sits on them jumping up and down and you do lat pull downs at same time.

Best of both worlds mate!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Sweat said:


> LMAO, right no reps for you and de-subbing from your journals...
> 
> Dummy is spat out!!!


Desub if ye like but as soon as you post in it you will be automatically subbed again :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Surely rather than hooking your legs under the pad thing while using the machine, you wife sits on them jumping up and down and you do lat pull downs at same time.
> 
> Best of both worlds mate!!


that one isnt there now I got a different one a couple o months ago , so nowhere to hook legs now thats why i cant do two legged extensions...trust me its no comfy this new one


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning folks.

busy w.e for me but wife n kids are back and she's happy as fuk with it so all's well....other than the fact im waisting away due to not eating a thing yesterday dute to dodgy tummy :crying:

so gonna push some extra cals in today and have an early night


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning folks.
> 
> busy w.e for me but wife n kids are back and she's happy as fuk with it so all's well....other than the fact im waisting away due to not eating a thing yesterday dute to dodgy tummy :crying:
> 
> so gonna push some extra cals in today and have an early night


Sounds good mate, defo put all your focus into the R+R and then you can smash the gym again in no time!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Sounds good mate, defo put all your focus into the R+R and then you can smash the gym again in no time!


just tying to decide if the extra cals are gonna be dirty or clean


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> just tying to decide if the extra cals are gonna be dirty or clean


Go somewhere in the middle ground mate as you was ill yesterday, the boost will help and won't mess up your cut too much I hope!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Go somewhere in the middle ground mate as you was ill yesterday, the boost will help and won't mess up your cut too much I hope!


im sure the testtrenmastdnpt3 will see me through it :whistling:

just sent the apprentice along to the roll van for....

-large lorne, cheese & tattie scone on a baguette.

-large cheeseburger with onions and top sauce

-large caramal slice

also necked a 90g whey in water 45min ago


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im sure the testtrenmastdnpt3 will see me through it :whistling:
> 
> just sent the apprentice along to the roll van for....
> 
> ...


Good lad!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

lxm said:


> Good lad!


x2

lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Von you fhker.... reading that has seriously put me into the thought of going to clarkies for a binge!:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Von you fhker.... reading that has seriously put me into the thought of going to clarkies for a binge!:laugh:


fuk knows whats wrong with me but i actually struggled to finish it.... i did finish it of course but not as quick as i usually inhale my food.

p.s- ur forever binging ya cvnt x


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> im sure the testtrenmastdnpt3 will see me through it :whistling:
> 
> just sent the apprentice along to the roll van for....
> 
> ...


oh dear :nono: ...............what happend to im not having any carbs next week except for veg


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> oh dear :nono: ...............what happend to im not having any carbs next week except for veg


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> oh dear :nono: ...............what happend to im not having any carbs next week except for veg


cmon reps i had ZERO monday-friday some on saturday, ZERO food on sunday....pretty fekin good for me tbh :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> cmon reps i had ZERO monday-friday some on saturday, ZERO food on sunday....pretty fekin good for me tbh :lol:


nope not good enough , they were your words :lol: enjoy your bagette brother


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> nope not good enough , they were your words :lol: enjoy your bagette brother


it was sh!te tbh lol, so was the cheeseburger! caramal slive was devine though


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

oh forgot to say my insurabce company finally pulled there fingers out & my new motor is getting delivered today  its only been 3 fuking weeks!!! so....mcdees any1?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> oh forgot to say my insurabce company finally pulled there fingers out & my new motor is getting delivered today  its only been 3 fuking weeks!!! so....mcdees any1?


yea............ new
View attachment 102182
.... :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> oh forgot to say my insurabce company finally pulled there fingers out & my new motor is getting delivered today  its only been 3 fuking weeks!!! so....mcdees any1?


Burger King


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Burger King


i would have.....but its closed for maintenance lol. kfc is sounding good tbh....12 peice mini fillet family meal with 4 chips and 6 dips  wonder what her and the kids will have


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> i would have.....but its closed for maintenance lol. kfc is sounding good tbh....12 peice mini fillet family meal with 4 chips and 6 dips  wonder what her and the kids will have


 mg: so this has all changed into how fat can i get in aweek has it :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> mg: so this has all changed into how fat can i get in aweek has it :lol:


auch thats childsplay mate....u havent had the pleasure of seeing me bulk yet, u will be creaming ur pants


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i would have.....but its closed for maintenance lol. kfc is sounding good tbh....12 peice mini fillet family meal with 4 chips and 6 dips  wonder what her and the kids will have




i have a steak to come and small spud/veg


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ended up getting 16 piece mini fillet family 'dip box' .......kids ate 1.5 of them between them........ yep........ 14.5 mini fillets and 3packs of chips. Also had half tub of pringles

AND IM STILL HUNGRY :'(


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Ended up getting 16 piece mini fillet family 'dip box' .......kids ate 1.5 of them between them........ yep........ 14.5 mini fillets and 3packs of chips. Also had half tub of pringles
> 
> AND IM STILL HUNGRY :'(


oh dear mg:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Ended up getting 16 piece mini fillet family 'dip box' .......kids ate 1.5 of them between them........ yep........ 14.5 mini fillets and 3packs of chips. Also had half tub of pringles
> 
> AND IM STILL HUNGRY :'(


Not had kfc in ages! Would kill for a carton of gravy!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

morning Jan you tart


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> morning Jan you tart


morning tubby bum, how are ya?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning tubby bum, how are ya?


feeling a bit better today... Ive been ****ting through the eye of a needle all weekend with stomach bug


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

well back to it today but im giving the no carb sh!t a miss.....pointless to have done it tbh but just fancied seeing how much water im still clingin on to! so food today-

8am-30g whey in water & large banana

10am-200g chicken breast 50g brown rice 75g chopped tomatoes

12.30pm-200g chicken breast 50g brown rice 75g chopped tomatoes

3.30pm-200g chicken breast 50g brown rice 75g chopped tomatoes

pre w,o J3D (5.30)

7.00PWO- 90g whey

8.00pm - steak spuds & greens

i feel great today tbh! took the new motor out for a spin and the cvnt fair shifts! also has a couple extras my other 'same spec' car didnt have?? so happy days + i got it for a steal


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> well back to it today but im giving the no carb sh!t a miss.....pointless to have done it tbh but just fancied seeing how much water im still clingin on to! so food today-
> 
> 8am-30g whey in water & large banana
> 
> ...


morning burger nips what car did you get!?

im having a week off gym been ill for a week and a half now and need to shift it and im working a few days this week aswell as trying to study and look for jobs busy!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> feeling a bit better today... Ive been ****ting through the eye of a needle all weekend with stomach bug


i feel ur pain there mate, not nice at all! if its what i had itll be gone very soon


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> morning burger nips what car did you get!?
> 
> im having a week off gym been ill for a week and a half now and need to shift it and im working a few days this week aswell as trying to study and look for jobs busy!












s40 Rdesign 2.0D (same as before but had the 1.8 petrol in blue). my alloys are different tho.

everycvnts no well today! i feel fuking brilliant


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> s40 Rdesign 2.0D (same as before but had the 1.8 petrol in blue). my alloys are different tho.
> 
> everycvnts no well today! i feel fuking brilliant


lovely car mate!

i think the stress has gotten to me a bit i need to just concentrate on some short term goals this week and not worry about training!

all i have to do this week is 2 days work and sit some exams for my pt qualification - not even going to think about anything else!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> lovely car mate!
> 
> i think the stress has gotten to me a bit i need to just concentrate on some short term goals this week and not worry about training!
> 
> all i have to do this week is 2 days work and sit some exams for my pt qualification - not even going to think about anything else!


fukin old mans car lol, interior is quite nice on the Rdesign tbf but this one has heated seats and 6speed gearbox....my other 1 didnt?! 2.0 must just be a higher spec in general.

def get ur head in the rite place first mate.....think stress is very catabolic. hows the job?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> fukin old mans car lol, interior is quite nice on the Rdesign tbf but this one has heated seats and 6speed gearbox....my other 1 didnt?! 2.0 must just be a higher spec in general.
> 
> def get ur head in the rite place first mate.....think stress is very catabolic. hows the job?


Wow that is an old mans car. I had a Lexus is200. Was specced up like them volvos.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Wow that is an old mans car. I had a Lexus is200. Was specced up like them volvos.


goat [email protected] are ya? (seceret handshake stuff).... there the only cvnts who drive lexus lol.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> goat [email protected] are ya? (seceret handshake stuff).... there the only cvnts who drive lexus lol.


Lol since when? The old IS200 is a mint car. Jap mobile are always better then euro trash.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Il swap my dirty corsa for ur car?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> goat [email protected] are ya? (seceret handshake stuff).... there the only cvnts who drive lexus lol.





XRichHx said:


> Lol since when? The old IS200 is a mint car. Jap mobile are always better then euro trash.


I only seem to see either old people or people of indian descent driving IS200's.

And they always seen to be from birmingham....


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> s40 Rdesign 2.0D (same as before but had the 1.8 petrol in blue). my alloys are different tho.
> 
> everycvnts no well today! i feel fuking brilliant


Looks like a cop car!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Looks like a* cocks *car!


Fixed


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Fixed


Lmao!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> fukin old mans car lol, interior is quite nice on the Rdesign tbf but this one has heated seats and 6speed gearbox....my other 1 didnt?! 2.0 must just be a higher spec in general.
> 
> def get ur head in the rite place first mate.....think stress is very catabolic. hows the job?


i like them ive got a 3 series myself estate version though lol!

hopefully ill shift this illness this week ive got an all day exam to do which is stressing me a bit

job startes tomorrow will just be making calls probably around 100 a day quite upsetting to think about 6 years ago i made quite a lot of money making 100 calls a day so im thinking that might be a better option given the circumstances!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Il swap my dirty corsa for ur car?


god knows why but im imagining dirty corsa is a nick name for something lol !


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Ey up Janik, you being naughty again today and eating at a major fastfood chain for each of your meals?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Il swap my dirty corsa for ur car?


as long as that ar$e is in back seat u got a deal


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Ey up Janik, you being naughty again today and eating at a major fastfood chain for each of your meals?


nope  back to it today! forgot my fuking DNP though lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> i like them ive got a 3 series myself estate version though lol!
> 
> hopefully ill shift this illness this week ive got an all day exam to do which is stressing me a bit
> 
> job startes tomorrow will just be making calls probably around 100 a day quite upsetting to think about 6 years ago i made quite a lot of money making 100 calls a day so im thinking that might be a better option given the circumstances!


iv had a couple 3 series as well mate (320d's) & i had a girly X3 3.0d Msport :lol: had a fair few fekin cars tbh lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> god knows why but im imagining dirty corsa is a nick name for something lol !


Somebodies not getting much action at the moment?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> nope  back to it today! forgot my fuking DNP though lol


Double dose tonight instead mate... sure you'll sleep just fine...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Double dose tonight instead mate... sure you'll sleep just fine...


800mg is maybe pushing it a bit mate :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

just had 2 jacket spuds 2tins tuna cos my chicken wasnt cooked yet


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> just had 2 jacket spuds 2tins tuna cos my chicken wasnt cooked yet


Just a tiny "tick me over" meal while the chicken cooks...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Just a tiny "tick me over" meal while the chicken cooks...


yeh but ill prob keep 1 of the chicken meals till tomorrow now mate, will keep fine in the fridge


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i couldnt be fuked spliting 600g cooked chicken into 3 meals with rice so i just ate them all at 1pm with some chopped toms lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

end of this weeks lads and im gonna be done with this cut i recon, ill post final pics on friday and see what like (nowt impressive tbf). i can go WAY further with this but tbh id rather be keeping it for the summer...ill blast in the last of the 1 rip for 2 weeks (12ml left so 2ml eod from tonight) along with 2ml tt400(1 tonight 1 next week). then gonna low dose test till start of jan 400mg test ew @biglbs will be happy to hear  ..... then blast 12weeks then cut 12weeks (seriously) leaving me braw for the summer.

open to opinions of course & ill be bumping this post a couple times for more eyes too see


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i couldnt be fuked spliting 600g cooked chicken into 3 meals with rice so i just ate them all at 1pm with some chopped toms lol.


Yep less than 500g is fa slack jawed *******...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Yep less than 500g is fa slack jawed *******...


it didnt even make a dent mate


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Yep less than 500g is fa slack jawed *******...












600 will make you a god dam sexual tyranosauras.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> 600 will make you a god dam sexual tyranosauras.


ANY TIME,HA HA HA HA HA AHA HAHAHA AHAHA


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i couldnt be fuked spliting 600g cooked chicken into 3 meals with rice so i just ate them all at 1pm with some chopped toms lol.


Lmao, your diet today is better than yesterdays for sure, but you do eat like a truck mate. Can't wait to see what you eat on a bulk if this is your "cut"...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Lmao, your diet today is better than yesterdays for sure, but you do eat like a truck mate. Can't wait to see what you eat on a bulk if this is your "cut"...


He eats correctly,,,,,,,,, er ........ well,,,,,,this meal was good anyhow,,,


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Lmao, your diet today is better than yesterdays for sure, but you do eat like a truck mate. Can't wait to see what you eat on a bulk if this is your "cut"...


Lol this gut took a lot of feeding


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol this gut took a lot of feeding


The arms, chest, traps and delts look like they barely eat anything tho...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> The arms, chest, traps and delts look like they barely eat anything tho...


haha aye its a hard life, that was 6 weeks ago


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha aye its a hard life, that was 6 weeks ago


Was joking of course mate, was expecting you to ban me from your journal for the cheekiness or at least to insult me back.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Was joking of course mate, was expecting you to ban me from your journal for the cheekiness or at least to insult me back.


oh nononono u get banned if u ever stop slagging me  im a cvnt myself and enjoy being surrounded by them  ....id never point out that ur lats forgot to turn up ur lat pose or that even with ur army breeks round ur cankles ur belly has still managed to creep over them.....im just not that kinda guy :thumb: :laugh: .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweat said:


> The arms, chest, traps and delts look like they barely eat anything tho...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> oh nononono u get banned if u ever stop slagging me  im a cvnt myself and enjoy being surrounded by them  ....id never point out that ur lats forgot to turn up ur lat pose or that even with ur army breeks round ur cankles ur belly has still managed to creep over them.....im just not that kinda guy :thumb: :laugh: .


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 102314


where the fuk do u get those?!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> where the fuk do u get those?!


x2


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> where the fuk do u get those?!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 102315


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


>


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 102317


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Somebodies not getting much action at the moment?


Il give u attention..


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Il give u attention..


Im sure you will :innocent:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Im sure you will :innocent:


You got enough coming//


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Just done chest, short and sweet


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

2


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> 2


Looking decent mate, plenty of veins and definition in your neck, chest and arms.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> 2


Good [email protected] pose / face mate...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Chest-

Flat bb press-

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

100kg x 12ish (failure)

Dips-

Bw + 25kg x 10

Bw + 25kg x 10

Bw + 25kg x 10

Bw x 20ish (failure)

Machine iso press-

Dropset..

Stack (125kg) x 20ish (failure)

3/4 stack x failure

1/2 stack x failure

1/4 stack x failure.

Done. No training partner so kept bar lighter just incase lol then shouted for a spotter on last 1.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good work


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Good [email protected] pose / face mate...


Hahaha just noticed the face, brilliant


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Looking good mate. Time to start the rebuild now fella :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

No no not yet I want to see a proper cut 6 pack


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Looking good mate. Time to start the rebuild now fella :thumbup1:


I agree it's time to bulk  sorry Kay but proper cut (single digit bf) will be kept for the summer...it's growing time


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> I agree it's time to bulk  sorry Kay but proper cut (single digit bf) will be kept for the summer...it's growing time


Enjoy the bulking dudette and since this is last journal I in for tonight, will say goodnight all. Laters.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Just inj about 3ml gear into right glute then coughed my guts out for about 20min solid straight after?! Any1 had this..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Enjoy the bulking dudette and since this is last journal I in for tonight, will say goodnight all. Laters.


I do enjoy a good bulk  night buddy x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Just inj about 3ml gear into right glute then coughed my guts out for about 20min solid straight after?! Any1 had this..


You wasted a lot of it straight into blood,should not hurt you but some is lost!Aspirate to avoid,but i never do....ooops


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You wasted a lot of it straight into blood,should not hurt you but some is lost!Aspirate to avoid,but i never do....ooops


Damn is that what's happened?! I aspirate everyware except gluts cos it's hard lol. Been up ALOT of the night with shivers and a splitting head, feel weird as fuk


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Damn is that what's happened?! I aspirate everyware except gluts cos it's hard lol. Been up ALOT of the night with shivers and a splitting head, feel weird as fuk


Yup,OD on test pmsl,,,,,,,,you will be ok 99% of time but you may consider doc visit if probs persisit today,drink loads water 5g vitc split dose


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Yup,OD on test pmsl,,,,,,,,you will be ok 99% of time but you may consider doc visit if probs persisit today,drink loads water 5g vitc split dose


it was 1ml tt400 & near 2ml 1rip in the sam syringe lol, feel gutted iv waisted it now tbh pmsl, jab again tonight?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning mate. Hows the motor?

You still on dnp?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> it was 1ml tt400 & near 2ml 1rip in the sam syringe lol, feel gutted iv waisted it now tbh pmsl, jab again tonight?


Give it a couple of days ya nutter,do it again today and be very ill..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Give it a couple of days ya nutter,do it again today and be very ill..


i was joking mate... lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate. Hows the motor?
> 
> You still on dnp?


morning dude!

motor is brilliant mate. off dnp atm


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning dude!
> 
> motor is brilliant mate. off dnp atm


You need to buy one of those detachable blue sirens for your roof. No more waiting in traffic for you!

When you back on dnp?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> You need to buy one of those detachable blue sirens for your roof. No more waiting in traffic for you!
> 
> When you back on dnp?


haha i used to have 1 when i was younger & chase ppl about the back roads  rite little cvnt i was lol

dunno about dnp mate, got a good weeks worth left but might just fuk it off if im gonna be bulking again, decidid id spent enough time seeing if i can get the bf down and its cut went brilliant....but im gonna keep the real thing for summer! so bulk for few month then a big cut


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Congrats on the tren cough fella!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Congrats on the tren cough fella!


im up for sharring..


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey up janik, hope your feeling better.

Any training today or just farting about feeling sorry for yourself after clipping your vein?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Hey up janik, hope your feeling better.
> 
> Any training today or just farting about feeling sorry for yourself after clipping your vein?


lol rest day for me mate, god knows i need it. i hardly ever train 2 days in a row


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol rest day for me mate, god knows i need it. i hardly ever train 2 days in a row


poor cvnt:lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

aricht m8 ....keep yersel on the straight and narra bud


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> aricht m8 ....keep yersel on the straight and narra bud


As always mate  how ya?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> As always mate  how ya?


No i think he means he is leaving,though i am guessing,he has been around all the journals,telling everyone...


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

feeling ok mate?

i wouldnt worry about the odd bad jab it happens i couldnt walk for 2 weeks on 2ml of one rip eod!

made about 90 calls today between 11 and 5 feel like sh1t now i have revision to do!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Just had my home made curry, wife craving it. 750g chicken 400g basmati 500ml double cream 2xlarge garlic nan + my secret ingredients 

Wife ate a small plate....I pushed down the rest 

Now looking at the large strawberry cheesecake in my fridge. That fukin woman will not stop buying them!!!!! It's only me who likes them ffs !! Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> No i think he means he is leaving,though i am guessing,he has been around all the journals,telling everyone...
> View attachment 102456


What?!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> No i think he means he is leaving,though i am guessing,he has been around all the journals,telling everyone...
> View attachment 102456


His journals gone!!!

Cmon to fuk reps don't leave ffs, too many good guys gone over silly tiffs. Will be very disappointed if u let these nobs drag ya down mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> feeling ok mate?
> 
> i wouldnt worry about the odd bad jab it happens i couldnt walk for 2 weeks on 2ml of one rip eod!
> 
> made about 90 calls today between 11 and 5 feel like sh1t now i have revision to do!


Auch iv a bad jab every other day mate lol, but that was a first. Chest is still slightly tight when I breath in deep but all good other than that.

Was this first day or yesterday?...how is it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> His journals gone!!!
> 
> Cmon to fuk reps don't leave ffs, too many good guys gone over silly tiffs. Will be very disappointed if u let these nobs drag ya down mate


I fear he just cannot deal with the situation,tis a shame,but life i suppose.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> No i think he means he is leaving,though i am guessing,he has been around all the journals,telling everyone...
> View attachment 102456


That is very presumtious , yes im making my way round the journals but not once have i said im leaving or goodbye in a post.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I fear he just cannot deal with the situation,tis a shame,but life i suppose.


what I cant and wont deal with is a Forum with a two tier rule book !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> what I cant and wont deal with is a Forum with a two tier rule book !


what do you mean mate?How?Explain...


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Auch iv a bad jab every other day mate lol, but that was a first. Chest is still slightly tight when I breath in deep but all good other than that.
> 
> Was this first day or yesterday?...how is it


Today mate was fine just a hard slog non stop phone calls probably ion to go self employed in a few weeks when this work dries up getting a bit panicky about money now just trying not o spend anything I don't have to!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Replicator said:


> what I cant and wont deal with is a Forum with a two tier rule book !


Dont really know you mate but you seem like a good chap, be sad to see you leave :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> That is very presumtious , yes im making my way round the journals but not once have i said im leaving or goodbye in a post.


Rep,when you go in everyones journal saying ,be well,nice to have known you,that kind of thing,then tell us you don't want to be part of two tier rule book,i kinda sounds like your leaving,avi changes,journal too or is that what you want us to think,?,,,,perhaps my perceptive powers are low but hay?To be honest mate can you not just move on and forget all this bollox,the mood on the whole forum is down because of this draggin on,we are all here to have fun are we not?

"Been nice knowing you BB hope you achieve all your goals ."

From BB4 journal, Past tense ,indicative?I think so...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning folks, i feel braw today! even popped 200mg dnp


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning folks, i feel braw today! even popped 200mg dnp


Thought you were taking a break or are you using dnp to keep warm lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Thought you were taking a break or are you using dnp to keep warm lol


iv had a weeks break mate so ill just use whats left...just 1 tab a day. im also gonna push much more cals in soon (clean) but up the cardio.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

*OHH* my lump behind my nipple is shrinking!! to start with the lump wasny directly in my nipple more above it id say....then after 2-3days of nolva it moved inside my nipple making it very promenant (only have it in my right 1 mind) but this morning (6days at 20mg ed) the lump has shrunk, still there and hard but deffo going down


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> *OHH* my lump behind my nipple is shrinking!! to start with the lump wasny directly in my nipple more above it id say....then after 2-3days of nolva it moved inside my nipple making it very promenant (only have it in my right 1 mind) but this morning (6days at 20mg ed) the lump has shrunk, still there and hard but deffo going down


Glad to hear it mate. Thats the one reason ill probably never take gear.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> *OHH* my lump behind my nipple is shrinking!! to start with the lump wasny directly in my nipple more above it id say....then after 2-3days of nolva it moved inside my nipple making it very promenant (only have it in my right 1 mind) but this morning (6days at 20mg ed) the lump has shrunk, still there and hard but deffo going down


good to hear


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Glad to hear it mate. Thats the one reason ill probably never take gear.


thats good though mate,...keeps u thinking about what ur doing, its fine if u just keep calm and treat it correctly.



Dai Jones said:


> good to hear


i know eh, thank fuk. also means it was caused my the test and not the tren (lactating gyno) or so i think lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

just pricing up my bulk cycle and think im gonna try som WC stuff, never used them before and there 20ml bottles are a bargain tbh.

gonna get 2x 20ml TNTMAST400 (testC200mg/trenE100mg/mastE100mg ml) & run it at 3ml a week? so..

600mg test C

300mg trenE

300mg mast E

a week for 13weeks...look good enough?

gonna run t3 & adex this time throughout

ill be starting this in january


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> just pricing up my bulk cycle and think im gonna try som WC stuff, never used them before and there 20ml bottles are a bargain tbh.
> 
> gonna get 2x 20ml TNTMAST400 (testC200mg/trenE100mg/mastE100mg ml) & run it at 3ml a week? so..
> 
> ...


how ya going to run the T3 during the cycle?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> just pricing up my bulk cycle and think im gonna try som WC stuff, never used them before and there 20ml bottles are a bargain tbh.
> 
> gonna get 2x 20ml TNTMAST400 (testC200mg/trenE100mg/mastE100mg ml) & run it at 3ml a week? so..
> 
> ...


ThAT'LL do pig,that'll do...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> how ya going to run the T3 during the cycle?


75-100mg every second day mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> ThAT'LL do pig,that'll do...


u ever used this stuff mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> 75-100mg every second day mate


I'm sure it needs to be lower more round 50mg when on a bulk, I have asked ausbuilt about this in his journal


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> I'm sure it needs to be lower more round 50mg when on a bulk, I have asked ausbuilt about this in his journal


half the time ill forget to take them anyway mate so should work out fine :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> u ever used this stuff mate?


Never together though,sounds good.

T3 do not go over 75 no need i have been told reliably.Do'nt worry about eod use ed for 4 weeks/2 off/4again max


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> I'm sure it needs to be lower more round 50mg when on a bulk, I have asked ausbuilt about this in his journal


Surely it would depend on Metabolism,Mars and Aus differ in opinions on this gear and how to use,i do different again,i now have someone helping me who i value and will no doubt be different again,you gotta suck and see more guys,no one knows everything.Take what is said and try it each way,you will be shocked at differences.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> half the time ill forget to take them anyway mate so should work out fine :lol:


****!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Never together though,sounds good.
> 
> T3 do not go over 75 no need i have been told reliably.Do'nt worry about eod use ed for *4 weeks/2 off/4again max*


how long off after that?...as id rather keep it for my cut straight afterwards if iv to stay off for a stretch


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Never together though,sounds good.
> 
> T3 do not go over 75 no need i have been told reliably.Do'nt worry about eod use ed for 4 weeks/2 off/4again max


have you ran it like this


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> have you ran it like this


Used to all the time ,long as you have 4 on/2off/4on rest ,never had a problem.

Am doing it now too!See journal


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Surely it would depend on Metabolism,Mars and Aus differ in opinions on this gear and how to use,i do different again,i now have someone helping me who i value and will no doubt be different again,you gotta suck and see more guys,no one knows everything.Take what is said and *try it each way*,you will be shocked at differences.


i intend to


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Surely it would depend on Metabolism,Mars and Aus differ in opinions on this gear and how to use,i do different again,i now have someone helping me who i value and will no doubt be different again,you gotta suck and see more guys,no one knows everything.Take what is said and try it each way,you will be shocked at differences.


very true, will see then


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> how long off after that?...as id rather keep it for my cut straight afterwards if iv to stay off for a stretch


That must be your choice,Aus will tell you to use thermometer to monitor its action,Mars laughs at the idea,all i know is i use low t3 like that on and off,with rest and my thyroid is fine at 49yrs.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Used to all the time ,long as you have 4 on/2off/4on rest ,never had a problem.
> 
> Am doing it now too!See journal


thanks, will try and find it :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i intend to


Good man,if you cannot find it i know it off heart just ask when ready.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> That must be your choice,Aus will tell you to use thermometer to monitor its action,Mars laughs at the idea,all i know is i use low t3 like that on and off,with rest and my thyroid is fine at 49yrs.


thats one thing that put me off, but not now


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> thanks, will try and find it :thumb:


Training journal yes!??!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Training journal yes!??!


yep


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

biglbs said:


> That must be your choice,Aus will tell you to use thermometer to monitor its action,Mars laughs at the idea,all i know is i use low t3 like that on and off,with rest and my thyroid is fine at 49yrs.


You ever felt any lethargy taking T3? When I used it last time I felt fcuked, I've read a few people get like this but I cannot say for certain it was the T3 as I was on Epistane as well.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> That must be your choice,Aus will tell you to use thermometer to monitor its action,Mars laughs at the idea,all i know is i use low t3 like that on and off,with rest and my thyroid is fine at 49yrs.


im gonna stick to my usual 2on/2off with no rest until summer, this is what aus suggested in the first place as he's ran it like this for years without rest.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good man,if you cannot find it i know it off heart just ask when ready.


ok sexy pants x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> You ever felt any lethargy taking T3? When I used it last time I felt fcuked, I've read a few people get like this but I cannot say for certain it was the T3 as I was on Epistane as well.


what u recon?

gonna get 2x 20ml TNTMAST400 (testC200mg/trenE100mg/mastE100mg ml) & run it at 3ml a week? so..

600mg test C

300mg trenE

300mg mast E

a week for 13weeks...look good enough?

gonna run t3 & adex this time throughout

ill be starting this in january


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> im gonna stick to my usual 2on/2off with no rest until summer, this is what aus suggested in the first place as he's ran it like this for years without rest.


But have you /are you using thermometer as he does,or????It aint good imo too long...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> You ever felt any lethargy taking T3? When I used it last time I felt fcuked, I've read a few people get like this but I cannot say for certain it was the T3 as I was on Epistane as well.


Yes can do that,often means you need more,not always


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> what u recon?
> 
> gonna get 2x 20ml TNTMAST400 (testC200mg/trenE100mg/mastE100mg ml) & run it at 3ml a week? so..
> 
> ...


Looks good, but my concern with the blends is do you know your getting states dosages?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Yes can do that,often means you need more,not always


Interesting, I never thought about upping it. Do you think T3 is a great product? I want to try it again in my next cut.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> what u recon?
> 
> gonna get 2x 20ml TNTMAST400 (testC200mg/trenE100mg/mastE100mg ml) & run it at 3ml a week? so..
> 
> ...


Actually thinking about trying this in my cut!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Rep,when you go in everyones journal saying ,be well,nice to have known you,that kind of thing,then tell us you don't want to be part of two tier rule book,i kinda sounds like your leaving,avi changes,journal too or is that what you want us to think,?,,,,perhaps my perceptive powers are low but hay?To be honest mate can you not just move on and forget all this bollox,*the mood on the whole forum is down *because of this draggin on,we are all here to have fun are we not?
> 
> "Been nice knowing you BB hope you achieve all your goals ."
> 
> From BB4 journal, Past tense ,indicative?I think so...


Speak for yourself mate, some cvnts have no idea whats going on!!! (me)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> But have you /are you using thermometer as he does,or????It aint good imo too long...


i feel uv gotten to know me a bit better over the last few weeks mate........do i seem like the kinda cvnt who'd check my core temp with a thermometer :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Speak for yourself mate, some cvnts have no idea whats going on!!! (me)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Looks good, but my concern with the blends is do you know your getting states dosages?


 :confused1: so what am i getting in new money then lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Actually thinking about trying this in my cut!


maybe stick to shorter esters for a cut mate?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i feel uv gotten to know me a bit better over the last few weeks mate........do i seem like the kinda cvnt who'd check my core temp with a thermometer :lol:


No,so don't go bangin in t3 unregulated 'like Aus' stick to shorter tme frames ye nutter,you will end up on cytomel for life....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Looks good, but my concern with the blends is do you know your getting states dosages?


Reputable labs want it to work=sell more .I buy rohm or other top ones only,


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> No,so don't go bangin in t3 unregulated 'like Aus' stick to shorter tme frames ye nutter,you will end up on cytomel for life....
> View attachment 102481


calm down calm down :lol: if i ran dosages 'like aus' id be dead by now. ill be carefull i promise


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> maybe stick to shorter esters for a cut mate?


I don't fancy becoming a pin cushion lol. and if diet is good it shouldn't matter what ester is ran.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> maybe stick to shorter esters for a cut mate?


I don't fancy becoming a pin cushion lol. and if diet is good it shouldn't matter what ester is ran.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Reputable labs want it to work=sell more .I buy rohm or other top ones only,


True I guess. I use WC. I suppose if they say that's what's in it then roll with that.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> calm down calm down :lol: if i ran dosages 'like aus' id be dead by now. ill be carefull i promise


Ever thought that odd?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Ever thought that odd?


what odd?....the dosages he runs?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> what odd?....the dosages he runs?


How he stays on large and long....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> How he stays on large and long....


yeh he def has a passion it....wether theres substance to it all im yet to be convinced. i much prefer the old school approach to things


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh he def has a passion it....wether theres substance to it all im yet to be convinced. i much prefer the old school approach to things


I too admire his resolve and research,but cannot see much wrong with old school,Loads of big guns made from the approach.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Thing with aus is, and I by no means have anything against the guy, is he is so quick to back everything up with studies and science, that's its almost as if he CAN'T be wrong!

Again I aren't saying he's ignorant to other methods but he's invested that much time, money and effort into it that he seems desperate for his methods to be right. And as we know some things just work better/worse for some people, its all relative to personal differences.

That being said I admire the man and would love to have his knowledge and experience!

And mass, of course!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Thing with aus is, and I by no means have anything against the guy, is he is so quick to back everything up with studies and science, that's its almost as if he CAN'T be wrong!
> 
> Again I aren't saying he's ignorant to other methods but he's invested that much time, money and effort into it that he seems desperate for his methods to be right. And as we know some things just work better/worse for some people, its all relative to personal differences.
> 
> ...


Nut shell.As i have said,Mods and other members have often different views,it is life..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

stat stat Rep ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,has left the auditorium.....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Shame that, hopefully he'll sort his head out and come back when he's had a breather.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Shame that, hopefully he'll sort his head out and come back when he's had a breather.


Depens on ban length,i will sort your reps tomorrow mate that was not needed ,,,,,,oh fook,,,,just realised where i am,rep milky and neg me,i do not want it...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Right chaps,

I have banned Rep perminantly becuase l am fu*ked if me and the rest of the MOD team are being reffered to as useless bastards when we give up our free time to mod this forum free of charge.

The whole situation is fu*king pathetic and FTR Ewen ans Rep were both warned last nite, one realised how pathetic he was being the other one a 50 yr old man as you can see clearly couldnt give it up, pathetic isnt the word.

Anyway as you were chaps and sorry for the drama.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

@Milky where's my post :whistling:

just keeping you busy gramps


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Right chaps,
> 
> I have banned Rep perminantly becuase l am fu*ked if me and the rest of the MOD team are being reffered to as useless bastards when we give up our free time to mod this forum free of charge.
> 
> ...


Not to be a kiss ass mate but dont let one lad p1ss you off, most of us on here think you do a cracking job.

Especially sorting out these arguements on one's birthday...

Hip Hip... Hooray!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

i tried but no,oh well..................i hope we can all love a bit more..hac[/MENTION]ksaki ......thread please


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Not to be a kiss ass mate but dont let one lad p1ss you off, most of us on here think you do a cracking job.
> 
> Especially sorting out these arguements on one's birthday...
> 
> Hip Hip... Hooray!


Fuming mate, l spent half the night pm' ing them both about there petty sh*t.

Best thing is we got his ban overturned to give him the benefit of the doubt last time.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> @Milky where's my post :whistling:
> 
> just keeping you busy gramps


LoL


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Fuming mate, l spent half the night pm' ing them both about there petty sh*t.
> 
> Best thing is we got his ban overturned to give him the benefit of the doubt last time.


and sorry for my part of that,i see good in people,,,


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Fuming mate, l spent half the night pm' ing them both about there petty sh*t.
> 
> Best thing is we got his ban overturned to give him the benefit of the doubt last time.


So the real question is when is supernanny gonna become a mod to keep the children on here under control and put them on the naughty step?

Give you guys a break!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sh!te back sesh- (left forearm pains)

Overhand wide grip pullups-

4sets bw x 8

Straight arm pushdowns-

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

Dropset

45kg x failure

35kg x failure

25kg x failure

^superset with

Db curls

20kg each hand x 10

20kg x 10

Dropset

20kg x failure

15kg x failure

9kg x failure

Cable V row-

Planned dropset!

Stack x 6

Pain was just p!ssing me off by now and couldn't grip the cvnt (forgot my straps too!)

So dropped the weight right down and did a few high rep sets...and tbh my back was pumped to fuk by the end.

Into the sauna I went!

I was wondering why I look leaner today (abs and extra veins are out more) as my diet has had a few dirty bits in there......turns out im down a kg, must be the water coming off since stopping DNP 6days ago....pitty I started it again today lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Sh!te back sesh- (left forearm pains)
> 
> Overhand wide grip pullups-
> 
> ...


When you run out of the DNP take a pic, then one a week later please mate. Be interesting to see the difference in water retention, as people always mention it but never post pics!

Some big a$$ DB curls there mate.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

von ya beast! pm inbound..... reply pls :crying:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> When you run out of the DNP take a pic, then one a week later please mate. Be interesting to see the difference in water retention, as people always mention it but never post pics!
> 
> Some big a$$ DB curls there mate.


Yeh will do mate, deffo leaner but I'll get pics up. Asked her to do back ones and they were fukin terrible cos she wouldn't get outa bed to do it lol.

I woulda done a drop set from the 25kgs as usual but the cvnts were using them & the 22.5s! Ahwell.

Here's her poof effort lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

if she clicks on her iphone screen it actually will focus and adapt the image for light exposure....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> if she clicks on her iphone screen it actually will focus and adapt the image for light exposure....


Swoosh. Lol.

I'll do proper ones tomoro.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Milky said:


> Fuming mate, l spent half the night pm' ing them both about there petty sh*t.
> 
> Best thing is we got his ban overturned to give him the benefit of the doubt last time.


It's done now mate, I loved the guy but Can't blame ya tbh.

Enjoy the rest o your bday


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> It's done now mate, I loved the guy but Can't blame ya tbh.
> 
> Enjoy the rest o your bday


wtf did I miss Jan?????


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh and good morning ha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

moarnin  feeling good today, pumped in 2ml 1rip again last night with no hickups this time..

food planned for today-

m1-seed/grain bar thing, large banana, 50g whey

m2-1 enourmous jacket spud, 2 tins tuna

m3-1 enourmous jacket spud, 400g chicken, half tin spagetti

m4- 1 enourmous jacket spud, 2 tins tuna

m5- PWO 90g whey

m6- 400g steak, rice, greens

m7- few eggs, pint milk

gonna do shoulders as iv missed them the last 2 weeks...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> wtf did I miss Jan?????


replicator got perm ban

morning bud


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice pics jan can really see the lean-ness happening, backs looking good!

Women are clearly sh1t at photography!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin  feeling good today, pumped in 2ml 1rip again last night with no hickups this time..
> 
> food planned for today-
> 
> ...


you fat rat...


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Nice pics jan can really see the lean-ness happening, backs looking good!
> 
> Women are clearly sh1t at photography!


This. Looking decent mate.

My bird is shan at photos as well.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Nice pics jan can really see the lean-ness happening, backs looking good!
> 
> Women are clearly sh1t at photography!


aye she's a lazy cvnt.....didnt even get my hole either :lol:



Jay.32 said:


> you fat rat...


auch ill be starving on this! minght throw in a cheesecake 



XRichHx said:


> This. Looking decent mate.
> 
> My bird is shan at photos as well.


there all useless mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dunno if its the extra tren or mast but.....i am HORNY AS FUK today!! honestly its ridiculous lol, im as bad as it is anyway but holy fuk


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> dunno if its the extra tren or mast but.....i am HORNY AS FUK today!! honestly its ridiculous lol, im as bad as it is anyway but holy fuk


Wheres @Kaywoodham when you need her?!

Get the bat signal


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Wheres @Kaywoodham when you need her?!
> 
> Get the bat signal
> 
> View attachment 102602


LMFAO reps for u later!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin  feeling good today, pumped in 2ml 1rip again last night with no hickups this time..
> 
> food planned for today-
> 
> ...


felt guilty only cooking 1 jacket spud....so had 2 with each meal lol, how iv missed u carbs  oh and a cream cake the lad going on holiday brought in


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

So von you back to putting on mass ?

pm inbound


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

looks like some bunch of queers in here bitch fighting sad cvnts!

and that means you too jan lol!

off to gym first time in a week expecting pain !


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Wheres @Kaywoodham when you need her?!
> 
> Get the bat signal
> 
> View attachment 102602


shell be busy taking pics of her ar$hole and putting them up as tricep shots soon ha ha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> So von you back to putting on mass ?
> 
> pm inbound


yup mate....on the quest for mass now i recon  ....gonna take it easier on the cals until after the wedding in january then full steam ahead


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> yup mate....on the quest for mass now i recon  ....gonna take it easier on the cals until after the wedding in january then full steam ahead


if you want muscle but not fat mate limit your carbs on non work out days and on workout days smash them in post workout!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> looks like some bunch of queers in here bitch fighting sad cvnts!
> 
> and that means you too jan lol!
> 
> off to gym first time in a week expecting pain !


haha youll notice i kept quiet threw the b!tching 

enjoy u weak cvnt x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> if you want muscle but not fat mate limit your carbs on non work out days and on workout days smash them in post workout!


nowt wrong with a bit of fat mate.....especially since i now know i can drop it in a matter of weeks


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> nowt wrong with a bit of fat mate.....especially since i now know i can drop it in a matter of weeks


ha ha yes mate but how hard has it been just to get the fat off and still not get down to a low level!

pointless a little bit really seriously no need to smash in the carbs when your not training do what i do on now workout days i alternate meals with carbs in them that way i dont get too hungry in the day and end up eating **** but i keep the fat at bay!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

wedding ? what the fhk have I missed.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> ha ha yes mate but *how hard has it been just to get the fat off and still not get down to a low level!*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


pretty damn easy actually pmsl.....as long as the carbs are coming from clean wholesome sources mate i dont think fat will be a great issue, especially if the gear i have planned out has any say in it :lol: ill be keeping an eye on fat tho, yes. but ill not let a bit of fat/water hinder my gains from there MAXIMUM potential


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> LMFAO reps for u later!


Is that a promise :wub:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> wedding ? what the fhk have I missed.


mates getting married


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Is that a promise :wub:


lol fukin rep whore


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol fukin rep whore


Have to get the neg replicator gave me balanced out somehow :whistling:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> mates getting married


thought u were gone :sad:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Have to get the neg replicator gave me balanced out somehow :whistling:


fuk off he didnt neg u lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> thought u were gone :sad:


2014 for me mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk off he didnt neg u lol


He fvcking did.

All I said was that I didn't know what the arguement was about he had with ewen, but he posted saying 'fvck the useless mods' etc which I said was attention seeking.

I said be sad to see him go but if he's gonna leave he needs to just do it and not p1ss about trying to get banned.

Negged me saying 'fvck you too' :lol:

Took my neg virginity he did, and didnt even buy me dinner before.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> shell be busy taking pics of her ar$hole and putting them up as tricep shots soon ha ha


I was taking a pic of my ass and Actually worded what I wrote wrong. I was just saying in the same post my triceps were looking better but that pic wasn't actually to show that, it was just to show I wasnt a mess even though I'd been rubbish.

Glad we have cleared this up lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> He fvcking did.
> 
> All I said was that I didn't know what the arguement was about he had with ewen, but he posted saying 'fvck the useless mods' etc which I said was attention seeking.
> 
> ...


Consider it fixed


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Have to get the neg replicator gave me balanced out somehow :whistling:


Just seen this so negged again


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> He fvcking did.
> 
> All I said was that I didn't know what the arguement was about he had with ewen, but he posted saying 'fvck the useless mods' etc which I said was attention seeking.
> 
> ...


lmfao! fuk he was top of the league too mate  musta felt it.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Just seen this so negged again


Just looked and his neg has gone :confused1:

Maybe milky got rid of it? All is right in the word, my neg virginity has been reinstated :bounce:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lmfao! fuk he was top of the league too mate  musta felt it.


I had about 350,000 points IIRC and it took me down to about 320,000.

I think, I dont really pay much attention to the points just read the comments cos some of them are cracking.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I had about 350,000 points IIRC and it took me down to about 320,000.
> 
> I think, I dont really pay much attention to the points just read the comments cos some of them are cracking.


He would have took it off,good ol fella....

I am cursed with position 1 now,it seems unlucky...though i did neg someone earlier in the i am straight thread,that would have hurt!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> He would have took it off,good ol fella....
> 
> I am cursed with position 1 now,it seems unlucky...though i did neg someone earlier in the i am straight thread,that would have hurt!


Aye your reps have put me back up above 350,000.

I have 3575 'rep power', does that mean if i rep someone it adds that amount, and if i neg someone it removes that amount?

Its complicated this whole thing pmsl!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> He would have took it off,good ol fella....
> 
> I am cursed with position 1 now,it seems unlucky...though i did neg someone earlier in the i am straight thread,that would have hurt!


fuk so ya are!.....but for how long 

*runs off to rep ewen*


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

I know u have got a fair bit of fat off mate but I think still around 13% bf that said I think you are doing the right thing back to concentrating on muscle mass and your body will react to the extra cals very well especially with gear aswell


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk so ya are!.....but for how long
> 
> *runs off to rep ewen*


Negs hurt from here ya know,like a right hook of me,,,,, :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> I know u have got a fair bit of fat off mate but I think still around 13% bf that said I think you are doing the right thing back to concentrating on muscle mass and your body will react to the extra cals very well especially with gear aswell


exactly mate, just dont see the point of dragging this out at the start of winter lol. muscle growth is whats most important to me at this point....as lets be honest...im not holding a great deal :lol: . iv dropped a good 10% bf and primed myself for a good blast of growth!....then ill do a 'real' cut' for 3 month and see where i am all in time for summer 

im also gonna be doing a LOT of leg work as im just too lazy with them....it could be 4-5weeks between training them lol, and hopefully with all that extra leg work..the extra cals will go into building the fukers rather than laying over my upperhalf lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

The main reason you are upping your cals is simply you are in live with food mate, as we all are! "Bulking" is just a term to make us feel good while stuffing our faces! 

I'm exactly the same with my legs, only been training them for past 6 weeks or so, just starting to make some progress on them. Did an update picture in the journal, but still got a long way to go after years of neglect!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> The main reason you are upping your cals is simply you are in live with food mate, as we all are! "Bulking" is just a term to make us feel good while stuffing our faces!
> 
> I'm exactly the same with my legs, only been training them for past 6 weeks or so, just starting to make some progress on them. Did an update picture in the journal, but still got a long way to go after years of neglect!


tbh mate my diet is quite good tbf (or so i like to think) only good wholesome foods...ok ill have a cheat here and there but on the whole its not bad.

....i also didnt know u had a journal! ill have a gander


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

oh.. and i post my diet pretty much every day in my journal


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> tbh mate my diet is quite good tbf (or so i like to think) only good wholesome foods...ok ill have a cheat here and there but on the whole its not bad.
> 
> ....i also didnt know u had a journal! ill have a gander


Yeah sure mate, Meal 1 - double sausage and egg mcmuffin meal, meal 2-fish and chips, meal 3 - bargain bucket, meal 4 - Ben and jerrys, this is your real diet... Admit it...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> food planned for today-
> 
> m1-seed/grain bar thing, large banana, 50g whey
> 
> ...


heres yesterdays for example, theres usually more chicken involved lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Yeah sure mate, Meal 1 - double sausage and egg mcmuffin meal, meal 2-fish and chips, meal 3 - bargain bucket, meal 4 - Ben and jerrys, this is your real diet... Admit it...





JANIKvonD said:


> heres yesterdays for example, theres usually more chicken involved lol


theres an extra meal on workout day also.......the w.e is where sh!t happens


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning jan.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

actually it looks like im missing a meal somewhere in there :confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Morning jan.


morning bud  hows ya


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning bud  hows ya


Yeah im good mate. Feeling guilty about last nights cheat meal but scales werent too bad this morning and im off to the gym soon so all is good. Even went for a 3 mile run this morning to make up for last night!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah im good mate. Feeling guilty about last nights cheat meal but scales werent too bad this morning and im off to the gym soon so all is good. Even went for a 3 mile run this morning to make up for last night!


lol...this i gotta investigate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Morning Jan! They said we'd have snow last night, not one fvcking flake!

It snowing up there?

Actually its saturday, so snowing or not, we know you'll be rolling round in white powder by the early hours :lol:

Training today?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Morning Jan! They said we'd have snow last night, not one fvcking flake!
> 
> It snowing up there?
> 
> ...


haha...very good. na no snow here mate & yes im going to do shoulders & legs today.......yes i said legs :lol: then away chrimba shopping for the wife :no: fukin hate it


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha...very good. na no snow here mate & yes im going to do shoulders & legs today.......yes i said legs :lol: then away chrimba shopping for the wife :no: fukin hate it


Fvcking hell, how many kids you got again mate?

Wow legs BEFORE being dragged around every shop in town, only to go back to the very first shop to buy something she say 4 hours ago. I dont envy you my friend!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Morning fcukers!

Day to myself today probably clean the car!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Enjoy Christmas shopping all the only place I will be doing mine is on the computer!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Morning fcukers!
> 
> Day to myself today probably clean the car!


Why are the bailiffs coming round doley :whistling:

Just kidding mate, hows the job search going? Got myself a little xmas job now ive finished uni, definately going to regret it, retail + xmas shoppers = hell.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking hell, how many kids you got again mate?
> 
> Wow legs BEFORE being dragged around every shop in town, only to go back to the very first shop to buy something she say 4 hours ago. I dont envy you my friend!


na we r going seperate ways so i can buy hers.....i get made to pick myself lol. but yes ill have the girls to help me!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> na we r going seperate ways so i can buy hers.....i get made to pick myself lol. but yes ill have the girls to help me!


Ahhh you'll be fine then, I can tell its gonna cost an arm an a leg though!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Morning fcukers!
> 
> Day to myself today probably clean the car!





tonyc74 said:


> Enjoy Christmas shopping all the only place I will be doing mine is on the computer!


what a boring life uv got.....id be [email protected] my brains out while getting frittered out my t!ts


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Ahhh you'll be fine then, I can tell its gonna cost an arm an a leg though!


iv brought a grand so should be fine lol. the plus side is i dont have anything to do with the kids/familys xmas pressies....she does EVERYTHING, which is fine by me


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> theres an extra meal on workout day also.......the w.e is where sh!t happens


Was only pulling ya leg mate, you eat a lot cleaner than me that's for sure! Keep it up mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Was *only pulling ya leg mate*, you eat a lot cleaner than me that's for sure! Keep it up mate!


that wasnt my leg......


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> that wasnt my leg......


Stop sending me PMs asking for sexy webcam chat with you, not my cup of tea mate!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Why are the bailiffs coming round doley :whistling:
> 
> Just kidding mate, hows the job search going? Got myself a little xmas job now ive finished uni, definately going to regret it, retail + xmas shoppers = hell.


Proabaly not long!

Have a week or so work lined up should see me through December I do have a small fall back plan ! Hate Xmas shops I was in Birmingham yesterday it was horrific!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Stop sending me PMs asking for sexy webcam chat with you, not my cup of tea mate!


do u know how much effort is involved in shaving ur starfish with a nose trimmer?!....i lost about 3 of the cvnts! thanks for nothing


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Proabaly not long!
> 
> Have a week or so work lined up should see me through December I do have a small fall back plan ! Hate Xmas shops I was in *Birmingham yesterday* it was horrific!


place is over-run :whistling:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> do u know how much effort is involved in shaving ur starfish with a nose trimmer?!....i lost about 3 of the cvnts! thanks for nothing


Bet you enjoyed every second of it as well ha.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Bet you enjoyed every second of it as well ha.


there still up there! ....brushing my teeth this morning, wondering when the fuk i bought an electric tooth brush?!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> there still up there! ....brushing my teeth this morning, wondering when the fuk i bought an electric tooth brush?!


Mrs been spending your hard earned cash again!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Mrs been spending your hard earned cash again!


no....the nose hair trimmers i lost are still switched on


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> no....the nose hair trimmers i lost are still switched on


lol. I probably should have got that joke, ill blame it on the flu I have. :/


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Done shoulders today for first time in a couple week (legs tomoro as didn't have time)-

Seated bb press-

65kg x 10

70kg x 8

75kg x 8 (PB I think)

80kg x 6 (PB)

85kg x 0 PMSL nothing left to give.

Db side laterals-

10kg (each hand) x 10

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

Straight back to

10kg x failure

Face pulls-

36kg x 10

36kg x 10

45kg x 10

54kg x 10 (PB I think)

61kg x 8 (PB)

3point delt raise (seated)-

2sets to failure.

I don't know WTF is going on...been on higher cals for a week..abs are fading a bit I recon, but iv got new veins all over my traps and upper chest (and there fat ones?) got new veins all over my arm and hands.* I'm down to 95kg!* and my strength seems to have taken a leap. PMSL fuk this game.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice workout mate, good work on the PB's, will throw some reps when I can.

By the way, the DB lateral raises, they fully straight arm? I do mine seated on bench now, so no chance of rocking at all, very strict, but max out on 15kg.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

nice of you to pop on mate..! :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I tend to notice the strength from tren comes all in one big lump, could be that?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Nice workout mate, good work on the PB's, will throw some reps when I can.
> 
> By the way, the DB lateral raises, they fully straight arm? I do mine seated on bench now, so no chance of rocking at all, very strict, but max out on 15kg.


Na I do mine standing with the start point infront of me. Yes straight arm but I don't lock out my elbows, keep my shoulders back...slight bend at my knees & stick my erse oot.

So basically I look like a duck during takeoff. Heaviest iv gone is 25kg each hand


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I tend to notice the strength from tren comes all in one big lump, could be that?


Can't say um complaining, also overly horney (opposed to horny as fuk) the past 3-4 days


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just keep in mind tren can be a cvnt on the sex drive. Shut me down bad first time I used it and it was deffo a mistake not running the test for a few weeks longer.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Just keep in mind tren can be a cvnt on the sex drive. Shut me down bad first time I used it and it was deffo a mistake not running the test for a few weeks longer.


Just as well iv a good 9.5 years to go on this cycle llf


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> nice of you to pop on mate..! :thumb:


Wat ya sayin bud? P!shed the night..


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Na I do mine standing with the start point infront of me. Yes straight arm but I don't lock out my elbows, keep my shoulders back...slight bend at my knees & stick my erse oot.
> 
> So basically I look like a duck during takeoff. Heaviest iv gone is 25kg each hand


If I picturing this right, this is like a rear delt raise is it not? 25kg is nice mate.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Wat ya sayin bud? P!shed the night..


Meh.. nearly.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> If I picturing this right, this is like a rear delt raise is it not? 25kg is nice mate.


No mate, got into incrediblebulks journal and have a look at his shoulder video, or bigjims video journal, they do there's the same way.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning janikvond. What are your plans today?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Morning janikvond. What are your plans today?


Morning buddy, I'm taking the girls to see rise of the guardians at 11.30. Done all the wifes chrimbo shopping yest & just finished wrapping them....she's got the bacon n egg rolls on. After the pics we'll prob just chill.....gotta catch up on walking dead too 

Yourself?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning buddy, I'm taking the girls to see rise of the guardians at 11.30. Done all the wifes chrimbo shopping yest & just finished wrapping them....she's got the bacon n egg rolls on. After the pics we'll prob just chill.....gotta catch up on walking dead too
> 
> Yourself?


Just chilling today mate. Off to the park later for a kick about with bella as long as the rain holds off!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Yolks runny please mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

well......woke up to an inch of snow this morning, spittering of rain now tho


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

w.e involved lots of shopping....wrapping....DIY.....cinema with the kids (rise of the guardians). its all good


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Morning mate.... hows it going?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good morning everyone,have a great day


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Morning mate.... hows it going?


morning bud, alls good in the hood.....glad im done and dusted for chrimbo now! just gotta sit back and stuff my pu$$ now 

how ya?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I got get the misses xmas presents.... she is so hard to buy for.. I tell her just to have money off me and get what you want... but she would rather I buy for her. Then what ever I buy she fckin takes back, and swaps :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> I got get the misses xmas presents.... she is so hard to buy for.. I tell her just to have money off me and get what you want... but she would rather I buy for her. Then what ever I buy she fckin takes back, and swaps :cursing:


haha..EXACT same sitiation im usually in, but i had a good idea of what she wanted as she's dropped enough hints tbh lol. so did the LOT on sat  all wrapped and under the tree so happy days.....cvnt will still prob no like them lol. got her Bday on its way too  (13th)


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha..EXACT same sitiation im usually in, but i had a good idea of what she wanted as she's dropped enough hints tbh lol. so did the LOT on sat  all wrapped and under the tree so happy days.....cvnt will still prob no like them lol. got her Bday on its way too  (13th)


don't mention birthdays my mrs and my dad are on 22nd n 23rd I hate xmas money wise cuz I'm always skint


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> don't mention birthdays my mrs and my dad are on 22nd n 23rd I hate xmas money wise cuz I'm always skint


you just reminded me its my daughters bday on the 27th :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> you just reminded me its my daughters bday on the 27th :cursing:


o dear


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

thats another £200 down :cursing: :bounce:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> thats another £200 down :cursing: :bounce:


dammit less money for gear then ? :w00t:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> dammit less money for gear then ? :w00t:


exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just get get her something cheap .D she wont notice


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Just get get her something cheap .D she wont notice


not that easy anymore kids know the difference!!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

She is only 3. she wouldnt know any different.... but my misses would lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> She is only 3. she wouldnt know any different.... but my misses would lol


my boy is 3 and he know trust me


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> not that easy anymore kids know the difference!!!


so the kids are like this is a candy phone i asked for a fawking Iphone!!! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> so the kids are like this is a candy phone i asked for a fawking Iphone!!! :lol:


yeah... my misses will give her £200 aswel so thats 400


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> yeah... my misses will give her £200 aswel so thats 400


so let me get this straight? Your 3 year old daughter is given 400£ Can you be my daddy please ? :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> so let me get this straight? Your 3 year old daughter is given 400£ Can you be my daddy please ? :lol:


I have 2 children from previous... so I give them all £200 each for birthdays.. my misses also gives her so she is a lucky girl lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> I have 2 children from previous... so I give them all £200 each for birthdays.. my misses also gives her so she is a lucky girl lol


OMFG i was happy if a got a Action man figure for my Birthday or just a toy at that age lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> yeah... my misses will give her £200 aswel so thats 400


eh? us give seperatly to the kids lol? but yeh just aint cheap!....mines bdays are, 9thfeb..6thmarch...10march lol....expensive 4 weeks


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> eh? us give seperatly to the kids lol? but yeh just aint cheap!....mines bdays are, 9thfeb..6thmarch...10march lol....expensive 4 weeks


start saving mr lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> OMFG i was happy if a got a Action man figure for my Birthday or just a toy at that age lol


me to mate lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> me to mate lol


I bet every year she turns em into pennies and swims in them


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> I bet every year she turns em into pennies and swims in them


mate she is 3 years old and she got 9 grand in her bank account..Im prob 9k overdrawn lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> start saving mr lol


best thing is she used to get away with a joint party for the 2 girls because there so close....but now the wee mans here, i said to her yesterday "u cant have a 3 way joint party ya mink" she said "i know! im we'll have to have 3 seperate ones" i said "aye that would be better, eh?" she said "aye you'll be about £600 each party" :blink: ........will fukin teach me pmsl. thats before thinking about presents :crying:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> mate she is 3 years old and she got 9 grand in her bank account..Im prob 9k overdrawn lol


good for her if she wants to go to uni & other stuff like that she will have money saved up


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> best thing is she used to get away with a joint party for the 2 girls because there so close....but now the wee mans here, i said to her yesterday "u cant have a 3 way joint party ya mink" she said "i know! im we'll have to have 3 seperate ones" i said "aye that would be better, eh?" she said "aye you'll be about £600 each party" :blink: ........will fukin teach me pmsl. thats before thinking about presents :crying:


shall we leave them and fck off to spain to live ????


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> so the kids are like this is a candy phone i asked for a fawking Iphone!!! :lol:


yeh :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> shall we leave them and fck off to spain to live ????


deffo mate, get myself a young bit of spanish skirt


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

evening sexy mofos...

Snow ? obviously stopped at the tay.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

lxm said:


> evening sexy mofos...
> 
> Snow ? obviously stopped at the tay.


Shame it didn't stop in before Falkirk. White when I got up at 4. Thankfully I managed to catch my flight to London, unfortunately.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Your all a set of mental cvnts! 200quid on a 3 year old is ridiculous.

50-60quid for birthday until theyre 15, 100quid for 16th, couple of hundred for 18th and possibly a sh1te old car.

Xmas yeah a couple of hundred, but thats at most, fvck that.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

We always got £50 on birthdays and £150 on xmas (main present) didnt need any more... and at 3year old imo its mad! but your kids!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

My kids have all had and needed more spent as they get older,at 1 the box was the boll0x,the toy did not get played with.

The car thing cost me £2000 for each of the boys now 23/20yrs

My girl is 4 Dec,fifty quid!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Every1 knows the more u spent, the more u love them  haha.

Wife made me balmoral chicken (500g chicken stuffed with half a haggis) with roasters, mash, green beans & peppercorn sauce. Was fukin amazing


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Good effort mate.

Had mackrel fillets, brown rice & mixed beans here... with mojo sauce

Seems like your a busy boy over xmas... you still sticking with council gyms mate ?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning janks, what you buying me for christmas then??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Good effort mate.
> 
> Had mackrel fillets, brown rice & mixed beans here... with mojo sauce
> 
> Seems like your a busy boy over xmas... you still sticking with council gyms mate ?


busy as fuk mate its unreal......keeps me outta trouble atleast  yeh council gyms still, u still fanny scoping at pure?



tyramhall said:


> Morning janks, what you buying me for christmas then??


iv entered u into the big issues 'model of the year'....they'll "be in touch" lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bought you a bg box of fook all,took it back though,too much in it for you...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Bought you a bg box of fook all,took it back though,too much in it for you...


atleast i was nice, bad morning mate? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i liked the balmoral chicken THAT much last night......iv got another 500g chicken/haggis/pepercorn with me ready to go in the oven for lunch.....iv also 7 tins of tuna and a tripple choc cookie 

yests food was-

8.30am 2 tins tuna in sunflower oil out the cans

11.30am 1large roast chicken & 3/4 tub of coleslaw

90g whey

7pm balmoral chicken (500g chicken/haggis/roasters/mash/greenbeans) & 2 jam Dnuts after 

boss is off hence the large meal midday as no time to cook etc


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Morning buddy, all about the haggis!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Morning buddy, all about the haggis!!


morning mate  fukin love the stuff....especially in winter (great comfort meal with some mashed spuds & neeps)


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning mate  fukin love the stuff....especially in winter (great comfort meal with some mashed spuds & neeps)


Neeps... lol!

Only learnt was this meant last month, was staying at a mates just on the borders and he kept calling his little girl it. lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Neeps... lol!
> 
> Only learnt was this meant last month, was staying at a mates just on the borders and he kept calling his little girl it. lol


he may have been talking bout her nipples.....the neeps im talking bout are turnips :lol:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> he may have been talking bout her nipples.....the neeps im talking bout are turnips :lol:


He was talking about Turnips! Why would he be talking about a 2 year olds nipples? Then again it is scotland i guess...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tatty and neeps yum,i thought neeps where swedes,in scotland you call them neepeshttp://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1677/neeps-and-tatties

Can of worms open... http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1677/neeps-and-tatties


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Neeps... lol!
> 
> Only learnt was this meant last month, was staying at a mates just on the borders and he kept calling his little girl it. lol





Sweat said:


> He was talking about Turnips! Why would he be talking about a 2 year olds nipples? Then again it is scotland i guess...


lmfao....i missed the "little" part. have a neg x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Neeps... lol!
> 
> Only learnt was this meant last month, was staying at a mates just on the borders and he kept calling his little girl it. lol





biglbs said:


> Tatty and neeps yum,i thought neeps where swedes,in scotland you call them neepeshttp://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1677/neeps-and-tatties
> 
> Can of worms open... http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1677/neeps-and-tatties


i think when it says "better known as swedes" its refering to u english mongs who dunno what 'neeps' are :lol:

tatties, neeps & haggis is def 1 of my fav meals. not just saying that to be bias for a scottish traditional meal....its just fukin amazing if cooked rite (mithers is always the best)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Tatty and neeps yum,i thought neeps where swedes,in scotland you call them neepeshttp://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1677/neeps-and-tatties
> 
> Can of worms open... http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1677/neeps-and-tatties


never mind....i never noticed ur comma (,) lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> never mind....i never noticed ur comma (,) lol


 :wink:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I love Haggis, really luvluvluvit...for breakfast, hot and with lots of brown sauce over the top...ahhhhh....noice...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I love Haggis, really luvluvluvit...for breakfast, hot and with lots of brown sauce over the top...ahhhhh....noice...


They are hard to catch though,the run so fast...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> I love Haggis, really luvluvluvit...for breakfast, hot and *with lots of brown sauce* over the top...ahhhhh....noice...


i was about to RAGGGGGGEEEEE!!!!......but i take it u get the little frying haggis's with ur sunday fryup lol?

oh and welcome in lover :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i was about to RAGGGGGGEEEEE!!!!......but i take it u get the little frying haggis's with ur sunday fryup lol?
> 
> oh and welcome in lover :thumb:


I haven't had any for ages, cos I could scoff a whole one easy, and sunday mornings find me at the gym doing my leg workouts so although a Sunday fry up with a cup of builder bum tea and the papers is a drreaaaaaaaam...it's nice to remember the good ole days when I did that...I lived in Scotland for 8 years and that's where I got my love for it, and meat pie butties....oh lawwwwd! the shame, the shame....hahaha....and errmm...there is that little liking for a good single malt that was cultivate there too...hahahaha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> I haven't had any for ages, cos I could scoff a whole one easy, and sunday mornings find me at the gym doing my leg workouts so although a Sunday fry up with a cup of builder bum tea and the papers is a drreaaaaaaaam...it's nice to remember the good ole days when I did that...I lived in Scotland for 8 years and that's where I got my love for it, and meat pie butties....oh lawwwwd! the shame, the shame....hahaha....and errmm...there is that little liking for a good single malt that was cultivate there too...hahahaha


hahaha....'peh on ah roll' brilliant. where in scotland did u stay?

....oh and dont waste ur time looking for my sunday morning leg workout..


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> lmfao....i missed the "little" part. have a neg x


LMAO, i get a neg because you can't read! lol

Just got back from gym, what's happening in your life janik?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> hahaha....'peh on ah roll' brilliant. where in scotland did u stay?
> 
> ....oh and dont waste ur time looking for my sunday morning leg workout..


haha...I was in Forres just sorta on and up from Inverness, and sometimes I was in Stornaway, but my pal was from glasgow so I spent a lot of time in Glasgow, Ayre and stuff...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> LMAO, i get a neg because you can't read! lol
> 
> Just got back from gym, what's happening in your life janik?


iv stuffed my pu$$ all day and im now about to pay the price  * runs to bog *


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Smells of stale poo in here,,


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Smells of stale poo in here,,


Lol and I notice you changed your phrase thing under your name matey. Like to see more use of the c word, it is great!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I can gorge out on haggis but Flinty wont let me. Haggis, mashed taters, bashed carrots and gravy, hell yeah, I want it now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I can gorge out on haggis but Flinty wont let me. Haggis, mashed taters, bashed carrots and gravy, hell yeah, I want it now!!!!!!!!!!


Flintster doing ur diet too bud.....look forward to u posting it


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Fat cvnt...that is all !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Done some chest and bi's tonight. Swapped bb press for DBS because im due a change so picked a gym i thought had bigger dumbells, wasn't expecting much weight being shifted lol.

Db press (slight incline)-

35kg (each hand) x 10

42.5kg x 10

Dropset..

45kg x 8

32.5 x failure

22.5 x failure

Was disappointed as I thought they had 50s there and fancied a set 

Superset with

Bb curls

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

Dropset

35kg x failure

25kg x failure

15kg x failure

Dips-

Bw x 32 (failure)

Bw +25kg x 12

Bw+25kg x 12

No rest

Bw x failure

Decline cable flys-

25kg (each hand) x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

Superset with

Db hammer curls-

25kg each hand x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x failure

Seated iso press-

Dropset

3sets x failure

Done. Pumped as fuk and veins were hanging out.

Currently tucking into 500g chicken/cheese/spinage/tomatoes inside 3huge herb wraps


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well all that =


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Done some chest and bi's tonight. Swapped bb press for DBS because im due a change so picked a gym i thought had bigger dumbells, wasn't expecting much weight being shifted lol.
> 
> Db press (slight incline)-
> 
> ...


Good workout there mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Good workout there mate


Thanks for reps,not my workout though,far too much there for me,,,,,killed me lookin....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I can gorge out on haggis but Flinty wont let me. Haggis, mashed taters, bashed carrots and gravy, hell yeah, I want it now!!!!!!!!!!


I love it when you come on bean, get about 50 likes :thumb:

Have some reps!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I love it when you come on bean, get about 50 likes :thumb:
> 
> Have some reps!


Haha. I hope he never closes his account like toby did. Proper fvcked up my total likes lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Thanks for reps,not my workout though,far too much there for me,,,,,killed me lookin....


It was a LOT there, but as u know a throw in a high volume sesh every few weeks.

Cheers Paul


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I love it when you come on bean, get about 50 likes :thumb:
> 
> Have some reps!


Haha I'm on my mob....pop on to update my journo....39likes......yessss beansters been in I thought lol.

Legend


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> It was a LOT there, but as u know a throw in a high volume sesh every few weeks.
> 
> Cheers Paul


Try my 100 rep session mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Try my 100 rep session mate!


450rep session u mean lol, will have a gander tomoro x


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> 450rep session u mean lol, will have a gander tomoro x


Yeah 450 in total but 100 per exercise. Its a killer. Even know my upper body still feels jaded.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

I've decided I want my 1.5 stone back! Lets be meat heads together!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> I've decided I want my 1.5 stone back! Lets be meat heads together!


hahaha....good lad, lets see who can pile on the most


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

went on the sunbed for 9min last night to clear my skin........the burd working there i used to be pumping so she put is on a 'high strength' one (usually more expensive) thinking she was doing me a favour......im burnt to a fuking crisp today!....bellend the lot. had a sh!t sleep cos of it too lol. ahwell


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> went on the sunbed for 9min last night to clear my skin........the burd working there i used to be pumping so she put is on a 'high strength' one (usually more expensive) thinking she was doing me a favour......im burnt to a fuking crisp today!....bellend the lot. had a sh!t sleep cos of it too lol. ahwell


So you were a sh1t shag and she wanted revenge is what you're saying?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> So you were a sh1t shag and she wanted revenge is what you're saying?


lol deffo mate, either that or it was for knocking her back last time i saw her in a club (was back with the mrs) :lol: wee cow


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol deffo mate, either that or it was for knocking her back last time i saw her in a club (was back with the mrs) :lol: wee cow


Fvcking women! No training then today due to looking like a lobster?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking women! No training then today due to looking like a lobster?


no training due to training yest  but id prob need to swerve it anyway lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Who will be head meat head?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Who will be head meat head?


are u hinting to join in? we should start a team


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> are u hinting to join in? we should start a team


No i am Meathead monsterpower conservation services,you must first register here @eatmore****liftharder


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Mate ur suppose to wear a sock.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Mate ur suppose to wear a sock.


fuk that....i like to play with it while im in


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

If I go sockless hes peeling like fhk for the next few days :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> If I go sockless hes peeling like fhk for the next few days :laugh:


unsure if ur serious or not wearing a sock :confused1: i REAALLLLY hope ur taking the p!ss :lol: :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Genitals should be protected from any direct sunlight or UVB/UVA lamps as the skin is extremely thin and sensitive and % of complications are high (apparently)

Dead serious mate 

I snuggle a sock over the weeman every time


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Genitals should be protected from any direct sunlight or UVB/UVA lamps as the skin is extremely thin and sensitive and % of complications are high (apparently)
> 
> Dead serious mate
> 
> I snuggle a sock over the weeman every time


LMFAO :lol:

ffs lol.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Sure he will be fine... :laugh:

Some of the sh1te I read and come across though.....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

pmsl! If i ever go on the sunbeds im gonna look like a creep going into mother care and asking for one baby sized sock :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> pmsl! If i ever go on the sunbeds im gonna look like a creep going into mother care and asking for one baby sized sock :whistling:


this was gonna be my joke earlier.....until i decided it was p!sh :lol: :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> this was gonna be my joke earlier.....until i decided it was p!sh :lol: :whistling:


Bullsh1t


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Bullsh1t


tellin ya lol, i was in google images for tiny socks but thought 'na thats a p!sh joke' :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> tellin ya lol, i was in google images for tiny socks but thought 'na thats a p!sh joke' :lol:


Well I had a little chuckle at it so thats all that counts right?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Well I had a little chuckle at it so thats all that counts right?


course mate  as long as im laughing i dont give a fuk about any1 else (not true, im a caring guy :mellow: )


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> this was gonna be my joke earlier.....until i decided it was p!sh :lol: :whistling:


sounded like a p1sh joke especially when aim is to mock me :laugh:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> are u hinting to join in? we should start a team


can i join? im up nearly 2 stone from when i went on holiday in sept


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> can i join? im up nearly 2 stone from when i went on holiday in sept


deffo mate, minimum 17stone required by march......ill be aiming for 18


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mate think 17 stones pretty harsh requirement.... what happend to our fhking team thats gonnae be getting started newyear.... Im not being the 12 stone wheyboi.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> deffo mate, minimum 17stone required by march......ill be aiming for 18


At what bf :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> At what bf :tongue:


about 30%


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> deffo mate, minimum 17stone required by march......ill be aiming for 18


was thinking along the same lines, got a goal for at least 16 by march, cutting back to 15-15 and half stone...before i went away i was at 13 and just looked too skinny, wont be making that mistake again!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> about 30%


 :lol: how much do you weigh now?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> :lol: how much do you weigh now?


15.4 (98kg) :lol: bf is down a bit atm from last pics too....not sure whats going on tbh, 18stone was a joke....ill go back upto 107kg again (which is where i was before this cut) and should be at a lower bf this time....hopefully about 17-18%ish bf then ill cut again, & repeat until im single digit bf at 100kg (which is my overall goal atm) < im hoping to be here by this time next year...so 2kg heavier than current with 5% lower bf

...if that makes sense lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> 15.4 (98kg) :lol: bf is down a bit atm from last pics too....not sure whats going on tbh, 18stone was a joke....ill go back upto 107kg again (which is where i was before this cut) and should be at a lower bf this time....hopefully about 17-18%ish bf then ill cut again, & repeat until im single digit bf at 100kg (which is my overall goal atm) < im hoping to be here by this time next year...so 2kg heavier than current with 5% lower bf
> 
> ...if that makes sense lol


So 15.4 to 18? that would be some nice eating right there! I dont think 17stone at a few % bf above what you are now is too much to ask in 3 months, with plenty of tren :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> So 15.4 to 18? that would be some nice eating right there! I dont think 17stone at a few % bf above what you are now is too much to ask in 3 months, with plenty of tren :thumb:


We'll see what it brings


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sitting with my grandad and daughter ATM and she's telling him jokes (she's 5) "why did the cat cross the road" I don't know we said "to jump in the hedge" she said, so we pretend to laught etc. He goes "why did the hedgehog cross the road" I don't know she said "to see his flatmate".....I honestly couldn't stop laughing! PMSL. She just laughed along cos I was


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Sitting with my grandad and daughter ATM and she's telling him jokes (she's 5) "why did the cat cross the road" I don't know we said "to jump in the hedge" she said, so we pretend to laught etc. He goes "why did the hedgehog cross the road" I don't know she said "to see his flatmate".....I honestly couldn't stop laughing! PMSL. She just laughed along cos I was


Read that as grand-daughter then pmsl! I mean I knew you were an old cvnt but didnt think it was by that much


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

off to gym in a minute...when i get in i will be eating as much as humanly possibly without vomitting (preferably!)

x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> off to gym in a minute...when i get in i will be eating as much as humanly possibly without vomitting (preferably!)
> 
> x


Iv had 3 takeaways and 2x 90g shakes.....it has NOT been a good days eating PMSL


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Erm, can you remind me of the journals name, I seem to have forgot lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Erm, can you remind me of the journals name, I seem to have forgot lol.


Haha oh yeh, fuk I'll have to make one for just general progress. I had another1 before this for the bulk so there's a good 250pages of quality banter down the tube lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the Jani guide to Dundee's Takeaway Scene lololol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Iv had 3 takeaways and 2x 90g shakes.....it has NOT been a good days eating PMSL


Lol getting eating slacker !

I had

Pancakes 25g whey

70g whey bagel

Can tuna steak flapjack

70g whey evoo

50g whey 4weetabix

75g hydrolysed whey bcaas carb powder

Tucking into steak stew going to have a loaf of iced cinnamon bread afterwards!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Lol getting eating slacker !
> 
> I had
> 
> ...


Out eaten by a girl.

I had

1large banana 90gwhey

3bacon3sausage,cheese on a tiger baguette.

Caramel slice

Supersize XLbacon double cheeseburger meal.

90g whey

Fish supper with a single fish & a single sausage.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

still burnt.

on waking i had 2ml 1RIP a coffee/20mg nolva/200mg DNP/3 multiV (3fell out the tub and couldnt be fuked putting it back in lol)

gonna have a lower calorie day today-

10am- 2tins tuna 2small jacket spuds

12.30pm- 300g chicken 1jacket spud some light sweet n sour sauce

3.30pm- 300g chicken 1 jacket spud some light sweet n sour sauce

6.30 (pwo)- 90g whey/40g dextrose/10g glute

7.30pm- 500g steak, pots, green beans, onions, mushrooms

9.30pm- 250g quark

Legs tonight.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Read that as grand-daughter then pmsl! I mean I knew you were an old cvnt but didnt think it was by that much


O i am a gramps....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ran out of jacket spuds! i also weighed my chicken out to be 742g (not 600g) lol so ill just have 2x 360g chicken & sweet n sour meals (no spuds)....was tempted to eat it all in a oner but i held back


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

and i breath like im on deaths doorstep these days apparently


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Your a dirty roider


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

A bit swollen cos I'm burn to fuk but still holding condition unpumped and weight is rising! So happy ATM....tempted to get another 1bottle 1rip as double dose of 1rip seems to be going great.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> A bit swollen cos I'm burn to fuk but still holding condition unpumped and weight is rising! So happy ATM....tempted to get another 1bottle 1rip as double dose of 1rip seems to be going great.


That does look a bit red mate, sure you not got some ginger in you after all? Could explain part of your alphanesss...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> That does look a bit red mate, sure you not got some ginger in you after all? Could explain part of your alphanesss...


LOL my pubes/beard/broows & pit hair is ginger...........so yes i shave it all off daily :lol:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> LOL my pubes/beard/broows & pit hair is ginger...........so yes i shave it all off daily :lol:


LMAO, don't blame ya matey! 

Sadly when I shave my head off I look like phil mitchell but slightly more ill... not a good look for me. Too thuggish.

Did you say you training today then?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> LMAO, don't blame ya matey!
> 
> Sadly when I shave my head off I look like phil mitchell but slightly more ill... not a good look for me. Too thuggish.
> 
> *Did you say you training today then?*


legs!!!  and ill be taking 'starting pics' pmsl


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> legs!!!  and ill be taking 'starting pics' pmsl


Want measurements as well mate, minimum is 34" starting size for each leg, ok?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Want measurements as well mate, minimum is 34" starting size for each leg, ok?


give is 6 weeks and ill be about there mate :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Fvcking hell mate she done you over good and proper with that sunburn!

Get some after sun on it! Looking forward to the new pics... :w00t:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leg start pics....get the laughs in now lads as they'll be monstrous in a few month


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Leg start pics....get the laughs in now lads as they'll be monstrous in a few month


Has the wee lad got his underpants on over his keks? Superman style!

Legs arent looking too shabby tbh especially after a dnp run.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Leg start pics....get the laughs in now lads as they'll be monstrous in a few month


Haha just seen ya kid lookin up at ya thinking wtf


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Haha just seen ya kid lookin up at ya thinking wtf


His little kid is thinking "hope I don't have chicken legs like my dad when i'm older"


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Legs (wheyhay 3rd time this year)

Bb squats- (atg in powercage)

60kg x 8 test the water

70kg x 8

80kg x 8

90kg x 7 (near got stuck at bottom...longest rep of my life)

Much more than was expecting^

Quad extension-

35kg x 12

42kg x 12

56kg x 12

Dropset..

70kg x 9full then partials

42kg x failure

28kg x failure

Face down Ham curls-

28kg x failure (29reps)

28kg x failure (20)

Craps :'( look like a spaz walking for a drink out the fountain 

Calf raises-

3 sets to failure

177kg x 21

177kg x 12

177kg x 13

Very little rest between sets here.

Done. Happy as fuk with that tbh, legs are much stronger than earlier in the year....and I seem to have kindled a new flame to slap some size on the cvnts. Expecting quick results as I have a loooong athletics background.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Had to take the elevator upto the saunas PMSL


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Had to take the elevator upto the saunas PMSL


Fvcking hell, talk about first world problems!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking hell, talk about first world problems!


Lol hard life eh

Just in and the mrs had my 1/2kg steak, pots & greenbeans on 

Been a great days eating tbh


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

mmmm steak, I'm crapping out pure rice this week ;-D


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Has the wee lad got his underpants on over his keks? Superman style!
> 
> Legs arent looking too shabby tbh especially after a dnp run.


na thats his wee vest lol....his tops pulled up. why whould dnp shrink my legs?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> mmmm steak, I'm crapping out pure rice this week ;-D


i cant eat too much rice.....bores the fuk out me lol, enjoy


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> na thats his wee vest lol....his tops pulled up. why whould dnp shrink my legs?


People hold fat on their legs too ya know mate. So you'll have lost fat from there too.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

terrible sleep last night....dunno if its because i jabbed yest morning for a change so kicking in by bed time?....had about 2.5hrs in total & 5 [email protected]

cramps in calfs are summin else.

food today is same as yest......but the mrs brought is in a mcdees breakfast & coffee (good lass) lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> People hold fat on their legs too ya know mate. So you'll have lost fat from there too.


ahh i got ya :lol: i hold VERY little fat on my pins.....look the same all the time, but my a$$ is tiny atm


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahh i got ya :lol: i hold VERY little fat on my pins.....look the same all the time, but my a$$ is tiny atm


Wish I could say the same, ive got a ghetto booty beyonce would be proud of!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Wish I could say the same, ive got a ghetto booty beyonce would be proud of!


pics


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> pics


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 103394


LMFAO :lol: thats giving me the shivers


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> LMFAO :lol: thats giving me the *horn*


Fixed :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Meal 4

750g chicken 400g spuds 3/4 jar sweet n sour. (couldn't be fuked splitting it up)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Meal 4
> 
> 750g chicken 400g spuds 3/4 jar sweet n sour. (couldn't be fuked splitting it up)


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

grrr, lol, s&s....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> grrr, lol, s&s....


its only like 100cals per half jar  ......not that i give a fuk about cals :lol:

hows the peas treating ya bud :tongue:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 103394


You're not supposed to synthol your ass,but nice pic mate


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ever thought about entering master chef!

Made about 500 calls this week fcvking ears are still ringing!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Ever thought about entering master chef!
> 
> Made about 500 calls this week fcvking ears are still ringing!


I honestly think they'd love that lol I watch that too.

How u liking it?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> I honestly think they'd love that lol I watch that too.
> 
> How u liking it?


Id rather be doing manual work to be honest it's so fcuking draining making 100 calls a day every day! Better than nothing though and it's given me a kick up the **** to do some self employed stuff in a few week!

missing an exam for my pt course next week as I've got to take my dad to hospital bi o a fcuker as they only do it once a month!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Id rather be doing manual work to be honest it's so fcuking draining making 100 calls a day every day! Better than nothing though and it's given me a kick up the **** to do some self employed stuff in a few week!
> 
> missing an exam for my pt course next week as I've got to take my dad to hospital bi o a fcuker as they only do it once a month!


Good stuff.

Hope the old mans ok mate, the world could do with a few PT's who know a fukin thing or 2!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> Hope the old mans ok mate, the world could do with a few PT's who know a fukin thing or 2!


So true on the PT front, at my commercial gym if it doesn't involve a kettlebell, TRX Cable or Vibrating Powerplate/Sex Toy based thing they don't have the foggiest!! Numpties!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> So true on the PT front, at my commercial gym if it doesn't involve a kettlebell, TRX Cable or Vibrating Powerplate/Sex Toy based thing they don't have the foggiest!! Numpties!!


Ours look like they only know how to work the scales and press the + button on the treadmill. Oh but there's 1 who Likes to batter me with questions regarding how to train lol.....so soon anycvnt he trains will be a skinny fat fuker like me


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

a bit fragile today :innocent: working till 12....home for a 2hr nap.....go destroy back


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> a bit fragile today :innocent: working till 12....home for a 2hr nap.....go destroy back


Haha, pussy! PM powernaps are for winners though, give you a ton of energy I find.

Enjoy your back workout.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Haha, pussy! PM powernaps are for winners though, give you a ton of energy I find.
> 
> Enjoy your back workout.


its a sat ritual of mine  love em.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I rarely miss an afternoon nap, real recharger.

The peas are going down well ;-D


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hullo...just passing through...like a shadow....woooshhhhhhh....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hullo...just passing through...like a shadow....woooshhhhhhh....


Hello amigo....behaving I hope


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning sausagex


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Morning sausagex


Lol uv no idea how much the word 'sausage' is used as an insult up here by the chavs lol. Morning x


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol uv no idea how much the word 'sausage' is used as an insult up here by the chavs lol. Morning x


Come on mate,it's 'sassij' you sound posh saying sausage!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mg:


JANIKvonD said:


> Lol uv no idea how much the word 'sausage' is used as an insult up here by the chavs lol. Morning x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Back/tri's (wee bit shoulders via missed them)-

Db drow-

45kg (heaviest there) x 15

45kg x 13

45kg x failure (8 lol)

Only rest was alternating arms...was intense as fuk.

Db skulls-

22.5kg (each hand) x 8

25kg x 6

15kg x failure

Very slow and controlled.

Wide gripe iso pulldown (machine)-

3sets 105kg x 10

Superset with

Seated db side laterals (straight arms very slow reps)-

3sets 12.5kg (each hand) x 12

Straight Arm pushdowns-

35kg x 10

Dropset..

40kg x 8 + partials

30kg x failure

20kg x failure

Seated rear delt flys (db)-

15kg each hand x 12

15kg x 10

Straight to

10kg x failure

Tricep pushdowns-

3 sets 45kg x failure.

Done.

No whey in the house so had 2x nutrition cans (40g prot 130g sugary carbs) PWO over 1000cals whatever else is in them lol.

Mrs Has a big fryup on ATM & iv got 1kg of chicken to plough threw today lol. Have a good 1 folks x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Come on mate,it's 'sassij' you sound posh saying sausage!


Lmao exactly


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Some heavy ass DB rows them mate, cracking session x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Some heavy ass DB rows them mate, cracking session x


Heaviest iv been with them tbh as my usual gym only have 40's....but iv switched gyms and training to progress as I feel my lats are upto par now.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

& I'll need to get straps cos my grip was letting me down with my left hand (old injury) lost my old ones


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

still at it!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> still at it!


As always mate.

Had a wee fight with the mrs earlier and days went to sh!t since then really. Ahwell...plenty quality time will be spent with pam this week lol


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> As always mate.
> 
> Had a wee fight with the mrs earlier and days went to sh!t since then really. Ahwell...plenty quality time will be spent with pam this week lol


Chin up, pams forgiving :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Pams always there for me lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> As always mate.
> 
> Had a wee fight with the mrs earlier and days went to sh!t since then really. Ahwell...plenty quality time will be spent with pam this week lol


So did she end up making you the sandwich or not? :whistling:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice workout brethren. reps earnt and given!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Nice workout brethren. reps earnt and given!


Cheers lover x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> So did she end up making you the sandwich or not? :whistling:


I sense a sh!te joke in there somewhere I'm not getting lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I sense a sh!te joke in there somewhere I'm not getting lol


 :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Breaky

2tin tuna in sunflower oil

1 can Branson spaghetti

1pint milk

Lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Breaky
> 
> 2tin tuna in sunflower oil
> 
> ...


That looks fvcking horrible but I bet it tastes great. Im pretty sure ive seen my dog throw up something that looked like that though.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> That looks fvcking horrible but I bet it tastes great. Im pretty sure ive seen my dog throw up something that looked like that though.


it didnt taste great tbh....but it was gone within seconds so all's well lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Omg disgusting!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> it didnt taste great tbh....but it was gone within seconds so all's well lol


Haha you fat cvnt! I bet it would be good on a jacket, with some cheese. :drool:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Haha you fat cvnt! I bet it would be good on a jacket, with some cheese. :drool:


Cheese and tuna!?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Cheese and tuna!?


 :thumb:

taste sensation


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

cheese & tuna's a new 1 for me aswell tbf lol? & im sick of the sight of baked tatties......so im only eating 4 today


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh lawwd! the food..errr...errrr....'ang on...I'm thinking of something nice to say about it.....don't go anywhere.....

don't breathe.........

don't even whisper........

nice colour? :rolleye:

Morning by the way...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Oh lawwd! the food..errr...errrr....'ang on...I'm thinking of something nice to say about it.....don't go anywhere.....
> 
> don't breathe.........
> 
> ...


u must wrote this at same time i posted in ur journo lol.............is it a sign?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

had 5wheetabix & 70g whey.

just waiting on my 750g chicken cooking & ill have 2x 350gchicken/1large jacket spud/ 1/4 tub coleslaw meals

then another 500g chicken curry tonight lol

chic chic chic


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> had 5wheetabix & 70g whey.
> 
> just waiting on my 750g chicken cooking & ill have 2x 350gchicken/1large jacket spud/ 1/4 tub coleslaw meals
> 
> ...


We all know that whenever you make food enough for 2 or 3 meals, you just devour full lot in one sitting! True!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> We all know that whenever you make food enough for 2 or 3 meals, you just devour full lot in one sitting! True!


im just a lazy cvnt tho lol, only down side is i end up hungry again and end up with an extra meal. im wulking tho so whats an extra 1000cals between mates? :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

You making yer own curry?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> You making yer own curry?


yes GB  'yan's special curry' the wife calls it. u want the recipe?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd be interested to see mate, Most of my Indian meals I make are Gujarat style, although I am partial to keema naans and peshwari style lamb dish's.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Meal 3

375g chicken

1large spud

1/3 tub coleslaw


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Didnt you eat about 5 minutes ago?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I'd be interested to see mate, Most of my Indian meals I make are Gujarat style, although I am partial to keema naans and peshwari style lamb dish's.


in 1 bown put-

750g chicken diced

fresh ginger grated (usually a 2" square bit)

2 garlic cloves grated

1 tb spook mild OR hot curry OR chilli powder (i use mild curry)

1 tb spoon olive oil

half a lime juice

handfull of chopped corriander.

mix and leave to marinade for couple hr if u want (i dont usually)

heat 2 pans with oil..

add to 1 pan-

1 large chopped onion (i use red)

1 pack of mushrooms (i use button's)

1 or 1/2 a red chilli (depends how hot u want it but 1 is fine imo)

add ur chicken etc to the other pan at the same time-

stir fry both pans until ur onion's etc are softening

& add 1 tb spoon of tumeric to the onion pan.....fry for couple mins.....then add 300-600ml of double cream (depending how saucy u want it) and stir until its all yellow lol (should be brightish if u used enough tumeric),

then add the onion/mushroom/chilli/tumeric/cream pan to the now cooked chicken pan & *add the other half of the lime juice* let it simmer a while till the creams hot. DONE

pick whatever nans (i use garlic) and rice (basmati) u want to go with it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> You making yer own curry?


bout back of 12 i think....fuk knows, but im hungry :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice looking curry, very white way to make it lol.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> im just a lazy cvnt tho lol, only down side is i end up hungry again and end up with an extra meal. im wulking tho so whats an extra 1000cals between mates? :lol:


Haha, grow grow grow! Tank in the making!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Nice looking curry, *very white way to make it lol*.


lmfao, im no ainsley harriot if thats what ya mean :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

ello mate? good weekend??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> ello mate? good weekend??


hi bud, was p!sh tbh. worked half day sat....baby sat the 14yo girl from over the road overnight on sat night, so no [email protected] the mrs lol. gym sunday morning then had a fight wi the wife.....ruined the rest of it tbh.

yourself?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

fight with the mrs pmsl... did she beat you up?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> fight with the mrs pmsl... did she beat you up?


she threw a fryup at me, lmfao


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> she threw a fryup at me, lmfao


did you catch it with your mouth lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> did you catch it with your mouth lol


just the sausage.....i never let a good sasij miss my gobb


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> just the sausage.....i never let a good sasij miss my gobb


Lmao!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Heaviest iv been with them tbh as my usual gym only have 40's....but iv switched gyms and training to progress as I feel my lats are upto par now.


Where you training now mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Where you training now mate?


went to lochee mate, its new stuff now. hoping douglas still have 50's


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> went to lochee mate, its new stuff now. hoping douglas still have 50's


Last time I was at Douglas a few months ago they were due for delivery so should have them.Some fvcker broke one of the 50s at DW a few weeks ago,still no sign of a replacement,they are cheeky cvnts the amount they charge for a membership and don't replace broken kit!They have 12 days for £12 just now in case you're interested.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Last time I was at Douglas a few months ago they were due for delivery so should have them.Some fvcker broke one of the 50s at DW a few weeks ago,still no sign of a replacement,they are cheeky cvnts the amount they charge for a membership and don't replace broken kit!They have 12 days for £12 just now in case you're interested.


tbh mate im thinking about energy now, DB's upto 50 im sure and they've made it so u can use both the gyms now (never used to be able too) & its only £24 a month which is cheeper than the council.....the only thing keeping me there is the saunas lol, once the new one opens ill be shifting.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> tbh mate im thinking about energy now, DB's upto 50 im sure and they've made it so u can use both the gyms now (never used to be able too) & its only £24 a month which is cheeper than the council.....the only thing keeping me there is the saunas lol, once the new one opens ill be shifting.


I thought they only went up tp 34kg?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> I thought they only went up tp 34kg?


na 45's in the hilltown 1 for sure & im pos my mate said the douglas 1 had 50's (ill be checking before i join) but tbh its still p!sh for progression!....where the fuk can we get 1 of these hardcore gyms with upto 70-90kg lol?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> I thought they only went up tp 34kg?


I need some new cuff links,may visit and pick some up....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

We got upto 50's then two bars and collars to build 'big' on,i don't trust them overhead though.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Meal 4

375g chicken

1large spud

1/3 tub coleslaw


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> We got upto 50's then two bars and collars to build 'big' on,i don't trust them overhead though.


i dont trust any more than the 35's on my own for shoulders & i trust no cvnt to spot me with DB's in general, my training partner just doesnt understand where he should support or how much the fukers weigh lol....has the touch of a fairy


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i dont trust any more than the 35's on my own for shoulders & i trust no cvnt to spot me with DB's in general, my training partner just doesnt understand where he should support or how much the fukers weigh lol....has the touch of a fairy


I was rowing with the cvnts 90k the other day and a clip came off,sounded awsome...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> hi bud, was p!sh tbh. worked half day sat....baby sat the 14yo girl from over the road overnight on sat night, so no [email protected] the mrs lol. gym sunday morning then had a fight wi the wife.....ruined the rest of it tbh.
> 
> yourself?


You do know how many jokes we could make about this post right?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I was rowing with the cvnts 90k the other day and a clip came off,sounded awsome...


90k is just fuking greed :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> You do know how many jokes we could make about this post right?


i was counting on it mate for a laugh.....but turns out ur all slow as fuk :lol: :tongue:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> 90k is just fuking greed :lol:


Was fookin defening teehee


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> na 45's in the hilltown 1 for sure & im pos my mate said the douglas 1 had 50's (ill be checking before i join) but tbh its still p!sh for progression!....where the fuk can we get 1 of these hardcore gyms with upto 70-90kg lol?


Energie Douglas defo has 50s, Golfdelta should remember that from when we trained there.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Couple photos while I'm having a shab PMSL


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Couple photos while I'm having a shab PMSL


Looking fcuking pumped mate !


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> Looking fcuking pumped mate !


He's blatantly just done 30 mins of pre photo [email protected] while looking at all the other guys journal progress pics...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Couple photos while I'm having a shab PMSL


Your going to have to translate, wtf is a shab?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Your going to have to translate, wtf is a shab?


A sh!t & a jab (quad) lol.

I was pushing hard tbf


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Looking fcuking pumped mate !


Ab outline is gone though lol, everythings filling out but veins just keep appearing! Sad iv only 1jab of 1rip left


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Ab outline is gone though lol, everythings filling out but veins just keep appearing! Sad iv only 1jab of 1rip left


Early xmas present...? 20ml more?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Btw check this out

www.facebook.com/manandmuscle?ref=stream


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning...a "shab"....hummmmmm...hee hee...learning new words every day...personally I think I will just stick with having a "sh".... :blush: ......hee heee...not that I don't know the word or anything and of course I do it nearly every day...errr (sorry for sharing that)...but I'm not entirely sure I'm good with the naughty humour...I'm in training...one day I may even say "bugger" out loud and really rock my world!..hahahaha....

Have a good day...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Early xmas present...? 20ml more?


lol i am tempted mate, but looking forward to getting the tren out my system for a bit......then its my TNT400MAST BLAST  (3ml a week)


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol i am tempted mate, but looking forward to getting the tren out my system for a bit......then its my TNT400MAST BLAST  (3ml a week)


Nice TNT WildCat blend is pretty nice from what i gather


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning...a "shab"....hummmmmm...hee hee...learning new words every day...personally I think I will just stick with having a "sh".... :blush: ......hee heee...not that I don't know the word or anything and of course I do it nearly every day...errr (sorry for sharing that)...but I'm not entirely sure I'm good with the naughty humour...I'm in training...one day I may even say "bugger" out loud and really rock my world!..hahahaha....
> 
> Have a good day...


hahahaha......brilliant, i feel like shyte today  & this cheered me rite up tbh :lol: uv DEF got a bit of naughty in you.....err....i mean threw you 

have a good'un


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Nice TNT WildCat blend is pretty nice from what i gather


yeh looking forward to it mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh looking forward to it mate


im LOVING my test only blast hunger is higher then ever and the Tren is clearing fast from my system  You should try test only one time its really good


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

NovemberDelta said:


> Energie Douglas defo has 50s, Golfdelta should remember that from when we trained there.


another dundee lad?  & judging by the name u were in the forces too, give is a shout if u fancy a sesh bud


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi all,,,yawning lowdly...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> im LOVING my test only blast hunger is higher then ever and the Tren is clearing fast from my system  You should try test only one time its really good


will try EVERYTHING over the next few years


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Hi all,,,yawning lowdly...


morning buddy


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning buddy


Falling asleep again like apnia!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> will try EVERYTHING over the next few years


after april i think i will do something iv never even considered before Test ,Tren,Mast & EQ with Tbol & winny throughout the entire cycle


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

was a bit stuffy yest and it got worse toward the end of the day, ended up allot threw the night with it.....this morning im on deaths fukin doorsep!! not a happy chappy, better be gone by next week cos i have a work p!shup 

diet will be slightly dirtier today to keep energy up & ill be pumping in plenty vitC & lucosade.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> after april i think i will do something iv never even considered before Test ,Tren,Mast & EQ with Tbol & winny throughout the entire cycle


sounds like a nice lean builder. im gonna do test/tren/deca/dbol my next bulk (prob this time next year)


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> sounds like a nice lean builder. im gonna do test/tren/deca/dbol my next bulk (prob this time next year)


Yeah since its nearing summer time after april then i might as well stay lean & bulk at the same time.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Foods looking good mate, and looking j00cey from the shab pic!

Intresting to see golf*delta* & November*delta* both from dundee... looks like a homeboi team has already been started with matching forum names...:laugh:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> another dundee lad?  & judging by the name u were in the forces too, give is a shout if u fancy a sesh bud


Haha it's my brother mate,he was in the Navy as well.And he's right enough I'm an idiot I've actually been to energie in Douglas and used the 50s.Getting old....... :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Foods looking good mate, and looking j00cey from the shab pic!
> 
> Intresting to see golf*delta* & November*delta* both from dundee... looks like a homeboi team has already been started with matching forum names...:laugh:


im guessing the initailas are GD ND (golf delta was in the raf or navy so presume november was too)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Haha it's my brother mate,he was in the Navy as well.And he's right enough I'm an idiot I've actually been to energie in Douglas and used the 50s.Getting old....... :whistling:


lol iv actually been in the douglas 1 a few times but never went neer the 50s :whistling: all good then


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

lxm said:


> Foods looking good mate, and looking j00cey from the shab pic!
> 
> Intresting to see golf*delta* & November*delta* both from dundee... looks like a homeboi team has already been started with matching forum names...:laugh:


Lol more than homeboys we are BROS,in the true sense of the word.Were both in the navy,we both used to have our real names as usernames but realised prob wasn't the best idea talking about taking steroids whilst in the forces(well for me anyway).


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I think Biglbs and Flubs are a couple of virus monkeys lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I think Biglbs and Flubs are a couple of virus monkeys lol.


lol yeh, wish they'd said before that 3way :whistling:

calfs look ace mate, reps


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I think Biglbs and [Redacted] are a couple of virus monkeys lol.


but...but......:sad:......


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> after april i think i will do something iv never even considered before Test ,Tren,Mast & EQ with Tbol & winny throughout the entire cycle


Any science to it?.or just the old 'never a bus when i need one'principle:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

got the chrimbo tunes blairing in work today! in the mood


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

foods been p!sh today & i feel about the same.

10am- 4 link, 2 bacon & cheese on a baguette. caramal slice

3.30pm- 600g chicken 2 large jacket spuds

7.00pm PWO- 90g whey 40g dex 10g glut

8.00pm 500g chicken, 3 large herb wraps, spinage/cheese/toms


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

hows the bf% looking now mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> hows the bf% looking now mate?


up in some places mate. everything is looking bigger & condition is still coming threw in place (extra/deeper veins etc)....outline of abs has faded a bit.

strength is rising again which is good to see, really cant wait for TNTMAST400!

these were from last night


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

looking good fella

red asfck lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> looking good fella
> 
> red asfck lol


i burnt myself... :lol:


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Lol more than homeboys we are BROS,in the true sense of the word.Were both in the navy,we both used to have our real names as usernames but realised prob wasn't the best idea talking about taking steroids whilst in the forces(well for me anyway).


haha that's the truth, no alpha team nonsense! yeah we should go for a session I train at DW Lochee or Douglas are fine though. I'm no bodybuilder though I train for strength. Douglas is my favourite Dundee gym.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Chest & biceps (unwell but just want it done)-

Inc db press-

30kg (each hand/heaviest there) x 20

30kg x 15

30kg x 13

45secs rest between sets

Cable flys-

25kg (each hand) x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

Db curls-

20kg (each hand) x 10

25kg x 7

Dropset...

20kg x failure (10-12)

15kg x failure

8kg x failure + stop rests

Seated iso press-

110kg x 10

Dropset...

130kg x 7 + partials

100kg x failure

70kg x failure

40kg x failure

Done. Fuked. Where's that sauna


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking well in here mate, with veins like that I bet your looking freaky!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

am thinking 1000mg test 400mg tren 50mg dbol hmmmmmm


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> am thinking 1000mg test 400mg tren 50mg dbol hmmmmmm


Hahaha bout time u got involved again ya natty feg. 600mg tren sounds better with that much test IMO but I'm no expert x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Looking well in here mate, with veins like that I bet your looking freaky!


They look nice holding DBs anyway lol, but it's time to wave them goodbye until the summer


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> They look nice holding DBs anyway lol, but it's time to wave them goodbye until the summer


Haha it is possible to gain weight without getting fat you know you greedy cvnt :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

all i am saying mate is that your looking a bit sunburnt.....in December:tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Haha it is possible to gain weight without getting fat you know you greedy cvnt :lol:


Here did I say I'm 100kg on the dot today!! 2 weeks....4kg lol fat boy is on the way


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Here did I say I'm 100kg on the dot today!! 2 weeks....4kg lol fat boy is on the way


Fvcking impressive that mate!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Hahaha bout time u got involved again ya natty feg. 600mg tren sounds better with that much test IMO but I'm no expert x


600!

Have gone up to 400 before just get a bit out of breath that's all...I'll see what money's like after Xmas first!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> all i am saying mate is that your looking a bit sunburnt.....in December:tongue:


Stings like fuk lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> 600!
> 
> Have gone up to 400 before just get a bit out of breath that's all...I'll see what money's like after Xmas first!


Your a working man now  no excuse


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Evening janik von baron vinkle!

Has your sunburn gone down yet? Any heavy ass lifting going on in here?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Your a working man now  no excuse


Finish tomorrow mate!

Think I can get some business in myself but will take a few months!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning mate. What you upto today??


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning..have a good day...


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate. What you upto today??


He is prob on the sunbeds at the moment, trying to deepen the red colour some more...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweat said:


> He is prob on the sunbeds at the moment, trying to deepen the red colour some more...


This time of year and that dodgy beard he grows people will be mistaking him for santa!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> This time of year and that dodgy beard he grows people will be mistaking him for santa!


ill have u know im clean'ish shaved & hair cut all p00fy! shirt n tie on....shoes all polished.....reeking of D&G.

just had my appraisal from the big boss's so had to make it look like i wash lol, all's good....im still the man, safe for another year 

still full of the cold today folks, 6g vitC seems to have pepped me up threw the day but sound like shyte.....& iv got major PIP in quad so looks like legs are off tonight :crying:

off to my daughters nativity play soon


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Finish tomorrow mate!
> 
> Think I can get some business in myself but will take a few months!


why mate? ur own choice or gettng paid off?



tyramhall said:


> Morning mate. What you upto today??


hi bud  just working then hopefully legs tonight, got my daughters play at 2.30 too.



Flubs said:


> Morning..have a good day...


u too flubs


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoy the play mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Enjoy the play mate


twas great mate, wee star


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> twas great mate, wee star


Did you get the obligatory tears/something in your eye mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Did you get the obligatory tears/something in your eye mate?


lol i wish i did mate, i think i was born without tear ducts.....wife hates that about me "cold cvnt" :laugh:

she was so funny tho...all the other kids were like statues while she was shaking her wee hips :lol: watches too much music channels i think


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol i wish i did mate, i think i was born without tear ducts.....wife hates that about me "cold cvnt" :laugh:
> 
> she was so funny tho...all the other kids were like statues while she was shaking her wee hips :lol: watches too much music channels i think


mine is the same mate ,proper lively


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> This time of year and that dodgy beard he grows people will be mistaking him for santa!


Lol, even more so with the gut he will soon get due to all his "bulking"/eating 3 meals for every 1!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Lol, even more so with the gut he will soon get due to all his "bulking"/eating 3 meals for every 1!


Only ate 2small meals today (3000cals maybe) prob 150-200g pro  hate not being well. Gut is well an truly on it way....fast lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Only ate 2small meals today (3000cals maybe) prob 150-200g pro  hate not being well. Gut is well an truly on it way....fast lol


Hope your feeling better soon mate. I been having real ups and downs recently, gear I think fooks your immune system / CNS or something. Either that or just unlucky.

Just trying to train around it and at least get my 400g protein in each day.

Gut for christmas time is fine, happens across the country... lol, then the usual 1 billions new gym sign ups in january and all the annoyance that causes for us regulars!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

How was the nativity?? Cant wait till my daughter starts doing them!

Hows the pip??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Hope your feeling better soon mate. I been having real ups and downs recently, gear I think fooks your immune system / CNS or something. Either that or just unlucky.
> 
> Just trying to train around it and at least get my 400g protein in each day.
> 
> Gut for christmas time is fine, happens across the country... lol, then the usual 1 billions new gym sign ups in january and all the annoyance that causes for us regulars!


i honestly love january fitness rush....the flange is rife 



tyramhall said:


> How was the nativity?? Cant wait till my daughter starts doing them!
> 
> Hows the pip??


it was brilliant bud, got the other daughters on friday (she's just at nursery) there funny as hell. the teachers tell us not to wave back at ur kids cos it distracts them.....so last year mine walked in and started waving at me, i ignored as i was asked....."*DAD IM WAVING AT YOU!!!* she shouted while every1 was quiet PMSL :lol:

pip is still quite bad but it doesnt bother me these days tbh, musta hit a pressure vein cos when i pulled it out blood sprayed everywhere...& i mean SPRAYED lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

still feel like shyte today altho slept all night with help from some drugs. not much being ate as got a cough and i keep boalking, ahwell


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Flange... lol, that word does not get used enough...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

rite lads...who's the fashion guru's lol? need sumin for xmas doo next week


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> rite lads...who's the fashion guru's lol? need sumin for xmas doo next week


I'm no guru but fitted shirt, straight jeans and nice shoes (what I had on Tuesday night)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> I'm no guru but fitted shirt, straight jeans and nice shoes (what I had on Tuesday night)


yeh i was thinking similar.....but then i started swaying toward dark flat trainers jeans and a xmas jumper lol. not sure at all!

i need pics ppl


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh i was thinking similar.....but then i started swaying toward dark flat trainers jeans and a xmas jumper lol. not sure at all!
> 
> i need pics ppl


well depends on where ya going i suppose


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> well depends on where ya going i suppose


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Yep t-shirt, jeans and trainers defo if ya going there


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Yep t-shirt, jeans and trainers defo if ya going there


pmsl :lol: ill not look like a chav....but im not taking the p!ss...that is where im actually going (& go every year) called sherbrook castle in glasgow

@W33BAM might know it


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Mate, oxford shirt , jeans (regular straight) and brown leather shoes and get a blazer to finish it off. (smart casual)

Or wear dressed trousers and a dress shirt with decent shoes + belt


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Mate, oxford shirt , jeans (regular straight) and brown leather shoes and get a blazer to finish it off. (smart casual)
> 
> Or wear dressed trousers and a dress shirt with decent shoes + belt


aye fuk it mate i was thinking shirt n trousers.

iv a crackin grey hugo boss suit ill wear with a black shirt/black tie/shoes/belt


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> aye fuk it mate i was thinking shirt n trousers.
> 
> iv a crackin grey hugo boss suit ill wear with a black shirt/black tie/shoes/belt


Defo suit looking at the place


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

wear suit just less hassle and u wont be over dressed unless they have said black tie

even if u dont wear a tie


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> wear suit just less hassle and u wont be over dressed unless they have said black tie
> 
> even if u dont wear a tie


im going to the stripper afterwards....im only here from 12.30-5 for lunch & karaoke :lol: (free bar too  )


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

All you need is an ULTRA LOW CUT V neck sweater mate to show off your bright red sun burnt chest...

Chicks will dig that shiz something rotten, you'll also likely get a promotion at work because of it...

Win win! Thank me later!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> All you need is an ULTRA LOW CUT V neck sweater mate to show off your bright red sun burnt chest...
> 
> Chicks will dig that shiz something rotten, you'll also likely get a promotion at work because of it...
> 
> Win win! Thank me later!


lol i was hoping to get away with a polo & xmas cardie, gets too hot....cardie off....BOOOOOOM, GUN SHOW!! :lol:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol i was hoping to get away with a polo & xmas cardie, gets too hot....cardie off....BOOOOOOM, GUN SHOW!! :lol:


Both good ideas mate, or as it looks a bit formal you could wear a Tux that is also pull offable in one go, with a party outfit underneath, then just prance around like the bloke from Jackass.... might also work....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Both good ideas mate, or as it looks a bit formal you could wear a Tux that is also pull offable in one go, with a party outfit underneath, then just prance around like the bloke from Jackass.... might also work....


pmsl, now that would be good gossip for the workforce


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 104056


ill like it.....but i dont get it :huh:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ill like it.....but i dont get it :huh:


Nothing to get other than its funny

Maybe I'm amused easily but I saw it and found it hilarious...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

nightout!!! woooop!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Nothing to get other than its funny
> 
> Maybe I'm amused easily but I saw it and found it hilarious...


so what ur saying is.....ur a fuking mong...lol :turned:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 104056


Wow, he really has gone down hill a lot. lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I love batman like really love every film maybe that has Sumin to do with it lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yo jan, wha go on dude?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Yo jan, wha go on dude?


Hi bud, what ^am I wearing?....was wearing this earlier. I'm naked now sitting in my sh!tter...how's u?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Hi bud, what ^am I wearing?....was wearing this earlier. I'm naked now sitting in my sh!tter...how's u?


Missus reckons christmas jumpers are all the thing this year, I just think you look like a plonker...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Missus reckons christmas jumpers are all the thing this year, I just think you look like a plonker...


PMSL good, cos I feel like 1


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL good, cos I feel like 1


To be honest I am tempted to go try one on 2moro now, but maybe a red coloured one instead. Then again, might just stick with the v neck, cannot go wrong...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> To be honest I am tempted to go try one on 2moro now, but maybe a red coloured one instead. Then again, might just stick with the v neck, cannot go wrong...


I was gonna get a burgundy colored one....the rain-dear were just too cute though lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> I was gonna get a burgundy colored one....the rain-dear were just too cute though lol


Erm ok, if Reindeers is what your boyfriend likes then that is what you should wear I guess....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Took the mrs to the chinesse buffet tonight. Hello protein  hello callories  hello 24 chicken satay's (large ones) & 3 mountain plates


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Took the mrs to the chinesse buffet tonight. Hello protein  hello callories  hello 24 chicken satay's (large ones) & 3 mountain plates


Paying for it now though..Been on this bog for 35min now


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl :lol: ill not look like a chav....but im not taking the p!ss...that is where im actually going (& go every year) called sherbrook castle in glasgow
> 
> @W33BAM might know it


Yup, sure do. It's stunning. Been at a wedding there 

You'll sure lower the tone right enough.... although they let me in!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Hi bud, what ^am I wearing?....was wearing this earlier. I'm naked now sitting in my sh!tter...how's u?


Thought it was a shop manequin then!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im dade


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning mate. Loving the veins in your avi!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Hi bud, what ^am I wearing?....was wearing this earlier. I'm naked now sitting in my sh!tter...how's u?


To be fair mate you pull it off wearing that gay jumper a treat!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate. Loving the veins in your avi!


cheers mate, they only come out on special occassions tho lol



tyramhall said:


> To be fair mate you pull it off wearing that gay jumper a treat!


the perks of being a big lanky cvnt 

how u doing today brother?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers mate, they only come out on special occassions tho lol
> 
> the perks of being a big lanky cvnt
> 
> how u doing today brother?


Yeah im good mate. Meals have been prepared for today. Just got to eat them now lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah im good mate. Meals have been prepared for today. Just got to eat them now lol!


atleast 1 of us is eating lol.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> atleast 1 of us is eating lol.


Eating?? Feel like im feasting!!!! One thing about being full all the time that never crossed my mind before is that all cravings seem to disappear!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Eating?? Feel like im feasting!!!! One thing about being full all the time that never crossed my mind before is that all cravings seem to disappear!!!!


once u get used to the food you'll soon start to crave sumin else lol, human nature to crave sumin ur not allowed i seems


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> im dade


Morning my red chested friend! Hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Morning my red chested friend! Hope your feeling better soon!


cheers dude.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats veins in your avi? I thought it was a bowl of spaghetti bolognaise! lol.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

still managed to pump out 9 reps with the 40kg dbs on shoulders today..still got it lol !

@George-Bean are you wearing hot pants !


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> still managed to pump out 9 reps with the 40kg dbs on shoulders today..still got it lol !
> 
> @George-Bean are you wearing hot pants !


Good work on the DB Shoulder pressing mate and yeah I think GB is wearing hot pants... he is rocking the look though!!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Those are ASDA's finest boxers mate, had to wear them back to front as the wifes behind on the washing, already had them on inside out.... Just kidding lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Those are ASDA's finest boxers mate, had to wear them back to front as the wifes behind on the washing, already had them on inside out.... Just kidding lol.


were u up for some late night nookie mate? :lol:

morning lads, still fuked today...slept 7till7 last night & up for work at 7.30 this morning. coughing boaking retching etc...all the usual p!sh u go threw just before u die lol. hardly any food & no training since tuesday, glad to see the back of tren on wed too as i think it was fuking making me worse lol.

anyway....what yas upto this w.e?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> were u up for some late night nookie mate? :lol:
> 
> morning lads, still fuked today...slept 7till7 last night & up for work at 7.30 this morning. coughing boaking retching etc...all the usual p!sh u go threw just before u die lol. hardly any food & no training since tuesday, glad to see the back of tren on wed too as i think it was fuking making me worse lol.
> 
> anyway....what yas upto this w.e?


Good effort there mate, try get the food in though, get you on the mend quicker!

Im working today, maybe gym tonight but did a 12 and a half hour shift last night that finished at 2.30am so may just be sleeping later pmsl!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> were u up for some late night nookie mate? :lol:
> 
> morning lads, still fuked today...slept 7till7 last night & up for work at 7.30 this morning. coughing boaking retching etc...all the usual p!sh u go threw just before u die lol. hardly any food & no training since tuesday, glad to see the back of tren on wed too as i think it was fuking making me worse lol.
> 
> anyway....what yas upto this w.e?


Replicating what Onthebuild said, get your food in mate, even if it is forcefeeding, will recover you faster and also stop catabolising all your hard gained muscle while ill.

Hope your feeling better soon captain.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Good effort there mate, try get the food in though, get you on the mend quicker!
> 
> Im working today, maybe gym tonight but did a 12 and a half hour shift last night that finished at 2.30am so may just be sleeping later pmsl!


still getting a couple thousand in....but there not as clean as id like, if there was ever a time&place for dirty food....its when ur no well  hopefuffy by tomorow ill have the energy for a full body heavy sesh

thinking a 5x5 day on all major muscle groups

5x5 weighted dips

5x5 squats

5x5 bent rows

5x5 seated bb press

all as heavy as possible

finish with some chins & cable crossovers 3x 12-15reps


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> still getting a couple thousand in....but there not as clean as id like, if there was ever a time&place for dirty food....its when ur no well  hopefuffy by tomorow ill have the energy for a full body heavy sesh
> 
> thinking a 5x5 day on all major muscle groups
> 
> ...


It'll either kill you or make you stronger that will :thumb:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Overall mate how you finding the diet?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Overall mate how you finding the diet?


dont really have a diet mate lol, so overall its fukin ace :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Met my mate in the pub the other day cos it has a big soft play bit for jack and decided to have dinner there. Had a jacket with beans and tuna. Was effing disgusting! I'm telling you this because for some reason I thought of you ordering it and eating it!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Met my mate in the pub the other day cos it has a big soft play bit for jack and decided to have dinner there. Had a jacket with beans and tuna. Was effing disgusting! I'm telling you this because for some reason I thought of you ordering it and eating it!


Look a bit like this?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Look a bit like this?


Yh I'm gna b sick

That's why I thought of u


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yh I'm gna b sick
> 
> That's why I thought of u


hahahaha! yeh i often make the burds gag tbf


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Look a bit like this?


That was my bait last year when I went fishing !!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> hahahaha! yeh i often make the burds gag tbf


LMAO, not with your small little one you don't mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> That was my bait last year when I went fishing !!!


u should try it mate....2 tins tuna in sunflower oil, 1 tin branson spagetti


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> u should try it mate....2 tins tuna in sunflower oil, 1 tin branson spagetti


I will do actually, I quite like the sound of that.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Afternoon jan! What you upto my gay jumpered friend??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Afternoon jan! What you upto my gay jumpered friend??


Lol u live it ya cvnt  iv just woke up mate...watching cat n the hat with the kids. No well so will prob chill all w.e

Yourself?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol u live it ya cvnt  iv just woke up mate...watching cat n the hat with the kids. No well so will prob chill all w.e
> 
> Yourself?


Im proper jealous how you nail that gay look. All you need now is a pink shirt lmao!

Just finished work mate. Im knackered!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Im proper jealous how you nail that gay look. All you need now is a pink shirt lmao!
> 
> Just finished work mate. Im knackered!


Some men like to wear gay clothing to prove they are alpha and can carry it off, Jan is not one of these...


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Some men like to wear gay clothing to prove they are alpha and can carry it off, Jan is not one of these...


Spot on mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Some men like to wear gay clothing to prove they are alpha and can carry it off, Jan is not one of these...


Llf. Pair I cvnts.

What's for tea tonight lads?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Llf. Pair I cvnts.
> 
> What's for tea tonight lads?


Just got back in from having an Indian, still hungry though, so will be having small snack and then double scoop caesin with all the trimmings before bed... rock and roll baby...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Bit better today  only a tight wheezy chest tbh


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

diets back on today, gym tonight, 1st inj of test only, sauna's  still not 100% but im near enough.....been a week off training now & if i hadnt then id still be fuked now i rekon. itching to get back now as i look like a big puddle of sh!te


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> diets back on today, gym tonight, 1st inj of test only, sauna's  still not 100% but im near enough.....been a week off training now & if i hadnt then id still be fuked now i rekon. itching to get back now as i look like a big puddle of sh!te


Whats tonight at the gym then?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Whats tonight at the gym then?


just gonna start my normal routin fresh mate, so chest n biceps. thinking about changing to push pull legs


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Morning Janik!

Glad your back on form and ready to smash it again!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Morning Janik!
> 
> Glad your back on form and ready to smash it again!


cheers mate, will be a baby sesh to break is in lol.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers mate, will be a baby sesh to break is in lol.


I had a monster legs session yesterday, split in two parts, in the morning I set a Squat PB and then in the afternoon something stupid like 30 sets. Fully destroyed them. With my squat PB I now at 490kg... need 10kg more from somewhere to break the 500kg. Reckon both Bench and DL will go up 10kg each in next couple weeks.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> I had a monster legs session yesterday, split in two parts, in the morning I set a Squat PB and then in the afternoon something stupid like 30 sets. Fully destroyed them. With my squat PB I now at 490kg... need 10kg more from somewhere to break the 500kg. Reckon both Bench and DL will go up 10kg each in next couple weeks.


thats cracking stuff mate, **** knows what my b/d/s tatal is prob about 350-400 lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers mate, will be a baby sesh to break is in lol.


Ya girl, get smashing it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Ya girl, get smashing it


we'll see lol.....feeling sh!te again, appetites none existant


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> we'll see lol.....feeling sh!te again, appetites none existant


Blend your food, dutchscott style 

Got any caffiene knocking about to boot you up the ar$e before the gym?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> we'll see lol.....feeling sh!te again, appetites none existant


I thought you would be ok by now,strengths of youth an all,

ffs this illness lark sucks,i have been prescribed steroids

,i said i was worried about using them to doc,

he explained they are quite safe,though i may put some weight on,,,, mg:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweat said:


> I had a monster legs session yesterday, split in two parts, in the morning I set a Squat PB and then in the afternoon something stupid like 30 sets. Fully destroyed them. With my squat PB I now at 490kg... need 10kg more from somewhere to break the 500kg. Reckon both Bench and DL will go up 10kg each in next couple weeks.


Fair play man,ignore the 10kg it does not matter other than in your mind just load the bar to 500,done!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> thats cracking stuff mate, **** knows what my b/d/s tatal is prob about 350-400 lol


You're underselling yourself mate, you have some solid strength based on recent workouts you logged.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ullo..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Chest n delts-

Flat db press-

40kg (each hand/heaviest there) x 16

40kg x 10

40kg x 5lol

45secs rest between sets

High incline bb press-

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

90kg x 8

100kg x 4lol

Small rests (not timed)

Front raises superset with side raises-

2sets each to failure 12.5kg each hand (20ish)

Seated hammer press- dropset

Stack x failure (15ish fuked)

3/4 stack x failure

1/2stack x failure

1/4 stack x failure

Facepulls (on pulldown machine)-

Rope attachment obv

3 sets 66kg x 12 (only got 8 last set)

Had a blether for a while here lol, then..

Dips-

2sets bw x failure

(30 & 12, 45sec rest between)

Still not well & was close to giving it a miss...1.5scoop of J3D and I was ready to go  really enjoyed training chest n delts together so gonna stick with this for a while.... delts were pumped to fuk.

Never went to sauna cos feel p!sh now.....went to the sunbed again for the spots so stand by for burn pics x


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice workout buddy, good that you got it in, pushing through your man flu.

Sun burn in December for the win!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I thought you would be ok by now,strengths of youth an all,
> 
> ffs this illness lark sucks,i have been prescribed steroids
> 
> ...


I'm maybe young on paper but I'm atleast 45 physically lol. Yeh it's fuked me mate..same boat as u prob + half the folk in my work have it and are all blaming me.....it's not ur usuall cold, it is proper hammering the sh!t out us!

Atleast it seems to be clearing now just in time for Fridays all day p!shup 

I'm due u reps btw big sausage....cvnts won't let is yet. Will need to throw some at they useless cvnts @Sweat & @onthebuild


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> I'm maybe young on paper but I'm atleast 45 physically lol. Yeh it's fuked me mate..same boat as u prob + half the folk in my work have it and are all blaming me.....it's not ur usuall cold, it is proper hammering the sh!t out us!
> 
> Atleast it seems to be clearing now just in time for Fridays all day p!shup
> 
> I'm due u reps btw big sausage....cvnts won't let is yet. Will need to throw some at they useless cvnts @Sweat & @onthebuild


Me and onthebuild keep you on track and you look at us like we are gods, we defo deserve reps!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> You're underselling yourself mate, you have some solid strength based on recent workouts you logged.


Na....the main reason is I don't squat or deadlift llf. Is the total based on 1rm stuff? X


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Na....the main reason is I don't squat or deadlift llf. Is the total based on 1rm stuff? X


Yes it is mate, if you throwing up 16 reps on DB bench today I would guess you got a 130kg Bench, maybe more?

Squat and Deadlift are king mate, you know this without me even mentioning it... get them in ya scrubba....

I use this:

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/how_to_warm_up_for_a_onerep_max

as the basis for testing my 1RM's and the warm ups surrounding them. You should give it a try. Pick a number you think you can get that is a stretch, then use the %'s of that for the workout up until you smash the 1RM. Then if still feeling good add 5-10kg and try again 5-8 mins later, maybe even longer.

You'll love it!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

There you go you rep begging cvnt. Keep up the good work, 100kg on a high incline is immense.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> There you go you rep begging cvnt. Keep up the good work, 100kg on a high incline is immense.


Cheers babe.

Was happy with it bud, been doing flat bb for too long now though and i need to get these upto par

@Sweat

Usuall chest heavy day was

100kgx 10

110kg x 8

120kg x 6

130kg x 2

Done this 3weeks in a row with no weight increase cos I was cutting.

So yeh I'd put my 1rm 135-140kg ATM.

Db press and incline work is lagging a fair bit mainly because iv kept flat bb press in to get the strength up there first....time to start working some shape into the cvnts now


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> ullo..


Hey babe


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Cheers babe.
> 
> Was happy with it bud, been doing flat bb for too long now though and i need to get these upto par
> 
> ...


Good benching that mate, 140 defo there as you would not normally do that level of high volume heavy weight stuff before your PB attempt.

Next week set 140kg in that template thing I linked and eat good carbs before and a pre workout and I reckon you smash 140 maybe even 145 or higher if got good spotter that you got confidence in.

Gogo, earn your reps!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Good benching that mate, 140 defo there as you would not normally do that level of high volume heavy weight stuff before your PB attempt.
> 
> Next week set 140kg in that template thing I linked and eat good carbs before and a pre workout and I reckon you smash 140 maybe even 145 or higher if got good spotter that you got confidence in.
> 
> Gogo, earn your reps!!!


Gotta say if no very good spotters once you get up here ,at this level,use smith for max as i have seen so much bad injury from bad spotting even around me(cvnts trying to keep up)if your spotters aint A1 use smith it only shows a few kg more,unlike some combination machines that totaly lie!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

This'll sort is out for a bit


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Gotta say if no very good spotters once you get up here ,at this level,use smith for max as i have seen so much bad injury from bad spotting even around me(cvnts trying to keep up)if your spotters aint A1 use smith it only shows a few kg more,unlike some combination machines that totaly lie!


i dont trust my spotter at all lol, cvnts usually on his phone so ill shout someone more experienced over if going heavy


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Gotta say if no very good spotters once you get up here ,at this level,use smith for max as i have seen so much bad injury from bad spotting even around me(cvnts trying to keep up)if your spotters aint A1 use smith it only shows a few kg more,unlike some combination machines that totaly lie!


So true on a good spotter, I failed the other day and spotter was fvcking useless, a random guy I asked, I ended up rolling it to my legs and taking it back round myself. pr**k!



JANIKvonD said:


> i dont trust my spotter at all lol, cvnts usually on his phone so ill shout someone more experienced over if going heavy


As above, good spotter is key. Smack your current spotter in the nads... that'll teach him to pay attention.



JANIKvonD said:


> This'll sort is out for a bit


This lemsip or just some random Hulk Based Drink?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

was a double dose of max strength lemsip x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning...I thought you were showing us a piccie of a cup of "gear" or something...lol....lemsip never entered my head...durrrrr....not that I would know gear if it landed on my head, lol. Hope you start feeling better soon. On the subject of spotters, I don't lift what you do obviously but I had a guy come to spot me doing 50kg bench the other day and he spent most of the time calling to his friend across the gym....tosspot (sorry for that)...good job I didn't actually need him or I think I would have just been left to squish myself under the bar...haha....finding a good spotter is hard and when I do find one in the gym I tend to stalk them for a spot thereafter...hahaha...well, ya know, covertly of course in case I get arrested..:laugh:

The best guy who spotted me got me up to 270kg leg press and I wouldn't have even tried if he hadn't encourage me so it just shows what you can do if you have support of someone in the gym right? Anyway, sorry for yakking...yawwwwwwwwn right?...haha....have a good day...


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning...I thought you were showing us a piccie of a cup of "gear" or something...lol....lemsip never entered my head...durrrrr....not that I would know gear if it landed on my head, lol. Hope you start feeling better soon. On the subject of spotters, I don't lift what you do obviously but I had a guy come to spot me doing 50kg bench the other day and he spent most of the time calling to his friend across the gym....tosspot (sorry for that)...good job I didn't actually need him or I think I would have just been left to squish myself under the bar...haha....finding a good spotter is hard and when I do find one in the gym I tend to stalk them for a spot thereafter...hahaha...well, ya know, covertly of course in case I get arrested..:laugh:
> 
> The best guy who spotted me got me up to 270kg leg press and I wouldn't have even tried if he hadn't encourage me so it just shows what you can do if you have support of someone in the gym right? Anyway, sorry for yakking...yawwwwwwwwn right?...haha....have a good day...


So true Flubs, you should of kicked the guy who wasn't paying attention on your bench attempt in the nads! That'll teach him!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> was a double dose of max strength lemsip x


I thought it was a cup of DNP p1ss!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm weighing in at 109kg today by the way Janik von Sunburnman!

Weight is dropping off, ECA is amazing at appettie supressant for me, literally force feeding to just get above 2500 calories each day.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning...I thought you were showing us a piccie of a cup of "gear" or something...lol....lemsip never entered my head...durrrrr....not that I would know gear if it landed on my head, lol. Hope you start feeling better soon. On the subject of spotters, I don't lift what you do obviously but I had a guy come to spot me doing 50kg bench the other day and he spent most of the time calling to his friend across the gym....tosspot (sorry for that)...good job I didn't actually need him or I think I would have just been left to squish myself under the bar...haha....finding a good spotter is hard and when I do find one in the gym I tend to stalk them for a spot thereafter...hahaha...well, ya know, covertly of course in case I get arrested..:laugh:
> 
> The best guy who spotted me got me up to 270kg leg press and I wouldn't have even tried if he hadn't encourage me so it just shows what you can do if you have support of someone in the gym right? Anyway, sorry for yakking...yawwwwwwwwn right?...haha....have a good day...


u strike me as the kinda lass too shy to speak to any1... never mind ask them to straddle over ur head for a spot  50kg is great lifting mate.....strong lass....270kg is even better lol....strong lass. 'stop calling me lass!' mg: :laugh:

thanks floobs, love ya  x



Sweat said:


> So true Flubs, you should of kicked the guy who wasn't paying attention on your bench attempt in the nads! That'll teach him!


whats with all the 'nads' fondling today? :lol:



GolfDelta said:


> I thought it was a cup of DNP p1ss!


i was waiting for sm1 to say this lol, mine was exactly that color at times.



Sweat said:


> I'm weighing in at 109kg today by the way Janik von Sunburnman!
> 
> Weight is dropping off, ECA is amazing at appettie supressant for me, literally force feeding to just get above 2500 calories each day.


good stuff u fat cvnt :thumb: i like eca.....not so keen on clen & it does nothing for appetite. what other goodies u runnin?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Are you a meat head yet?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Are you a meat head yet?


if by meat.. u mean nob, then yes  u back on the dole yit?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Afternoon mate. Sorry I've not been in much the last couple of days. Hope everything is good


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Afternoon mate. Sorry I've not been in much the last couple of days. Hope everything is good


awreet paul  no worries dude...iv been awol myself, just shaking off this illness & soildering on. p!shup on friday *YEEEHHAAAAA* :cowboy:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

hope everyones in the xmas spirit... not drinking too much and eating bucket loads...!

Are people going to be indulging a little extra over xmas and the following days ? Ive drank farrrr tooo much over the last week/weekend and was suffering badly 

Back on the bandwagon though......... :whistling: Von will be in for some tips advice soon x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> hope everyones in the xmas spirit... not drinking too much and eating bucket loads...!
> 
> Are people going to be indulging a little extra over xmas and the following days ? Ive drank farrrr tooo much over the last week/weekend and was suffering badly
> 
> Back on the bandwagon though......... :whistling: Von will be in for some tips advice soon x


ello mate, i know my cal intake Xmas & boxing day is scary :scared: cant fuking wait  ill prob drink a bit too but tbh iv not had a decent drink in months...getting old

what u got planned?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff u fat cvnt :thumb: i like eca.....not so keen on clen & it does nothing for appetite. what other goodies u runnin?


Just the ECA, with a bit of tren/test/dbol, tren is likely helping a bit with fatloss as well.

Got some Clen/T3 as well but not used them before, will see how I get on, might just keep them in my cupboard for a while.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Just the ECA, with a bit of tren/test/dbol, tren is likely helping a bit with fatloss as well.
> 
> Got some Clen/T3 as well but not used them before, will see how I get on, might just keep them in my cupboard for a while.


160mg a day will have u shaking like fuk! wasnt keen on the sides tbh lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> 160mg a day will have u shaking like fuk! wasnt keen on the sides tbh lol


What is point for ECA on diminishing returns or whatever? Like 2 weeks on, then 2 off?

Was going to look it up but if you know, saves me a job.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> What is point for ECA on diminishing returns or whatever? Like 2 weeks on, then 2 off?
> 
> Was going to look it up but if you know, saves me a job.


i run it 2day on/off between clen 2on/2off so..

day1-clen 160mg t3 100mg (taken all at once first thing a.m)

day2-clen 160mg t3 100mg

day3- 120mg eph 600mg caffeine (cant mind asprin dosage i use)

day4 - 120mg eph 600mg caffeine (split into 3x a day 40/200/?)

repeat

can pretty much run like this for several months without "diminishing"


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i run it 2day on/off between clen 2on/2off so..
> 
> day1-clen 160mg t3 100mg (taken all at once first thing a.m)
> 
> ...


That is a lot of ephedrine, mine is just a pre mixed one, but is strong enough for me, x 2 a day with each one being 28mg ephedrine. Working really well at the moment so will leave it at that.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

just grilled whole chicken breasts... never cooked them like that before but will from now on! kept them moist etc

20 mins after eating both breasts stomach turning like ****..... 35 mins after eating both im unloading stomach contents via the rear... :sad:

thought ur enjoy that wee story mate.. x


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> if by meat.. u mean nob, then yes  u back on the dole yit?


yup all signed up!

im trying to do some comission only stuff aswell as i only have to declare it if i earn anything....really need to get a few deals done in january!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> i run it 2day on/off between clen 2on/2off so..
> 
> day1-clen 160mg t3 100mg (taken all at once first thing a.m)
> 
> ...


fcukin junkie!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u strike me as the kinda lass too shy to speak to any1... never mind ask them to straddle over ur head for a spot  50kg is great lifting mate.....strong lass....270kg is even better lol....strong lass. 'stop calling me lass!' mg: :laugh:
> 
> thanks floobs, love ya  x
> 
> ...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mrs took a p!sh front lat spread when I wasn't ready & wouldn't take another. So I'm putting it up purely for the sex appeal lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: brilliant. i hate sneaky folkers like that though who have a totall disregard to any1 else in there! heaven help the lad (or flubs) who tries to take mine  your seriously dedicated mate....really good to see  keep it up
> 
> oh and MORNING


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking good (LOADSAhomo)

Tell them bairns of yours to tidy their fvcking room :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning folkers  my sex drive is dropping already :crying:

iv haulted my bulk and just gonna maintain till i start the new cycle...will rebound nicely to the extra cals when the time comes (currently on 1ml tt400 a week)

so food today-

8.30am- 2x cnp flapjacks

11am- 300g steak 1 large jacket spud

3pm- 300g steak 1 large jacket spud

6.30pm- 90g whey

7.30pm- 500g chicken/spuds/greens

10pm- few eggs

not a great deal there but hey ho.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Looking good (LOADSAhomo)
> 
> Tell them bairns of yours to tidy their fvcking room :lol:


its a fukin bomb site lol they'll be gutting it this w.e AGAIN


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Eating is still looking good, im liking the idea of steak at 11am!

Kids eh? I used to have a game when I was little where I'd line up all my toys on the bedroom floor, like a military parade or something pmsl! Problem was I normally got bored halfway through, left them all over the floor, and got a boll0cking a few hours later :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Eating is still looking good, im liking the idea of steak at 11am!
> 
> Kids eh? I used to have a game when I was little where I'd line up all my toys on the bedroom floor, like a military parade or something pmsl! Problem was I normally got bored halfway through, left them all over the floor, and got a boll0cking a few hours later :lol:


lol the pic is misleading...its actually not too bad cos there room is fukin HUGE! it used to be my old room when we only had 2 kids but now the wee man's here the wife made me give up my room so they had loadsa space now there sharring (only got 3 bedrooms) which also meant leaving them with the 46" tv i rough bolted to the wall! wee sh!ts.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

oh and weigh in this morning, still 100kg on the dot so all's good in the hood!....will try stay there


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

You seen that Ardler is hosting a show next April mate?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking dandy mate.

well a bit gay if im honest........


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> You seen that Ardler is hosting a show next April mate?


lol no mate? ill have a gander though (not to compete) u thinking bout it?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol no mate? ill have a gander though (not to compete) u thinking bout it?


There's info on TM about it.Half thinking about it but there's no first timers class so would have to enter novice.If I don't enter would prob still go to check out the talent (ALOT ****)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> There's info on TM about it.Half thinking about it but there's no first timers class so would have to enter novice.If I don't enter would prob still go to check out the talent (ALOT ****)


yeh ill be going if they are having 1! be good to see the local talent rite enough lol. ill be at the end of my blast by then too so will have some hamster chops to model :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh ill be going if they are having 1! be good to see the local talent rite enough lol. ill be at the end of my blast by then too so will have some hamster chops to model :lol:


What's your blast going to be mate?I'm looking at that BSI Equitrentest (500mg Eq/250mg tren e/250mg test e) at 2ml a week for next cycle.Maybe some of the MTren DS too!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> 160mg a day will have u shaking like fuk! wasnt keen on the sides tbh lol


all i got was the shakes nothing else


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Mrs took a p!sh front lat spread when I wasn't ready & wouldn't take another. So I'm putting it up purely for the sex appeal lol


looking wide


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> What's your blast going to be mate?I'm looking at that BSI Equitrentest (500mg Eq/250mg tren e/250mg test e) at 2ml a week for next cycle.Maybe some of the MTren DS too!


1g gear per ml?! lol fuk sake. BSI is gettin popular as fuk!.. got some great blends.

im doing TNT MAST 400 (200mg testE/100mg trenE/100mg mastE) @ 4ml a week for 10weeks (or 3ml for 14 weeks)...undecided yet


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> all i got was the shakes nothing else





Dai Jones said:


> looking wide


cheers mate, will get a better pic tonight from the bitch lol.

i think my appetite went up on them :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> i think my appetite went up on them :lol:


Yeh me to had to really keep things in check cuz I was eating alsorts


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Yeh me to had to really keep things in check cuz I was eating alsorts


lol, auch its chrimbo mate crack on


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, auch its chrimbo mate crack on


Clen stopped now for two weeks so appetite normal now but I dropped the bottle didn't I so not sue if I can get anymore


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Looking good (LOADSAhomo)
> 
> Tell them bairns of yours to tidy their fvcking room :lol:


That's janiks room!!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking good on the front lat pose captain, coming along well, although don't think there is enough sunburn on your chest... please improve this before taking any more poses.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Added couple eggs to my steak meals


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Added couple eggs to my steak meals


How much calories and protein you taking in on your current cruise?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> How much calories and protein you taking in on your current cruise?


fuk knows mate lol, fancy counting it for is?

its prob 300-350g'ish prot & 3000'ish cals..


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk knows mate lol, fancy counting it for is?
> 
> its prob 300-350g'ish prot & 3000'ish cals..


Gingerben and Roblet got me using this, only used it past 2 days but once you used it for first day which takes a bit of time, the subsequent days are a doddle as most of our foods are just pickable from recent eaten lists. The usual, 2 scoop shakes, egg whites, steaks etc etc.

http://www.myfitnesspal.com

You can get the app on your phone and it sync's online so is good.

I am 3k calories and 300-350g protein also.

When you starting your next blast and what is it?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Gingerben and Roblet got me using this, only used it past 2 days but once you used it for first day which takes a bit of time, the subsequent days are a doddle as most of our foods are just pickable from recent eaten lists. The usual, 2 scoop shakes, egg whites, steaks etc etc.
> 
> http://www.myfitnesspal.com
> 
> ...


This is what I use. Probably one of the best apps for the iPhone.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Gingerben and Roblet got me using this, only used it past 2 days but once you used it for first day which takes a bit of time, the subsequent days are a doddle as most of our foods are just pickable from recent eaten lists. The usual, 2 scoop shakes, egg whites, steaks etc etc.
> 
> http://www.myfitnesspal.com
> 
> ...


cheers mate, iv got the app but still to fuking lazy :lol:

blast will prob be in about 5 weeks....so will have been cruising for 6-7weeks. blast is 800mg testE/400mg trenE/400mg mastE 10weeks *OR* 600/300/300 for 14 weeks....undecided yet but if i do the short blast then that'll leave me plenty time to get veiny for summer


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bloopin 'eck! you is one woiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide guy aintchya? do you have to turn sideways to get through those doors?..hahaha.....I'm not being rude by the way, gentle teasing right?....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> bloopin 'eck! you is one woiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide guy aintchya? do you have to turn sideways to get through those doors?..hahaha.....I'm not being rude by the way, gentle teasing right?....


pmsl, very good flubs ya wee shyte


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl, very good [Redacted] ya wee shyte


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! hahahahaha...oh yeah! I'm a radical babe aawwwroight!...hahaha....I meant that in a good way actually....I quite like that though..

I'm a wee shoite! :laugh: brilliant! a wee shoite...hahahaha....luvit...I might put that above my avi....lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! hahahahaha...oh yeah! I'm a radical babe aawwwroight!...hahaha....I meant that in a good way actually....I quite like that though..
> 
> I'm a wee shoite! :laugh: brilliant! a wee shoite...hahahaha....luvit...I might put that above my avi....lol


PMSL please do my female friend 

What u gettin upto tonight?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Back-

Wide grip lat pulldown

82kg x 8

82kg x 8

Dropset..

82kg x failure

50kg x failure

30kg x failure

Rows-

Stack (105kg) x 10 (fuked already lol)

Stack x 10

Dropset..

Stack x failure

3/4 stack x failure

1/2 stack x failure

Straight arm lat pushdowns-

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x failure

Drop to 20kg x failure

Db curls superset with reverse grip bb curls (light bb)

Done. Fuked. Plenty energy tonight...starting to like this J3D

Way in the jacuzi for half hour  x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mrs got a sore head.....so I'm eating her chicken PMSL so 750g chicken into 4 huge wraps


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Mrs got a sore head.....so I'm eating her chicken PMSL so 750g chicken into 4 huge wraps


Fat [email protected]!!!!!! Mate know one could hate you... not even your other half!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Fat [email protected]!!!!!! Mate know one could hate you... not even your other half!!


Lol I'm off to chance my hole now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Mrs got a sore head.....so I'm eating her chicken PMSL so 750g chicken into 4 huge wraps


Mrs got a sore head hey what ya done to her?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Mrs got a sore head hey what ya done to her?


Fukall yeh mate....but it's looking good  lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

dont pester her too much mate.... :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

You got the original or micro jack3d?

I've got a tub of craze sitting at my maws house, can't wait to try it.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> You got the original or micro jack3d?
> 
> I've got a tub of craze sitting at my maws house, can't wait to try it.


got the original mate....had it for ages, just wasnt keen on it to start with & after last night i might still not be keen on it lol...


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

I've got the original in lemon flavour and I use it every other workout so I don't rely on it. Strong stuff!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fell asleep just before 10....up at 12.30 with funky dreams & couldnt get back to sleep, had a bit of anxiety so after popping a pill i eventually got back to sleep at 3.30....up at 6 for work. good times

LAST DAY AT WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

so mate ill meet you in private eyes after ur works do ?:laugh: time at ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> so mate ill meet you in private eyes after ur works do ?:laugh: time at ?


11ish prob mate....till late


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I heard the got some fresh european chicks.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

lxm said:


> I heard the got some fresh european *d1cks*.


Perfect, just what Janik loves most in this world...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Perfect, just what Janik loves most in this world...


janik is a polish name...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

i knew that!!!!!! alot of woleckis in dundee too.....


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> got the original mate....had it for ages, just wasnt keen on it to start with & after last night i might still not be keen on it lol...


Well if you decide powdered awesomeness ain't for you ill take it off your hand, fkn love original jack3d.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Well if you decide powdered awesomeness ain't for you ill take it off your hand, fkn love original jack3d.


ill throw it ur way if i get sick of it mate. i blame it for me being up all last night with anxiety


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ill throw it ur way if i get sick of it mate. i blame it for me being up all last night with anxiety


with that amoountof caffinee and 3dmma not surprised its nasty von!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> ill throw it ur way if i get sick of it mate. i blame it for me being up all last night with anxiety


what time did ya take it


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ill throw it ur way if i get sick of it mate. i blame it for me being up all last night with anxiety


It wouldn't suprise me, i get shaky off it, if I work put at night 1 scoop is all I take otherwise I'm up for hours!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> with that amoountof caffinee and 3dmma not surprised its nasty von!





Dai Jones said:


> what time did ya take it





XRichHx said:


> It wouldn't suprise me, i get shaky off it, if I work put at night 1 scoop is all I take otherwise I'm up for hours!


had 1.5scoops at 5.30pm..in the gym for just after 6. iv had stim overdose before but it wasnt that....maybe just excited for my p!shup tomoro


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> had 1.5scoops at 5.30pm..in the gym for just after 6. iv had stim overdose before but it wasnt that....maybe just excited for my p!shup tomoro


yeh there you go


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

How they hanging Dai & jAN??


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> How they hanging Dai & jAN??


keep to one thread jay I keep following ya around


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

lxm said:


> I heard the got some fresh european chicks.


I've heard they've got some middle aged Lochee junkies as well!Got to keep the balance haha.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> I've heard they've got some middle aged Lochee junkies as well!Got to keep the balance haha.


ill say no names....but ur rite pmsl. canna beat a junkie trying earn cash for a fix  :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> How they hanging Dai & jAN??





Dai Jones said:


> keep to one thread jay I keep following ya around


aslong as it hanging lower than yours....im happy 

where u been ?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> aslong as it hanging lower than yours....im happy
> 
> where u been ?


to hell and back


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> to hell and back


i thought you sorted it out


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> i thought you sorted it out


sorted what out columbo?? lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> sorted what out columbo?? lol


what ever you said was bad but then some good become of it a week or so ago.....if not I will shut the fcuk up now


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> sorted what out columbo?? lol





Dai Jones said:


> what ever you said was bad but then some good become of it a week or so ago.....if not I will shut the fcuk up now


u twa nobs realise ur still in my journal lol, but by all means continue

1hr45min left to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> what ever you said was bad but then some good become of it a week or so ago.....if not I will shut the fcuk up now


pmsl only joking mate... things go t!ts up weekly for me fella..


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

whos journal???

oh yours you tart xx


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> u twa nobs realise ur still in my journal lol, but by all means continue


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> pmsl only joking mate... things go t!ts up weekly for me fella..


a right


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

wheres @KAYwoodham these days ? Jay what you done mate ???


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

lxm said:


> wheres @KAYwoodham these days ? Jay what you done mate ???


her log has been locked so not looking good


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

she's changed her username


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I noticed... I might change mine to something cuter too, online detective work her out via her name or something ? scoobs end up finding her ? ;p


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> she's changed her username





lxm said:


> scoobs end up finding her ? ;p


she trying to give someone the slip i recon.....hope its not me


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Well on route to Glasgow now...wee bit drama as the train was canceled! So we got a taxi


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

U been talking about me in here too, awwww

Yan have a great time tonight don't get too smashed!! At least try and remember the details for us!

P.s. journali had locked a couple weeks ago u wombats


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> U been talking about me in here too, awwww
> 
> Yan have a great time tonight don't get too smashed!! At least try and remember the details for us!
> 
> P.s. journali had locked a couple weeks ago u wombats


Too late babe, I'm fuked


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Too late babe, I'm fuked


2 babychams and he's anyones...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> U been talking about me in here too, awwww
> 
> Yan have a great time tonight don't get too smashed!! At least try and remember the details for us!
> 
> P.s. journali had locked a couple weeks ago u wombats


Why've you changed your name? got a stalker? h34r:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

That you in the polo lounge mate, rocking the place with your fellow trannies?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

well ? :cool2:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

What you up to the day mate?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, well? Are u alive? Or still up sniffing?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL jans probably in his pit the waster:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

the double foreign tw4tbag


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

What a fukin night.....hate alcohol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> What a fukin night.....hate alcohol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> What a fukin night.....hate alcohol


I haven't been ****ed properly for 2 years don't even miss it had some horrendous nights out and one many regrettable things under the influence...it's an evil substance shame it seems like such a good idea at the time lol!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 104977


 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> I haven't been ****ed properly for 2 years don't even miss it had some horrendous nights out and one many regrettable things under the influence...it's an evil substance shame it seems like such a good idea at the time lol!


Honestly mate iv not been as fuked as that in years, prob because I never took any recs to keep me level headed lol. I fell asleep in the disabled toilets while sitting for a p!sh my mate said....and the couldn't wake me for near 2hours llf..just as well it was my mates pub, he ended up having to come in and help is out while the rest of my mates took pics PMSL. Got back in at 7.30am so a not bad shift tbf


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Honestly mate iv not been as fuked as that in years, prob because I never took any recs to keep me level headed lol. I fell asleep in the disabled toilets while sitting for a p!sh my mate said....and the couldn't wake me for near 2hours llf..just as well it was my mates pub, he ended up having to come in and help is out while the rest of my mates took pics PMSL. Got back in at 7.30am so a not bad shift tbf


It's still amazes me that a lot of milder drugs like weed and MDMA is pretty harmless compared to alcohol but they are still illegal. Alcohol is far far worse for body and mind than weed.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Honestly mate iv not been as fuked as that in years, prob because I never took any recs to keep me level headed lol. I fell asleep in the disabled toilets while sitting for a p!sh my mate said....and the couldn't wake me for near 2hours llf..just as well it was my mates pub, he ended up having to come in and help is out while the rest of my mates took pics PMSL. Got back in at 7.30am so a not bad shift tbf


What a lightweight, a bottle of lemon Hooch and passes out on the toilet! Man up mate!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

MERRY XMAS TO YOU AND THE FAMILY MATE.. X


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Merry xmas pumper. Have a good en!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

merry xmas von mate. hope you have a braw day tomorro and im sure you have treated everyone well prezzie wise! dont forget pics of ur feast.. x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheers lads! Still no rite from Friday llf.

Have a great Christmas u lot!! Behave x


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Happy Xmas mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Happy Xmas mate.


Merry chrimbo buddy x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

well.....back in work today 

iv not been to the gym in a week & iv lost about 3kg since the start of the hols lol the mrs really notices it she said, if im no too hungover too eat then im no well enough.....i did however manage to push my 6 courser's in xmas & yesterday.

on the + side i had my new dipbelt & straps sitting waiting on me in work today so ill break them in tonight


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning fella...sounds like u had a good time......I did sniff the top of a sherry bottle from the back end of the garden and oh yeah! Was quite drunkenly waving turkey legs round like a wild thing......cough....

Hope the new year brings you all you wish for....minus the boobs, bums, any naughty stuff, all drunken misbehaviour, too many drugs, chunky jumpers, speedos, drainpipe jeans and bums hanging out of them etc......hee hee...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning fella...sounds like u had a good time......I did sniff the top of a sherry bottle from the back end of the garden and oh yeah! Was quite drunkenly waving turkey legs round like a wild thing......cough....
> 
> Hope the new year brings you all you wish for....*minus the boobs, bums, any naughty stuff, all drunken misbehaviour, too many drugs, chunky jumpers, speedos, drainpipe jeans and bums hanging out of them etc*......hee hee...


uv just ruled out everything i wished 2013 would throw my way :crying: lol.

hope 2013 treats u well flubs. will there be more sherry sniffing for the new year?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> uv just ruled out everything i wished 2013 would throw my way :crying: lol.
> 
> hope 2013 treats u well [Redacted]. will there be more sherry sniffing for the new year?


Of course, when I let rip, I.....I......cough....really let rip!  :no: hahahaha ha......


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> well.....back in work today
> 
> iv not been to the gym in a week & iv lost about 3kg since the start of the hols lol the mrs really notices it she said, if im no too hungover too eat then im no well enough.....i did however manage to push my 6 courser's in xmas & yesterday.
> 
> on the + side i had my new *buttplug* & *strapon* sitting waiting on me in work today so ill break them in tonight


Enjoy using your new items as above tonight mate...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Enjoy using your new items as above tonight mate...


funny enough..when i was trying on the belt and fuking about with the chain, my mate walked in and thought it was "mare bondage stuff" lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> funny enough..when i was trying on the belt and fuking about with the chain, my mate walked in and thought it was "mare bondage stuff" lol


Class! I need to get a dipping belt, used to share my mates, but now rarely train with him. Not at point where I can use it for wide grip pull ups yet, but always been able to load 3 or 4 plates on it for dips! Smashes the tri's to shreds...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Class! I need to get a dipping belt, used to share my mates, but now rarely train with him. Not at point where I can use it for wide grip pull ups yet, but always been able to load 3 or 4 plates on it for dips! Smashes the tri's to shreds...


i usually home maker 1 in my gym out of 2x long reach cable press attachments & a clip thing they have lol, used to get some looks...the klip only fits/held 1x 25kg plate though so needed to invest


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i usually home maker 1 in my gym out of 2x long reach cable press attachments & a clip thing they have lol, used to get some looks...the klip only fits/held 1x 25kg plate though so needed to invest


Did you get a leather one? Actually, just link us it...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Did you get a leather one? Actually, just link us it...


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dipping-Black-Leather-Heavy-Chains/dp/B000VXYUMK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1356603303&sr=8-3


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dipping-Black-Leather-Heavy-Chains/dp/B000VXYUMK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1356603303&sr=8-3


Dirt cheap mate, let us know how it feels when ya use it tonight. Main thing is the safety holding the weight for me, comfort is a close second though.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> *Dirt cheap mate*, let us know how it feels when ya use it tonight. Main thing is the safety holding the weight for me, comfort is a close second though.


exactly! wouldnt pay an extra £20-30 for somecvnt to write there name on it tbh lol. its i big sturdy fuker but i might stick a heavier chain & clip on it if need be....iv plenty heavy duty chains etc here in work....just need to make sure it goes threw the plate holes


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> exactly! wouldnt pay an extra £20-30 for somecvnt to write there name on it tbh lol. its i big sturdy fuker but i might stick a heavier chain & clip on it if need be....iv plenty heavy duty chains etc here in work....just need to make sure it goes threw the plate holes


What industry is it you work in pal? I want some proper heavy duty chains, for my home gym, but more of the type where they weigh 20kg per meter or so, so can put them on each side of barbell.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> What industry is it you work in pal? I want some proper heavy duty chains, for my home gym, but more of the type where they weigh 20kg per meter or so, so can put them on each side of barbell.


work for a JCB dealer mate, so plenty heavy bits n bobs to use......id be set up for strongman if i trained that way lol masses of huge tyres/wheels/tracks/bars/plate etc


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> work for a JCB dealer mate, so plenty heavy bits n bobs to use......id be set up for strongman if i trained that way lol masses of huge tyres/wheels/tracks/bars/plate etc


The missus dad works for a company called Perkins, which owns JCB i think, they specialise in making the engines where he works I think. Metal is expensive, so yeah you'd defo be set for strongman.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> The missus dad works for a company called Perkins, which owns JCB i think, they specialise in making the engines where he works I think. Metal is expensive, so yeah you'd defo be set for strongman.


na JCB is a family owned company mate.....biggest in the world im sure (family owned). perkins are owned by caterpillar now mate....JCB used to buy there engines until cat bought them in 1998 and JCB decided to build there own engines.....cant very well be using a competitors engines now eh lol.

u see how fuking knowlegable i am?!....worth my weight in gold to these cvnts :lol:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> na JCB is a family owned company mate.....biggest in the world im sure (family owned). perkins are owned by caterpillar now mate....JCB used to buy there engines until cat bought them in 1998 and JCB decided to build there own engines.....cant very well be using a competitors engines now eh lol.
> 
> u see how fuking knowlegable i am?!....worth my weight in gold to these cvnts :lol:


I've been set straight haven't I!!!

You defo are an asset mate, first thing on monday demand a payrise, tell them you have my full support!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> I've been set straight haven't I!!!
> 
> You defo are an asset mate, first thing on monday demand a payrise, tell them you have my full support!


no cvnt in on monday....ur plans falling apart already :lol: but i shall let them know


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> no cvnt in on monday....ur plans falling apart already :lol: but i shall let them know


Lol, if no one is in there is the added bonus that there is less chance of your request being denied... mainly due to no one hearing it, but still, less chance...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning, oi oi Jankivod..just passing thru, lemme see...chains, belts, straps and stuff...hummmmm....well, all I can say is that I like eating cake....nope!...nope!...don't thank me, it's okay...

just leaving it right there for ya..... :stuart:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning, oi oi Jankivod..just passing thru, lemme see...chains, belts, straps and stuff...hummmmm....well, all I can say is that I like eating cake....nope!...nope!...don't thank me, it's okay...
> 
> *just leaving it right there for ya*..... :stuart:


i hope u mean a bit of ur cake? 

i also recieved set of wrist straps today!.....we're set for the new year flubs


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i hope u mean a bit of ur cake?
> 
> i also recieved set of wrist straps today!.....we're set for the new year flubs


I just got some wrist straps about a week or so ago, using them for heavy pressing only. Really good investment actually.

Have you used your dipping belt yet mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> I just got some wrist straps about a week or so ago, using them for heavy pressing only. Really good investment actually.
> 
> Have you used your dipping belt yet mate?


yeh i got them for heavy pressing too.....narrow grip & DB

not used it yet mate as never went to the gym....again lol, will see tonight


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh i got them for heavy pressing too.....narrow grip & DB
> 
> not used it yet mate as never went to the gym....again lol, will see tonight


What what?! Get to the gym ya lazy bugger, you will have all the Brit's invading your country and you'll get destroyed all over again as won't be strong enough to defend yourself...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> What what?! Get to the gym ya lazy bugger, you will have all the Brit's invading your country and you'll get destroyed all over again as won't be strong enough to defend yourself...


yeh ill get involved tonight!

brits invading my country lol?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh ill get involved tonight!
> 
> brits invading my country lol?


I've seen Braveheart and other factual films, I know the score!! Then again, are you even scottish or just live in Dundee?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> I've seen Braveheart and other factual films, I know the score!! Then again, are you even scottish or just live in Dundee?


ahhh u mean the ENGLISH will invade my country, a year off the gym would be enough to still fend u cvnts off nevermind a week. i will be ready with my rape stick when the day comes


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahhh u mean the ENGLISH will invade my country, a year off the gym would be enough to still fend u cvnts off nevermind a week. i will be ready with my rape stick when the day comes


Scottish to english translation

rape stick = cockle


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Scottish to english translation
> 
> rape stick = cockle


Correct


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

What's a good steroid for killing sex drive?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> What's a good steroid for killing sex drive?


tren and no test haha! with test your a sexual tyrannosaurus though!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> What's a good steroid for killing sex drive?


Why would you want to do that? lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't know about steroids for it, but looking at this cvnt usually kills my horn.



Then again hasn't she just won 'Miss Scotland 2012' :lol:

Set of ugly fvckers you lot arent you x


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Don't know about steroids for it, but looking at this cvnt usually kills my horn.
> 
> View attachment 105523
> 
> ...


Saying my birds a Scottish Munter like? :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Saying my birds a Scottish Munter like? :lol:


Sorry for the late reply mate, had to whack one off :lol:

What does she think about you punching above your weight mate? :whistling:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Sorry for the late reply mate, had to whack one off :lol:
> 
> What does she think about you punching above your weight mate? :whistling:


Your one funny **** eh :lol: she's well impressed with it actually lol.

There's better pictures of her in the members girls section in ma.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Your one funny **** eh :lol: she's well impressed with it actually lol.
> 
> There's better pictures of her in the members girls section in ma.


I dont think this info will help janik when he's trying to lower his libido pmsl :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I dont think this info will help janik when he's trying to lower his libido pmsl :lol:


And here i thought a journal was for motivation? :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> And here i thought a journal was for motivation? :lol:


Janik's probably out there right now, staring at us from a distance, beating the living sh1t out of his d1ck. :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Janik's probably out there right now, staring at us from a distance, beating the living sh1t out of his d1ck. :lol:


Red raw. Ha.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Decided after a week n a half of no gym not much food & my last jab was 1ml tt400 2.5 weeks ago (because I forgot last weeks lol) I'd better get back in the gym n see what the damage is lol..

Chest n biceps-

Flat bb press- (no spotter  so had to be carfull not to get stuck)

60kg x 10 (testing the water)

80kg x 10

100kg x 12

110kg x 7

had a couple unassisted reps left but no chancing it lol.

Dips - (new belt  )

Bw + 40kg (2 plates) x 10

Bw + 50kg x 7

Bw + 30kg x 10

Bw x failure (22)

Db curls-

3 sets 22.5 kg ( each hand) x 10

Drop to 12.5kg x failure last set

Machine press (dropset)

Stack x failure (15ish)

3/4stack x failure

1/2stack x failure

1/4stack x failure

Done. Happy with that tbh...just wish some cvnt else was in the gym to spot! Still 97kg this mornin so down 3kg in 1.5week :/

Jabbed 2ml instead of 1 to make up for the week I missed  iv squeezed 2500ish cals in so far & I'm on the p!sh this afternoon


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I can't see pics ATM ya pair o fukers lol. @biglbs libido killers....what ya recon?...deca?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice work mate. I'm in the same boat, no gym for a week and a half. Just felt ducked and needed some time off. Feel better for I think?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> I can't see pics ATM ya pair o fukers lol. @biglbs libido killers....what ya recon?...deca?


BWAHAHAHHAAAAAAAHHHHHAAAHHAHHHHHH,,,,,,,HHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHAHAAAHHHHAA,,,,,,YES,,,,,,HAAAHAHAHHHAA


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Why would you want to do that? lol


Tbh mate it's affecting my life llf, ok I was a horny cvnt before but it's just ridiculous now....to the point I'm falling out with the wife if I don't get any....which in turn makes her les interested as I'm being a cvnt....which in turn makes me more of a cvnt because she's dishing it out less PMSL. I'd like to reel it in a bit so it's not all I fukin think about & huff about


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Tbh mate it's affecting my life llf, ok I was a horny cvnt before but it's just ridiculous now....to the point I'm falling out with the wife if I don't get any....which in turn makes her les interested as I'm being a cvnt....which in turn makes me more of a cvnt because she's dishing it out less PMSL. I'd like to reel it in a bit so it's not all I fukin think about & huff about


Makes sense mate, at least your doing something about it unlike a few people on here recently. Makes you wonder what people priorities are!

What you up to for Hogmanay?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Tbh mate it's affecting my life llf, ok I was a horny cvnt before but it's just ridiculous now....to the point I'm falling out with the wife if I don't get any....which in turn makes her les interested as I'm being a cvnt....which in turn makes me more of a cvnt because she's dishing it out less PMSL. I'd like to reel it in a bit so it's not all I fukin think about & huff about


So the real roblem is you are a cvnt,we could have told you that

This can be a relationship ender mate,do not let her feel used,go **** and stop test for a bit,honestly mate!Deca may help or better primo


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> So the real roblem is you are a cvnt,we could have told you that
> 
> This can be a relationship ender mate,do not let her feel used,go **** and stop test for a bit,honestly mate!Deca may help or better primo


I know mate....been there before & ended up split for over a year (current mrs). Hence why I'm taking action, I'm also getting quite paranoid so coming off for a while looks like the solution tbh. what would primo do?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

@XRichHx fek all planned....quite one by the looks but the family gets together on new years day for a few & dinner


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good dipping mate @ + 50kg and your fat a$$... especially after pre fatiguing triceps on the benching. Strong tri's you got!

Will throw you some reps as it is xmas and all!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> I know mate....been there before & ended up split for over a year (current mrs). Hence why I'm taking action, I'm also getting quite paranoid so coming off for a while looks like the solution tbh. what would primo do?


Primo is good for keeping gains made,on poor diet even and gives droops often too!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Good dipping mate @ + 50kg and your fat a$$... especially after pre fatiguing triceps on the benching. Strong tri's you got!
> 
> Will throw you some reps as it is xmas and all!


Cheers mate, tri's are strongest body part strength/size of muscle for me. Never done more than 25kg before cos thats all my home maker belt would hold lol. Looking forward to progressing in these


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Primo is good for keeping gains made,on poor diet even and gives droops often too!


It's not really droops im lookin for PMSL just lower the drive


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> It's not really droops im lookin for PMSL just lower the drive


Self control is your freind then mate,come off test too


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> *Self control* is your freind then mate,come off test too


Ahhh my old nemesis


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

mr vonD, why not up your Ai a bit..have heard too much suppression of estrogen can be a libido killer?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> mr vonD, why not up your Ai a bit..have heard too much suppression of estrogen can be a libido killer?


Currently I'm just running nolva 20mg eg to tackle gyno I had (gone now)

I'll have a gander at this though Danny boy...cheers dude


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

see quite a few posts from people asking advise on adex/aromasin doses for a cycle etc, lots of people comment sayin if they run it at x amount of mg per day/eod ect then it kills their sex drive,

that said, if you are using just nolva, that wont do owt to surpress esto, and too much of that can cause a drop in sex drive too,

all about finding the happy meduim, well for you its finding that happy medium and then some,

im out!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Cheers mate, tri's are strongest body part strength/size of muscle for me. Never done more than 25kg before cos thats all my home maker belt would hold lol. Looking forward to progressing in these


I've repped up to 4 plates so 80kg @ bodyweight of 110kg, I am very similar to you, triceps are strong. In my case this has resulted in under developed chest though as use Tri's too much. Tackling it now though.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> I've repped up to 4 plates so 80kg @ bodyweight of 110kg, I am very similar to you, triceps are strong. In my case this has resulted in under developed chest though as use Tri's too much. Tackling it now though.


Aye ok we all know ur a strong fat fuker.....just give me time eh PMSL. X


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> see quite a few posts from people asking advise on adex/aromasin doses for a cycle etc, lots of people comment sayin if they run it at x amount of mg per day/eod ect then it kills their sex drive,
> 
> that said, if you are using just nolva, that wont do owt to surpress esto, and too much of that can cause a drop in sex drive too,
> 
> ...


Im a 'don't fix it if not broke' kinda guy lol, if I get gyno symptoms...I'll treat them as required. But I told the wife I was gonna take actions to supress my sex drive.....she went fukin mad and said she loves the attention & not to dare do anything lol (c0ck teasing b!tch)


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

hummm...just think of grapes.....I read that works.....cough...

:no: :laugh:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Im a 'don't fix it if not broke' kinda guy lol, if I get gyno symptoms...I'll treat them as required. But I told the wife I was gonna take actions to supress my sex drive.....she went fukin mad and said she loves the attention & not to dare do anything lol (c0ck teasing b!tch)


And women think its us men who are always after our leg over, my mrs is a right sex pest haha


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Aye ok we all know ur a strong fat fuker.....just give me time eh PMSL. X


LMAO, that did sound a bit like boasting, did not mean it to be, lol.

But yeah, your a weak skinny runt... true story...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Wtf is all this pish


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> Wtf is all this pish


Janik's journal is 90% pish, it's why we all like it, just turn up and write random shiz and he doesn't mind! Simple!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Janik's journal is 90% pish, it's why we all like it, just turn up and write random shiz and he doesn't mind! Simple!


Oh I know that don't u worry!

I mean lowering his sex drive bollox it's what makes most of his posts interesting lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> Oh I know that don't u worry!
> 
> I mean lowering his sex drive bollox it's what makes most of his posts interesting lol


To be honest, I have no idea about that, I have seen the posts but don't understand them. He is just a sexual predator it seems and is too much for the ladies to handle I guess...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweat said:


> To be honest, I have no idea about that, I have seen the posts but don't understand them. He is just a sexual predator it seems and is too much for the ladies to handle I guess...


I think he actually loves the boaby and it's all a cover up


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> I think he actually loves the *boaby* and it's all a cover up


Boaby? This a welsh word?! :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Boaby? This a welsh word?! :whistling:


Scottish! Keep up!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> Scottish! Keep up!


LMAO, just googled it!! Yeah I think you hit the nail firmly on the head there Kay! lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Where is the smelly jock [email protected] anyway?

Probably waiting in some men's public toilets seeing what he can do George Michael style


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> Where is the smelly jock [email protected] anyway?
> 
> Probably waiting in some men's public toilets seeing what he can do George Michael style


Don't know where he is, sent me this photo a little while ago tho...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Don't know where he is, sent me this photo a little while ago tho...
> 
> View attachment 105597


AHAHAHAHA

I'm guessing he sent it u to show he is waiting for ya?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Where is the smelly jock [email protected] anyway?
> 
> Probably waiting in some men's public toilets seeing what he can do George Michael style


Im Here ya pair o slavering boaby receivers! Pretty p!shed tho (& the rest).

Spoke to the mrs about it and I'll be kicked out if my sex drives lowered PMSL...happy days.....off for a [email protected]


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Boaby? This a welsh word?! :whistling:


Newbies..... 

Von sounds like you got things down to a Tee. Lucky you got that snip after all.... :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

okay then, all is well and no thinking of grapes required......would look up boaby but I'm too sensitive....hahahaha...

Hope you don't have a massive hangover today....training perchance? Hee hee

By the way, hello Kay....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning perverts,,,,and deviants:rolleyes:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Im Here ya pair o slavering boaby receivers! Pretty p!shed tho (& the rest).
> 
> Spoke to the mrs about it and I'll be kicked out if my sex drives lowered PMSL...happy days.....off for a [email protected]


I'd rather be a boaby receiver than get scissored!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> okay then, all is well and no thinking of grapes required......would look up boaby but I'm too sensitive....hahahaha...
> 
> Hope you don't have a massive hangover today....training perchance? Hee hee
> 
> By the way, hello Kay....


Hey flubs is that your legs?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Hey [Redacted] is that your legs?


Yes, sorry..lol....I'm a chubbster and no mistake....destined never to be thin...the guy who helps me out now and again at the gym tells me to forget any thoughts about getting slim cos I'm not built that way.....sod....ah we'll...chunky monkey it is then.....lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Yes, sorry..lol....I'm a chubbster and no mistake....destined never to be thin...the guy who helps me out now and again at the gym tells me to forget any thoughts about getting slim cos I'm not built that way.....sod....ah we'll...chunky monkey it is then.....lol


What u talking about they look bloody great!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> What u talking about they look bloody great!


Oh? Well in that case, yeah, my legs missis, I'm solid and proud! Could crush walnuts inthisethighs....solid! Hahahaha....thanks a lot..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Oh? Well in that case, yeah, my legs missis, I'm solid and proud! Could crush walnuts inthisethighs....solid! Hahahaha....thanks a lot..


We cant really tell tbh, would need a picture of you facing the other way tbh.. :whistling:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Yes, sorry..lol....I'm a chubbster and no mistake....destined never to be thin...the guy who helps me out now and again at the gym tells me to forget any thoughts about getting slim cos I'm not built that way.....sod....ah we'll...chunky monkey it is then.....lol





dipdabs said:


> What u talking about they look bloody great!





Flubs said:


> Oh? Well in that case, yeah, my legs missis, I'm solid and proud! Could crush walnuts inthisethighs....solid! Hahahaha....thanks a lot..


Oi oi!

I agree with Dibs?! When I saw the new AVI I thought to myself "some bloomin' legs... better than mine :whistling:

Well done flubs!

Hi btw.... : )


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

It's dipdabs lewis!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> It's dipdabs lewis!


sorry smelly.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

How do you feel about dips for chest? I used to dot them myself at a different gym that had a v shape bar set up rather than parallel. Parallel I always find it hits my triceps too much


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Evening buddy,hope you're keepin your pecker,,,,,er,,,,,up!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

unusual the von not being around on a sunday..... probably lurking about the seagate.... :innocent:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Morning guys n girls  sorry iv not kept yas upto date with my usual antics....but as uv no doupt guessed iv been off tha bandwagon  quite rough today. @Flubs ...grapes PMSL ?

Hope ur enjoying your hols everyone!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fat [email protected]


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Incredible Bulk said:


> How do you feel about dips for chest? I used to dot them myself at a different gym that had a v shape bar set up rather than parallel. Parallel I always find it hits my triceps too much


Honestly I'm loving them ATM....put them in about 6 weeks ago & chest is looking fuller already, ours is parallel bars but I lean into it when doing them....much easier to target chest with a dipbelt and decent weight on it, body seemed to put itself into a position naturally where chest was doing most o the work.

1 thing though I get bad 'grip lock' doing them now..only in 1 hand when I drop my feet and take the weight off, I get a shooting pain & need to pry my hand off the bar lol. Got wrist straps that help a bit.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Fat [email protected]


Shut it skenk. ur gettin too lippy for ur own good  C0ck dabs may be in order


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Shut it skenk. ur gettin too lippy for ur own good  C0ck dabs may be in order


C0ck dabs aren't a punishment haha


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning guys n girls  sorry iv not kept yas upto date with my usual antics....but as uv no doupt guessed iv been off tha bandwagon  quite rough today. @Flubs ...grapes PMSL ?
> 
> Hope ur enjoying your hols everyone!


Hobo... picked up any new STI's?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Hobo... picked up any new STI's?


Na but spread a fair few


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Na but spread a fair few


Christmas is the time of giving mate, glad you've taken it to heart, good work!

Have a good evening tonight buddy and happy new year for laters! :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Christmas is the time of giving mate, glad you've taken it to heart, good work!
> 
> Have a good evening tonight buddy and happy new year for laters! :beer:


Happy new year buddy!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy new year folks!!!! Hope yas had a ball


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Happy new year Yan


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

C0ck Jouster, you back training yet? Come along now...


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

evening nob jockey, you still alive then?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> evening nob jockey, you still alive then?


He is blatantly watching Braveheart and Rob Roy on loop whilst stuffing his face with haggis, washing it all down with Iron Bru of course...


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Sweat said:


> He is blatantly watching Braveheart and Rob Roy on loop whilst stuffing his face with haggis, washing it all down with Iron Bru of course...


Probably knocking one out in his kilt eating deep fried pizza!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning amigos. back to the grind today  glad its all over tbh & will be starting a new journal come monday, which will take me upto april & will be the 1 year point since i started jabbing (may2012)

here's to a hopefully successful growing year :beer:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning amigos. back to the grind today  glad its all over tbh & will be starting a new journal come monday, which will take me upto april & will be the 1 year point since i started jabbing (may2012)
> 
> here's to a hopefully successful growing year :beer:


Whoop whoop the sweatmesiter is back with us!

Will the journal be originally named the same as the current one but replacing the (2) with a sneaky (3)??!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Whoop whoop the sweatmesiter is back with us!
> 
> Will the journal be originally named the same as the current one *but replacing the (2) with a sneaky (3)*??!


correct! wish i put a (1) on my first 1 lol. ill come up with a p!sh new name for the cvnt too.

crackin pose btw


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> correct! wish i put a (1) on my first 1 lol. ill come up with a p!sh new name for the cvnt too.
> 
> crackin pose btw


Lol, my pose was a bit of a joke at first, but I like it now. Not much shape on me but a funny pose none the less.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Lol, my pose was a bit of a joke at first, but I like it now. Not much shape on me but a funny pose none the less.


Are you the new zyzz.. :whistling:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Are you the new zyzz.. :whistling:


Lol, more Johnny Bravo mixed with Johnny Vegas...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

llf, no seen jonny bravo in years! recon id like it even more these days


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im suffering more sides on this tt400 than i did on anything else....ever! spots on my shoulders are getting insane now and sore as fuk!...only thing thats helping them is the sunbed but even that's helping less n less, think the cvnts are evolving to withstand it lol. there bad up the center of my chest too, never had it like this


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im suffering more sides on this tt400 than i did on anything else....ever! spots on my shoulders are getting insane now and sore as fuk!...only thing thats helping them is the sunbed but even that's helping less n less, think the cvnts are evolving to withstand it lol. there bad up the center of my chest too, never had it like this


Happy new year mate. Get a pic up!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Happy new year mate. Get a pic up!


will do pics tonight.....just put off with the plukes but i will regardless  lost A LOT of size over the hols :'(


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> will do pics tonight.....just put off with the plukes but i will regardless  *lost A LOT of size over the hols :*'(


humph! if only I could..hahahahaa.....so, you've got spots? eeeeuuuwwwwwww........I've never been a spotty person but I did have one on my bum before xmas...oh lawwwd! that was traumatic....luckily I managed to keep it under wraps in case people looked at me and JUST KNEW!!!! :laugh:

Listen Yankidov....don't worry 'bout the spots...I'm sending a paper bag you can put over your head, and you can order onesies from Amazon..the combination of the 2 should see you through the bad times.....and remember.......spots aren't just for xmas...errr...humm....errr? okay, forget that..I'm confused...frequently...and just plain thick the rest of the time...hahaha...I did a smilie but I dunno where it's gone?..errmm...technolgy...I canna dae it cap'n!!

see what I did there? humour!!!! oh yes, yes, yes....i'm cool, i'm cool.. :blink: ...don't say anything....just don't....hahaaha

Hey!! hope you have a good evening...


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Flubs said:


> humph! if only I could..hahahahaa.....so, you've got spots? eeeeuuuwwwwwww........I've never been a spotty person but I did have one on my bum before xmas...oh lawwwd! that was traumatic....luckily I managed to keep it under wraps in case people looked at me and JUST KNEW!!!! :laugh:
> 
> Listen Yankidov....don't worry 'bout the spots...I'm sending a paper bag you can put over your head, and you can order onesies from Amazon..the combination of the 2 should see you through the bad times.....and remember.......spots aren't just for xmas...errr...humm....errr? okay, forget that..I'm confused...frequently...and just plain thick the rest of the time...hahaha...I did a smilie but I dunno where it's gone?..errmm...technolgy...I canna dae it cap'n!!
> 
> ...


Just LOL.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> im suffering more sides on this tt400 than i did on anything else....ever! spots on my shoulders are getting insane now and sore as fuk!...only thing thats helping them is the sunbed but even that's helping less n less, think the cvnts are evolving to withstand it lol. there bad up the center of my chest too, never had it like this


I got spots on my back, that just randomly started before I even got onto gear, about 12 weeks ago now and they came on fast and are shiz. Need to get rid of them, I am very clean person and use scrubs and this prescription cream but not working. Going to ask Doc for Accutane next time.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Add Title


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Lol, my pose was a bit of a joke at first, but I like it now. Not much shape on me but a funny pose none the less.


Me thinks that heap funny,big chief,i loooove it!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Add Title


WTF?!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry about spots mate my back got really bad and my shoulders on tren....boots do a tea tree scrub that helped a bit and I got some alcohol swab thing from he docs!

Some of the bad ones I lanced with a green, my backs only just getting better now after 6 months off !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Disaster of a sesh! Fuked my left wrist/arm threw the hols (shooting pains when I lifted anything) but it's felt good the last couple days, done 3 widegrip pullups and BOOM...fuked, agony. So stuck to pressing cos I wasn't going home...

Dips-

Bw x 10

+20kg x 10

+40kg x 10

Dropset...

+60kg x 5 (wrist caved)

35kg x failure

15kg x failure

Bw x failure

Grip lock and shooting pains with every set.

Flat bb press-

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

60kg x 28 (near failure as no spotter)

Was agony at the top of the press so dropped weight instead of upping to 110kg

Cable flys decline (highest pegs)

3sets x 15

Superset with..

Hammer curls (funny shaped bar thing)-

4sets x 12 @ 45kg...ouch :'(

Done. That pic of my bulging scar is the and result of the pain lol....was like a golf ball under the skin.

Mrs took a quick pic of this depleted spotty moany poor excuse of a man!!

Ahhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> don't get in a state about yourself....you look alright and anyway, that's what the light switch is all about right?..err..humm...oop! didn't mean to type that out loud...
> 
> Listen, I'm not a expert but I do train in a really rough spit and sawdust gym and a few guys in there are on something and get spots like you...it doesn't mean they need to go and live in a cave or something..it's part and parcel of taking gear isn't it? so you gotta take the rough with the smooth...
> 
> AND....if you can't moan in your own journal where can you right? come on jivonkind...gizza smile hey? unless your mouth has fused due to ALLLLLLLLLL those spots and there's just a weeeny hole which your wife puts a straw so she can feed you chicken soup and antibiotics for your lumpy arm......chin up mister...or in my case...chins up...:laugh:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

by the way, not being pervy but nice flat tum there....

sod...


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking good buddy, think your too judgemental on your self, but aren't we all.

Defo looking very trim coming out of the festive period, great place to be in for your upcoming cycle.

Smash it in!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> by the way, not being pervy but nice flat tum there....
> 
> sod...


PMSL thanks for all the comments floobster...cheered me rite up. In all seriousness I ^am happy as fook with things ATM, I just fancied a moan for the sake of it tbh lol. Good to have ya on board 

& that tiny waist is 35.5''....as iv just measured it  & 17.25'' guns!!...biggest they've ever been at this bf. So I may complain....but it's just the high femaleness inside me


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

YEAH!!!!! smash smash smash bish bop bam bam.....cough...


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Flubs said:


> YEAH!!!!! smash smash smash bish bop bam bam.....cough...


That's the spirit Flubs, BIG BAD LOUD NOISES.... RAHHHH MANLY STUFF! lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL thanks for all the comments floobster...cheered me rite up. In all seriousness I ^am happy as fook with things ATM, I just fancied a moan for the sake of it tbh lol. Good to have ya on board
> 
> & that tiny waist is 35.5''....as iv just measured it  & 17.25'' guns!!...biggest they've ever been at this bf. So I may complain....but it's just the high femaleness inside me


Slacker, I got bigger waist than you... you suck balls, I win this one!! Oh damn, I want a smaller waist... drat!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> YEAH!!!!! smash smash smash bish bop bam bam.....cough...


.......u know what I'm thinking. I'll say no more  lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Sorry about spots mate my back got really bad and my shoulders on tren....boots do a tea tree scrub that helped a bit and I got some alcohol swab thing from he docs!
> 
> Some of the bad ones I lanced with a green, my backs only just getting better now after 6 months off !


Auch they come and go mate...if they keep up I'll just get some accutane, buy doupt it'll come to that. How anyway ya natty jizz bucket


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Disaster of a sesh! Fuked my left wrist/arm threw the hols (shooting pains when I lifted anything) but it's felt good the last couple days, done 3 widegrip pullups and BOOM...fuked, agony. So stuck to pressing cos I wasn't going home...
> 
> Dips-
> 
> ...


Forgot I took a pic of my dip rack randomly lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

merry friday!! prob had about 3hr sleep last night again (2 days running) dunno whats up tbh.....will pop a few diazepam tonight  went to lift milk out the fridge today and arms still fek'd, so will be legs tonight!...canna wait.

the wife goes back to work tomorrow after a year off!!!! *YIPEE*......she can spent some of her own pennys for a change!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Auch they come and go mate...if they keep up I'll just get some accutane, buy doupt it'll come to that. How anyway ya natty jizz bucket


Am ok mate just getting by at the minute! Glad when everyone gets back to normal next week, get stuck Ian earn some money!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Forgot I took a pic of my dip rack randomly lol


Randomly my a$$... blatantly showing off the 3 plates you got lined up in front of it ready for your dipping belt. I know your game.

Really good work on those dips by the way mate, triceps must be popping out your arms.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Randomly my a$$... blatantly showing off the 3 plates you got lined up in front of it ready for your dipping belt. I know your game.
> 
> Really good work on those dips by the way mate, triceps must be popping out your arms.


ahhh u caught me :tongue:

im shattered today!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Randomly my a$$... blatantly showing off the 3 plates you got lined up in front of it ready for your dipping belt. I know your game.
> 
> Really good work on those dips by the way mate, *triceps must be popping out your arms.*


I don't think it would be pooping triceps, prolly another lump? He may having moving lumps, one never knows with these things hey?...snigger...


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

How's it gawn mate?

Ye noo an tae bulking or maintaining or whit?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> How's it gawn mate?
> 
> Ye noo an tae bulking or maintaining or whit?


maintaining bf best i can atm mate....but will be trying to slap some lean mass on over the next 4 weeks with 800mg test only, then il start my Test/tren/mast bulk for *15 weeks (800mg test/400mg tren/400mg mast)* & let loose with the cals. you'll get my current condition pic 2pages back.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> maintaining bf best i can atm mate....but will be trying to slap some lean mass on over the next 4 weeks with 800mg test only, then il start my Test/tren/mast bulk for *15 weeks (800mg test/400mg tren/400mg mast)* & let loose with the cals. you'll get my current condition pic 2pages back.


Yeah I seem that. Looking decent mate. Ill get there one day.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Happybirthdayxmasnewyear.

observing as usual......... h34r:

mate ur current pic looks brilliant.... honestly.. get on a cut and get like zyzzjyzz!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Happybirthdayxmasnewyear.
> 
> observing as usual......... h34r:
> 
> mate ur current pic looks brilliant.... honestly.. get on a cut and get like zyzzjyzz!


Ello mate....cheers, please never say the z word in here again llf.

What ya upti the night x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Ello mate....cheers, please never say the z word in here again llf.
> 
> What ya upti the night x


after the last couple weekends fhk all. probs go to douglasfield odeon, via asda for munchies...

yerself ?appart from sheggin.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> after the last couple weekends fhk all. probs go to douglasfield odeon, via asda for munchies...
> 
> yerself ?appart from sheggin.


Got my aunties belated new years perty tonight. Just sent the wife for corona & McDonalds and I'll be on my way


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mcd's been giving me heavy night sweats... so avoiding! enjoy the perty budd


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Baby leg sesh-

Bb squats (atg)-

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 6 full. Then few partials

60kg x 20ish

Quad extension-

63kg x 12

63kg x 12

63kg x failure

Ham curls-

3 sets x failure

Superset with..

Calf raises (machine)

3sets 177kg (stack) x failure

Done. Unimpressive I know lol....we'll get there though 

Way to hit the saunas


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Happnin mate?

Im In Birmingham, feel dirty...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Happnin mate?
> 
> Im In Birmingham, feel dirty...


eugh u working down there?

today is the day i pull my head out my erse......wave goodbye to the holiday season and crack on with some serious gains! cant wait for this year.....gotta feeling its gonna be a great 1


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> eugh u working down there?
> 
> today is the day i pull my head out my erse......wave goodbye to the holiday season and crack on with some serious gains! cant wait for this year.....gotta feeling its gonna be a great 1


Yeah down for a meeting pain in the ****, started dieting and I'm already fkn travelling.

Yeah just bash into it, nothing els for it. You gym tonight?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Wtf's going off in here then!? 

Morning KatvonD

X


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im gonna make a new journal today!....gonna make it a 2013 effort and just do them year on year from now, i also have a long term physique im looking to reach by the time im 30-35years old, seen it while looking threw @incrediblebulk 's muscleXcess expo pics & thought to myself "there's the look im going for......that's enough for me & i will get there!" it was Wayne Neimic (not saying i wouldnt like to look like aaron lol, i just think structure wise im closer to wayne), acheivable in the 10years iv set myself lol.

here's the fuker here


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> im gonna make a new journal today!....gonna make it a 2013 effort and just do them year on year from now, i also have a long term physique im looking to reach by the time im 30-35years old, seen it while looking threw @incrediblebulk 's muscleXcess expo pics & thought to myself "there's the look im going for......that's enough for me & i will get there!" it was Wayne Neimic (not saying i wouldnt like to look like aaron lol, i just think structure wise im closer to wayne), acheivable in the 10years iv set myself lol.
> 
> here's the fuker here


Looks like a good goal to set mate, ill maybe do something similar to get myself motivated.

Your better get on the blue hearts or @onthebuild gonna be there before you. Ha.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Yeah down for a meeting pain in the ****, started dieting and I'm already fkn travelling.
> 
> Yeah just bash into it, nothing els for it. You gym tonight?


yeh back n traps tonight mate.....as long as my wrist holds out



R0BLET said:


> Wtf's going off in here then!?
> 
> Morning KatvonD
> 
> X


not a lot big man....just finishing up then onto a new journal


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Best of luck in the new one fella. Rich, not a chance, he's got a good few stone on me, dont think i'll ever catch the fvcker!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

to sum up this journal- *107kg down to 95kg in 6weeks* then upto 97kg (current weight) its been quite a succesfull recomp imo....lost a fair bit chub and have kept all my strength, i must admit it hasnt been greatly stricked as ya'll know lol....some recs.....some bevy.....some cheesecake but overall im still happy with progress.

here's some pics to put into perspective how much chub was lost in 6-10weeks (6week point being my lightest 95kg then i started to leanish bulk a bit upto 97kg keeping sameish bf).

start-














































lightest-














































now-


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

theres no pics mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> theres no pics mate


lol im trying to fix that


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol im trying to fix that


well get on with it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im a computer spaz so thats as good as i can get it llf, its missing half the pics too...ahwell


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

good progress ya big girl x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> to sum up this journal- *107kg down to 95kg in 6weeks* then upto 97kg (current weight) its been quite a succesfull recomp imo....lost a fair bit chub and have kept all my strength, i must admit it hasnt been greatly stricked as ya'll know lol....some recs.....some bevy.....some cheesecake but overall im still happy with progress.
> 
> here's some pics to put into perspective how much chub was lost in 6-10weeks (6week point being my lightest 95kg then i started to leanish bulk a bit upto 97kg keeping sameish bf).
> 
> ...


A big change mate,much harder and thicker too,reps given and earnt


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> A big change mate,much harder and thicker too,reps given and earnt


thank u mate  really looking forward to this year.....got the bug now


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Have some reps you skinny runt :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Have some reps you skinny runt :whistling:


cheers big man


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I really need to get my **** back in gear, even the fat dundonian is looking good!

Well done mate your hard work is staring to show, just keep eating cakes and takin coke and you'll be there in no time (lucky cvnt)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> I really need to get my **** back in gear, even the fat dundonian is looking good!
> 
> Well done mate your hard work is staring to show, just keep eating cakes and takin coke and you'll be there in no time (lucky cvnt)


pmsl! cheers mate.....coke is the mother of weighloss supps tbh


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Will you put a link to your new journo in here when its started, so I don't miss it please precious? X


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Will you put a link to your new journo in here when its started, so I don't miss it please precious? X


course x

just trying to find the energy to start writing it lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

you will get there nae bather.

In for the new jorno! reps for progress x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Where is it then fatty?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/207505-janikvonds-2013-journal-lets-get-serious-3-a.html#post3800487

here ya go......onwards


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> course x
> 
> just trying to find the energy to start writing it lol


Off to a good start then you lazy fvcker!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Off to a good start then you lazy fvcker!


its there ya cvnt


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Gave you some reps mate. Looking decent.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Gave you some reps mate. Looking decent.


have some back lol cheers


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Gave you some reps mate. Looking decent.


You gave them to me,but have some back and try again pmsl


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/207517-keto-blaster-journal.html#post3800802

we still keeping this up for spamming sh1te ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You gave them to me,but have some back and try again pmsl


lmao....i wondered where they were :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/207517-keto-blaster-journal.html#post3800802
> 
> we still keeping this up for spamming sh1te ?


just spam the new 1 bud lol, this'll be dorment soon


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck with the new journal, and well done on the weight thing ...your pics look good.....but...but....

What no boaby?

ÈEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!

Kidding...kidding......


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Good luck with the new journal, and well done on the weight thing ...your pics look good.....but...but....
> 
> What no boaby?
> 
> ...


Hahaha!

Hard or saft....She's boaby daft!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

i prefer semi


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

wtf hard, semi

Im off, Jay runs for cover


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Journo updated, dry your eyes


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Journo updated, dry your eyes


this is my old journo mate lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Psml, thought I'd raise it from the dead after you whinge about mine :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Psml, thought I'd raise it from the dead after you whinge about mine :lol:


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/207505-janikvonds-2013-journal-lets-get-serious-3-a.html

lol. dry ur eyes mate


----------

